# The Digitech GSP1101 thread.



## El Caco

There are enough owners of the GSP1101 here now to have one of these.

Post your presets, sound clips, tweaking advice and questions in here.

I decided to do this as I get asked about my Engl preset enough, I'll start the thread with what I have of it. It was originally made as a test to see if the GSP1101 could replace the E530 in my rack so there was no cab modeling, it was just an experiment to replicate one tone but I've started tweaking that preset and I am trying to see how close I can get it to my full rig running direct. I'll share my progress so far and add to it as I continue.

You need vC48 installed.

Pre EQ

LOW LEVEL -8 db
LOW FREQ 125 HZ
LOW WIDTH WIDE

LEVEL 99

everything else is standard on the pre EQ, this is how I achieved the same gain structure as the E530 on the lead channel with hi gain activated. The bass is brought back in on the amp model.

The amp model is the Digitech Saturated tube these setting don't really matter because they should be set to sound best with your guitar and the gain level should be set to taste and style but here are some numbers you can start with.

GAIN 43
BASS 7.6 you will most likely want to roll this back slightly with some cabs
MIDRANGE 4.9
TREBLE 8.7 if you have a bright guitar you will want to roll this back

I'm also trying to clone my rig as a direct sound, I am not there yet but I have started with the DIGI SPKR COMP as the cab because it has a smooth EQ curve but it is really bright, if you try to use this cab you will need to add an EQ with a strong high cut and set HIGH WIDTH to WIDE at about 4.5 KHZ.

Like I said this is a work in progress but if you tweak it or anything else and get good results please share.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Daemoniac

I really want to try one of these things now...  Damn you all and your GAS inducing talk!


----------



## Fzau

Just how good is the direct recording? I don't really know whether to buy seperate pedals and a G-Major or the GSP1101 
If it's a decent recording tool I'll probably go that route.
Oh, and another quick question: it's possible to have the FX in the amp loop (boost in front) and still change the pre-amp models for use with the poweramp right? Like in distortion channel from the amp but clean from the GSP?


----------



## El Caco

It is great for direct recording, the cabs are not it's strong point but they work with EQ, I've been using it direct to my Active PA cab and so far I have been able to get it to sound as good as running through my Mesa power amp and cab when running direct however at this stage (and it probably isn't possible) it doesn't respond like a tube rig to rolling back the volume so I haven't been able to tweak it to the point where it is a perfect live replacement direct compared to running it through a tube power amp but it can sound great direct and it is great for direct recording. Not that I'm much good at playing or recording 

Some people have been running the GSP1101 in combination with an Axe FX and report that with the control 2 it is very effective as a midi switcher and they can pick and choose the best of each.

Just to add more confusion there can't possibly be much in between each unit, I have read many posts from guys that own two of the top three modelers (AFX, GSP1101, Eleven rack) and there is no clear winner, it seems everyone has a different opinion of which one sounds the best.


----------



## maxident213

Got my 1101 a couple of weeks ago and I think this thing slays.  IMO it's living up to all the hype.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Fzau

s7eve said:


> It is great for direct recording, the cabs are not it's strong point but they work with EQ, I've been using it direct to my Active PA cab and so far I have been able to get it to sound as good as running through my Mesa power amp and cab when running direct however at this stage (and it probably isn't possible) it doesn't respond like a tube rig to rolling back the volume so I haven't been able to tweak it to the point where it is a perfect live replacement direct compared to running it through a tube power amp but it can sound great direct and it is great for direct recording. Not that I'm much good at playing or recording .


 
Awesome, thanks 
I'm planning on using it for FX and boost and EQ and noisegate (possibly tagged up with an NS-2 or Decimator) for my Pittbull, but like to record with it as well. Otherwise I have to buy decent interfaces etc. before I can finally start tracking guitars. Not that I'm not doing that in the future, but it will work for now 
I'll work with impulses for the cab models anyway for recording and won't be using them live so I don't care about the sucky cabs on the GSP.

I have to ask this again though  Is the following possible?
GSP boost & compressor => Pittbull Lead/Rhythm OR GSP Clean (switchable that is) => GSP Fx Loop => Pittbull => Cab
My main concern is the use of the Pittbull distorted pre-amp and GSP clean in combination with the fx loop 



s7eve said:


> Just to add more confusion there can't possibly be much in between each unit, I have read many posts from guys that own two of the top three modelers (AFX, GSP1101, Eleven rack) and there is no clear winner, it seems everyone has a different opinion of which one sounds the best.


 
My wallet thinks the GSP sounds best for now


----------



## Zugster

One of the things I want to get around to with my 1101 is to record indirect by putting an SM57 in front of my cab. Since I run 1101 > Carvin DCM200L ss power amp > 2x12, I see this as a way of comparing the recorded sound to my previous tube head rig.

BTW, I looked at the Eleven rack, and thought that since I already have a recording interface (Tapco USB), that I'd be buying some redundancy. The reviews I heard on this forum sealed the deal. That and the price! I got 1101 + Control2 for just under $650 shipped, new from MF. With a the power amp and rack case, I put the rig together for just over $1,000 (cab not included).


----------



## El Caco

Fzau said:


> I have to ask this again though  Is the following possible?
> GSP boost & compressor => Pittbull Lead/Rhythm OR GSP Clean (switchable that is) => GSP Fx Loop => Pittbull => Cab
> My main concern is the use of the Pittbull distorted pre-amp and GSP clean in combination with the fx loop



Not only is it possible it is what I consider one of the most ideal setups, I'm actually considering switching my mesa power amp and Randall cab for a small tube combo. I'll lose the stereo sweetness which does add a little something but I gain simplicity and a more portable setup. Another benefit of using the 4CM with a GSP1101 and a tube amp is that you can now use the pre EQ and post EQ to effectively mod the amp and change it into a totally new animal.

If the amp is not midi switchable and you wish to automatically switch it you will need to purchase a midi switcher as well but if you just want to use one channel or if it is a single channel amp or if it is midi equipped the GSP1101 will handle all the switching by itself.



Zugster said:


> One of the things I want to get around to with my 1101 is to record indirect by putting an SM57 in front of my cab. Since I run 1101 > Carvin DCM200L ss power amp > 2x12, I see this as a way of comparing the recorded sound to my previous tube head rig.
> 
> BTW, I looked at the Eleven rack, and thought that since I already have a recording interface (Tapco USB), that I'd be buying some redundancy. The reviews I heard on this forum sealed the deal. That and the price! I got 1101 + Control2 for just under $650 shipped, new from MF. With a the power amp and rack case, I put the rig together for just over $1,000 (cab not included).



Nice stuff, when combined with a power amp and cab or with a head+cab or combo it really creates one of the best value and most versatile rigs for the dollar you can buy.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

"LOW WIDTH WIDE"

My pre eq doesn't have width settings  am I missing something?


----------



## djpharoah

Joe - you have settings for the bandwidth of each parametric EQ. There are options for Wide, Medium, Low bandwidth and are the three small squares if I recall.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

djpharoah said:


> Joe - you have settings for the bandwidth of each parametric EQ. There are options for Wide, Medium, Low bandwidth and are the three small squares if I recall.



They're there on the peq after the amp but I don't see them on the pre eq.


----------



## djpharoah

LordOVchaoS said:


> They're there on the peq after the amp but I don't see them on the pre eq.



I'm sure s7eve was talking about the p-eq and not the pre-eq.


----------



## El Caco

No s7eve was talking about the EQ in the DS block.

Both the EQ in the DS block and the EQ block are the same EQ, except one is in front of the amp and means you can't use any other boost and the other is after the amp.

I would never use Global EQ on a preset. The other two EQ's should be the same thing because Stan didn't design a new EQ he just put the existing one in a second location in front of the amp in the vC48 beta firmware.


----------



## El Caco

Also just realised I forgot to add that the level is 99, I've edited that in the first post.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

That's so weird, I swear there is no bandwidth on my pre eq! At least not in X-edit. maybe I should check and see if it's on the unit itself. Unfortunately I won't be home to do so till tomorrow evening.


----------



## El Caco

I don't use x-edit to tweak, because I am on a Mac there is a lot more in vC48 compared to what x-edit can tweak but even when I tried the C46 x-edit on Windows a while back I noticed that there were parameters that I was unable to find in x-edit.

If I was on Windows I would not rely on x-edit alone.


----------



## Zugster

s7eve said:


> I don't use x-edit to tweak, because I am on a Mac there is a lot more in vC48 compared to what x-edit can tweak but even when I tried the C46 x-edit on Windows a while back I noticed that there were parameters that I was unable to find in x-edit.
> 
> If I was on Windows I would not rely on x-edit alone.


 
Meaning we should edit the settings by turning knobs on the 1101, right? (I am using windows XP).


----------



## El Caco

If you have Windows just make yourself aware of what you can tweak in the GSP1101, look through everything and be aware of what the limitations of x-edit are. That way you can use x-edit primarily and turn some knobs on the GSP1101 only when you must.

I am forced to turn knobs because I am a Mac user, it really is very simple to quickly edit a preset with the select knob. Just remember that if you are on the home screen you can tap the select knob and it will take you to the main menus but if you hold it on the home screen you go into quick edit mode. You simply scroll to the block you want to edit and press the select knob again to go to that blocks menu.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

yup  I can change the bandwidth on the GSP, just not in X-edit.


----------



## alfaphlex

Got mine 2 days ago and been playing the f* out of it. I love this little box. Installed c48 and singtall's patches immediately and already started making some of my own to replace my gt10 and pod tones.

Gonna use my gt10 for midi control and maybe put the gsp in the gt10's loop for maximum flexibility as I can move the loop anywhere in the gt10's chain. The gt10 has some very good effects I can use too. Like I can go gt10 comp->ns1->od->ns2->gsp amp+cab->gate for bulb-like patches.

Plus, I can have 2 entirely separate chains in one patch, with one being the gsp amps+fx and the other the gt10 amp+fx.

The gt10 has the most flexibility out of the <$500, and has really good effects, but the amp models (COSM), sucks for high gain. The gsp has the high gain I want and really good effects (reverb especially), but has very little flexibility. Ran some tests last night and the gt10 didn't suck any tone from the gsp (the pod did), so I think they'll work well together.

Any gsp advice would be helpful.


----------



## kazE

Ok so mine just arrived and since I'm a noob and have no idea what I'm doing a few tips oh what updates etc to install would be awesome.


----------



## Jzbass25

Damnit I don't have one yet!! College stop taking my money!!


----------



## alfaphlex

kazE said:


> Ok so mine just arrived and since I'm a noob and have no idea what I'm doing a few tips oh what updates etc to install would be awesome.



This is a official Digitech GSP1101 support forum. Very boring, some good info to look through. Check menu on left to download user-shared patches and listen to audio samples. Good idea to check out the rp500 and rp1000 boards there too because most of what applies to them (software), apply to the gsp1101.

Beta versions for DigiTech : This is where you go to download the last beta-firmware for the GSP1101. Download the first 2 links on this page. One is the beta firmware and the other is the last version of x-edit that works with it. Warning: x-edit will not work on mac if you upgrade to beta c48. It's still worth it though. There is also a forum there for digitech products if you wanna check that out.

After you upgrade the firmware, download singtall's patches backup (jan18) and install them using x-edit (restore option). Listen to them here. They are much, much better than the stock user-presets (which are always available on the gsp as programmed presets anyway).

When installing someone else's entire backup or even switching what device you're connecting to, use the wizard (leave the tuner button pressed for 2 seconds).

enjoy.


----------



## El Caco

Also I am not sure if Singtall's latest backup includes it but he just made a full preset based on the E530 preset I posted earlier with his own adjustments based on his memory of his own E530. If it is not in the backup he has posted it on the digitech site in the download section. I am not sure if he changed my setting much or if he just added to it with a cab and post EQ but all who have tried it have responded very favorably and I admit to being a little proud, check it out.

X-edit will still work on a Mac with vC48 however it is basically useless since none of the new C48 features are in it.


----------



## Ben.Last

Well, after all the deliberation I've gone through over the last few months about what amp/preamp/modeler to get I think all the positive talk on the GSP has won me over. With any luck, I'll be ordering one next week.


----------



## jeb

I'll get mine next week!! thanks VforVendetta00

Can't wait to try it with my power amp and cab!!! also the e530 patch!! Damn it's hard to wait hehe


----------



## Ben.Last

jeb said:


> I'll get mine next week!! thanks VforVendetta00
> 
> Can't wait to try it with my power amp and cab!!! also the e530 patch!! Damn it's hard to wait hehe



Ahhh... So.... you're the bastard who jumped on that before me. 

Congrats man.


----------



## Jzbass25

Ahh I am so close to having the money to order one!!! Once I get one I'll do all the updates and post my opinion, but I bet you can guess what it's going to be like! lol

One question though, are all the presets made by singtall heavy metal oriented or are there still some good cleans/bluesy ones?


----------



## djpharoah

Tried the GSP out yesterday through a Crate Blue Voodoo 120W head and 4x12 Randalls...it sounded sick - so happy with it


----------



## alfaphlex

Jzbass25 said:


> Ahh I am so close to having the money to order one!!! Once I get one I'll do all the updates and post my opinion, but I bet you can guess what it's going to be like! lol
> 
> One question though, are all the presets made by singtall heavy metal oriented or are there still some good cleans/bluesy ones?



Not much bluesy stuff in his patches, though some of them do clean up nicely.

One of my fav features about the gsp though are the tone and effects library buttons. The tone library is a list of pre-programmed amp/od tones based on genre, and the blues, cleans,etc. styles are really good base tones to create some bluesy patches real quick. 

The effect library is similar concept, but for effects. Very easy to start patches with those 2 buttons and then customize them to your taste.


----------



## Zugster

I've been enjoying my new 1101 rig, though I am still just learning. Gotta finish RTFM. Full set of pics once I get the rack LEDs to improve the tone. hehe


----------



## mattofvengeance

So is owning a GSP1101 the prerequisite to becoming a mod? If it is, I'm on it! Seems like all you dudes have one.


----------



## djpharoah

mattofvengeance said:


> So is owning a GSP1101 the prerequisite to becoming a mod? If it is, I'm on it! Seems like all you dudes have one.



We all have good taste in tone


----------



## Jzbass25

I ordered the GSP today, hopefully at the start of next week I will receive it. Then I'll mess with some patches and maybe post some settings I like.


----------



## El Caco

mattofvengeance said:


> So is owning a GSP1101 the prerequisite to becoming a mod? If it is, I'm on it! Seems like all you dudes have one.



As Chris has said so many times "Digitech, it is the choice of Champions".


----------



## El Caco

BTW for those that don't visit the Digitech forum,

Jason Lamb of Digitech posted this today



> Currently the new and official release of the GSP1101 is in the final stages of testing. Are plans are to make it official in February. The GSP1101 has not been forgotten, most of us here at DigiTech use one. The must be beta version was a way to get it out and bypass our internal red tape.



From that post it seems that Jason is saying there will be a firmware update but we don't know for sure yet what this official release means. Whatever it means it is good news.


----------



## djpharoah

Lets hope its an awesome update with maybe a few more high gain amp models and some more tweaks.


----------



## El Caco

It's more likely just an official release of the beta firmware with some minor enhancements, possibly a harmonizer improvement and a looper is likely to be included, I doubt it will be anything significant.

A long time ago Stan said he wanted to work on a project that would allow us to upload our own impulses, it would be cool if that was included, he also mentioned the that he was working on a way that we could create our own amp models, if he pulled that off it would be ridiculously cool but I wouldn't hold my breath on either. 

I'd love an improved gate though and the preamp moved to a separate block.


----------



## El Caco

OK here is Jason's response



> The GSP1101 release will be firmware only - not a new product. The download will be free and will not be much different than that on mustbebeta. I will have more information about the final version next week. Stay tuned.
> 
> Jason


----------



## El Caco

I've requested that they either move the pre EQ to a new block or move it to the compressor block so that we can use it and a distortion pedal at the same time.


----------



## Zugster

Well this really is good news, even if its just minor improvements. At least the firmware upgrade would be official. I wonder if it would mean X-edit would give us more complete control over the 1101.


----------



## jeb

Just got mine!!!!

I tried it on my computer with impulse... for now I'm more than happy!!

Can't wait to plug it on my power amp and cab!

Rock on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordOVchaoS

s7eve said:


> A long time ago Stan said he wanted to work on a project that would allow us to upload our own impulses



SO want


----------



## El Caco

Today could be the day, I don't know about the update being released but I'm pretty sure it will be announced officially today and we will get all the details.


----------



## Jzbass25

Got my Gsp today!! Tomorrow I'll make a new effects day thread. It is pretty damn awesome lol, it works great with my legacy too, I just need to mess with the eq settings to make it even better.


----------



## El Caco

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## Jzbass25

My thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/108585-ned-gsp1101.html

I wonder if the official update will be basically the beta firmware but with slight improvements? I would hope they don't make new firmware but not be as well done as the beta.


----------



## El Caco

It was reported as being the beta with some improvements.

This is Jason's most recent post about it



> Sorry guys. I'm waiting on the final information to come through. I don't want to get everybody all excited and not have something happen. But what I can say is that there has been some major progress on some issues that everybody has brought up. I'm just hoping that everything makes it into the final software build. More later.
> 
> Jason



A few of us have replied to take their time as we would rather have it better than sooner.


----------



## Fzau

Damn I want one 

Oh and why is the thread unstickied?


----------



## Customisbetter

^For many reasons that shouldn't be discussed here. check the new "MFX" sticky which houses this and similar threads.


----------



## Decipher

Awesome news that Digitech is planning an 'offical' firmware update! Regardless of what is being updated, it's good to know that Digitech is working on stuff for this unit.

I've been so off and on about getting one of these units, but after noodling around with one, I am sold! Just need to sell off my pedals and get a bigger rack case....... Then I can have a great effects unit with many more capabilities!


----------



## Jzbass25

Forgot to mention, check out this price here you can get a local store to match it too 

Digitech GSP1101 Rack Guitar Preamp


----------



## Zugster

Jzbass25 said:


> Forgot to mention, check out this price here you can get a local store to match it too
> 
> Digitech GSP1101 Rack Guitar Preamp


 
There is an ebay store selling the 1101 + controller2 for $639, free shipping. You can call MF and they will match it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Does anyone happen to have some clips I can check out? I tried one of these back when they first came out and was pretty impressed to see Digitech make a big step forward with their modeling. I can't find these anywhere to try out and these GSP1101 threads have re-sparked my interest for one.


----------



## Customisbetter

Do you guys know if you can assign the Delay TIME to an expression pedal? I couldn't do it with my GNXs.


----------



## El Caco

ATM you can't, you can link almost everything else on the GSP1101 but not Delay Time. Who knows they might do something with the new firmware but I doubt it as I've never seen anyone request it.


----------



## Deadseen

I'm thinking about updating my homerecording and is either between this or the pod xt with metalkits and bulb patches. They cost about the same here in sweden so which one is better ?


----------



## Zugster

I have a sort of basic (read: sort of stupid) question about fx loops. I know that the 1101 can be used in the fx loop of an amp. Not something that applies to my guitar -> pedals -> 1101 -> power amp -> cab set up.

I am using the 1101 as a preamp and fx unit with cab sims globally disabled.

What I am wondering is can I put some of pedals in an fx loop after the 1101 preamp? ...or even with the 1101 effects order? For example I have a really excellent compressor pedal which often works better at the end of the chain. Right now its at the end of my pedal board, so ahead of all other effects and processing. 

I assume this is explained in the manual, but its so hard to get through it. 

==============================================

Looks like the Dig Sound Community forum s sites are down...


----------



## Valthiel

From what i've read this seems to be one of the best modeller around and one of the most affordable unit for home recording. If i had to build my rig starting from scratches, based around the GSP1101, which is the most suitable setup, or at least the most common? Something like GSP1101=>Tube Power Amp=>Cab? Also, is it possible to change the different patches through a midi pedalboard?


----------



## djpharoah

Zugster said:


> What I am wondering is can I put some of pedals in an fx loop after the 1101 preamp? ...or even with the 1101 effects order? For example I have a really excellent compressor pedal which often works better at the end of the chain. Right now its at the end of my pedal board, so ahead of all other effects and processing.


You definitely can. I put an ISP Decimator in my loop just to get out any noise. Treat it like any preamp fx loop.



Valthiel said:


> From what i've read this seems to be one of the best modeller around and one of the most affordable unit for home recording. If i had to build my rig starting from scratches, based around the GSP1101, which is the most suitable setup, or at least the most common? Something like GSP1101=>Tube Power Amp=>Cab? Also, is it possible to change the different patches through a midi pedalboard?


Yes. I run my GSP1101 into a Power amp then to a 2x12 cab. I use a fcb1010 for my midi board as I found the Control2 at 299 to be way too expensive for me.


----------



## Zugster

djpharoah said:


> You definitely can. I put an ISP Decimator in my loop just to get out any noise. Treat it like any preamp fx loop.


 
How do I hook it up though? Do I take the output of the 1101 and instead of plugging it directly into the power amp, connect it to pedals and then into the power amp? Or is there some way to get the pedals into the chain inside the 1101?


----------



## El Caco

Deadseen said:


> I'm thinking about updating my homerecording and is either between this or the pod xt with metalkits and bulb patches. They cost about the same here in sweden so which one is better ?



The GSP1101 by far.



Zugster said:


> I have a sort of basic (read: sort of stupid) question about fx loops. I know that the 1101 can be used in the fx loop of an amp. Not something that applies to my guitar -> pedals -> 1101 -> power amp -> cab set up.
> 
> I am using the 1101 as a preamp and fx unit with cab sims globally disabled.
> 
> What I am wondering is can I put some of pedals in an fx loop after the 1101 preamp? ...or even with the 1101 effects order? For example I have a really excellent compressor pedal which often works better at the end of the chain. Right now its at the end of my pedal board, so ahead of all other effects and processing.
> 
> I assume this is explained in the manual, but its so hard to get through it.
> 
> ==============================================
> 
> Looks like the Dig Sound Community forum s sites are down...



You are actually at an advantage because you don't use an external preamp, if you throw your compressor in your GSP1101 loop and set the loop type to Effects loop you can position the loop before or after the preamp, there are a few ways to get to the required menu but the menu you are looking for is LOOP SEND contained in LOOP CONTROL and your options are DISTORTION (pre) and AMP MODEL (post) this can be found in the Edit effects menu's or it can be found in misc on the quick edit screen.

The Digi forum goes down pretty often and usually goes down every week at this time.




Valthiel said:


> From what i've read this seems to be one of the best modeller around and one of the most affordable unit for home recording. If i had to build my rig starting from scratches, based around the GSP1101, which is the most suitable setup, or at least the most common? Something like GSP1101=>Tube Power Amp=>Cab? Also, is it possible to change the different patches through a midi pedalboard?



This is exactly what I am about to go through again. Best is subjective the GSP1101 is designed to be able to be used in almost any rig. You can use it as you have described or with a SS power amp, you can use it with a regular rig, a combo amp, direct to PA, almost anything.

The key to getting the most out of the GSP1101 is understanding it's weaknesses but before I get into those I should point out that some of what I write may change as soon as the new official firmware comes out, at this stage we don't know what will be improved. ATM it's weaknesses are the lack of real power amp modeling and the cabs so the GSP1101 will be best off used with a tube amp (poweramp, head) and cab or in a tube combo. If you use a combo make sure it has a loop so that you can use the 4CM.

At the moment I am considering getting a JC120 (as well as many other options) to use the GSP1101 with, this could possibly be the best budget option, it offers stereo amplification in a combo package, the JC120 has been proven to work well with MFX units and has proven stage worthy by many professional acts over the years and can be found second hand at very reasonable prices. Of course the JC120 is SS and may not be as nice as tubes, you would need a JC120 owner to clear that one up.

The upside of tubes is that in combination with the GSP1101 it will sound just like a regular tube rig, the downside is unless you mic your cab your recorded tone will not sound the same and it kind of defeats the purpose. The problem with using a tube rig with something like this is power tube break up, it sounds incredible and adds a lot to your tone but that is an issue because now your tone is different to your direct out tone so you will need different presets for recording and for live and depending on the amount of volume and power tube breakup you have playing live you will most likely need to adjust your gain down for a gig versus low volume playing, so that's three presets, one for recording, one for low volume and one for high volume. On the other hand the direct to PA tone is not as nice as through a tube power amp and cab so it is up to the individual to work out what best suits their needs. I'll make a little correction to that last statement, I can actually get a nicer direct to PA tone than through my tube rig at one setting however it doesn't respond the same to rolling the volume knob off on the guitar, it is a bitch to get that super nice tone and you basically need to make a different preset for a clean and high gain because you can't just roll off your volume and get that same sweet tone as you would running through a tube rig.

IMO best budget rig would possibly be a JC120, best unlimited finance rig would be a stereo tube power amp with two cabs with mic eliminators or two full rigs , if you have enough money grab a tube poweramp and a stereo cab and you won't be disappointed but it does have the drawbacks mentioned above, if you get a cab with a mic eliminator and get another interface you no longer have the different direct tone issue but it kind of defeats the purpose. Tube heads or combos are another great option and although you lose stereo it really isn't a big deal. Plenty of people are happy with a SS poweramp and cab and is definitely worth considering if your budget isn't up to tubes just yet, this will be preferable to some people and there are poweramps out there that range from being totally transparent at any volume to sounding and reacting just like tube amps. But the JC120 just might be the best amp choice for any modeler guy out there, I have yet to try one and it is possible that tubes will sound sweeter but you are getting a hell of a lot for your money and it's going to be a lot more consistant, if you get one just make sure it has a loop.

There are a number of SS twin combos available from a variety of manufacturers that may give a similar experience to the JC120, I don't know of any tube twin combos that can be used for this application. The only Stereo tube amp I know of that has a stereo loop is the Rivera S120.

The other option is to go the route a lot of people go these days with MFX units, active cab/s, tube or SS. Each has it's pro's and cons, ideally for the GSP1101 you want one or two which are designed for guitar not the typical FRFR route that people go otherwise you will suffer from the cons I mentioned earlier. The fractomic may be a good option and it's tube but there are a few options to choose from. It is possible that any tube FRFR option might not suffer from the cons a SS FRFR rig suffers but I have no experience so I can't recommend it.


----------



## Customisbetter

has anyone here had any expirience with the old ass GSP 2101? im thinking about grabbin one... Is it equivilent to the 1101 just minus the newage usb computer shit? There is not a whole lot of documentation other than HC reviews. And i never trust those anyways.


----------



## Jzbass25

Customisbetter said:


> has anyone here had any expirience with the old ass GSP 2101? im thinking about grabbin one... Is it equivilent to the 1101 just minus the newage usb computer shit? There is not a whole lot of documentation other than HC reviews. And i never trust those anyways.



They are pretty sweet but I think I like the 1101 better. I'd happily own both if I had a gsp2101 again though haha


----------



## djpharoah

Customisbetter said:


> has anyone here had any expirience with the old ass GSP 2101? im thinking about grabbin one... Is it equivilent to the 1101 just minus the newage usb computer shit? There is not a whole lot of documentation other than HC reviews. And i never trust those anyways.



I've played the 2101/2120 line and they are great but I think the preamp modeling in the GSP just blows it out of the water. Remember the technology back then vs now. Sure it's got 12ax7s in the preamp to warm it up and has more fx and tweaking abilities but for shear tone and simplicity GSP1101 beats it


----------



## Customisbetter

djpharoah said:


> I've played the 2101/2120 line and they are great but I think the preamp modeling in the GSP just blows it out of the water. Remember the technology back then vs now. Sure it's got 12ax7s in the preamp to warm it up and has more fx and tweaking abilities but for shear tone and simplicity GSP1101 beats it



you just describes the exact thing i want.  more FX, more shit to mess with.

if i want sheer tone, ill use my real amp.  thanks guys!


----------



## djpharoah

Customisbetter said:


> you just describes the exact thing i want.  more FX, more shit to mess with.
> 
> if i want sheer tone, ill use my real amp.  thanks guys!



If that's what you're after then that's it. The GSP1101 just owns for preamps though and I mainly run like 2 fx at a time anyways so it works for me. The older GSP21xx series had shit like the BOSS GT series - great fx, tweaking etc but some what weak in the preamp section in general. That being said I've seen a few guys with those who've tweaked some patched and gotten some insane heavy tones man.


----------



## Jzbass25

I think I liked the 2120 more than the 2101


----------



## Deadseen

Has anybody tried this unit with some impulses like recabinet or something like that ?


----------



## El Caco

Customisbetter said:


> has anyone here had any expirience with the old ass GSP 2101? im thinking about grabbin one... Is it equivilent to the 1101 just minus the newage usb computer shit? There is not a whole lot of documentation other than HC reviews. And i never trust those anyways.





Customisbetter said:


> you just describes the exact thing i want.  more FX, more shit to mess with.
> 
> if i want sheer tone, ill use my real amp.  thanks guys!



The first difference is the GSP2101 does not model amps, it has a 4 channel analogue preamp built in. It is far more flexible as far as effects go with more tweakability and the ability to stick anything where you want and run multiple instances however it is limited by memory so there is a limit to what you can do. It is a tweakers device more like the Axe FX, due to the increased range of options it can take some work to get your tone unlike the GSP1101 that has been designed to be very simple and easy to get great tone from. Chris swears by them but opinions are varied. I have read comments from owners of both units that vary from each unit does some things better to the GSP2101 sounds old compared to the GSP1101. In the later comment the owner of the two units described how when he first got the GSP1101 he wasn't very impressed but after a period of keeping the GSP2101 stored away when he got it out to try his impression was that the 2101 didn't actually sound as good, had artifacts and so on, he believed that he had become accustomed to the sound of the GSP2101 and it took a period away from it to hear it for what it was. 

After everything I have read about both units I believe they must be pretty evenly matched each with it's own strengths and weaknesses but both capable of great tone. My concern with the 2101 is it's age, there are certain fragile components on them that will require replacing and new parts are not available so you would most likely want to be on the look out for damaged ones for spare parts if you owned one and I wouldn't feel secure without a backup personally. Considering you can get two and a Control 1 for about $800 they seem to be worth consideration but if I was playing live I would personally want to keep both in my rack at all times and that would be a bit too much for me to want to take around with me.


----------



## El Caco

Deadseen said:


> Has anybody tried this unit with some impulses like recabinet or something like that ?



Yes people have and got good results but for recording you can get great tones with a few of the onboard cabs, I've even heard great clips from people using the cabs that I consider the throw away cabs (I don't like those cabs due to the sawblade EQ curve). Recording is very different to playing live though and my main gripe with the GSP1101 is the lack of tube poweramp response. 

Simply put there are some great impulses out there and they can be used with anything but it wouldn't be worth the expense to get some kind of impulse box for a direct live tone because the improvement would be marginal at best and wouldn't improve response or feel. It would be really cool if Digitech or someone developed the ability for us to load our own cabs in the future. The SYSX documentation is available on mustbebeta so all it would take is for a programmer who has a clue to take the time to develop the software.


----------



## Toshiro

I'd get involved in this thread, but I only have the GSP's little brothers: An RP1000 and RP500(yes, I got another RP just for recording/jamming at the PC, byebye Line 6).


----------



## Valthiel

s7eve said:


> The GSP1101 by far.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I am about to go through again. Best is subjective the GSP1101 is designed to be able to be used in almost any rig. You can use it as you have described or with a SS power amp, you can use it with a regular rig, a combo amp, direct to PA, almost anything.
> 
> The key to getting the most out of the GSP1101 is understanding it's weaknesses but before I get into those I should point out that some of what I write may change as soon as the new official firmware comes out, at this stage we don't know what will be improved. ATM it's weaknesses are the lack of real power amp modeling and the cabs so the GSP1101 will be best off used with a tube amp (poweramp, head) and cab or in a tube combo. If you use a combo make sure it has a loop so that you can use the 4CM.
> 
> At the moment I am considering getting a JC120 (as well as many other options) to use the GSP1101 with, this could possibly be the best budget option, it offers stereo amplification in a combo package, the JC120 has been proven to work well with MFX units and has proven stage worthy by many professional acts over the years and can be found second hand at very reasonable prices. Of course the JC120 is SS and may not be as nice as tubes, you would need a JC120 owner to clear that one up.
> 
> The upside of tubes is that in combination with the GSP1101 it will sound just like a regular tube rig, the downside is unless you mic your cab your recorded tone will not sound the same and it kind of defeats the purpose. The problem with using a tube rig with something like this is power tube break up, it sounds incredible and adds a lot to your tone but that is an issue because now your tone is different to your direct out tone so you will need different presets for recording and for live and depending on the amount of volume and power tube breakup you have playing live you will most likely need to adjust your gain down for a gig versus low volume playing, so that's three presets, one for recording, one for low volume and one for high volume. On the other hand the direct to PA tone is not as nice as through a tube power amp and cab so it is up to the individual to work out what best suits their needs. I'll make a little correction to that last statement, I can actually get a nicer direct to PA tone than through my tube rig at one setting however it doesn't respond the same to rolling the volume knob off on the guitar, it is a bitch to get that super nice tone and you basically need to make a different preset for a clean and high gain because you can't just roll off your volume and get that same sweet tone as you would running through a tube rig.
> 
> IMO best budget rig would possibly be a JC120, best unlimited finance rig would be a stereo tube power amp with two cabs with mic eliminators or two full rigs , if you have enough money grab a tube poweramp and a stereo cab and you won't be disappointed but it does have the drawbacks mentioned above, if you get a cab with a mic eliminator and get another interface you no longer have the different direct tone issue but it kind of defeats the purpose. Tube heads or combos are another great option and although you lose stereo it really isn't a big deal. Plenty of people are happy with a SS poweramp and cab and is definitely worth considering if your budget isn't up to tubes just yet, this will be preferable to some people and there are poweramps out there that range from being totally transparent at any volume to sounding and reacting just like tube amps. But the JC120 just might be the best amp choice for any modeler guy out there, I have yet to try one and it is possible that tubes will sound sweeter but you are getting a hell of a lot for your money and it's going to be a lot more consistant, if you get one just make sure it has a loop.
> 
> There are a number of SS twin combos available from a variety of manufacturers that may give a similar experience to the JC120, I don't know of any tube twin combos that can be used for this application. The only Stereo tube amp I know of that has a stereo loop is the Rivera S120.
> 
> The other option is to go the route a lot of people go these days with MFX units, active cab/s, tube or SS. Each has it's pro's and cons, ideally for the GSP1101 you want one or two which are designed for guitar not the typical FRFR route that people go otherwise you will suffer from the cons I mentioned earlier. The fractomic may be a good option and it's tube but there are a few options to choose from. It is possible that any tube FRFR option might not suffer from the cons a SS FRFR rig suffers but I have no experience so I can't recommend it.



Thanks for the answer! So, from what i've understood, the main issue with a tube power, is that the recorded tone will sound a lot different than your live tone unless you create different presets according to the situation, right?


----------



## El Caco

Yes because the poweramp and cab will colour your sound differently, you will be able to get very close with good cab selection and EQ which you would have disabled when playing live, ideally the GSP1101 is designed to be used like this, it was designed to be consistent in any environment with minimal tweaking and having 3 EQ's definitely helps achieve this. The issue is the lack of true accurate poweramp modeling because tube tone changes based on both how much signal they are fed and how much you turn them up and this affects a number of aspects of your tone, the recording process is different to playing live and this can be accounted for but it will require some tweaking to get the same tone. It isn't a real issue when it comes to recording TBH, it just isn't as simple as plugging in and having the same tone and to be fair micing up a cab is probably more of a challenge for most people.

The real difference with tubes is that low volume gain, tone and feel and high volume gain, tone and feel are always different, this is why a lot of guys say certain tube amps sounds crap at low volume, some do and some others just require different settings for different volumes but what is pretty much a certainty is they will sound different at different volumes.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Anyone got some 1101 clips? or Can someone record some? I want to hear how tight n crunchy the distortion tones are on these units, I might pick one up...


----------



## Toshiro

Honestly, if you plug the sucker into a tube power amp and a guitar cabinet you're going to be hard-pressed to tell it's a modeler. 

I have my RP1000 dialed in to sound almost identical to the 6505+ I have, when run through my Laney's power section into a cab. The GSP should be similar or better.

I would really stay away from solid state power amps and fullrange speakers, just treat this like you would a good tube preamp. The speaker models in the Digitech stuff are okay, but not enough to use live, IMO.


----------



## Guitarmiester

BlindingLight7 said:


> Anyone got some 1101 clips? or Can someone record some? I want to hear how tight n crunchy the distortion tones are on these units, I might pick one up...



Same here. Going on 8 pages and no clips.


----------



## BlindingLight7

We demand djenty metal clips naow!


----------



## Customisbetter

Guitarmiester said:


> Same here. Going on 8 pages and no clips.



this is page 2? Also i agree with ^ him.

EDIT again. Just bought a 2101. oops...


----------



## Guitarmiester

Maybe I have default settings. 10 posts per page display in a thread, so 8 pages for me. Either way... clips are a necessity at this point of the thread.


----------



## Zugster

There are all kinds of clips on Youtube. Search for 1101 and singtall.

The word on the official 1101 forum is that the engineers are in the final stages of the firmware upgrade. Schedule not yet known.


----------



## Jzbass25

Singtall's vids for the 1101 are gone!!


----------



## Zugster

Jzbass25 said:


> Singtall's vids for the 1101 are gone!!


 
son of a  !!!! you can still find stuff under gsp1101. too bad, cause he had some good vids with heavy tone.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Here's a clip I made after owning it for a couple of days: http://webpages.charter.net/lordovchaos/GSP1101take1-01.wav

I have it sounding A LOT better now but... too busy/lazy to make more clips lately  Maybe later this week.


----------



## Zugster

LordOVchaoS said:


> Here's a clip I made after owning it for a couple of days: http://webpages.charter.net/lordovchaos/GSP1101take1-01.wav
> 
> I have it sounding A LOT better now but... too busy/lazy to make more clips lately  Maybe later this week.


 
When I hit your link I get this error message: "An audio codec is needed to play this file. To determine if this codec is available to download from the Web, click Web Help." Any ideas?


----------



## djpharoah

DIT: Listened to it with my noise cancelling buds - decent tone.. needs more.


----------



## Harry

^^You probably don't have Quick Time player then


----------



## djpharoah

Harry said:


> ^You probably don't have Quick Time player then


Normal wave (.wav) file?? Open it up in VLC or something.


----------



## Harry

djpharoah said:


> Nice clip Joe



Sounded really boxy and strange to me, not the kind of tonal characteristics you'd hear and want in a great modern production 
Joe himself even said he has better sounding now which to me suggests he didn't think that clip was that amazing either


----------



## djpharoah

Harry said:


> Sounded really boxy and strange to me, not the kind of tonal characteristics you'd hear and want in a great modern production
> Joe himself even said he has better sounding now which to me suggests he didn't think that clip was that amazing either



 I'm tired and tinny netbook speakers prolly let me to that point.


----------



## Harry

Fair enough 
I'm listening through studio monitors since I don't really have any other speakers haha


----------



## El Caco

Ditton 22's here, for what it is it sounds good to me.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Harry said:


> Sounded really boxy and strange to me, not the kind of tonal characteristics you'd hear and want in a great modern production
> Joe himself even said he has better sounding now which to me suggests he didn't think that clip was that amazing either



 that's because it is NOT a great modern production! Written, double-tracked, and "produced" in about 5 minutes  No post production at all, just straight into the soundcard with the 5150 model on one track and 77 Marshall master volume on the other.


----------



## renzoip

The clip I've heard sound pretty good so far. I'm considering picking up one of these but does anyone know if it does channel switching like a G Major would?


----------



## Randy

I heard what I needed to hear in that clip, and it was goooooood.


----------



## Zugster

renzoip said:


> The clip I've heard sound pretty good so far. I'm considering picking up one of these but does anyone know if it does channel switching like a G Major would?


 
If you're using the 1101 as a pre, and you get the control2 foot controller you can go through 99 presets. Some presets could essentially channel shifting. On the other hand if you're using as an fx unit with a head, then no I don't think it can do it.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

No, it does not have relay switching in it. I do believe the RP500 does which is cheaper and has the same modeling, just not as much processing power.


----------



## El Caco

None of the Digitech units have relay switching, the RP500 doesn't have a loop or Midi, the RP1000 has a preamp loop and effects loop but no midi and no relay switching, the GSP1101 has midi and one loop that can be used for either a preamp or effects but again no relay switching. If you need relay switching the only unit that can be used is the GSP1101 but you will also need to purchase a midi switcher.


----------



## op1e

I wish it had the pedal loop like the rp1000. Maybe a later model.


----------



## El Caco

Latest update from Jason



> The next software update has not been finalized. We are juggling our testing resources to get it done. As per the final updates/improvements...I have to hold off for a final answer from the powers that be. I'm pushing for many that will address everybody's concerns here on the forum. I wish I could be more helpful. Give me a few weeks.
> 
> Jason


----------



## Zugster

s7eve said:


> Latest update from Jason


 
Ah, honesty. I love it.


----------



## Sang-Drax

S7eve, you sooooo deserved a DigiTech endorsement! I'm so looking for one in Europe while I'm there! I hope I get as happy with my as you did with yours


----------



## jeb

Hi folks!!

I got my unit!!! past 2hours with it!!! and god I like this thing!!! I dialed some crushing tones in 2minutes, with the markIV, 5150, JCM800/900. I can't be more happy.

But it is me or the two rectifier model are unusable??? They sound bassy, fuzzy and digital like hell... I'm missing something?? Any of you get good tones from them?? Any tips for me??
(I'm on the c48beta)

Thanks!

Jeb


----------



## djpharoah

I've read that the c48 Beta Update made things a bit brighter and thus the Recto models sound a bit off. In my opinion the GSP does everything great except the Recto models.


----------



## El Caco

Sang-Drax said:


> S7eve, you sooooo deserved a DigiTech endorsement! I'm so looking for one in Europe while I'm there! I hope I get as happy with my as you did with yours



 Nah I don't deserve an endorsement, I suck at guitar. I am hoping that they let me be a beta tester for this new firmware though. If anyone at Digitech reads this and wants to send me a second GSP1101 I'll put it in the header of my site, wait a sec I already did that  I'll be your best friend 



jeb said:


> Hi folks!!
> 
> I got my unit!!! past 2hours with it!!! and god I like this thing!!! I dialed some crushing tones in 2minutes, with the markIV, 5150, JCM800/900. I can't be more happy.
> 
> But it is me or the two rectifier model are unusable??? They sound bassy, fuzzy and digital like hell... I'm missing something?? Any of you get good tones from them?? Any tips for me??
> (I'm on the c48beta)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeb



They are usable, they just seem to be as hard to dial in as the real thing.  They are great for those moments you just have to play Type O

Boost helps.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I need something like meshuggah in a clip....djent djent and boom boom


----------



## El Caco

Please no I never want to hear a Djent  clip from this, the Pod and AFX has enough of those and if people start to record Djent  or Core  on these everyone here will want one, how will I feel superior then? Oh wait I'm still a mod, I can ban people


----------



## jeb

Cool thanks for info!!!


----------



## Toshiro

Won't get any dj*nt clips from me, not into that at all. Bunch of Iced Earth/Maiden riffs and some poor shredding.


----------



## Ben.Last

I'd love to hear some out there, dirty, fx laden, industrial type clips personally


----------



## Jzbass25

Don't mind my terrible playing in this one but it was a quick test before class of some sound directly into the pc via USB. I literally had to run out the door after finishing since I was running out of time haha.

(click hi-fi)
SoundClick artist: RgMan(NewbieGM) - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Customisbetter

sweet tone man.


----------



## Zugster

LordoVchaoS was right.... more lights = better tone.


----------



## Customisbetter

^ I just got my rack case today. 6 spaces. 

now all i need is that bloody preamp.


----------



## El Caco

Nice Rack!


----------



## Jzbass25

I got another post of some different settings, it seems like today I am really making things sound like 80's metal so I figured I'd go with it. 

All the patches I've used are singtall patches with the legacy poweramp. If anything is changed it may be just gain levels or amp levels.

(Hi-Fi again, of course)
SoundClick artist: RgMan(NewbieGM) - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Ben.Last

So, I know that this is going to seem a bit off topic for the direction the thread is going in right now but I think this will be the best place for me to ask this. Before setting my sights on the GSP I was going to go with a pod x3. I was going with the pod x3 mainly because the Vetta was out of my price range. Now, however, I have an opportunity to get a Vetta II for a great price ($800) and I'm super tempted. Thoughts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lern2swim said:


> So, I know that this is going to seem a bit off topic for the direction the thread is going in right now but I think this will be the best place for me to ask this. Before setting my sights on the GSP I was going to go with a pod x3. I was going with the pod x3 mainly because the Vetta was out of my price range. Now, however, I have an opportunity to get a Vetta II for a great price ($800) and I'm super tempted. Thoughts?



Now, I don't have a lot of first hand experience with the GSP1101. I played it for a little bit in a store for about half an hour, so I do have some idea of it's potential. Though, do take what I say with a grain of salt.

Basically, both the GSP1101 and Vetta have the ability, with the right settings, to sound absolutely amazing, so it all comes down to the set-up which fits you best. 

If you're looking to go for a rack set-up and buy a power amp, and a rack, them the GSP is a fine choice. 

If you're looking to just get the ease and simplicity of an all in one head unit (both pre-amp and power-amp in one package) then the Vetta is more "up your alley".

They both have various strengths and weaknesses, so you should really read up on both devices.


----------



## Ben.Last

I have been quite a bit. The problem is, I'm fairly fluid when it comes to what type of rig I'm looking to build at this point. Especially considering that, while the Vetta is a head, it's basically the equivalent of an all in one rack setup anyway. The fact that I don't have either one available to try out also makes this rather difficult. When it was a case of the Vetta being much more expensive than setting up a whole rack with the GSP the decision was clear cut.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lern2swim said:


> I have been quite a bit. The problem is, I'm fairly fluid when it comes to what type of rig I'm looking to build at this point. Especially considering that, while the Vetta is a head, it's basically the equivalent of an all in one rack setup anyway. The fact that I don't have either one available to try out also makes this rather difficult. When it was a case of the Vetta being much more expensive than setting up a whole rack with the GSP the decision was clear cut.



Even though I'm gassing for a Vetta like nobodies business, I'm gonna recommend you go with the GSP, for no other reason that it's a lot more flexible for future use. 

While that might not seem like much now, if you ever decide you want to go with a more "straight up" amp set-up, the Vetta will not integrate, at least easily, but the GSP works very well with amps. 

If you're fairly confident that you're not gonna be going the "real amp" route any time soon, go for the Vetta.


----------



## Zugster

I look at it this way. Modelers are only going to be getting better and cheaper with time. Just like computer hardware. With a rack setup and modular components it should be easier and cheaper to upgrade incrementally. With an all in one package like the Vetta you have to replace more if you want to upgrade.

On the other hand if you get such a great deal that you're cash ahead anyway then it could be good. A deal is only great if its for something you want. Do you want a Vetta?

Lets talk cost. The GSP1101 rack I posted below (with the cool green lights  ) cost me $1100 for: rack case, power amp, power conditioner, 1101 and contol 2. Cab is separate. That's only $300 more than your Vetta deal. Is this a Vetta II or the older unit? If you'd be happy with it, then it could be a good grab. Otherwise you could feel trapped by it down the road.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Any of you GSP1101 folks with the Control 2 board, can you tell me if you can switch between wah and volume in the same patch with the toe switch on the expression pedal? Like do volume swells and shit, then click down, and have the expression be your wah?

Thinking about downgrading from the Axe to save a bit of cashish.


----------



## Toshiro

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Any of you GSP1101 folks with the Control 2 board, can you tell me if you can switch between wah and volume in the same patch with the toe switch on the expression pedal? Like do volume swells and shit, then click down, and have the expression be your wah?
> 
> Thinking about downgrading from the Axe to save a bit of cashish.



I would imagine it does, as the RP500/1000 do.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Actually I just found in the Control 2 manual that it will. I was looking at the 1101 manual before and couldn't find shit about it.


----------



## SnowfaLL

anyone using the Roland FC-300 with it? Im planning on getting that, solely because it has 2 expression pedals and 2 relay switchs, and even tho it is 3 times as expensive as the Behrginer FCB1010, it is better quality + about 7 inchs shorter (ie can fit in my effects bag already)

Its about the same cost of a brand new Control 2, but should be worth it because if I do end up getting a dedicated preamp in the future (either ENGL e530, mesa triaxis or rackmounted Mark III) then I can switch channels with it. Can be phantom power modded, and overall I just dig Roland stuff usually, sturdy and reliable.


----------



## El Caco

Lern2swim said:


> So, I know that this is going to seem a bit off topic for the direction the thread is going in right now but I think this will be the best place for me to ask this. Before setting my sights on the GSP I was going to go with a pod x3. I was going with the pod x3 mainly because the Vetta was out of my price range. Now, however, I have an opportunity to get a Vetta II for a great price ($800) and I'm super tempted. Thoughts?



I set this up as a support thread and was hoping that we would share some setting in it, it doesn't have a direction but it also isn't turning out the way I had hoped, all questions about the GSP1101 are welcome here.

I think your question has been answered, I don't like Line6 but I will admit that some guys seem to be able to get great results from Line6 products. I have found the GSP1101 much easier to get great results from. It comes down to what is better for you, I like things simple if the Vetta II will work for you it may be the better choice based on simplicity but the GSP1101 is going to give you a lot more flexibility and room to grow.



NickCormier said:


> anyone using the Roland FC-300 with it? Im planning on getting that, solely because it has 2 expression pedals and 2 relay switchs, and even tho it is 3 times as expensive as the Behrginer FCB1010, it is better quality + about 7 inchs shorter (ie can fit in my effects bag already)
> 
> Its about the same cost of a brand new Control 2, but should be worth it because if I do end up getting a dedicated preamp in the future (either ENGL e530, mesa triaxis or rackmounted Mark III) then I can switch channels with it. Can be phantom power modded, and overall I just dig Roland stuff usually, sturdy and reliable.



I don't know anything about the FC-300 but the GSP1101 will work with Midi foot controllers and you can control both a global map as well as link from within a preset almost any feature to any switch or pedal on your board. This means once you have mapped the GSP1101 to your board it will work the same on every preset unless you tell it to work differently on a particular preset.


----------



## El Caco

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Thinking about downgrading from the Axe to save a bit of cashish.



If you can try it first, all this hype scares me a little bit, I'm just waiting for an AxeFX guy to get one and say "this thing is shit". I love the amp modeling on the GSP1101 and I've tried to be blunt about the GSP1101's limitations and flaws but my only prior modeling experience is Line6. To me the GSP1101 through a tube poweramp compares well to the full tube rigs I have played and it works great with an existing rig. I think I have good ears but I worry that someone will buy one based on the hype and not get the results they expect out of it based on the hype. I don't expect anyone will be disappointed but I'm just another guy here and a number of guys here have played a lot more gear than I have and are much better at playing guitar than I am.

I'm pretty sure the AFX has a lot more effects than the GSP1101 and from what I have read the AFX effects are all top qaulity, some effects in the GSP1101 are not top qaulity like the harmonizer for example but I am pretty sure Digitech are working on that one at the moment and the gate on the GSP1101 is only average. If I was an AFX owner and considering replacing it with the GSP1101 I would carefully compare the effects I use between the two units before making a decision to be sure the GSP1101 has everything I need.

It sure would be cool if you do pick one up though because I'd love to read more about how the two units compare, there really isn't a lot of good comparisons of the two for guys that are trying to work out which is the better option for them.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

NickCormier is actually expecting his in any day now, and I'm making the trek up to his place (he lives about an hour and a half away) when he does to try it out, as well as do some guitar work for him  Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

I don't have high hopes, but CentaurPorn has a buyer for his VHT UL, and he's going to snag an Axe. How the test goes will determine if it's mine or not 

I would REALLY like the 1101 to do everything I want, be transparent enough, and able to integrate with my rig as well as I like, but I don't have high hopes. I'm going in with the attitude that I love the Axe, and if the 1101 will be decent enough I will consider it, after all, it is $1000+ in my pocket after I sell my Axe and buy the 1101 and Control 2, and more after I sell my GCP and expression pedal. I'll be sure to let you know. I won't be so much comparing amp models because I'm not currently using them and haven't tweaked any models with this Axe firmware version, but I can definitely comment as to the transparency which Digitech is claiming is awesome, and quality of the effects.

I know it probably won't equal the Axe and I'm not expecting it to, so I don't think I have unrealistic expectations. I don't need pristine effects, but I do need a decent gate, good transparency, and the MIDI portion of it to not suck. Also will be looking at ease of programming vs the Axe, which I think is THE easiest modeler I've ever used.


----------



## El Caco

Transparency. At first I was disappointed when I threw my E530 in the loop, I heard tone suck and in that moment thought I'm going to have to sell this. I considered that it may have been my fault and after everything else decided to try some different cables. Don't use crappy leads anywhere in the chain with this, after swapping the leads for some decent ones it was totally transparent.

MIDI is very capable and I will be surprised if you don't think this is easier to program, the GSP1101 is tweaking for dummies. There is a steep initial learning curve to get your head around how to quickly get to any parameter in the unit but once you learn the basics it is as easy as you could make a MFX unit, read the manual and you won't have a problem or if you are not a manual reader you can ask and I can post all the basics you need to know in one post and then answer any individual questions you have. The options are all basic, you can mostly only adjust what you could on the real life unit but in some cases you have more range, if you are looking for AFX style depth and tweakability the old GSP2101 would probably be more your thing. The only thing extra over real life the GSP1101 has off the top of my head is LFO adjustment which TBH I understand nothing about so I don't use them.

Personally I'm not a fan of the gate, I will be surprised if it is not updated in the next release, I can only hope it is an improvement otherwise I might look at grabbing a better gate. It usable but it's just a simple gate and they need to fix the response IMO, it's no Decimator G-string. Effects, some are awesome, most of the basics are very good, a couple are not worth the space they occupy.


----------



## theunforgiven246

Anyone have experience with the boss gt-pro? I'm considering that because it has all the options i need but i'm looking for the effects quality, and its basically between that and the gsp.


----------



## SnowfaLL

do you use the Control 2 with it s7eve? 

My confliction; based on that I am really thinking, of getting a dedicated preamp someday for my rack, either the ENGL e530 or even a rackmounted Mesa Mark III.. and in that case, I would need a midi board with relay switching for channels. But if I did enjoy the GSP1101 straight into a poweramp enough to not want another preamp, I could pick up a Control 2, and not worry about relay switching. But I dunno, I feel like I should get the FC-300 in a "just incase" basis. I've always wanted a racked Mark III, dont think that'll go away til I get one -_-

I mean, the FC-300 and Control 2 are pretty much the same price. I'll have to buy some stuff to do a phantom power mod to the FC-300, but it also has an extra expression pedal which will be very useful for me. Hmm.


----------



## El Caco

Yes I have a control 2.

If you got another preamp down the road to use with your GSP1101 you will not need a different foot controller, if the preamp or head has midi you can run from the midi out of the gsp1101, if it does not have midi but is relay switchable you will need a midi switcher like my advanced tube technology s720 which is rack mountable. I ran my E530 with the GSP1101 when I had it and all the switching was done by the GSP1101 and Control 2, I got rid of my E530 when I realised there was no tone it could do that the GSP1101 wasn't capable of.

I just had a quick look at the FC-300, it can only switch two relays, if you want to switch more you will need a midi switcher or a better foot controller anyway, the E530 has two stereo relays so if you want to be able to switch everything you will need either two stereo switches or 4 switches.

Here is my rack when I had the E530 in it. Everything was controlled by the Control 2.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

s7eve said:


> Transparency. At first I was disappointed when I threw my E530 in the loop, I heard tone suck and in that moment thought I'm going to have to sell this. I considered that it may have been my fault and after everything else decided to try some different cables. Don't use crappy leads anywhere in the chain with this, after swapping the leads for some decent ones it was totally transparent.
> 
> MIDI is very capable and I will be surprised if you don't think this is easier to program, the GSP1101 is tweaking for dummies. There is a steep initial learning curve to get your head around how to quickly get to any parameter in the unit but once you learn the basics it is as easy as you could make a MFX unit, read the manual and you won't have a problem or if you are not a manual reader you can ask and I can post all the basics you need to know in one post and then answer any individual questions you have. The options are all basic, you can mostly only adjust what you could on the real life unit but in some cases you have more range, if you are looking for AFX style depth and tweakability the old GSP2101 would probably be more your thing. The only thing extra over real life the GSP1101 has off the top of my head is LFO adjustment which TBH I understand nothing about so I don't use them.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of the gate, I will be surprised if it is not updated in the next release, I can only hope it is an improvement otherwise I might look at grabbing a better gate. It usable but it's just a simple gate and they need to fix the response IMO, it's no Decimator G-string. Effects, some are awesome, most of the basics are very good, a couple are not worth the space they occupy.



I had a 2101 and hated it


----------



## El Caco

Well I haven't heard a 2101


----------



## Zugster

JJ - you must have had or played about every digital rig of any significance!

S7eve - your rig looks killer. I would love to find a used 20/20 for cheap.


----------



## jeb

Hi!

Question for those who use the fcb1010 with the gsp.
The uno chip is really needed???

I really don't mind about the stomp mode... I'm the kind of user who just program a patch and if I need something different I program an other patch... I never activate or desactivate an effect on the fly.

My only concern is the wah wah.... do I need the stomp mode to use it?? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Zugster said:


> JJ - you must have had or played about every digital rig of any significance!
> 
> S7eve - your rig looks killer. I would love to find a used 20/20 for cheap.



Nah, haven't touched a Vetta or HD147, etc. I've touched the Pods, didn't like em. Haven't tried the newest GT series stuff, and my GT-6 was really easy to program, not transparent AT ALL though. Didn't like the 2101, sound or programming wise. Can't think of what else  Oh yeah, had a tone port, ended up giving it to a friend


----------



## El Caco

Zugster said:


> S7eve - your rig looks killer. I would love to find a used 20/20 for cheap.



I sold the E530 so only the GSP1101 and Mesa 20/20 are in the rack now. I'm also pretty sure I will sell the 20/20 shortly, the power tubes break up too early so a clean sound at volume isn't possible with it, however it has awesome tone all of it's own, it isn't one of those transparent poweramps, if you were a rocker you could literally get away with some pedals and a 20/20, it's cranked crunch tone is pretty cool.


----------



## Zugster

I could see that... EL84s and all at relatively low wattage. My Carvin DCM200L is very transparent. I have been meaning to experiment with my Traynor: a 15 watt 1x12 EL84 combo. I'll run the 1101 into its loop on the clean channel, and send the output to my 2x12 cab (with the combo's speaker off). This would be a rough comparison of what I could expect from an EL84 power amp.

I am hoping to be equally happy with the solid state power amp, as life is simpler and cheaper that way. I would really like to cut the chord with tubes. Though I'll probably keep the Traynor around cause I've always liked it.


----------



## djpharoah

Someone needs to start cooking up some firmware mods etc so I can use the L6 FBV boards with my GSP. There's no way I'm paying $299 new for a board or even that close for a pedal board. This rant is powered by my observation that there are so many L6 FBV boards from Vettas/Spiders on sale on craigslist... till then FCB1010 FTW!


----------



## SnowfaLL

think im gonna get a Roland FC-300 I found in canada for 300 cdn, only issue is it doesnt include any midi cables, or a power adaptor even.. Pretty lame =/

But eh. I think I rather have the FC-300 over the control 2, for the relay switches and 2 expression pedals. And the difference between the FCB1010 in quality and size (the FCB is 27" wide, FC-300 is 21" wide. Pretty significant.)

how do you find the tuner? I found it kinda shitty.. first time using it, it was really hard to tune my low B string. maybe it is the firmware im using (C48) but eh.. Thats the only dissapointing thing so far I guess.


----------



## El Caco

Since C48, yeah the tuner has been shitty, you need to turn the guitar down a little and it will respond fine.


----------



## El Caco

Zugster said:


> I could see that... EL84s and all at relatively low wattage. My Carvin DCM200L is very transparent. I have been meaning to experiment with my Traynor: a 15 watt 1x12 EL84 combo. I'll run the 1101 into its loop on the clean channel, and send the output to my 2x12 cab (with the combo's speaker off). This would be a rough comparison of what I could expect from an EL84 power amp.
> 
> I am hoping to be equally happy with the solid state power amp, as life is simpler and cheaper that way. I would really like to cut the chord with tubes. Though I'll probably keep the Traynor around cause I've always liked it.



I'm not sure that I can live without a tube poweramp myself, it's not that the GSP1101 doesn't sound great but the tube poweramp just add that bit more as it is another gain stage after the GSP1101. I think the result would be the same with any modeler, they will all sound better through a tube poweramp because of the effect of that extra tube gain stage


----------



## Valthiel

I'm in the process of choosing which tube power amp to go along with the GSP1101. I think Carvin and VHT would be my main two option, in particular the TS100, what do you guys think? I know it's a matter of personal tastes, but which are the main differences between Carvin and VHT tube power amps? I've no experience in building a rack, it's a power conditioner mandatory? Which type of rack case is suitable for the GSP1101 and which is the best foot controller? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

No idea, but give me a month or 2 and I can tell you. NickCormier is buying my TS100 so I can upgrade to the VHT power amp


----------



## SnowfaLL

the VHT is like twice the cost.. but im sure it has a different sound. I'd guess more in the vein of how VHT amps have their power section, which is the logical assumption.

Im a Carvin fan, and I really liked my old T100. The TS100 is abit more transparent apparently.


----------



## El Caco

I have no experience with dedicated tube poweramps except for the Mesa 20/20 but I have read the Carvin is a very transparent poweramp which I see as being a very good thing for modeling.


----------



## Zugster

The more transparent a tube power amp gets, the less advantage you'd think it would have over solid state. I keep wondering if there is much point to changing my ss power amp for tube. The mesa 20/20 appeals because it adds flavor (gain) and because it's one rack = same size as what I have now.


----------



## SnowfaLL

what I mean by transparent for a tube poweramp is that you will still retain the exact quality of your modeling patches, with that added "tube feel".. Its not like some tube poweramps where you have to completely change all your patches because they add a color to it. The Carivn TS100 is an accurate "tube representation" of any patch you make on your PC/modeling software, as if it was an actual tube amp.


----------



## Toshiro

Click here to listen to *RP500 clip 02-15-2010.mp3*

The best I've gotten so far out of the RP500 direct for rhythm tones. 5150II metal tone, Sat Tube metal tone, Sat Tube 80's Maiden tone.

Still tweaking.


----------



## El Caco

Yes as Nick said transparency in a tube amp shouldn't be confused with the effects of tube breakup and saturation, when we talk about transparency with a tube poweramp we mean that it stays true to the original tone while adding gain, a tube poweramp for guitar should still add a level of breakup and saturation if it didn't then yes having a tube poweramp would be a total waste of time.

The 20/20 not only adds to the gain and saturation but it also alters the EQ noticably, it sounds good and some people may prefer it while others will think that an amp that is more true to the original tone is better, it's really just a matter of taste.


----------



## jeb

Question again for the fcb1010 user!!

So I programmed one expression pedal to work with the wah-wah... Everything is fine but... when I move the pedal the frequency of the wah is at max when the pedal is in the middle... so from the middle top the top.. the sound doesn't change. The effect is just to fast and the result is far from a true wah-wah...

There is a way to adjust that???

I hope you understand my problem (my english sucks!!)

Thanks!

Jeb


----------



## El Caco

The first question that springs to mind is which end is causing this?

Lets assume it is the GSP1101 settings. First check your Wah settings the standard settings are WAH PEDAL 99, FC MIN 0, FC MAX 99 leave them at that to begin with. Now chech you expression links, you should have a link for <EXP PDL>WAH PEDAL, if not create one (this is assuming the GSP1101 recognizes the FCB1010 pedals as expression pedals, they might also be called <FC PDL> or something similar). Find the link to the pedal you wish the wah to be linked to (if it isn't already), if you cant find the pedal link just find an empty link and edit that but if the pedal is doing something it should be there already, click on the link to edit it, the controller refers to the feature you are linking to, it should be <EXP PDL> (or whatever it is called on the FCB1010), set MIN VALUE to 0 set MAX VALUE to 99, set LINKED TO to WAH PEDAL.

Possible causes for what you have described might be,
1. The Pedal is not linked to WAH PEDAL
2. The pedal is linked to more than one feature
3. You have an LFO linked to the wah
4. The FCB1010 pedal is somehow calibrated to full at the half way point.

Check that and see how you go.


----------



## jeb

Thank you S7eve for those infos!

Here's what I did:

By default the expression pedal A of the fcb1010 send CC#27
So on the gsp I mapped the controller 16 to CC#27
then I mapped the wah pedal of the gsp to the controller 16
It's works but with the "to fast problem"
Then In the wah parameter I can see the value of where the expression pedal is placed. So when I put down the expression pedal the value of the gsp is at 11 and when I place the expression pedal up the value is 77.

So!
I followed the calibration procedure of the expression pedal of the fcb1010.
now I get the right value 00 when the pedal is down and 99 when the pedal is up.

It's is better now... Not as good as my old pod pro... but it is usuable now!!

Thanks again for the input!

Jeb


----------



## Toshiro

I'm gonna assume this sounded like shit based on the lack of interest.  



Toshiro said:


> Click here to listen to *RP500 clip 02-15-2010.mp3*
> 
> The best I've gotten so far out of the RP500 direct for rhythm tones. 5150II metal tone, Sat Tube metal tone, Sat Tube 80's Maiden tone.
> 
> Still tweaking.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wasn't so much the mix, more the playing that sucked.







 Just kidding  It sounded alright. Hard to tell without drums and other shit added in.


----------



## El Caco

It is better than a Engl clip I heard the other day, but like the Engl not really my taste in tone. Actually I've found lately that what I like is very different to what a lot of people like and if I posted something I'd expect the same type of response, the other thing I've noticed is that except for a select few most clips hardly get commented on here, I can't speak I almost never comment on clips.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Iced Earth riffs wouldn't get a comment, but add in some djent and you'd be gold


----------



## Toshiro

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Iced Earth riffs wouldn't get a comment, but add in some djent and you'd be gold




Forgot what forum I was on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Scored an 1101 AND Control 2 for $500 US. TMM is picking it up for me, and I'm grabbing it from him when I go to MA for Hammerfall 

I'll be curious to hear his impressions on it as well since he has/had a fuck ton of gear.


----------



## djpharoah

^ Nice.

Check out this guys tone. And he's apparently rocking cab sims too.


----------



## Customisbetter

sup guys. 







its the best i can do...


----------



## Zugster

So I run 1101 > power amp > cab, and I keep wondering what to do about the power amp situation: solid state vs. tube. I've got a new 200 watt solid state Carvin. To compare to an EL84 power amp (like a mesa 20/20), I tried using my EL84 combo. A Traynor YCV20WR - a nice little rock amp: 1x12, 15 watts, clean & drive channels, an fx loop and a few other nice features.

So, like the manual says I ran the 1101 output into the fx loop return on the Traynor. Pushed the combo's speaker defeat button and ran a speaker cable to my 2x12.

What was surprising (to me at least) was the volume (and gain) knobs on the Traynor no longer had any effect at all. 0 or 10, didn't matter at all. I get that the gain knob regulates the preamp which is bypassed, but I don't understand why volume didn't regulate the power section. The amp was running flat out. It was quite loud. I had to regulate volume with the 1101 output knob and guitar volume.

It sounded good both ways: EL84 and solid state. But the tube way made it seem somehow more alive. I can't really explain it, and it could all be psychological. 

I can see the downside of the EL84s in terms of low head room. So maybe a Carvin TS100 or Mesa 50/50 would be the way to go. I don't need a ton of volume though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's what we found when we A/B'ed my Carvin TS100 and Carvin DCM1540L with Nick's 1101. With the solid state amp, the sound was there, but the mojo and feel wasn't. We switched back to the TS100, ran the setup wizard again, and it definitely seemed more alive.


----------



## Toshiro

Couple new vids of the RP1000:


----------



## djpharoah

Okay after some serious tweaking today I've come to the conclusion that my tone is best achieved with cab sims on. The cab that works for me the best is either the rect4x12 or the boutique4x12. I tried the same patch tweaked for without cab sims and it just sounds a bit unprocessed and not as tight/punchy. Maybe the swamp thangs are such clear and neutral speakers that this was probably the best route to go with.

Just dialed in a killer 6505+ tone and am rocking some Unearth riffs


----------



## El Caco

What the fuck, I just wrote a response to the tube poweramp thing, it was a medium sized post for me, I posted it three times and it didn't show up and is now lost forever but this one shows up fine. Fuck this shit.

Long post short, I covered it in another thread. Tube poweramps will feel more alive because you are adding another gain stage which will result in greater range of gain, increased range of saturation and a different dynamic response to volume changes. Both have pros and cons, it's comes down to preference and taste.

I have both setups and after shit loads of back and forward and testing can say niether is better, both are better at certain things and if you want the addition range and colour a tube poweramp can give get tubes, or you could try the new Rocktron Velocity 300 and tell me if it is as good as they claim.


----------



## El Caco

Nice videos


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Toshiro, I seriously want to jam out some Iced Earth with you


----------



## Zugster

Sorry your post was lost. I get the bottom line though. Thanks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

s7eve said:


> What the fuck, I just wrote a response to the tube poweramp thing, it was a medium sized post for me, I posted it three times and it didn't show up and is now lost forever but this one shows up fine. Fuck this shit.
> 
> Long post short, I covered it in another thread. Tube poweramps will feel more alive because you are adding another gain stage which will result in greater range of gain, increased range of saturation and a different dynamic response to volume changes. Both have pros and cons, it's comes down to preference and taste.
> 
> I have both setups and after shit loads of back and forward and testing can say niether is better, both are better at certain things and if you want the addition range and colour a tube poweramp can give get tubes, or you could try the new Rocktron Velocity 300 and tell me if it is as good as they claim.



For me it's tube power amp all the way. I A/B'ed the Axe with tube/ss power amp, and the TS100 did have that extra something, but it sounded great through the ss power amp, and the weight difference and ease of carrying my rig with it far outweighed the tonal benefits for me. The power amp emulation on the Axe is cool with the tweaking you can do, so it still emulates a lot of the shit a tube power amp will do. Still doesn't have quite the same mojo though like I said.


----------



## Toshiro

s7eve said:


> Nice videos



Thanks. I wish I hadn't dialed the 6505+'s resonance down a couple days ago and forgot though. 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Toshiro, I seriously want to jam out some Iced Earth with you



Sounds like fun.


----------



## El Caco

My lost massive post covered what that something extra is. It's hard to cover without going in depth and I sort of did in that epic post in the other thread but that something extra is the extra tube gain stage you have added when you play through a tube poweramp. It feels like something extra because it is something extra, you have included new variables into the chain. The tube poweramp increases range of gain, range of saturation and the gain and saturation doesn't just change according to input and output levels it also changes according to the EQ of the input which changes the dynamics.

Basically a tube poweramp is adding something extra to your tone which has pros and cons. But as I have mentioned previously, I can get a superior tone from the PA than from my tube rig with optimal tweaking for both the real difference is how they both respond when I change something like rolling the volume back, this is where the extra gain and saturation range added by the tube poweramp and the added dynamics as a result give the tube poweramp the advantage.

Long story short it has extra mojo because you have added an extra mojo box, if you added an accurate model of that poweramp after the GSP1101 you would no doubt have exactly the same thing but running the GSP1101 through a tube poweramp is a little like running a preamp through two tube poweramps because it doesn't separate the poweramp modelling in the same way the AFX does. This is one area the AFX has a clear advantage.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'd say there's something in there like power amp sag like you get from tubes which changes the whole response of the amp etc in addition to a gain stage.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Toshiro, nice vids, man 

Nice comparison. The 6505 does sound a little better, but it could be EQ differences, or perhaps the fact that the GSP is running through a different poweramp, or maybe just my biased opinion against digital stuff . It sounds very real, though.


----------



## Toshiro

Sang-Drax said:


> Toshiro, nice vids, man
> 
> Nice comparison. The 6505 does sound a little better, but it could be EQ differences, or perhaps the fact that the GSP is running through a different poweramp, or maybe just my biased opinion against digital stuff . It sounds very real, though.



Thanks man. It sounded a whole lot closer when I had the 6505+'s resonance and presence higher, but I seem to have tweaked them lower for some reason. I hardly ever play through that amp, because it's technically my friend's.  The RP1K gets so close I don't feel the need. heh

The power section of my Laney is very different, lower wattage, KT77s instead of 6L6s, and I run an attenuator. So some of that has an effect I bet.


----------



## Metalman X

Looks like this might be the place to ask....

So, I got a *Digitech GSP1101* w/ the latest MustbeBeta Firmware installed, and I got a *Behringer FCB1010* MIDI controller w/ Behringers 2.5 something firmware.

So far, switching patches and all, works great, right outta the box. but I just cant get the expression pedals to do anything yet.

So, hopefully someone here knows how to get these to jive.

Here's what I set-up all the patches on the FCB1010 to look like...so correct me if somethings wrong:








And here's what I'm sure it should look like for me to, in this case, link one of the pedals to control volume on the GSP1101:









So.....where did i screw up?






Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Ben.Last

Mine is on it's way 

And... mine is here. I went to try and download Singtall's patches and it seems like the download is gone. Anywhere else i can get a hold of them?


----------



## Metalman X

So....anybody here also use a FCB1010 MIDI board with the GSP1101. I'm still having issues getting the Expression Pedals to function, and any help would be massively appreciated.


----------



## El Caco

I was discussing the tracking problems for the tuner, pitch shift and harmoniser today and came up with a great idea to put the IPS warble to good use. If you own a GSP1101 try this and let me know what you think. You will need to do this on a preset that does not use the FX block and you need to be running in stereo so if you are running through a mono rig use a set of headphones.

Select the Pitch Shift.
Set to post amp.
Set Shift to 0 SEMI
Set Mix to 50 (I actually prefer it a little either side of 50, I have it set at 47)
Set Left Wet Level to 0 
Set Right Wet Level to 99 

The right channel is running through the pitch shift but the pitch is not being changed, due to the warble in the pitch shift the right channel is now slightly different to the unaffected left channel, the result is similar to double tracking and panning the tracks hard left and right. The result is much bigger tone. 

I actually prefer not to pan hard left and right, I set my Left Wet Level to 15 and my Right Wet Level to 85, 10 and 90 are also nice.

If you try this out don't forget to let me know what you think


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hey s7eve, just got the 1101 in my rack and trying to get the MIDI messages working properly. Everything is working as it should (for a normal person), but here's my dilemma:

My pre-amp goes into a bypass mode when it receives a PC message of 0, which I'm assuming the 1101 starts on even though the display reads 1. Any idea of any advanced features where I can change which PC messages get sent out? I did a quick Google and nothing is turning up. I'd hate to waste my first patch on my first bank (which is normally my clean) because of this.


----------



## El Caco

I have no idea if that is possible but I doubt it, your best bet would be to go to mustbebeta and look for the sysex documents, maybe they contain something that will help.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I signed up there and just tossed that in the request section for further updates. I don't think it is possible which sucks, but is by no means a deal breaker. Now I'm trying to link the toe switch on the Control 2 to turn the wah on. I have the exp pedal linked to the volume, but for some reason when I link the toe switch, it doesn't work.


----------



## Zugster

Well... I am revising my 1101 rig. Since I use it as a pre with a cab, I've decided what is needed in the middle is a tube power amp. I would have liked to have stayed all solid state for cost, simplicity, size & weight - but tone and feel trump those. I am trading in my ss power amp for a TS100. The rack will grow from 4u to 6u for good ventilation. Before and after pics when everything arrives in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ben.Last

Out of curiosity, for any of you guys using the GSP for direct recording, what programs are you using?


----------



## Zugster

Hey S7eve.... I saw on the digi 1101 forum that you don't have your 1101 anymore. Making some changes? Which way are you going?


----------



## El Caco

?

I still have my GSP1101, are you sure you are not confusing one of my posts where I talk about how I sold my E530 after getting the GSP1101?


----------



## Samer

Metalman X said:


> Looks like this might be the place to ask....
> 
> So, I got a *Digitech GSP1101* w/ the latest MustbeBeta Firmware installed, and I got a *Behringer FCB1010* MIDI controller w/ Behringers 2.5 something firmware.
> 
> So far, switching patches and all, works great, right outta the box. but I just cant get the expression pedals to do anything yet.
> 
> So, hopefully someone here knows how to get these to jive.
> 
> Here's what I set-up all the patches on the FCB1010 to look like...so correct me if somethings wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I'm sure it should look like for me to, in this case, link one of the pedals to control volume on the GSP1101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....where did i screw up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



Hey man, when i used Mesh's GSP 1101 with that foot pedal the expression pedals did work; im not sure what he had to do to get them to work though.


----------



## Zugster

s7eve said:


> ?
> 
> I still have my GSP1101, are you sure you are not confusing one of my posts where I talk about how I sold my E530 after getting the GSP1101?


 
Yeah no doubt I'm confused. Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Sang-Drax

Can I has some crunch clipz?

Most demos I've seen are very metal oriented... how does the gsp1101 fare in a rock environment? LordOvChaos said it rox, but so far I've only seen a jcm800 video (a very good on at that).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

After messing around with the 1101 for a bit I'm getting Axe FX GAS again 

I won't do it because of the price difference, but still


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ You're using it for fx only, isn't it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah. Was using the Axe for effects only as well the past couple months.


----------



## Sang-Drax

What exactly is better in the Axe Fx? The fx quality itself, more versatility, transparency, or everything?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The GSP1101 is pretty transparent (as long as you can find all the damn EQ's and turn them off ) but the effects quality on the Axe seems to be far superior, and tweaking them is a lot easier.

The delays and reverbs seem a lot more natural, and I like editing the OD models on the Axe.

That being said, I've only had the GSP1101 for a week or so, but on the Axe I figured this shit out and how to tweak it and get the best damn delays and reverbs I've ever heard within a half hour or so. So the Axe wins hands down for ease of use.

Whether or not I'm going to drop the extra $1500 on getting another Ultra, only time will tell. I'd like to think not since I really do want to save some damn money  But that GAS monkey on my back just won't go away.


----------



## Sang-Drax

If you decide to sell your GSP anytime soon and is willing to ship it to end of the world, shoot me a pm (it's a lighter package, after all... I hope it's not anywhere near the shipping for a Framus Dragon ). I'm on the edge of purchasing one to replace my g major, but I still have to pay for the extra credit card expenses I had in my trip to Italy


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If I do sell it, I'd ship it to the 7th plane of Hell as long as you paid shipping


----------



## SnowfaLL

if you are just using it for effects JJ.. why not go back to the G Major?


----------



## Sang-Drax

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If I do sell it, I'd ship it to the 7th plane of Hell as long as you paid shipping



It's not thar far from here, y'know 

Just for the record, this is the cool jcm800 patch I was talking about:



Given the fact that it was recorded with a rocktron velocity, it sounds particularly promising if ran through a tube poweramp


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

NickCormier said:


> if you are just using it for effects JJ.. why not go back to the G Major?



Because it doesn't have nearly enough shit that I want unfortunately.


----------



## kazE

Hey guys I have a weird problem, I noticed that my gain knob only lowers gain no matter which way I turn it. Do I need to get the pot replaced or is there some way I can fix it?


----------



## singtall

Even though i no longer have a gsp1101, i left my site up for all to download the last backup i made and all beta software.

My Digitech GSP1101 Presets

i am currently using the Digitech RP1000 in conjunction with several other pieces of gear and enjoying the tone. i thought the cabinet models were more compressed and smoother on the gsp1101, but since i am now micing my rig...i just didn't use the gsp1101 as much. someone made me a decent offer on my gsp1101 plus control pedal, so i took the money and invested in better studio monitors.

the only thing i miss at this point is the Engl patch (thanks again S7eve). without a pre-eq, there is no way to recreate that sound. 

i may pick up another gsp1101 and carvin poweramp in the future (if i start doing large gigs again). but for now, i'm happy


----------



## Zugster

It was Singtall - and not S7eve who gave up his 1101. (duh  )

So, a few days ago I got my brand new Carvin TS100. Carvin had let me trade in my DCM200L solid state power amp - at full value - even though the deadline had passed. Thank you Carvin.

I am running it:

guitar > pedal board > GSP1101 > TS100 > 2x12 cab


First impressions: The sucker is heavy, doubling the weight of my rack. I've got the TS100 in bridged mono mode. Tons of volume and headroom. Clear clean tone, but that live tube feel I had been missing. Great sounding cleans. I have to dial in some better metal tones. 

Pics to follow.........


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

And the TS100 is fucking LIGHT compared to other tube power amps  The 2/90/2 I just got is about 15-20 lbs heavier than my TS100


----------



## Zugster

The upgraded rig with TS100 tube power amp and a larger rack case.

Sounds great and can stupidly loud with lots of head room.


----------



## SnowfaLL

damn how'd you get that pure-chrome plate Carvin TS100?? I thought they only did the one with black on the front for the past 2-3 years?

Im really craving my TS100 now.. just gotta wait for the lame paypal hold, then I can send JJ the money and tell him to get his ass down here to give it over. My rack may be another 2-3 weeks away, but I am so excited for it. But i'll still need some other pieces, mainly the foot controller and power conditioner =[


----------



## maxident213

Hey Nick, I'm just throwing these guys out there, on the chance you're not aware of them: Axe Music - Canadian Online Music Store Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal Canada Canadian, and free shipping on orders of a small minimum. I got a 10-space rack and my power conditioner from these guys, shipped overnight, for (iirc) about $250. They may have those cables you were looking for too. 

You probably know of 'em already but just in case.


----------



## SnowfaLL

yeh thanks anyways, my rack is being custom built so thats coming, and for a power conditioner, im pretty set on eventually getting a Furman AR-1215 volt regulator, but only when either A) I come into more money, or B) I start touring.. so right now im looking for just a basic surge-protector rack-mounted, something like those furman M-8's or so which can be had for $25 usually.. I had afew people pm me last year about them for $35 US shipped, but I cant seem to find those deals right now doh lol usually how it is


----------



## Customisbetter

Hey Nick just thought id let you and the guys here know that i just bought a Carvin T100 (the black one) so i don't need JJs VHT. Should be epic when it gets here.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I am after JJ's TS100 -_- but yeh, I had the old T100 as my main gigging amp for over a year, played at least 15 shows with just Pod X3 live > T100, sounded great.


----------



## Zugster

NickCormier said:


> damn how'd you get that pure-chrome plate Carvin TS100?? I thought they only did the one with black on the front for the past 2-3 years?
> 
> Im really craving my TS100 now.. just gotta wait for the lame paypal hold, then I can send JJ the money and tell him to get his ass down here to give it over. My rack may be another 2-3 weeks away, but I am so excited for it. But i'll still need some other pieces, mainly the foot controller and power conditioner =[


 
Thanks man. The chrome face plate is standard now. Actually, I think the black may look a little sharper, but they're both good. Its just a good amp. Hope you get yours real soon and dig it. It definetely has all the clean power I could ever need and then some.


----------



## Duckykong

New tone I made for Loomis riffage


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ 5 stars, bro! Awesome tone and flawless execution! 

I'm also impressed with the song itself, which I had never heard. I'm not usually a big Nevermore fan, but hey, perhaps I just need to know the band a little more


----------



## SnowfaLL

Duckykong said:


> New tone I made for Loomis riffage




upload patch! Whats your rig?


----------



## Duckykong

Goto the video info, the patch settings are in the sidebar. My "rig" is guitar>gsp>Krk rp6's. That's all.


----------



## Decipher

Hey everyone, I'm in need of some help...... First processor so I'm learning. 

I'm running my GSP1101 4CM with my Rivera KR 100 and controlling it with a Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro and a EB Volume pedal (for expression). The first 'hurdle' I'm facing is that I am trying to set it up as 4 presets/bank allowing me to have the 8 Instant Access switches. I've managed to get a Whammy preset created but cannot figure out for the life of me how to get it setup as an Instant Access switch and work with the Expression Pedal?? I can going the PC route in a Preset, but I also want it to work via CC so I can call it up anytime like a 'Stompbox.' It just seems that the Expression Pedal is not working and I'm not sure if there is something I have to do with the GSP1101......

Second 'hurdle' is that I created a EH Phaser preset to use, and everytime I call it up on a Preset (PC message) it's silent. For some reason the Pre-Volume keeps defaulting to 0 even though I save it as 99...... I have no idea what the fuck is going on there either......


----------



## Sang-Drax

So, could anyone make a quickie jcm800 crunch clip? Pleeeease...? I promise a rep for that


----------



## Toshiro

I can make you a quick clip with my RP500, it's the same modelling:



1st: JCM800 model, Greenback cab, slight reverb
2nd: JCM800 model, Greenback cab, boosted with the "Redline" OD, slight reverb
3rd: Digitech Brown Sound model, Greenback cab, slight reverb.

Excuse the sloppy playing.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Thaaaanks Toshiro! +rep to you, as promised 

I liked all three tones. Noice!


----------



## Demeyes

It looks like I'll be getting a GSP1101 in the next week or 2. I'll probably mate it up with a FCB1010 controller, everything else is pretty much out of my budget and I need relays for amp switching. I'll be using it in my rig along with an e530 and a marshall 100W tube poweramp. I'm pretty happy with the engl but I'd really like some effects for my clean and solo tones, I'm also pretty interested in the digitech as a preamp to see how it compares to the e530 and rockmaster that I have.
After reading through the thread it looks like it should be a fairly easy unit to grips with which is something I was worried about. Unfortunately the relays won't be enough to give me full control over the e530 but the 2 on the behringer should be enough to let me control my channels.
Did the newer firmware get officially released? There was talk of it coming in the thread but I didn't see any mention of it being launched.


----------



## Zugster

Demeyes said:


> Did the newer firmware get officially released? There was talk of it coming in the thread but I didn't see any mention of it being launched.


 
The latest from the Digitech site is a firmware upgrade for the 1101 is still possible but not promised. If one is made, it would not be ready until sometime this summer. Bottom line: maybe, but don't count on it. Load the unofficial upgrade version C48 and call it good.


----------



## El Caco

It's looking like the promise of new firmware was a PR thing, I doubt there will be any new firmware.


----------



## Zugster

Yup, S7eve is probably right.


----------



## Customisbetter

damn if they drop support for the 1101, i guess the 2101 won't get any love either.


----------



## El Caco

The least they could have done is release C48 as official and give the Mac and Windows guys a full featured x-edit for it.


----------



## Zugster

...and it's possible that they might. But it doesn't seem likely. Anyone deciding on buying or keeping an 1101 should do so based on the strength and weaknesses of the unit as it stands now.


----------



## Pyramid Gallery

I have an old 8-space rack, the requisite furman p cond , a rocktron fx and peavey tube power amp from my rack days. and a bigass cool lexicon mpx-r1 footpedal with builtin ex pedal. I swore off fx for awhile, but lately have been enticed again. I used to have a Lexicon Mpx-g2, but the overdrive pedals seemed meh, but I was even more a noob at tone back then so who knows. I notice the 1101 has similar pre-preamp fx I/O capabilities and fx. Im more interested in the before-and-after-preamp-fx than the amp modeling and cab sims. I'm thinking VHT gp3, and a later pweramp upgrade. How are the tube screamer pedal fx in the 1101? Anyone compare to the real thing? Cheaper and cleaner than several/lots o pedals and a switcher, but the sound is more important.


----------



## Pyramid Gallery

Some excellent threads here on the boogie board and grailtone which answers my questions. Pedals are supposed to be at least pretty damn close to the real thing, like the maxon 808. I have a seamless switching hush capable rocktron fx to supplement the 1101, I bet that will be cool. 
The Boogie Board &bull; View topic - Digitech GSP1101 OUTSTANDING!!
Grail Tone - Digitech GSP1101 Review


----------



## SnowfaLL

So does anyone use a Solidstate poweramp with the GSP and used it in a band/live setting? JJ and I tried to A/B the GSP with a SS vs Tube Poweramp, but we didnt run both at the same time.. I may switch to a SS poweramp solely for versatility and other options in the future, but I am not sure..

I had issues in the past running my Pod X3 thru a SS poweramp, problems cutting thru live when having other guitarists in the band. Anyone know a solution to this issue? Is there some device or way to get that "power tube saturation/warmth" between the GSP and SS poweramp??


----------



## El Caco

It is really hard but possible.

I have my GSP1101 in a rack with my 20/20 sitting on a 212 cab, right next to it I have a SS 100w PA 115 that is fitted with a celestion and 2 tweeters. At the moment it is connected to the PA cab and is most of the time, it does some things much better than the Mesa/Randall rig but it is much harder to dial in tones that I do not find too harsh at volume. Some of this can be attributed to the lack of clean headroom in the mono 100w SS rig, horrible speaker breakup is the PA's biggest flaw.

I can dial in great tones on the tube/guitar cab rig very quickly however to equal or better that tone with the PA rig takes a lot of effort including a shit load of cab auditioning and EQ. When I have put in the time I have been impressed with the results but is it worth the effort? I don't know, I'm starting to think that having a setup that I can dial in quickly, be happy and just get on with playing is better even if it means sacrificing my piezo tone.

At the moment I am really interested in grabbing the new Velocity 300 when I have the funds.


----------



## Ben.Last

s7eve said:


> At the moment I am really interested in grabbing the new Velocity 300 when I have the funds.



This. I'm really interested in getting one of these as I'd really like to keep my rack as compact as possible.


----------



## El Caco

I have a Mesa 20/20, my rack is already compact, I'm hoping the Velocity will be better and eliminate tubes from my rack at the same time.

If you want the most compact rack possible get active cabs


----------



## Ben.Last

s7eve said:


> I have a Mesa 20/20, my rack is already compact, I'm hoping the Velocity will be better and eliminate tubes from my rack at the same time.
> 
> If you want the most compact rack possible get active cabs



I guess I should have specified... "compact, simple rig" (I'm hoping for a tubeless solution also)


----------



## Zugster

I went tubeless with a Carvin DCM200L. A one rack space 200 watt quality unit. And it weighed a mere 4 lbs. Ultimately I wasn't completely satisfied with the somewhat stiff solid state feel, and traded up for a TS100. Maybe a Rocktron Velocity would be better? ...or maybe a DCM with a higher wattage rating? I don't have the patience and cash for that much experimenting. The TS100 makes the rig sound and feel better.


----------



## Metalman X

Samer said:


> Hey man, when i used Mesh's GSP 1101 with that foot pedal the expression pedals did work; im not sure what he had to do to get them to work though.



Aye...i know it can be done. Just still haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## El Caco

Some new youtube vids I found


----------



## Toshiro

Very cool finds there Steve!


----------



## Sang-Drax

Awesome vids indeed


----------



## Demeyes

Those vids sound great. I should be getting my unit next weekend. I was talking to the owner the other day so I just have to meet him and get it when he's back in town.
Anyone used a bass through the preamp? I'm going to be playing bass in a covers band soon and I don't have any powerful bass amp but I have a cab and some poweramps, I just need a nice preamp or a head to go with them. I was hoping this digitech will be upto the task.


----------



## Zugster

Demeyes said:


> Those vids sound great. I should be getting my unit next weekend. I was talking to the owner the other day so I just have to meet him and get it when he's back in town.
> Anyone used a bass through the preamp? I'm going to be playing bass in a covers band soon and I don't have any powerful bass amp but I have a cab and some poweramps, I just need a nice preamp or a head to go with them. I was hoping this digitech will be upto the task.


 
I have no idea, but you could always throw a Tech21 into the rack if necessary, and you'd be set for guitar or bass.


----------



## Metalman X

Demeyes said:


> Those vids sound great. I should be getting my unit next weekend. I was talking to the owner the other day so I just have to meet him and get it when he's back in town.
> Anyone used a bass through the preamp? I'm going to be playing bass in a covers band soon and I don't have any powerful bass amp but I have a cab and some poweramps, I just need a nice preamp or a head to go with them. I was hoping this digitech will be upto the task.




Actually i've gotten some great results using it with bass as well.

Just check out some of my tunes in the links in my sig. For example, "Deadzone (Fuck You, God)" pretty much uses a Peter Steele inspired bass tone as the centerpiece of the song, and "Forlorn hopes & Forsaken Dreams" uses a clean bass tone w/ Univibe effect. 

"Sentenced To Live" is all 1101 on guitar and bass, as well.

I'm actually slowly going through and re-tracking the bass to most if not all my tracks using the 1101. I really get a LOT of milage out of this thing.

On a side note, seeing as how many of us at least play a little bass on the side for recording, and many, even more so...i think it'd be cool to see a unit like this that includes at least a few staple bass models as well as the usual stuff.


----------



## ron

I just got the Digitech 1101 last year.. The thing is awesome. Do I need to upload the other settings from the computer and where do I get these from. I use my unit direct to the board. Should I be using a preamp of some sort and if I do, what kind would work best.


----------



## El Caco

I don't have a bass or even play bass but I have noticed a number of GSP1101 owners and AFX owners who prefer a Pod for bass. I'm not sure if that is significant.


----------



## El Caco

ron said:


> I just got the Digitech 1101 last year.. The thing is awesome. Do I need to upload the other settings from the computer and where do I get these from. I use my unit direct to the board. Should I be using a preamp of some sort and if I do, what kind would work best.



What other settings are you asking about?

The vC48 beta firmware is available from mustbebeta.com download the files, connect your GSP1101 to your computer and run the installer, You need a PC running windows. 

If you wish to use other peoples presets or save your own and share them you need to install x-edit. You need the correct x-edit for the firmware you have installed. If you are running the official firmware from Digitech use the x-edit available from the Digitech site, if you are using the beta firmware and on windows you will need the x-edit available with the beta firmware from mutbebeta, if you are on a Mac you can use the latest official x-edit but keep in mind that it is missing all the new features found in vC48, it will load and save all the settings in your presets fine though.

You don't need any additional preamp if you are happy with the amp modelling of the GSP1101 but if you have or find a pre that you can't live without the GSP1101 is transparent and works great with a separate preamp.

If you are happy with the results you get running direct to the board you do not need anything else and as far a consistency goes it is the superior setup especially since what you hear from your monitors should be the same as what the audience hears. I personally keep coming back to running through a tube amp for the sake of simplicity, I can get as good if not a better result running direct but I find it a lot more work to achieve that great result. Running through the tube poweramp and my 212 cab makes getting great results childs play.


----------



## Zugster

I am starting to make my own patches and edit other peoples patches. The problem is not the modeling software as much as its a basic lack of understanding of how to use the eqs.

I don't understand the basic difference between the parametric eq and the amp's eq. On the parametric eq, I don't understand what the width selections do, etc.

Is there another thread, a post or some reference I can use to gain a genuine understanding?


----------



## El Caco

This is the right thread for that kind of question.

If you start with an amp model and nothing else you have 5 things you can adjust including a 3 band EQ. This will react similar to using the physical model of that amp and I recommend you start out with just an amp model. Experiment with the EQ and experiment with cabs to see how the changes make a difference to your tone, you will notice that the EQ changes react differently on different models similar to the actual amps they are modelling but I wouldn't expect 100% accuracy if you have the dials in the same place on both.

Next you can experiment with the 3 band EQ found in the EQ block, since this is in the post position and you are running direct (whoops I though I was replying to the other guy) it is mainly used to fine tune your sound, if you are using a tube poweramp it will have a bigger impact on your tone since you will be pushing certain frequencies through your tubes harder or softer depending how you EQ.

The wide, medium and narrow on the EQ relates to how great of an area of the curve you will be moving. Selecting narrow @ 400hz means that you will be moving a sharp peak at 400hz but selecting wide will result in a smoother curve gradually flowing to your other selections.

If you install vC48 you will find another 3 band EQ in the DS block, because this EQ is before the preamp it can be a great tool to modify the characteristics and gain structure of the preamp model you select, it also makes a nice clean boost.

Finally there is your global EQ, some people have used this to shape their tone but it is not what it is designed for and IMO is not ideal. It's purpose is to compensate for differences in sound at different venues. If you have dialled in a killer tone but you find a particular house PA seems to scoop your tone you can adjust the global EQ to compensate for the difference.


----------



## Zugster

Yeah, I am running this thing similar to how you run it: vC48 into a TS100 > 2x12. I've heard conflicting things about whether I should use cab models. I have them globally off per the setup.

What's the DS block?


----------



## El Caco

The DS block is where you find your boost/distortion/fuzz pedals so I'm guessing DS = distortion. In the beta firmware a second EQ has been added to the DS block. 

I generally run with cabs off as well when running through my amp and cab because my amp and cab sound fine and it's another variable that wastes my time. It is interesting to go through them occasionally, though do make a significant difference a lot like a speaker swap would. I have wondered a few times what speaker/cab was used for design and testing when they made the GSP1101, you would think the best results would be achieved if you had the same cab they used when designing it but I doubt that using the cab models would actually make any one cab sound just like all the cabs they model. Some of them do sound good though so it is worth a try if you have never experimented with them. To quickly toggle cabs on or off press the select button > I/O SETUP > 1/4 LINE OUTPUT SETUP > CABINET TO AMP is the last in the menu. Also check in the I/O SETUP menu that GLOBAL CABINET is still OFF so that you can audition every cab.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Demeyes said:


> Those vids sound great. I should be getting my unit next weekend. I was talking to the owner the other day so I just have to meet him and get it when he's back in town.
> Anyone used a bass through the preamp? I'm going to be playing bass in a covers band soon and I don't have any powerful bass amp but I have a cab and some poweramps, I just need a nice preamp or a head to go with them. I was hoping this digitech will be upto the task.



I use a bass thru it, but honestly what I do is put the GSP into a direct preamp setting, basically just use the GSP for effects. Then I run it into my Carvin BX500 preamp for the actual preamp tone. As a bass preamp, it can be ok, but its not as good as my BX500. 

It works though.


----------



## Toshiro

Demeyes said:


> Those vids sound great. I should be getting my unit next weekend. I was talking to the owner the other day so I just have to meet him and get it when he's back in town.
> Anyone used a bass through the preamp? I'm going to be playing bass in a covers band soon and I don't have any powerful bass amp but I have a cab and some poweramps, I just need a nice preamp or a head to go with them. I was hoping this digitech will be upto the task.



I would use one of the Bassman models, the Sunn, or the 2101 clean tube. The former I've heard basses played through the real amps, the later because it's a pretty neutral clean.


----------



## Demeyes

Thanks for the advice regarding using a bass through it. I think I'll give it a chance and see what I can get from it, my bass tone wouldn't need to be very demanding as I'm not planning on using too many effects with it for that. I might just save up and get a dedicated bass head if the band starts getting gigs but this setup should get me through some practices.


----------



## troyguitar

Are the cab sims always on for the Mixer Outs? If so, which sim is used if you're on a patch that does not include a cab?

I'm thinking about getting another 1101 and rackmounting my IIC+ with it (or just building a new headshell with a rack space in the bottom for the 1101).


----------



## Decipher

Is there noone else with a GSP 1101 that's controlling it with a VL Ground Control Pro? I am now into week 3 and I still cannot figure this shit out! Digitech's support is not answering my questions, the mustbebeta forum has yielded 0 answers and every other forum I've posted in there's been little to no repsonse! 

1.) I cannot get my Expression pedal to work for the Whammy when using an Instant Access button.
2.) When I call up change presets from one preset (Rivera clean w/ GSP 1101 detune + reverb effects) to the next (dry rhythm - Rivera Ch.3) the GSP 1101 effects are not disengaging? DO I need to create a 'bypass' preset??
3.) When in my first bank, I cannot access any of my other IA switches??Digitech tells me that they're not Global, so how do I go about linking each effect into the bank I'm in?


----------



## snuif09

who here has experience with the 2120? cause someone wants to trade it for my mesa DC-5 i dont think the 2120 is worth that much tho lol


----------



## troyguitar

snuif09 said:


> who here has experience with the 2120? cause someone wants to trade it for my mesa DC-5 i dont think the 2120 is worth that much tho lol



It's not. They're worth around $300.


----------



## snuif09

troyguitar said:


> It's not. They're worth around $300.



hmm yea not happening then


----------



## Metalman X

Demeyes said:


> Thanks for the advice regarding using a bass through it. I think I'll give it a chance and see what I can get from it, my bass tone wouldn't need to be very demanding as I'm not planning on using too many effects with it for that. I might just save up and get a dedicated bass head if the band starts getting gigs but this setup should get me through some practices.



Heres a tip....if you got the latest MustBeBeta C48 firmware, try the Digitech Dark Metal model with the gain about 30-45%. Yeilds a surprisingly fat, bass overdrive tone...I really dig it!

I also got a patch using a Fuzz and a Marshall JCM900 model with a dab of Boss CH-1 chorus, and CS-2 Compression....stumbled on this one on accident, and it nails that Peter Steele bass tone 

The Orange model and of course, the Fender Bassman model work great for bass too.


----------



## Ben.Last

So, I'm shopping around for a poweramp to match with my GSP and I have come across a pretty good deal on a Crown XLS 602. Anyone have any input on this thing?


----------



## Dazed

Just wanted to say thanks for the info on this product. I picked up a gsp1101 a few days ago and have been reading what people thought about it. From this thread, it appears everyone is pretty happy with it!


----------



## Larrikin666

Does anyone on here have some particularly good metal patches they'd like to share? I've only had this for a few days. I want to see what she's capable of.


----------



## Demeyes

I got to practice with my bass through it in a band situation. I was pushing it though a solid state power amp and it did a really great job. I had enough options to let me get a nice fat bass sound. I was pretty happy as now I don't have to go pick up my own bass amp!



> Does anyone on here have some particularly good metal patches they'd like to share? I've only had this for a few days. I want to see what she's capable of.


I'd also be interested in seeing some metal patches people have made and liked. I haven't had too much time to spend tweaking mine for guitar yet but if I can get a better tone from it than my e530 than it's going into my rack for guitar too.


----------



## Larrikin666

I should probably talk to Joe about his patches. I'm also looking to mimic my SE tone via the GSP.


----------



## op1e

Just ordered a B-stock from AMS for $400 on their payment plan. Now I'm struggling with the idea of whether I'm selling my MP-1 or not. I just did the Mod 3.1 on it (5150/Recto/Slo). Just got tired of fighting my GT3 and ADA together with patch volumes, so the Boss is up for a $100 on craigs. Really cant wait to have an all in one solution plus recording ability.


----------



## Dazed

Man I am completing loving the sounds on this unit. I wish I would have grabbed this earlier.


----------



## snuif09

since i am very impatient for saving up for an axe fx i tought hmm maybe a GSP 1101 and sell my mesa so a few questions

1.will it do old school thrash tones
2.death metal
3.black metal
4.i dont play a meshuggah alot but sometimes for the funneh so can it djent?
5.hows the reverb? i like MAASSSIVE reverb like the cavernous reverb from line6
6.does it has a harmonizer?
7.will this power amp work and sound decent since i am poor as shite THE T.AMP E400 - Dutch International Cyberstore

thanks in advance =)


----------



## op1e

This thing is amazing. I cant imagine what you cant do with it. You should be able to pull off old thrash with the JCM 800/900 models, I havent delved to far into the 5150 model but at first listen sounds pretty good. I'm currently loving the Dual Rec for my rythm patches and the Triple Rec for leads. The 2101 Clean Tube is working great for my clean patch, but I am going to work with the AC15 and twin models this weekend.

One thing I noticed in the I/O setup, setting it to SS Stack got me more bite and clarity. That only makes sense though, since I'm using a Velocity 250 for power. If you're not able to pony up for a tube power amp, I recommend the Rocktron or one of the old Hafler or Tube Works units, since they are voiced for guitar and have pres. and resonance controls.


----------



## snuif09

op1e said:


> This thing is amazing. I cant imagine what you cant do with it. You should be able to pull off old thrash with the JCM 800/900 models, I havent delved to far into the 5150 model but at first listen sounds pretty good. I'm currently loving the Dual Rec for my rythm patches and the Triple Rec for leads. The 2101 Clean Tube is working great for my clean patch, but I am going to work with the AC15 and twin models this weekend.
> 
> One thing I noticed in the I/O setup, setting it to SS Stack got me more bite and clarity. That only makes sense though, since I'm using a Velocity 250 for power. If you're not able to pony up for a tube power amp, I recommend the Rocktron or one of the old Hafler or Tube Works units, since they are voiced for guitar and have pres. and resonance controls.



so the gsp doesnt have a poweramp simulator ? that pretty much ruins my plan then since if i get the gsp and cab i have about 150 euros left if my current amp sells  maybe with some luck i can fetch the gsp and poweramp used.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ I don't think it does, which doesn't mean you can't plug it straight into the PA.


----------



## Zugster

snuif09 said:


> since i am very impatient for saving up for an axe fx i tought hmm maybe a GSP 1101 and sell my mesa so a few questions
> 
> 1.will it do old school thrash tones
> 2.death metal
> 3.black metal
> 4.i dont play a meshuggah alot but sometimes for the funneh so can it djent?
> 5.hows the reverb? i like MAASSSIVE reverb like the cavernous reverb from line6
> 6.does it has a harmonizer?
> 7.will this power amp work and sound decent since i am poor as shite THE T.AMP E400 - Dutch International Cyberstore
> 
> thanks in advance =)


 
1 - 4 are subjective but probably yes if you tweak it enough.
5. good
6. yes but its totally defective
7. yes


----------



## vlover

I bought one when it came out, didn't like it with my Marshall's but got it again and it really sharpens up my TSL. What was I thinking back then???? 

i haven't turned the whole thing up to 10 yet to see how the Marshall Pre and the Digi Pre compare yet. I love the X-Edit software, because navigating that screen sucks donkey balls.


----------



## op1e

So people aren't liking the Mesa's now? Maybe they sound good to me cause I'm running through this massive 412 bass cab, lol. Maybe the extra brightness is necessary. Another great thing is you can change the amp model without having to start over tweaking the PEQ, amp EQ, and post EQ.


----------



## El Caco

Mesa is like Soldano, a large part of the tone is the poweramp, I have a mesa 20/20 poweramp and it sounds pretty great to me but it's not exactly the same as a Triple Rec, the poweramp in a triple is awesome.

There is a certain amount of poweramp modelling in the GSP1101 but it is nothing like an Axe FX from what I have read of it. I often switch between my 20/20 and my PA rig and I set the GSP1101 accordingly, I have also tried a number of different settings and there is definitely some poweramp modelling in there which varies according to the setup you choose but it is not accurate enough to sound just like the real thing when you run direct through a PA, to be honest I'm not sure it would be possible but I imagine the Axe FX poweramp modelling is far superior to the GSP1101.


----------



## Hammy

Hey there guys!

Treated myself to a GSP1101 unit at last :







It rocks, running it through the FX Return of an old Ibanez Bass combo i have laying around. It rocks, bypassing the EQ on that amp helped a lot! (plugging it in the input of the amp made it almost impossible getting some mean tones out of it). I will be connecting this to an external poweramp, like a Mesa 20/20 or VHT 2/50/2, preferably connected to a custom cab I'll be building myself this summer out of Maple.


Playing around with this unit tought me that the EQ's, no matter Pre-EQ or P-EQ are very very important. There are two build in the GSP unit (3 if you count the global EQ, but it's purpose is not preset based) and these arent really that in depth (3-band, could be greater). To help shape the sound aside from the build in EQ's, you could hook up one of these:





_*Behringer Ultragraph PRO FBQ1502 Dual 15-band Graphic Equalizer*_ (Shit thats a mouthfull...)

It has dual 15-band graphic EQ's, which is perfect because you can run one in front of the amp, and the other after the amp. This has been done already, probably, but this could be a real helpful tool running aside the GSP. 

Also, these are dirt cheap, around &#8364;75 or $90~100. Question is, will this work the way I said?


----------



## op1e

Practiced friday with mine. The Dual Rec sounded good just jamming, but once we got under way with the other guitar/bass/drums I quickly found my way flipping thru models finding something that would cut better. I definately need a better understanding of the EQ after the preamp. The global I pretty much set 6 6 6 and tried to keep the gain at 70 or a little below. Maybe its this huge cab I'm using, but I kinda like it cause its smooth and deep sounding and hard to dial in harsh like the Peavey I had.


----------



## JamesM

Hey guys! New here and I have some questions...

See, I'll be going away to school soon, and I'm breaking down my studio as much as I can (for space, obviously) and need to cut the amp (that will not be able to be mic'd in my dorm) by getting a way to record directly through something. I was told that the GSP1101 could do this. My goal tone is Keith Merrow's, there obviously being his Axe-Fx BUT it is used DI. I'm not expecting the GSP1101 to be as good, but if I can get it to compete... I'd be down to buy it in an instant. What are your thoughts on its direct line capabilities, say run directly into Protools via a Profire 2626?

Sure hope you can help me!


----------



## op1e

I thought he did everything with an XT Live, and just recently with an X3 Live?


----------



## troyguitar

The 1101 (and the RP255,355,500,1000) all work great for direct recording. The best way IMO is to just record it straight in digitally via USB and skip the 2626 entirely. The only reason to use a separate interface like that is if you need it for recording other instruments.


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Armada said:


> Hey guys! New here and I have some questions...
> 
> See, I'll be going away to school soon, and I'm breaking down my studio as much as I can (for space, obviously) and need to cut the amp (that will not be able to be mic'd in my dorm) by getting a way to record directly through something. I was told that the GSP1101 could do this. My goal tone is Keith Merrow's, there obviously being his Axe-Fx BUT it is used DI. I'm not expecting the GSP1101 to be as good, but if I can get it to compete... I'd be down to buy it in an instant. What are your thoughts on its direct line capabilities, say run directly into Protools via a Profire 2626?
> 
> Sure hope you can help me!



That's an awesome tone, btw


----------



## JamesM

op1e said:


> I thought he did everything with an XT Live, and just recently with an X3 Live?



Nope, recently he is using the Axe-Fx, Awaken the Stone King being his first usage.



troyguitar said:


> The 1101 (and the RP255,355,500,1000) all work great for direct recording. The best way IMO is to just record it straight in digitally via USB and skip the 2626 entirely. The only reason to use a separate interface like that is if you need it for recording other instruments.



I don't know though, looking on Youtube and whatnot, the only things I hear from these products for what I want (Smooth, tight distortion) is a fairly nasty fuzzy sound. 



Sang-Drax said:


> That's an awesome tone, btw



Beyond awesome. Like, breathtaking. Lol.


----------



## Demeyes

I used mine at practice with guitar for the first time on Wednesday, I was pretty happy with the results after very little tweaking. I used a SS power amp instead of my other tube one because it was bolted into the rack my other guitarist was playing through and my cables weren't long enough to reach. Still though it sounded pretty nice. I ended up playing through the Legacy model, I've never played through a real one but it got me fairly close to a tone I was happy with. I'm trying to sort out a FCB1101 controller in the next few weeks so I can get some channel switching going too. 
I think I'll bring it home with me after my next practice, so far it's been left in the rehearsal space so I don't get much time tweaking it. If I bring it back I'll try and post up some clips and maybe patches if I get anything I really like from it.


----------



## troyguitar

Well I don't like the BOW BOWWW tone to begin with, but you're comparing stereo layered, mixed, and mastered direct tones in Keith's vid to crappy unmixed unlayered mono camera audio from the average youtube demo. Even an Axe-FX will sound relatively nasty in that sort of comparison.


----------



## JamesM

Demeyes said:


> I used mine at practice with guitar for the first time on Wednesday, I was pretty happy with the results after very little tweaking. I used a SS power amp instead of my other tube one because it was bolted into the rack my other guitarist was playing through and my cables weren't long enough to reach. Still though it sounded pretty nice. I ended up playing through the Legacy model, I've never played through a real one but it got me fairly close to a tone I was happy with. I'm trying to sort out a FCB1101 controller in the next few weeks so I can get some channel switching going too.
> I think I'll bring it home with me after my next practice, so far it's been left in the rehearsal space so I don't get much time tweaking it. If I bring it back I'll try and post up some clips and maybe patches if I get anything I really like from it.



An ultimate deciding factor is whether or not I get a good sound without the amp inbetween the 1101 and whatever method I input it to my computer.



troyguitar said:


> Well I don't like the BOW BOWWW tone to begin with, but you're comparing stereo layered, mixed, and mastered direct tones in Keith's vid to crappy unmixed unlayered mono camera audio from the average youtube demo. Even an Axe-FX will sound relatively nasty in that sort of comparison.



I've been doing this long enough to sort all that out, but you've got to start somewhere good to get a better tone. Lol, and can you explain "BOW BOWWW?"


----------



## troyguitar

Haha, the sound that his open low strings make. I just don't care for it. It might be the playing/picking style more than the actual guitar tone, I'm not sure. It's bow like bow down, as opposed to bow and arrow.


----------



## JamesM

Ah, yes, I see. But that is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. lol.


----------



## troyguitar

I was able to get it fine on my RP250 awhile ago when I was messing around, I'd have to look up the settings again but it was one of the "metal" amp models with a tubescreamer in front of it, bass and gain turned down, mids cranked. Basically nailed that style with my 9-string tuned down to a low E (1 octave).

My normal ideal tone is more like John Sykes on the first Blue Murder album though, so I don't mess around too much with those "modern" tones.


----------



## JamesM

troyguitar said:


> I was able to get it fine on my RP250 awhile ago when I was messing around, I'd have to look up the settings again but it was one of the "metal" amp models with a tubescreamer in front of it, bass and gain turned down, mids cranked. Basically nailed that style with my 9-string tuned down to a low E (1 octave).
> 
> My normal ideal tone is more like John Sykes on the first Blue Murder album though, so I don't mess around too much with those "modern" tones.



Awesome, I'll take that into consideration. Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## Demeyes

The Armada said:


> An ultimate deciding factor is whether or not I get a good sound without the amp inbetween the 1101 and whatever method I input it to my computer.


If I do get around to recording I'll not be micing anything, just running one of the line outs into my interface and using impulses on that signal.


----------



## Zugster

Sang-Drax said:


> That's an awesome tone, btw


 
Awesome tone and some rather awesome playing too.


----------



## JamesM

Demeyes said:


> If I do get around to recording I'll not be micing anything, just running one of the line outs into my interface and using impulses on that signal.



Perfect! I wait longingly at the edge of my seat.


----------



## Universe74

I'm digging the tone I'm getting with the 1101 now. Very rough riff I threw down last night over a beer.
Click here..


----------



## 13point9

ive just been sold on this as I have foind out it splits effects when you do 4 cable and that clip =D now to save up hahaha


----------



## JamesM

Universe74 said:


> I'm digging the tone I'm getting with the 1101 now. Very rough riff I threw down last night over a beer.
> Click here..



Was that using a cab simulator? Which?


----------



## Universe74

Mark IV
Vintage 4x12


----------



## Sang-Drax

So ProGuitar Shop is offering free international shipping right now. I've just scored a new one for $425.00 plus Brazilian absurd custom rates. I can't wait!


----------



## Customisbetter

^Congrats mang!


----------



## teqnick

I got my GSP1101 used, and it didn't come with the cable that connects to my USB so i could actually update it..What cable to i need exactly?


----------



## Hammy

teqnick said:


> I got my GSP1101 used, and it didn't come with the cable that connects to my USB so i could actually update it..What cable to i need exactly?



Just a regular USB A to B, something like this:


----------



## Nick1

I had a 2120 and it was cool for a while. Then I turn it on one day and all my settings are gone.....So after some research the 2120 was gone. I moved to Engl.....Then to Peavey then to Marshall then to Blackstar then to Egnater..... Yes Im indeed an amp whore.


----------



## Sang-Drax

My amp's send output stopped working this week, so I returned to the old pod x3 -> poweramp in formula.

You know what, it sounded a lot better than I remembered. I had also forgotten how easier life can be without tapdancing my way through the pod, the amp's footswitch, and the TS-9. I'm trying not to hold high expactations on the gsp, but, since it seems so much better for rock than the pod, it's becoming harder and harder.


----------



## teqnick

I have the GSP hooked up to my computer via A-B USB, I have reaper opened. Now what? I'm absolutely clueless as to how to start this whole recording thing :\


----------



## asmegin_slayer

So I'm trying to figure out how to bypass the preamp of my roadster and just use the power amp for my GSP1101. 

I thought I had it right when connecting it like this pic below







However, I was still able to switch channels and it changed the sounds immediately. So I went to my Roadsters manual and read this. 






So which rectifier should I set it in then ?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Never mind I got it figured out lol.


----------



## Fantomas

Ssooooo, I just got in my brand new gsp1101, installed the drivers, tried x-edit which looked fine. Then decided to upgrade the firmware to the beta version, so firmware upgraded without any issues. 

Installed the Beta X-edit (put the files in the x edit directory) and it won't work, keeps hanging on identifying . So I found this thread: X-Edit hangs on splash screen... - Bug Reporting - General Discussion. And did that.

Downloaded new x edit, installed it , used the beta files , still nothing.
Any ideas what I can do now? I am using Windows 7 if that helps. The unit itself is working fine.


/edit, just read the release notes, which say you don't need to overwrite the original installation, so reinstalled the newest digitech version an tried to run the beta from a different directory, no luck

/edit2, tried to get back to the standard firmware and the installer from the digitech site cannot find the unit, the one from the mustbebeta site does recognize the unit, but does not update the firmware. In Windows the unit shows up, is configurable and usable as a sound card and seems to be fine. In fact, everything is fine besides the fact that the frigggin digitech software doesn't enable me to do anything with the thing from Windows.

/edit3, and after a day everything just works. 

Oh well


----------



## op1e

Anyone running an expression pedal off the xp input in back for a wah? Thinking of going this route and an FCB1010. I know there's not enough travel on the FCB's for the wah to work properly (so I've read). The only thing I've turned up in search so far around "the google" is people having problems configuring volume pedals into the back of it. I'd rather spend my next money on a wireless instead of that overpriced Control 2.


----------



## Sang-Drax

My gsp1101 has arrived! 

I haven't tried in a band situation yet, but it seems to provide exactly what I needed: much better low and medium gain models, when compared to the Pod. I haven't even tweaked much yet, but, so far, I'm really digging some of the Marshalls, the AC30 top boost, and the SLO models.

My only concern for the moment is that it sounds way too bassy when running through my 6L6 poweramp. I'll give it a shot through my co-guitarist's EL34-loaded Egnater and my friend's 20/20. I suppose it will sound a lot better.

Aside from that, I didn't really like the fact that the X-Edit doesn't provide a way to set the tempo according to bpm. I didn't really want to calculate the ms each time I set a delay... is there any way around that?

Plus, what exactly is this c48? What does it do?

Finally... I've heard some videos with MkIV and 5150 models, but they don't seem to be available. How so?


----------



## elbiatcho1

Sang-Drax said:


> Plus, what exactly is this c48? What does it do?
> 
> Finally... I've heard some videos with MkIV and 5150 models, but they don't seem to be available. How so?



Check out the Beta versions for DigiTech website and the release notes for the c48 firmware: http://www.mustbebeta.com/ReleaseNotesVersionC48.doc .


----------



## Zugster

Sang-Drax said:


> ... what exactly is this c48? What does it do?


 
You'll like the 1101 even better when you load this firmware.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Oh my god! All my problems are solved!


----------



## Fantomas

After a week of 2 of tinkering around I can actually say this baby rocks.
My rack case, tuner and control2 controller arrived today but I am a bit confused here.

What is the best way to hook up the tuner? I would like to have it in front of the GSP so I can mute the sound from the controller and tune it. 
However, where do I stick the cable? At the moment I just go out of the back of the tuner to the front of the GSP, but that just doesn't seem right. I can't imagine this cannot be done better.
I've played around with the various options but my only reward is frustration. Any help would be appreciated

and a picture ofc


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Neat rig! 


I gotta tell ya, I'm in love with my jcm800 patch. I feel like I could use it for pretty much any style I want to play  . That said, I never played a real jcm800. How close is the gsp model to the real thing? Granted, I'm running it through 6L6 tubes and thus getting more low end than the average jcm800, but I don't think I'd like any less if I'd ran it through more medium-focused tubes =)


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Fantomas said:


> After a week of 2 of tinkering around I can actually say this baby rocks.
> My rack case, tuner and control2 controller arrived today but I am a bit confused here.
> 
> What is the best way to hook up the tuner? I would like to have it in front of the GSP so I can mute the sound from the controller and tune it.
> However, where do I stick the cable? At the moment I just go out of the back of the tuner to the front of the GSP, but that just doesn't seem right. I can't imagine this cannot be done better.
> I've played around with the various options but my only reward is frustration. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> and a picture ofc



I plug my patch cord into my tuner, FWIW. then I route my signal from the tuner into the rest of my rig. For you, I'd suggest goin into the front of your tuner, then from the rear "out" of the tuner to the rear "in" of the GSP1101. 

Seems like it'd work. if the GSP doesn't have an input on the back panel, then the front works just as well as long as you've got that empty rack space just chillin' there.


----------



## op1e

Anybody possibly answer my question above? Volume pedal into expression jack for wah, does it work well?


----------



## djpharoah

Guys - been rocking on this for almost a year. So far I've been jamming on JCM800, and 5150 II patches. I've never had any luck with the Mesa Mark iv, Recto II or triples.

Anyone have a sick patch they've made for recto/mark tones?


----------



## metal_sam14

djpharoah said:


> Guys - been rocking on this for almost a year. So far I've been jamming on JCM800, and 5150 II patches. I've never had any luck with the Mesa Mark iv, Recto II or triples.
> 
> Anyone have a sick patch they've made for recto/mark tones?



I made a very raw sounding mark IV rhythm tone, ill shoot it through to you when I get home from work


----------



## Bevo

Are you guy still feeling the love of the GSP1101?
Would you buy it again if you lost it?

I have one coming in on Tuesday and have picked up a Yorkville CR5 amp to run it. This amp is an older super clean robust amp in the 20 pound range, no fans just heat sinks. I think 500 Watts to my cab will be just enough power LOL!!


----------



## Moro

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a GSP1101, and I wanted to drop by here first with a few questions.

1- Is DigiTech still providing support for it? It seems like a confusing situation, as it appears that everybody is using a beta firmware, no official updates have surfaced for a while and yet DigiTech has not discontinued, nor replaced the 1101. What's up with that? Does the product seem to be sort of "dying"? I don't want to purchase out-dated equipment. I understand it sounds great, but why would I purchase this if, with the same or a little more money, I could get something just as good that will get updates and support for the years to come? I'm fairly convinced by the unit's quality, but if the unit gets no further support down the road, that would be a major setback.

2- Has anybody had any problems with the unit? I'm asking because in Argentina customer service is a pain in the ass, just unheard of. For most places, you get 7 days to try the product, initially. If you get any troubles with it after that, that's it, you're fucked. Some places WILL get your unit repaired, but will charge you for it. So reliability is a big issue for me. I'll do what I can to cover my ass in case anything happens (purchase from the official dealer and what-not) but still, this is something that worries me a lot.

3- Everybody talks a lot about how great the amp modeling is. However, I've got a Soldano SLO. I really doubt I'll be needing the amp modelling, at least for my band gigs (session gigs on the other hand might be perfect for the GSP). I'd love to hear a little about the quality of the effects, particularly the compression and overdrive modules.

Thanks in advance for any input you guys can give me!


----------



## El Caco

1. I highly doubt Digitech will provide a update for it. A rep claimed one is coming, the date keeps falling back, currently it is expected right about now. That said with the beta firmware it is a very good unit except for an average harmonizer. To keep it in perspective when is the last time Soldano offered you a free upgrade for your SLO? If you are considering buying it be aware of it's pros and cons and decide if it is the right unit, buy it under the assumption that there will be no firmware update and if you do get one, bonus.

2. I have seen very few issues but like any piece of hardware sometimes one slips through, the GSP1101 has had a good track record so far.

3. Work out what effects you want because personally if I had a SLO I don't think I'd get a GSP1101 or any kind of digital modeler. Personally I'd have a very modest pedal board. The GSP1101 effects are good, the overdrives for example when used with a real life amp in the GSP1101's loop compare to their real life counterparts after a bit of adjustment to get the levels right (the same settings on both will not sound the same but they can be adjusted to sound the same with different settings). The other effects are good enough for me but I am not going to make any claims of brilliance since I don't have a lot of experience with other delays, chorus, reverb or compressors.


----------



## Moro

Thank you for your input. I see your point on the support thing. I really don't think I'll be needing a harmonizer, so that's fine, as long as the unit lives up to the hype I won't regret it. I understand it may take some time while I tweak the presets, that's not an issue.

Regarding the effects thing... Well, the problem's I actually need to cover as much ground as I can. You see, I have 2 gigs right now. 

One is my band, which I do for myself, it's our music, it's what we want. I'm very modest on my effects use on that one, so mainly the things I add to the signal chain go unnoticed. I may add some compression, some delay and reverb, and an OD in the front of the amp for leads, just the very basic and subtle stuff. Cleans may have some phaser, but as you can probably tell, I'm not The Edge, I just want the effects to add something to my playing, not define it. The unit would certainly be of help, just to add those finishing touches to my tone.

As for my other gig, here's where the GSP really sells it for me. I do session work, both studio and as a hired gun live. In here, the modelling would be awesome, since sometimes you get called in the 11th hour and you have to rush into the studio to save the day, and you just can't do that if you have to carry the amp head, the whole pedalboard, and the guitars, it takes a lot of time to get everything set up, while with the GSP, it sounds like you can record direct and still get great tone. I could do that work from home, recording everything here with the GSP, Pro Tools and some impulses! And live, the conveniences of programming the patches and avoiding the tap dancing stuff on songs you're sight reading on the go would immensely benefit the performance.

I just see GREAT advantages on this unit, but I'm holding back because I really need to know as much as possible about it before I drop the money, which maybe to you guys seems affordable, but in this country i'ts just not. I think for the US it's about $400 right? Well, here, you have to drop $3,6k pesos. That's just about my monthly income.


----------



## gunshow86de

I have a few questions about recording with the GSP1101;

1. Can you record by plugging the USB straight in to your computer and just running your DAW?

The manual is a little bit confusing; on the one hand it says, "The USB jack serves two purposes: Streaming audio to and from a computer recording software application..." But then it says, "Audio recorded via USB in the GSP1101 is always tapped off of the audio feeding the XLR outputs."

2. Does that mean that I need an interface?

3. Would it be better to run the line-outs (or XLR) into a firewire interface instead of direct USB? By "better" I mean that there is no latency when monitoring.

4. Are there latency issues going straight in with USB? (assuming the answer to #1 is yes )

Thanks guys


----------



## El Caco

Yes you can record direct by USB. I'm guessing where the manual refers to XLR it is talking about the routing of the audio and letting you know the audio that is sent by USB is routed from the XLR outputs, this is significant as in most cases the setup on the 1/4 outputs is slightly different to the XLR outputs so that it is possible to have cab modeling to FOH and no cab modeling and an optimised signal going to your rig.

You do not need an interface, the GSP1101 is a recording interface. 

For the purpose of recording guitar I see no benefit in using a separate interface.

I have not experienced latency issues, YMMV.


----------



## gunshow86de

s7eve said:


> Yes you can record direct by USB. I'm guessing where the manual refers to XLR it is talking about the routing of the audio and letting you know the audio that is sent by USB is routed from the XLR outputs, this is significant as in most cases the setup on the 1/4 outputs is slightly different to the XLR outputs so that it is possible to have cab modeling to FOH and no cab modeling and an optimised signal going to your rig.
> 
> You do not need an interface, the GSP1101 is a recording interface.
> 
> For the purpose of recording guitar I see no benefit in using a separate interface.
> 
> I have not experienced latency issues, YMMV.



Thanks Steve, that's what I was hoping. I think I may be sold on the GSP. 

I was about to get an Axe-FX Ultra, but I don't think I really need it to be honest. Now I can outfit my entire home-studio with the money I saved for the AxeFx.  Next week is going to be filled with new gear for me!


----------



## Bevo

Got my GSP1101 and played it for a while and it was great, love the marshall tones!

Just did the C48 update and it went well but now when I go to X edit it says a parameter with ID 3053 posistion 0 in not in the collection?
It then goes off, any ideas?


----------



## elbiatcho1

Bevo said:


> Just did the C48 update and it went well but now when I go to X edit it says a parameter with ID 3053 posistion 0 in not in the collection?
> It then goes off, any ideas?


Are you using the special xedit that goes with that firmware version?


----------



## Bevo

Thanks bud!!

I could not get my computer to shut down yesterday so i had to remove the program I installed which worked.
Went back and got the Beta x-edit and I am all good.

Will have to add a picture of my new rig later.


----------



## George Djentson

prospective buyer.....can it do djent or no?


----------



## LordOVchaoS

yes


----------



## Bevo

Make sure you do the upgrade, makes a good thing way better!


----------



## George Djentson

cool. is there a list of what the beta firmware actually updates and changes? I can't seem to find a good list. I see people talking about Orange and 5150 models and I'm assuming these are in the update? cause that would totally get me hot in the pants.


----------



## budule

Hi, here's my attempt to re-create Dime's tone with my gsp101 

zip file contains : 

- gsp preset 
- song with my current tuning in Eb 
- song with my guitars pitch down on reaper 


No fx, no post Eq. 

drag_waters.zip


----------



## elbiatcho1

George Djentson said:


> cool. is there a list of what the beta firmware actually updates and changes? I can't seem to find a good list. I see people talking about Orange and 5150 models and I'm assuming these are in the update? cause that would totally get me hot in the pants.



Pretty much everything you need to know is on the mustbebeta.com website.


----------



## djpharoah

Some ass vids of the GSP and some really rusty playing. I have a cut on my left index finger which is still healing.


----------



## Bevo

Guys, had to bump us back to the front page!

Looking for a Ampeg SS tone ala Dying Fetus, anyone find the right model to build it off?


----------



## MetalDaze

I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet......

According to the official "beta" site, there's another version of the firmware coming out soon.

Check the forum on www.mustbebeta.com


----------



## Zugster

New firmware has been coming out "soon" for quite some time. Until recently it seemed like a pipe dream. However, it does seem like there really is something happening for real now. But how soon? Impossible to say.


----------



## Ben.Last

Well, dude says that the harmonizer fix is actually done now so it should be soon. Sadly, I'd wager that the harmonizer fix is going to be the only thing different from c48


----------



## Zugster

I'm sure it won't be the ONLY thing. How much better C49 will be... we'll just have to wait and see. Even with C48 as it is today, the 1101 at $400/unit is about the best bang for the buck in modeling. I think I paid $640 with the Control2 included.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zugster said:


> I'm sure it won't be the ONLY thing. How much better C49 will be... we'll just have to wait and see. Even with C48 as it is today, the 1101 at $400/unit is about the best bang for the buck in modeling. I think I paid $640 with the Control2 included.



Yeah. Don't get me wrong, I'm still incredibly happy with the unit. 

Here's what he wrote, specifically:

"A DSP engineer is helping me with the harmonizer and hopefully soon I'll post another version.
I'll also try and get a few more bugs fixed and maybe even some small features."

If we actually end up getting this update, I'd be willing to bet the harmonizer is going to be the only noticeable change.


----------



## op1e

Man I wish they'd move the pre-eq to the compressor slot. I've messed around with the JCM800 and one other model, but still just cant dial in anything better than that Engl patch. Threw a BBE that was laying around in the rack and that made things pretty nice, too.


----------



## El Caco

Actually Stan said the biggest hold up for C49 is they don't have anyone to work on the Mac x-edit.


----------



## Zugster

Dang mac users, lol


----------



## Toshiro

If they fix the harmonizer they need to patch the RP1k also damn it!


----------



## Metalman X

Probably beating a dead horse, but I've had mine for a lil' over 6 months now. Love it....got the C48 Firmware and all.

But has ANYONE had any luck getting the thing to work with the expression pedals on the Behringer FCB1010 Midi board yet? And if so....how the hell did you do it?

I tried a tone of stuff the first few weeks of owning them together, and gave up after no luck. I'd just love to have access to Volume control for swells on some of 'synthier' patches, as well as the occasional wah and Whammy FX (I have a Digitech Expression Factory I could use for that, but I'd like to have all this in one set-up if I could just get it all to jive)


----------



## djpharoah

Metalman X said:


> Probably beating a dead horse, but I've had mine for a lil' over 6 months now. Love it....got the C48 Firmware and all.
> 
> But has ANYONE had any luck getting the thing to work with the expression pedals on the Behringer FCB1010 Midi board yet? And if so....how the hell did you do it?
> 
> I tried a tone of stuff the first few weeks of owning them together, and gave up after no luck. I'd just love to have access to Volume control for swells on some of 'synthier' patches, as well as the occasional wah and Whammy FX (I have a Digitech Expression Factory I could use for that, but I'd like to have all this in one set-up if I could just get it all to jive)


You have to mess around in X-edit with the settings for the expression pedals. Like certain C values in the list work with the pedals. I had spent like 30min configuring it for wah and volume. I don't have my pedal any more.


----------



## jaretthale78

is there a way to get x-edit without the cd? like downloading it or something?


----------



## djpharoah

jaretthale78 said:


> is there a way to get x-edit without the cd? like downloading it or something?



If you're running stock firmware go to DIgitech's site and download it. If you're running Beta firmware run to mustbebeta.com and download the patched X-Edit.


----------



## jaretthale78

djpharoah said:


> If you're running stock firmware go to DIgitech's site and download it. If you're running Beta firmware run to mustbebeta.com and download the patched X-Edit.


  thanks dude


----------



## op1e

djpharoah said:


> You have to mess around in X-edit with the settings for the expression pedals. Like certain C values in the list work with the pedals. I had spent like 30min configuring it for wah and volume. I don't have my pedal any more.



Does the FCB work as bad for wah as they say, or is it usable with good tweaking?


----------



## Demeyes

I'll be getting my FCB foot controller next week. I'm hoping I'll be able to get it up and running without much hassle. I've started using my GSP with my band as of last week for guitar. I'd been using an Engl e530 but I decided to try out the Digitech. It held up ok in practice, I could do with some more tweaking to get a little nicer tone to complement my other guitarist. Something seems to have happened the Engl pre when I took it out of the rack, next time I tried it I had no signal so I'll have to trouble shoot that and see what's broken, in the meantime I'll be using the Digitech.


----------



## djpharoah

op1e said:


> Does the FCB work as bad for wah as they say, or is it usable with good tweaking?



Yeah it works - just adjust it for how you want it. The only thing the FCB doesn't have is click to switch on for the expression pedals.


----------



## maxident213

Had mine for almost six months now, I love this thing. Great tones can be had on the cheap & quick. I do wish it had another chorus FX block though, I like to make horrible noise by chaining choruses/flangers/etc. There are a lot of FX in the Chorus block to have to choose just one.


----------



## op1e

djpharoah said:


> Yeah it works - just adjust it for how you want it. The only thing the FCB doesn't have is click to switch on for the expression pedals.



Ah, well if I get one I plan to Uno chip it, so NP.


----------



## jaretthale78

my gsp1101 gets hot on the bottom after about 20 mins of it being on, anyone elses do that? might sound stupid but im just wondering


----------



## Ben.Last

jaretthale78 said:


> my gsp1101 gets hot on the bottom after about 20 mins of it being on, anyone elses do that? might sound stupid but im just wondering



How hot is "hot"?


----------



## jaretthale78

Lern2swim said:


> How hot is "hot"?


 i got 44.5 degrees with my heat gun


----------



## MetalDaze

My wife just bought me a GSP1101 for my birthday....sweet!!!

I was running a stock MP-1 with a 31 band EQ in the loop into a VHT 2/90/2. Now, I plug straight into the GSP1101 with the MP-1 in the loop.

Here what I like about it:

1. The setup wizard. Running a separate preamp into a power amp? There's an option for that. Want to run it 4CM using the loop of your head? There's an option for that. There's actually 7 preconfigured scenarios you can choose from.

2. The internal/external preamp loop option. This is on per patch basis. I can have one patch using my MP-1 and then switch to another patch using the internal 5150 model. And there's nothing cludgey about it. It was designed to work this way.

For someone like me, it's the perfect balance of ease of use and tweakability. I was liking sounds from it within the first 5 minutes, so no early frustration there. Plus, there are enough virtual knobs to twiddle if I ever find the time to do it. No big learning curve, unless you want to go there.

No regrets on this one from me.


----------



## Bevo

Sweet, you have the perfect setup!


----------



## Demeyes

My FCB1010 came in the post today. I had a look through the manuals before hooking it up and was confused by some of what it was explaining (I'm guessing it will make more sense when I delve in as opposed to just reading) then I hooked it up and it seems to work ok for changing patches already. I'll just need to keep my patches grouped in banks for songs so I don't have to switch up or down mid song.
The B expression pedal seems to work but I'll need to adjust the values as it only seems to go from one extreme to another in the middle of the sweep. Anyone know what I should be looking at changing there? 
Also the other expression pedal isn't doing anything, can both work one the same patch? I don't want to go trying to get something to work if it won't work anyway!


----------



## flytogothenburg

Put a deposit on one of these today, so excited!


----------



## agitatedbells

I finally managed to test the gsp1101 in a band situation yesterday and it was brilliant. Cut through fantastic (other guitarist uses a mesa boogie something or another...). My lead and dirty sounds are pretty much exclusively the Mark iv preset, I also use the legacy for a couple bits. I havent settled on a clean tone yet, the Blackface seems nice. My setup is the gsp with a dunlop rackmount wah, a couple of select pedals which i havent fully decided on (probably and mxr phase 90, carbon copy delay and an electro harmonix small clone). This is all controlled by a Voodoo Lab GCX setup with the matching Ground controller, and running through a marshall 9100 into a 1936 cab.

Like I said, great piece of gear, I cant believe Digitech are dropping support for it. my ONLY gripe with it is that you cant run more than 1 mod effect at a time, For instance when I used to use a digitech whammy, for cleans i liked the mix of the original tone with the plus 1 octave setting, and a nice bit of chorus, but you can only do whammy, or chorus (hence why ill include the seperate chorus).​


----------



## maxident213

agitatedbells said:


> my ONLY gripe with it is that you cant run more than 1 mod effect at a time, For instance when I used to use a digitech whammy, for cleans i liked the mix of the original tone with the plus 1 octave setting, and a nice bit of chorus, but you can only do whammy, or chorus (hence why ill include the seperate chorus).​



Agreed 100% - it's hard to dial in those Buckethead clean tones perfectly with only 1 mod effect. 

That's my only gripe with it too though.


----------



## Zugster

maxident213 said:


> Agreed 100% - it's hard to dial in those Buckethead clean tones perfectly with only 1 mod effect.
> 
> That's my only gripe with it too though.


 
Yup. However I have a full pedal board from my tube amp rig. I put that out in front and I can add what I want.

The Blackface cleans are very nice, but I am also really liking the Twin Reverb model A LOT.


----------



## agitatedbells

Zugster said:


> Yup. However I have a full pedal board from my tube amp rig. I put that out in front and I can add what I want.
> 
> The Blackface cleans are very nice, but I am also really liking the Twin Reverb model A LOT.


 

yeah I had pretty much settled on my clean tones until we played together and it just didnt quite gel as well as the rythms, so a bit of tweaking and experimenting is in order. Pedal board wise Im wanting to keep a minimum of about 3 pedals running all in the rack and all in the GCX loops. The one effect I was dead set on keeping as a pedal was my mxr phase 90, i love that pedal and the digitech phasers just arent quite as cool!! the delays are great in the gsp but my mxr carbon copy is absolutely gorgeous sounding, especially on cleans. What ill probably end up doing is using the CC on my cleans and the digitechs on leads so i get teh tailing off thing.

Ive got as close to a pedal board as possible with the ground control, as ive got it set up in the 4 presets / 8 instant access method. The top 4 buttons bring the pedals in or out stomp box style and the bottom 4 control CC changes so i can control the drive, delay and mods of the digitech in a similar stomp form.

complete ballache working it all out but its been worth it!


----------



## rectifryer

What makes this better than an RP1000?


----------



## op1e

Dual processors for effect trail off on patch change, a better feature or 2 on the firmware.
Not having to run 4 30ft cables from the front of the stage to your head/power amp + stereo outs.


----------



## jaretthale78

does anyone got any good pacthes you can share with me?
i tried gettin singtall's patches but its not working for me 
and i suck a tweaking stuff, help a brotha out...


----------



## rectifryer

Would it be wise to buy this simply for the distortion? I dont need any of the effects or an interface. I was looking at engl e 530s when I noticed this.


----------



## Zugster

If you want distortion from whole amp models, yes. Just for the distortion effects? ...maybe not.


----------



## rectifryer

Yeah well I bought a dual rec so I am spent!


----------



## Demeyes

rectifryer said:


> Would it be wise to buy this simply for the distortion? I dont need any of the effects or an interface. I was looking at engl e 530s when I noticed this.


I wouldn't get it as a boost or OD going to a clean channel but if you want it for full metal amp tones minus effects than yes, it's probably worth it. I've started using mine as a preamp playing with my band and my main distortion tones are just amp models from the GSP into a poweramp.


----------



## Bevo

rectifryer said:


> Yeah well I bought a dual rec so I am spent!


 

When I got my GSP and had my Dual Rec I made a patch that was pretty damn close to the Rec. If you played them on its own you would hear a small difference but in the band there was no way you could tell.

That was also the reason I sold it.


----------



## op1e

What is everyone's favorite boost in the Dist. block? I mostly use the Pre EQ but seems to me the DoD 250 is easiest to dial in, and the regular screamer is my go to so far as well. Anybody try running one of the pedals into a lower gain amp for something really unique?


----------



## jaretthale78

Bevo said:


> When I got my GSP and had my Dual Rec I made a patch that was pretty damn close to the Rec. If you played them on its own you would hear a small difference but in the band there was no way you could tell.
> 
> That was also the reason I sold it.


u should share


----------



## Moro

op1e said:


> What is everyone's favorite boost in the Dist. block? I mostly use the Pre EQ but seems to me the DoD 250 is easiest to dial in, and the regular screamer is my go to so far as well. Anybody try running one of the pedals into a lower gain amp for something really unique?



I'm really digging the MX distortion (MXR that would be) with a Mark IV and cutting down some of the High End with the EQ. Sounds AWESOME to me. I have no idea what it could be comparable to, but I find it quite pleasant. It's crunchy, but high grain, and that's where I'm headed. I'm trying to nail that "Rite of Passage" Petrucci tone, you know, when you hear the guitar coming in in the intro, it's just MASSIVE crunch. I'll report the settings as soon as I nail that.


----------



## djpharoah

All this talk about awesome patches with no downloadable links is useless 

I need a good Mark iV patch but everything I've done makes it sounds weak, thin and crappy. My high gain patch is based off the 5150.


----------



## Ben.Last

op1e said:


> What is everyone's favorite boost in the Dist. block? I mostly use the Pre EQ but seems to me the DoD 250 is easiest to dial in, and the regular screamer is my go to so far as well. Anybody try running one of the pedals into a lower gain amp for something really unique?



I come back time and time again to the Sparkledrive for some reason


----------



## Toshiro

djpharoah said:


> All this talk about awesome patches with no downloadable links is useless
> 
> I need a good Mark iV patch but everything I've done makes it sounds weak, thin and crappy. My high gain patch is based off the 5150.



Have you tried using the para-EQ to simulate the graphic EQ on the real amp? Boost a little @ 80hz, cut a little @ 750, play around with the highs.

Set the amp EQ with very little bass, and a good amount of mids and highs.


----------



## Ben.Last

New firmware is live. I'm updating now so I obviously haven't tried it out yet. 10 user spots for impulses as cab sims


----------



## Bevo

Cool, I take it this is from the Beta site?
What is new about this update?


----------



## Toshiro

Nice. Hope this filters down to the RP1K/500.


----------



## Ben.Last

Bevo said:


> Cool, I take it this is from the Beta site?
> What is new about this update?



There's something wrong with the link to the release notes so I'm not sure exactly what's in there but, from the looks of things:

Impulses
Tuner fix
Harmonizer fix (to some degree. There's been a change to the panning functions to accommodate this)

Not sure what else is in there yet.



Toshiro said:


> Nice. Hope this filters down to the RP1K/500.



I'd doubt it, considering this barely got done for the GSP


----------



## Toshiro

Lern2swim said:


> I'd doubt it, considering this barely got done for the GSP



Yeah, I do too, but it would be nice. Maybe the next version of the RP1K will have some improvements like these.


----------



## Dehumanize

Does anybody got some good clips of the GSP1101 doing the kind of thick, high-gain distortion you would find in death metal? I'm looking for something to use in my campus apartment and record direct, and the POD X3 and GSP1101 look like the cheapest routes. It would be great to be able to leave my heavy rig at the band practice space and come home to a small computer setup.


----------



## Moro

I'll wait a little bit for the next version, since I'm still learning to use the unit.

But for the looks of things, it seems we can now upload our own impulses to the GSP. Epic stuff... This is about to get so awesome!


----------



## djpharoah

W00t - user impulses FTW . This thing has become insane now - downloading beta as I type.


----------



## djpharoah

Anyone else have the impulse loader abort? I've tried like 5 different impulses to have the software always abort.


----------



## Universe74

I heard its only mono impulses.


----------



## Mordacain

AMS has the B-Stock units on sale for $349 for the weekend:

DigiTech GSP1101 Rackmount Guitar Preamp/Effects Processor at AmericanMusical.com

Just ordered mine. The ability to add user impulses was the last thing I needed to pull the trigger on this. I'm pretty psyched. Hopefully this is good enough to warrant getting rid of some of my excess gear. Would love to have a stripped-down, simple setup.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Yesterday I recorded with the unit. Sounds sick, even with stock cab models. How better does it sound with impulses anyway?


----------



## tatkovladko

Hey, anyone care to plop a recording with the new impulses?

BTW, I'd think that if someone wants to run the stretch, he could record one track with the IR loaded on the GSP and another track with the same IR loaded at DAW level. This way we'll know if the 128-tap limit degrades the sound quality significantly.
I'd do that myself, but I only got an RP1000...

Did you notice this on mustbebeta.com:



> ...
> This was needed to be able *to create two completely separate signal paths (left and right)*.



Sooo, dual paths, custom IR loading...

Anyone care to report, pretty please?


----------



## Zugster

OK I feel really stupid asking... What the heck are impulses?


----------



## Demeyes

Zugster said:


> OK I feel really stupid asking... What the heck are impulses?



Basically they are cab models. People use them a lot when recording preamps and amps without using a mic and the results are really good. They model the entire chain after the preamp, so you can get poweramp, cab and mic position loaded into the file. The net has loads of them for free so you can have all sorts of options if you can load your own.


----------



## TimTomTum

Okay,.... impulses... i want this unit!!!!! Im searching for a decent used deal here in germany now for months.

In fact that would mean, that u can get great tones using the unit live direct into the pa, right? Would be very AxeFx´ish. 
GAS!!

Anyoneever used the 1101 live directly into the pa?

greetings
tim


----------



## tatkovladko

I think you are overestimating the addition of custom loaded impulse responses. The unit was already using impulse responses to simulate cabinets. The new thing is that users can load their own. Keep in mind those will be limited to 128 taps. Compared to the AxeFx's 1024 taps, this may or may not significantly degrade their quality. Just food for thought. That's why I was requesting a comparison between recordings made using impulses loaded in the GSP and impulses applied using a DAW plugin.

I have seen a good number of guitarists vouching that they are already using GSP1101 directly plugged into PA with good to great results. Then, there are those who are not so happy with that. Don't expect of the GSP1101 to blast you to the moon the way an AxeFx probably would, but comparing the cost, the Digitechs are great value undoubtedly.

On a sidenote, having both an RP250 and an RP1000 and having listened to hundreds of recordings of Digitech units on the internet, I can tell you that you can get a very good impression of what to expect of Digitech by hearing ANY unit that has the DNA2 chip. If you like what you heard, you're probably gonna like any of those units. Try testing any of those (RP25x, RP35x, RP500, RP1000, GSP1101).

Of course the longer you can test - the better. When I got my Digitechs, I was initially blown away by the RP250 and consequently bought the RP1000 and when I got it I was not blown away. And the more I live with them, the more I'm struggling with the tonal character, specifically the general buzziness of the distortion/OD/amp gain sound. But that's another very long thread I guess. On a sidenote, from my admittedly inextensive use of the other effects (comps, mods, delays, reverbs) the RP1000 is great value even only for its stompbox and pedalboard capabilities.

Greets from Bulgaria
Rock on!

PS. Gotta love booklet-sized posts, eh?


----------



## jaretthale78

can somone tell me how to use the impulse uploader? its just saying : 
gain in db (-6==1/2) cabinet position (1 to 10)
(options / changing numbers and shit)

(little check mark thingy) make permanent cabinet 


wtf does this shit mean? i dont even know what im doin...


----------



## tatkovladko

Release notes (hopefully with instructions) will be available shortly it seems.


----------



## Metalman X

Dehumanize said:


> Does anybody got some good clips of the GSP1101 doing the kind of thick, high-gain distortion you would find in death metal? I'm looking for something to use in my campus apartment and record direct, and the POD X3 and GSP1101 look like the cheapest routes. It would be great to be able to leave my heavy rig at the band practice space and come home to a small computer setup.




This track has the 1101 allover it....more doom metal, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## jaretthale78

not really gsp realated but since theres impulses involved...
does anyone know where i can download guitarhack impulses? ive been looking and trying but nothings working.


----------



## Ben.Last

jaretthale78 said:


> can somone tell me how to use the impulse uploader? its just saying :
> gain in db (-6==1/2) cabinet position (1 to 10)
> (options / changing numbers and shit)
> 
> (little check mark thingy) make permanent cabinet
> 
> 
> wtf does this shit mean? i dont even know what im doin...



The "cabinet position" I assume, is which slot on the unit that you'd like that particular impulse to be stored in. The gain option I'm really not sure about; although, it's likely to have something to do with the volume level added by the impulse. The permanent cab option, I'd assume, assigns that impulse as a global cab on the unit.


----------



## rimisrandma

I have a Fractal Ultra and was thinking of selling it and buying one of these. I find it isn't really the thing to get a Pantera tone out of which is somewhat similar to what I use for a rhythm tone most of the time. I think metal bands make the best of using shitty equip and having good luck getting good sounds and a 2000 dollar processor is just an overkill. I think it would be great for someone in a cover band that is trying to get the tones of yesterday.


----------



## Moro

How's C49 treating all of you?

I've heard there's been some changes to the Mark IV setting, which really bums me a little 'cuz most of my patches were based around that model and some heavy EQ. I guess I'll have to get them fine-tuned again.

Also, anyone know why is there no documentation for this version?


----------



## Ben.Last

The assumption at this point seems to be that there's no documentation YET. So, hopefully it'll have some soon.

As for changes to the models, apparently they have been altered a bit but so far that's only according to a couple guys, so it could be placebo effect. Personally, I am not even going to bother bringing over any old patches. I'm probably not even going to re-download Singtall's stuff. I think I'm just going to use this as an opportunity to start fresh.


----------



## MetalDaze

They pulled down C49 due to a bug in the pitch effects....


----------



## Mordacain

dmccarthy said:


> They pulled down C49 due to a bug in the pitch effects....



damn...was looking forward to applying this when mine arrives in a few days. What's their turn-around been like for things like bug-fixes? It seems they've taken their sweet time in-between beta releases...


----------



## MetalDaze

My gut tells me there will be a fixed build up there soon. The Digitech guys went dormant for a long time, but now that they are actually trying to release a new build, I think it will get some attention.


----------



## djpharoah

Most def a lot of my patches sound different dare I say more organic and realistic?


----------



## Mordacain

djpharoah said:


> Most def a lot of my patches sound different dare I say more organic and realistic?



I sincerely hope this is the case. I very excited to play with it; this will essentially be replacing all of my current gear.

BTW, was anyone on this forum successful in getting the Behringer FCB1010 fully compatible with this? I found a few threads from other forums and there appeared to be mixed results. Unfortunately, the threads seemed to run dry before working solutions were posted.


----------



## Metalman X

Mordacain said:


> BTW, was anyone on this forum successful in getting the Behringer FCB1010 fully compatible with this? I found a few threads from other forums and there appeared to be mixed results. Unfortunately, the threads seemed to run dry before working solutions were posted.



Ditto this.

I still can't get the bloody expression pedals to anything 

Other than that, it works great. Didnt even have to tweak anything. Just plugged it in and was switching patches and banks in an instant.

Still, one of the reasons I got the FCB1010 is I wanted dual expression pedals, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Honestly, I cannot afford to spend as much on a MIDI board as I did on the unit.


Other than that, I"m hoping they fix the C49 bugs soon. I DLed it this weekend, but never got around to installing it yet. Guess it's good I held off.

So...guys who DID install C49....a few questions, if you don't mind:
-Does it still have all the same models as the C48? Cuz there was some good stuff in that one, and I use it. So I'm hoping they didn't eliminate any to fit other stuff in. 

-Have they _added_ any new models? If so...what?

-Do the existing models really sound different, and/or better?

-And finally....am I reading this correctly, in that you can now run stereo with a different model on each path? Cuz when I had my old Digitech 2120 I used to love creating big, thick rhythm patches layering the tube and SS preamp sections in stereo. I'd LOVE to have that capability with the GSP1101!


----------



## Metalman X

Oh...one more question....saving your patches to your computer, than loading them into it after updating....how smooth did that go?

I ask because when first I got mine earlier this year, I had issues loading saved patches back into it after installing the C48 firmware. Kept freezing up on me, and at one point, for whatever reason, sound stopped being prodcued in some of the patch slots. Like, all levels we're fine but still no sound, and rebuilding, or copying a working patch into the same location yielded the same result. very odd. I actually had to reinstall C48 to fix that issue, and from then on out, I manually reprogrammed my patches using screen caps of my patches from the X-Edit window


----------



## djpharoah

Metalman X said:


> So...guys who DID install C49....a few questions, if you don't mind:
> -Does it still have all the same models as the C48? Cuz there was some good stuff in that one, and I use it. So I'm hoping they didn't eliminate any to fit other stuff in.
> 
> -Have they _added_ any new models? If so...what?
> 
> -Do the existing models really sound different, and/or better?
> 
> -And finally....am I reading this correctly, in that you can now run stereo with a different model on each path? Cuz when I had my old Digitech 2120 I used to love creating big, thick rhythm patches layering the tube and SS preamp sections in stereo. I'd LOVE to have that capability with the GSP1101!


I believe same models. The few models I use sound better and more organic. I don't think you can run two models at once. I think the stereo path is for fx and routing to outputs but could be wrong.



Metalman X said:


> Oh...one more question....saving your patches to your computer, than loading them into it after updating....how smooth did that go?
> 
> I ask because when first I got mine earlier this year, I had issues loading saved patches back into it after installing the C48 firmware. Kept freezing up on me, and at one point, for whatever reason, sound stopped being prodcued in some of the patch slots. Like, all levels we're fine but still no sound, and rebuilding, or copying a working patch into the same location yielded the same result. very odd. I actually had to reinstall C48 to fix that issue, and from then on out, I manually reprogrammed my patches using screen caps of my patches from the X-Edit window



I backed up all my stuff into an archive, uploaded C49 firmware, restored my archive. Nothing happened out of the ordinary. Everything was the same but a few patches I tweaked as now the amp models sounded bit different but for the better.


----------



## Metalman X

djpharoah said:


> I believe same models. The few models I use sound better and more organic. I don't think you can run two models at once. I think the stereo path is for fx and routing to outputs but could be wrong.



Ah....well...thats still cool, even if I can't layer models. Thing sounds great as is....improved could potentially make it beastly. 



I backed up all my stuff into an archive, uploaded C49 firmware, restored my archive. Nothing happened out of the ordinary. Everything was the same but a few patches I tweaked as now the amp models sounded bit different but for the better.[/QUOTE]

Also good to know. Hopefully, when C49 is tweaked and back up, my transition will be just as smooth.



Thanx for the input!


----------



## Centrix

Hello to all GSP1101 users! 

I've been following this thread right since the start, and the general opinion is that this unit has very good quality for the price, and from all of the videos and reviews I've seen/read, I conclude this unit has awesome tone. I could use your wisdom to help me in my choice though.

The thing is... I've only been playing guitar for two years, yet I was forced to stop during the last school year due to lack of time and permission to play (the only time I could was at night). In order to avoid that, I have been thinking, for a couple of months now, of buying a digital modeler with a phones output, which would seriously allow me to kick a lot more hours of playing each week. Do you guys think it's a bit overkill to buy a unit like this considering how long I've been playing? Would it be better to look into a Pod x3/x3 live (not planning on gigging anytime soon, anyways, so I guess I don't really need to be able to control the modeler with my feet, so no Control 2 for me)? Afterall, 500 euros is a lot nowadays. 

Another question is related to the whole Power Amp thing. Do I only need to buy that if I intend to plug these units into a cabinet? That's really not my goal. At the moment my rig is a 30w tube amp combo, would I be able to connect it to the GSP1101, for those occasions where I feel like hearing it from a real speaker?

So essentiatly... can I plug it into my current tube combo?
... do I need to buy anything else to use the GSP1101 with phones (like some of the racks I've seen around here)?

Sorry if I'm mixing things up... 99% of the information on rack units I possess in my brain comes from this forum, since I can't really try this kind of stuff where I live.

Cheers and thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## elbiatcho1

Mordacain said:


> BTW, was anyone on this forum successful in getting the Behringer FCB1010 fully compatible with this?


A friend has his going seemingly pretty well and is happy with it so far. He normally uses one pedal for volume and the other for a wah. On some patches he switches the one he normally uses for volume and uses it as a pitch shifter.

In the GSP's settings you just have to make sure to use Expression Links and assign the pedals through that (p40-41 in the manual).
You may also have to check the CC Controller/Global mapping (p.49).


----------



## Mordacain

elbiatcho1 said:


> A friend has his going seemingly pretty well and is happy with it so far. He normally uses one pedal for volume and the other for a wah. On some patches he switches the one he normally uses for volume and uses it as a pitch shifter.
> 
> In the GSP's settings you just have to make sure to use Expression Links and assign the pedals through that (p40-41 in the manual).
> You may also have to check the CC Controller/Global mapping (p.49).



Thank you sir! That seals the deal then. I also wanted to get the two expression pedals for that purpose. Very good news indeed!


----------



## Moro

Centrix said:


> Hello to all GSP1101 users!
> 
> I've been following this thread right since the start, and the general opinion is that this unit has very good quality for the price, and from all of the videos and reviews I've seen/read, I conclude this unit has awesome tone. I could use your wisdom to help me in my choice though.
> 
> The thing is... I've only been playing guitar for two years, yet I was forced to stop during the last school year due to lack of time and permission to play (the only time I could was at night). In order to avoid that, I have been thinking, for a couple of months now, of buying a digital modeler with a phones output, which would seriously allow me to kick a lot more hours of playing each week. Do you guys think it's a bit overkill to buy a unit like this considering how long I've been playing? Would it be better to look into a Pod x3/x3 live (not planning on gigging anytime soon, anyways, so I guess I don't really need to be able to control the modeler with my feet, so no Control 2 for me)? Afterall, 500 euros is a lot nowadays.
> 
> Another question is related to the whole Power Amp thing. Do I only need to buy that if I intend to plug these units into a cabinet? That's really not my goal. At the moment my rig is a 30w tube amp combo, would I be able to connect it to the GSP1101, for those occasions where I feel like hearing it from a real speaker?
> 
> So essentiatly... can I plug it into my current tube combo?
> ... do I need to buy anything else to use the GSP1101 with phones (like some of the racks I've seen around here)?
> 
> Sorry if I'm mixing things up... 99% of the information on rack units I possess in my brain comes from this forum, since I can't really try this kind of stuff where I live.
> 
> Cheers and thanks in advance for your answers.



Chances are you can play through your combo. Does it have an effects loop? If it does, you just plug the line-out of the GSP into the effects return, you set the lineout option as "power amp" and you're set. If it doesn't have an FX loop, you COULD plug into the input of the thing and keep the gain of the combo preamp close to 0. That would not be ideal though. What combo are we talking about BTW?

You don't need anything else other than a guitar, a cable and a pair of headphones to jam with it late at night. You wont be able to control it without some MIDI switching device, but that's all.


----------



## Centrix

Thank you for answering. Unfortunately, my combo does not have an effects loop. It's a ProDrive Tube 30 (DSC03885.jpg picture by Centrix_2 - Photobucket), even though it's not made by any "big" brand, it has good sound for the 150 euros I paid for it. It's way too loud for an apartment though, hence why I'm thinking of buying the GSP1101.

As for the solution you talked about, the gain close to 0, that's what I'm doing right now, all of my gain comes from my uber metal pedal.

Cheers.


----------



## Ben.Last

Can we take alternate language conversations to pm's maybe?


Anyway, according to Stan Ripley there's going to be a C50 shortly to work out the bugs in C49. It sounds like the main issue with 49 involved bringing over settings from C48 though so not a big deal for me considering I was going to start completely fresh anyway.


----------



## djpharoah

Not to sound like a dick but this is a US based forum so can we please stick to English only in threads? You're welcome to speak any language in Private Messages - I promise.


----------



## rimisrandma

I have a Fractal Ultra and was thinking of selling it and buying one of these. I find it isn't really the thing to get a Pantera tone out of which is somewhat similar to what I use for a rhythm tone most of the time. I think metal bands make the best of using shitty equip and having good luck getting good sounds and a 2000 dollar processor is just an overkill. I think it would be great for someone in a cover band that is trying to get the tones of yesterday.


----------



## Sang-Drax

djpharoah said:


> Not to sound like a dick but this is a US based forum so can we please stick to English only in threads? You're welcome to speak any language in Private Messages - I promise.



I've seen so many times people writing a paragraph or two in other languages in threads - and even with mods approval, as long as it doesn't completely derail a thread into something different from English - that I didn't think one comment would be a big deal.


----------



## jaretthale78

rimisrandma said:


> I have a Fractal Ultra and was thinking of selling it and buying one of these. I find it isn't really the thing to get a Pantera tone out of which is somewhat similar to what I use for a rhythm tone most of the time. I think metal bands make the best of using shitty equip and having good luck getting good sounds and a 2000 dollar processor is just an overkill. I think it would be great for someone in a cover band that is trying to get the tones of yesterday.


 i dont really see the point but i would deffinately do a trade with yea


----------



## djpharoah

Sang-Drax said:


> I've seen so many times people writing a paragraph or two in other languages in threads - and even with mods approval, as long as it doesn't completely derail a thread into something different from English - that I didn't think one comment would be a big deal.



It's kinda rude to talk in a different language when others don't speak it. If that has occurred it's probably because no one has spotted it.


----------



## Centrix

I'm sorry, I didn't know that was on the rules.


----------



## djpharoah

Centrix said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know that was on the rules.



It's probably not - it's just common courtesy.


----------



## Centrix

Ah I see. Well, learning as I go along 

I do have another question for all GSP users though. Does it handle well active pickups? I don't recall reading about this.


----------



## Mordacain

Well, mine just arrived. Looks like I know what I'll be doing for the next few days... downloading C48 now.

Unless someone could email me C49


----------



## Centrix

Mordacain said:


> Well, mine just arrived. Looks like I know what I'll be doing for the next few days... downloading C48 now.
> 
> Unless someone could email me C49



Congratulations! Looking forward to hearing some riffs. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## riffist

Just got one of these a couple of days ago, but I've been sick and not able to use it too much. I did download some of Singtall's patches and tried to load them. Funny thing, I ended up with a bunch of duplicates of the last patch I made before trying to load the Singtall stuff. 

"Hmm, this one's good. Sounds a lot like my 5150 patch though. *Stomps on Control 2* Wow this Singtall guy sure knows what 'his sound' is. *Stomp* Hey, wait a minute..."


----------



## TimTomTum

What would a used 1101 be worth?

thanks
tim


----------



## Zugster

TimTomTum said:


> What would a used 1101 be worth?
> 
> thanks
> tim


 
By itself probably about $350 plus or minus.


----------



## Cyntex

Mine just arrived, just checking out some of the preset tones. Ran the gsp straight into my macbook with the usb function, started up garageband to check out how that works. Well, it does not get much easier then this, the UI is very user friendly and I didnt even have to open the manual. Made a soundclip, for those interested: 

SoundClick artist: Dann'y (NL) - Instrumental metal/rock 

LTD SC608B, stock bridge pickup, apple garageband, some random presets (note mp3 is 128 kbs)


----------



## victim5150

Played one for the first time last night on a friends rig. He doesn't quite have the hang of it yet but it sounded pretty good. He's using the foot controller with it as well. He just spent $2500 on a EVH 5150 III halfstack so I figured he'd use the preamp of the 5150 III for his gain and use the 1101 for effects but he's using the preamps from the 1101. Seems kind of a waste of a good high gain tube amp to me. He basically spent $2500 on a poweramp if he uses the 5150 III this way. And it seems it would be better to just plug the guitar into the 1101 and then just plug into the amps FX return.


----------



## Cyntex

Am I stupid or are the beta versions (c48) only for windows, since they don't list an apple version on the mustbebeta page. Oh I just notice there's a C50 version online. 

On a other note, I am so happy right now, I used to use a pod 2.0 which I bought from a friend, but somehow I couldnt install the software, the cables were bitten to pieces, by my friends pet rats and it was a nightmare using the pod manually :yikes: Now I finaly can record on the fly, I am much more inspired , even came up with a new riff:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9607215 I used the first preset Plexiglass something. Looking forward to explore this piece of hardware


----------



## maxident213

Cyntex said:


> the cables were bitten to pieces, by my friends pet rats



I could see Devries selling cables that had been chewed on by rats. Adds to the vampirism. 

Glad you're rocking a better rig now though.


----------



## Mordacain

So far I've hooked up the GSP1101 into my Blackstar HT5 hooked up so I'm using the Blackstar preamp and the GSP in the loop as well as effects before the preamp.

The factory presets were kinda fun to play through this way, though it made about 80% of them more or less useless. 

I've so far only had a couple of hours to play with it. Thanks to dmccarthy, I've got C49 loaded and got to play with making a few direct in to computer user presets. So far I'm digging the Mark IV model alot. I found it seems fairly realistic as I had to use the parametric EQ to get nice crunch tones...granted I only had about 20 mins to mess with it before coming in to work.

I'm really pleased with the effects quality. The factory presets are pretty bleh, but a couple of them sounded really cool (just the really crazy effects I thought). 

I need about 10 hours to play through once I get a FCB1010 to get some presets that use the Blackstar preamp and others that use the modeled preamps. Anyone else used it in this capacity and did you find you need to keep the amp EQ pretty flat or could you EQ the models so you could keep your killer AMP EQ set the way you like it and work around the models EQ to compensate?


----------



## Cyntex

maxident213 said:


> I could see Devries selling cables that had been chewed on by rats. Adds to the vampirism.
> 
> Glad you're rocking a better rig now though.



It did gave an edge, knowing you could be electrocuted anytime if you touched the cable on the wrong spot , had to wrap it up in tape lol.


----------



## djpharoah

Nice C50 allows stereo 44.1Khz Impulses to load up!


----------



## Ben.Last

djpharoah said:


> Nice C50 allows stereo 44.1Khz Impulses to load up!



I downloaded some, including the Redwire Mesa impulses. I'm trying to figure out which one I should use though. Something that would probably be a lot simpler had I ever miced a cab before.

Anyone have any suggestions for which mic locations I should try out?


----------



## Mordacain

djpharoah said:


> Nice C50 allows stereo 44.1Khz Impulses to load up!



Thats' sweet, so happy I picked this up when it was on sale.



Lern2swim said:


> I downloaded some, including the Redwire Mesa impulses. I'm trying to figure out which one I should use though. Something that would probably be a lot simpler had I ever miced a cab before.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for which mic locations I should try out?



I'm an impulse n00b. I assume "Redwire Mesa" would be impulses created by a particular user or using a particular program? I read through the impulse FAQ post a few days back but still confused a bit on this process...


----------



## Ben.Last

Redwire is a company that has released a huuuuge amount of impulses. I downloaded the Mesa Recto cab impulses. There's a bunch of different mics, each with a bunch of different locations/orientations. It doesn't seem that the GSP is set up to make sampling them, one after the other, easy. I know that I've seen a specific mic location given as a "best bet" with this stuff before (not in relation to the GSP, just in general) but I can't remember what it was or where I saw it.


----------



## Metalman X

djpharoah said:


> Nice C50 allows stereo 44.1Khz Impulses to load up!




Ohhh...it's up already! Grabbing it NOW!!!!!


Now I just need to go through my impulse collection and choose 10....but which 10? 


So many choices.......


----------



## Ben.Last

Metalman X said:


> Ohhh...it's up already! Grabbing it NOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now I just need to go through my impulse collection and choose 10....but which 10?
> 
> 
> So many choices.......



Let us know what you pick and how they work out.


----------



## Mordacain

Lern2swim said:


> Redwire is a company that has released a huuuuge amount of impulses. I downloaded the Mesa Recto cab impulses. There's a bunch of different mics, each with a bunch of different locations/orientations. It doesn't seem that the GSP is set up to make sampling them, one after the other, easy. I know that I've seen a specific mic location given as a "best bet" with this stuff before (not in relation to the GSP, just in general) but I can't remember what it was or where I saw it.



Where/how would you specify the mic placement?


----------



## Metalman X

Lern2swim said:


> Let us know what you pick and how they work out.


Will do...but this may take a few days


----------



## Ben.Last

Mordacain said:


> Where/how would you specify the mic placement?



There's individual files for each placement. You pick a file depending on where you want the virtual mic to be. If you're using impulses in your daw where you can use more than one at a time, you can obviously use this to create a dynamic mix of multiple mic placements. With something like the GSP where it's one at a time, you obviously pick where you want that one virtual mic to be.


----------



## Mordacain

Lern2swim said:


> There's individual files for each placement. You pick a file depending on where you want the virtual mic to be. If you're using impulses in your daw where you can use more than one at a time, you can obviously use this to create a dynamic mix of multiple mic placements. With something like the GSP where it's one at a time, you obviously pick where you want that one virtual mic to be.



Thanks, that makes things a good bit clearer. So anyone have any favorite impulses they like best for GSP1101 use so far?


----------



## Ben.Last

Hmmm... I tried uploading a couple impulses before heading to work today. Don't think they're working. The tone sounds like it's just going direct. I tried one of thecatharsis impulses and a couple of the redwire ones. I think I used 24-bit ones for the redwires maybe it needs to be 16. Or I could just be missing some setting on the GSP itself (the routing is a bit more complicated with the beta installed). I'll have to try again when I get home.


----------



## djpharoah

You can only upload 16 or 24bit 44.1Khz impulses. If they aren't at those specs it won't take.


----------



## Metalman X

djpharoah said:


> You can only upload 16 or 24bit 44.1Khz impulses. If they aren't at those specs it won't take.



How does one know what specs the impulses are at? I don't think all mine have text files with them giving that info.

Also, how do these load in? Drag and drop into one of the slots in X-Edit?

(stupid questions, perhaps, but I JUST loaded C50 in, and loaded up my back-up presets....so haven't really gotten to fuck with it much yet.)

Thanx in advance for any help


----------



## djpharoah

Metalman X said:


> How does one know what specs the impulses are at? I don't think all mine have text files with them giving that info.
> 
> Also, how do these load in? Drag and drop into one of the slots in X-Edit?
> 
> (stupid questions, perhaps, but I JUST loaded C50 in, and loaded up my back-up presets....so haven't really gotten to fuck with it much yet.)
> 
> Thanx in advance for any help



Good impulses usually are named with the specs in the name. You need to get the cab loading software from the mustbebeta website under C50. It's completely different and you have to shut off X-Edit otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Metalman X

djpharoah said:


> Good impulses usually are named with the specs in the name. You need to get the cab loading software from the mustbebeta website under C50. It's completely different and you have to shut off X-Edit otherwise it won't work.




Ahhh....good to know. I'll go grab that now.

I'll have to dig deeper for some of the impulse specs though...maybe I can go all "right click/properties" on them. I'll try that now as well. Thanx!


----------



## metal_sam14

is anyone else having trouble restoring their backup with beta C50?

EDIT: never-mind, i got it to work eventually. had to go back to my august 29th backup though


----------



## Moro

So, let me get this straight. You need ONE stereo file as far as IRs go right? 

I'd really like to mix a couple cabinets with a couple different mics and in different positions, as to emulate what I normally use (a 1x12 with Eminence The Gov'nor, and a 1x12 with V30s). 

I already have the separate files for each one. How can I go about this? Should I just create a stereo file with the 2 original mono IRs, one in each channel?


----------



## Ben.Last

djpharoah said:


> You can only upload 16 or 24bit 44.1Khz impulses. If they aren't at those specs it won't take.



Okay. Weird. 24bit 44.1Khz is what I tried and it still just sounded like the direct signal. Hmmm.


----------



## Ben.Last

Okay, so I screwed around with the impulse loader some more and got some pretty good results. There's a few impulses that I've tried that sound pretty good; a bunch that don't (obviously, by virtue of what they're emulating, not by any fault of the unit or the files). I looked around and it seems that the Redwire Recto,SM57-CapEdge-0in impulse is pretty widely considered a go to one, so I'm giving that a try and got pretty good results.

Also, in the impulse loader program, if you don't check the box by "make cab permanent" you're basically in test mode and the impulse won't stay if you navigate away from it in the GSP menu. Once you find one you like, check that box and load it. I'm still having a bit of trouble getting as much clarity as I'd like from the unit.


----------



## Moro

I'm having trouble with the gain thing. The gain of the user cabs is nowhere near the gain that the factory cabs have. I've tried anything from -30 to 0db, there's no big difference. I'll try a different Impulse and see what happens. But the impulses I was loading I'm in love with, if I can't use them then that's such a drag...


----------



## Mordacain

I've been chiefly using the recabinet demo cabs and I really dig them. They actually seem louder than the factory cabs. I've just been messing around with the impulse collection linked in the Impulse sticky.

I am tempted to buy Recabinet now... was looking at Redwrire but I can't afford their asking price.

Edit: I just did buy Recabinet...$14.99 was pretty much a no brainer for me. I went through about 80% of that free impulse collection and the only cabs I really liked were the Recabinet ones and they sound 10x better than stock Digitech cabs. Think these will very likely be the only cabs I use.


----------



## op1e

Interesting, good to know. As soon as I move into the new house, everything from the jam room is going into my basement and I'll be running direct. The 1101 will be running into DAW and everything out of the board will be running into an Edirol UA1A and into the same computer.. Should be able to record practices for writing purposes, I forget half the stuff I write in 2 days. Maybe even do an album that way with trial and error. This C50 seems like the winner we've been waiting for.


----------



## Ben.Last

Moro said:


> I'm having trouble with the gain thing. The gain of the user cabs is nowhere near the gain that the factory cabs have. I've tried anything from -30 to 0db, there's no big difference. I'll try a different Impulse and see what happens. But the impulses I was loading I'm in love with, if I can't use them then that's such a drag...



Is the gain level ok when you use the factory cabs?


----------



## Moro

Lern2swim said:


> Is the gain level ok when you use the factory cabs?



Yep. The gain is ok on factory cabs, but as soon as I go to a user loaded one, I get a very, very dim sound. The volume difference is huge. So I need to raise the output level on the user cabs, and I think it's taking away a lot of the clarity.


----------



## Ben.Last

Out of curiosity, does anyone have any settings (preamp and para eq) that they like to use to get a good Recto tone?


----------



## jaretthale78

im wondering the same thing, help a brotha out


----------



## El Caco

Just checked the thread and noticed vC50 is finally out. Is it an improvement over vC48 or should I wait? Is anyone getting good results with the impulses yet, would you use them over the standard cabs?

I know Stan wrote about a serious limitation of impulses being the speaker compensation for various rigs would no longer work with them but you would think if you are running direct a good impulse would be preferable to the less than average for direct standard cab models.


----------



## Moro

The only trouble I've been having is getting a good gain level for my impulses, the volume on the suckers is just too low. I've tried a lot of them, with different gain values too, and I've had zero luck so far. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong here, but then again there was no documentation, so unless I magically stumble upon an answer, or somebody helps me out with their experience regarding this issue, I'm kind of out of options. So for now, I'm still using the standard cabs.

The harmonizer has been improved though. Much better than C48.


----------



## Ben.Last

s7eve said:


> Just checked the thread and noticed vC50 is finally out. Is it an improvement over vC48 or should I wait? Is anyone getting good results with the impulses yet, would you use them over the standard cabs?
> 
> I know Stan wrote about a serious limitation of impulses being the speaker compensation for various rigs would no longer work with them but you would think if you are running direct a good impulse would be preferable to the less than average for direct standard cab models.



Unless you want to keep things as simple as they are with c48, I'd download c50. He has added quite a few things that have complicated the signal chain and such (this is compounded by the fact that he hasn't put out release notes yet) but, overall, there's nothing about it that strikes me as being "not as good" as c48. 

I have gotten a couple of good tones already with some of the Redwires impulses (one of which is your engl patch settings with an engl cab). It is a bit cumbersome going through various ones to find some that sound good (I posted which ones seem to work well up a bit in the thread). They definitely have the POTENTIAL to be improvements over the stock cabs if you can find ones that work for you. And the plus side is, you don't have to use them.

I haven't really come across any bugs yet. It seems like the only issues people are having are related to bringing patches from the old firmware up to c50. Not an issue I've had since I decided to start from scratch.




Moro said:


> The only trouble I've been having is getting a good gain level for my impulses, the volume on the suckers is just too low. I've tried a lot of them, with different gain values too, and I've had zero luck so far. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong here, but then again there was no documentation, so unless I magically stumble upon an answer, or somebody helps me out with their experience regarding this issue, I'm kind of out of options. So for now, I'm still using the standard cabs.



I believe I set my impulse gain to -10. I did, however, notice that different sources had very different volumes so, while -10 may work for Redwires impulses, it may not be ideal for impulses from elsewhere.


----------



## Demeyes

Lern2swim said:


> I believe I set my impulse gain to -10. I did, however, notice that different sources had very different volumes so, while -10 may work for Redwires impulses, it may not be ideal for impulses from elsewhere.



I know from using impulses for recording that the values for gain can vary a good deal from one maker to another, some really needed the gain to be cranked to get a good signal while others were fine.
I'm going to do the update when I get mine back from the practice space, while I'm at it I'm going to have a go at getting the expression pedals on the FCB1010 working a bit better for me, right now there is only one working and it just goes from extreme high to low in the middle of the sweep. I've been waiting to hook it upto a PC and use the interface instead of trying to edit the values on the pedal alone.


----------



## Mordacain

s7eve said:


> Just checked the thread and noticed vC50 is finally out. Is it an improvement over vC48 or should I wait? Is anyone getting good results with the impulses yet, would you use them over the standard cabs?
> 
> I know Stan wrote about a serious limitation of impulses being the speaker compensation for various rigs would no longer work with them but you would think if you are running direct a good impulse would be preferable to the less than average for direct standard cab models.



I've loaded a series of impulses from Recabinet and they definitely sound better than the stock cabinets in most situations and add a definite saturated output tube saturation factor that was missing. This makes the Mark IV sound MUCH better IMO. I still haven't had much time to experiment with other settings yet, but I'm still learning the ropes with the GSP1101 aside from that.

I am getting a not insignificant amount of noise when running through my amps input and effects loop (so I can run models and use my amp's preamp on per patch basis). I've not been able to locate the source of the signal noise yet, but I'll update if it tracks back to the GSP.


----------



## Mordacain

Demeyes said:


> I know from using impulses for recording that the values for gain can vary a good deal from one maker to another, some really needed the gain to be cranked to get a good signal while others were fine.
> I'm going to do the update when I get mine back from the practice space, while I'm at it I'm going to have a go at getting the expression pedals on the FCB1010 working a bit better for me, right now there is only one working and it just goes from extreme high to low in the middle of the sweep. I've been waiting to hook it upto a PC and use the interface instead of trying to edit the values on the pedal alone.



I'm going to be working on this myself as soon as I can afford to get one. There is some good information on the FCB1010 front a couple of pages back.


----------



## El Caco

The gain issue is probably closer to real life experience, different cabs mic'd different ways will have varying outputs.

I want to give this a try with impulses and see if I like the direct to PA result better than the standard cabs, in that case the speaker compensation isn't an issue and as long as the poweramp compensation still works it should be good, I hope it works well. Looks like I am going to need to get a windows machine up and running again to install this.

I do see one issue, currently I use speaker compensation through my Mesa 20/20 and Randall cab and I love it, if impulses direct to PA also work well it means I will either have to choose between the two setups or have presets for both setups.


----------



## Mordacain

C51 firmware released:

Beta versions for DigiTech

Man, they are cranking out the firmware like crazy. Man I picked a good time time to get in on this action.


----------



## Mordacain

Mordacain said:


> I am getting a not insignificant amount of noise when running through my amps input and effects loop (so I can run models and use my amp's preamp on per patch basis). I've not been able to locate the source of the signal noise yet, but I'll update if it tracks back to the GSP.



For those interested, this noise is caused by my Electricity it seems... not sure if it was due to a ton of electronics being in use at the time, but the ground lift noise is present in both my amps....so while I have a bigger problem to tend to, its unrelated to GSP1101.


----------



## Mordacain

So I have isolated the noise I was hearing had to with either the particular plug in the room I was in or the room itself. I have since moved the Tweaker and the HT5 to different rooms in the house to determine the least interference.

Now back to the GSP1101... in my moving stuff around the house I tried running this into the Tweaker's return input...OMFG..instant nutsauce.

The nice Mark IV crunch model I had worked out with the Recabinet 6L6 Recto oversized impulse turned on w/ the Tweaker's power section, seriously frikkin nice. I need to try and get a clip up but I don't really have a mic I can use to capture anything and I'm still not able to crank it.

I've got it running stereo out at the moment into the HT5 and Tweaker... the result is interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Jzbass25

I'm having volume issues with my impulses too but only if I make them permanent and restart the gsp, otherwise they play at a perfect volume if i just quick load them temporarily.


----------



## TimTomTum

Hey guys, do you know wether there is a big gsp1101 community out there?
Im in the process buying such a unit and want all the support i can get when i own it.

regards
tim


----------



## Kairos

Tim, this thread is 19 pages long, so all least theres a pretty big community on here. I don't know about the rest of the world, but I'd imagine the same.


----------



## Mordacain

TimTomTum said:


> Hey guys, do you know wether there is a big gsp1101 community out there?
> Im in the process buying such a unit and want all the support i can get when i own it.
> 
> regards
> tim



This community is fairly large and active. Read through the whole thread if you haven't already, there's lots of information in it. Digitech has also been fairly active with beta firmware the last couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Kairos

So now that you can use impulses live stored in the unit (unless I'm mistaken) do you think that you could go DSP1101--> Powered PA Speaker with good results?


----------



## Zugster

That would be my expectation but I haven't tried it.


----------



## djpharoah

Wait so what's the updated stuff in C51? Most updates ever!!


----------



## Zugster

djpharoah said:


> Wait so what's the updated stuff in C51? Most updates ever!!


 
From the official forum, someone posted a detailed list of changes from C48 to C50. C51 is mostly a bug fix of C50:


Version C50 

Changed "CC TEMPO" to "CC/GLOBAL TEMPO" 
delay times now have the option of displaying in BPM 
Display the bank name on the front panel 
replaced Whammy/IPS with the latest DSP version 
downloadable cabs are ready, 128 taps per left/right 
updated x-edit for BPM display and user cabs 
fixed extra gain when using the stompbox as a 3 band eq 
increased gain for post fx envelope filter 
fix for ips scales major and harmonic minor 
whammy/ips pan controls now pan wet and dry, mix control is changed to crossover 
Don't use tuner's pedal position after exiting the tuner (global option) 
Switch back and forth to preset 99 when bypass is pressed (global option) 
latest hardwire tuner is in 
input meter follows ng/whammy detector, see wizard 5 
new byp bounce locks out tuner entry while in preset 99 (defaults to normal bypass while X-Edit is running) 
MIDI preset output map is in 'MIDI/CONTROLLERS' menu (X-Edit bulk dumps recognize this map but there is no menu/display for it) 
fixed bulk dump for new global params: tuner vol upd, input meter, bypass bounce 
fixed XLR outputs: post volume did not work when direct cabinet was selected, also fixed XLR user cabs 
changed mod, dly, rvb's output controls from pans to levels 
and added input levels which are set to 0 when the output level is 0 
changed pitch effects level control to be a wet/dry crossover mix 
changed the defaults for left controls when receiving older versions of bulk dumps 
fixed pitch effects parameters for gui effect's defaults and user defaults 
added new parameter to the amp menu for enabling/disabling the low pass filter 
added global option to force post amp levels to 99 during a GUI preset load or bulk dump 
new user cab downloader app, fixes 'cancel' bug 
new X-Edit for cabinet enabling/disabling of the low pass filter 
the reset of post levels during bulk and preset dumps now turns off after a bulk dump (does not turn off after a preset dump) 
added 100ms delay after the 127 is sent but before the 0 is sent in "RCV CC on/off" mode and not merging and only for CC tap tempo 
tweaked input meter: top of display is -3dB, at -1dB a little tick mark is made next to the top row 
fixed user cab download app to accept stereo IR files and extra 'PAD ' etc. chunks 
added default for new param 'enable LPF to XLR' for bulk restores 

And he took the time to draw the Signal Flow of the GSP1101 for C50:
GSP1101 Signal Flow


... No one wants to thank me for posting this info? Tough crowd.


----------



## Zugster

Now C52 is out. This time with some release notes! Good thing I'm too busy to have loaded the previous versions. Maybe by next weekend I'll see if the dust has settled.


----------



## Moro

Holy shit Stan never stop! This is so awesome. I'm so glad I bought the unit...


----------



## El Caco

Digitech have told Stan there will be no Mac support


----------



## Zugster

The utility of macs is largely a marketing induced illusion. Get a pc.


----------



## El Caco

I switched from PC's, when Window 7 come out I gave it a good chance by using it exclusively for over a month. You can have windows if you like it but personally I think Microsoft sucks!!!

Also I have PC's and copies of windows buried all over the place here, it's just that I hate using windows so much that it is an effort for me to dig them out and reinstall windows and clear a spot for them and they are without doubt not worthy of living on the same desk as my macs


----------



## Toshiro

Seriously, don't they have that Windows emulation for Mac?

Otherwise you're out of luck I guess.


----------



## El Caco

They do, Digitech software is one of the few that doesn't work with any of the emulation or Windows running on top of OS X options  Mac users either have to restart in bootcamp or have a separate PC running windows.


----------



## TimTomTum

Yesterday, I read the whole thread and finally, today it has arrived. WHOOHO!
GSP1101 + Control2 in ultra mint condition (looks like new) for 400 (which is good, i think)
So my first question: What beta version first? I would really like to try singtalls patches, but are they working with C53 or whatever is the newest one? So, if not: C48 first?

Thanks guys!
tim


----------



## Ben.Last

TimTomTum said:


> Yesterday, I read the whole thread and finally, today it has arrived. WHOOHO!
> GSP1101 + Control2 in ultra mint condition (looks like new) for 400 (which is good, i think)
> So my first question: What beta version first? I would really like to try singtalls patches, but are they working with C53 or whatever is the newest one? So, if not: C48 first?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> tim



In all honesty, I've decided to abandon Singtall's patches. They would be compatible with the newest firmware but so much has changed that they most likely wouldn't be ideal. Maybe give c48 and Singtall's stuff a go first and if it's perfect in your eyes, stick with it. I'd recommend just skipping to the newest firmware and start from there though. Otherwise, you're going to get a bunch of stuff set up on an older firmware and then, if you do update, you're going to have to putz around redoing settings.


----------



## TimTomTum

Okay sounds like a lot of tweaking to me! 
Im so excited using my redwirez and stuff...
Its just.... woah.
Thank ya!


----------



## Ben.Last

TimTomTum said:


> Im so excited using my redwirez and stuff



In that case you'll definitely want to go with the most current firmware. 44.1 and 16-bit is your best bet.


----------



## Guityrant

Version C53 out now!!
Beta versions for DigiTech


----------



## djpharoah

Holy smokes - in the 4 days I've been on C50/C51 there have already been so many updates 

I just found some amazing patches and not sure I want to upgrade - anyone think I should?


----------



## Customisbetter

When in doubt, Upgrade.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

So, could I run an 1101 through a power amp, and use it as a preamp?
Also, how are the metal presets on it?


----------



## Moro

AustinxAtomic said:


> So, could I run an 1101 through a power amp, and use it as a preamp?
> Also, how are the metal presets on it?



1- Yes you can

2- The metal presets will be as good as you can get them to be. The "tone library" has some really good places to start, but you need to find a preamp model you like and then mess with the parametric EQ to get it sounding exactly like you want.


----------



## Ben.Last

djpharoah said:


> Holy smokes - in the 4 days I've been on C50/C51 there have already been so many updates
> 
> I just found some amazing patches and not sure I want to upgrade - anyone think I should?



I'd definitely upgrade. Just save the patches in x-edit and reinstall them after you upgrade (make sure you set the "reset levels" option). Like I said a few posts up, better to upgrade now rather than set a bunch of patches using the older firmware and then have it be more likely that there's things that are "off" when the updates finally settle down.


----------



## riffist

Guityrant said:


> Version C53 out now!!
> Beta versions for DigiTech


 
Haha. I just went to get it and it's up to C54. I decided to buy this expecting C48 would likely be it for updates. Right when I buy the thing, updates all day. I've used C48, C50, C52 and just downloaded C54. 

I hadn't even gotten around to trying the harmonizer until I wa on C50, so I haven't heard the older one lots of folks were complaining about. As it stands now, I've fallen in love with the harmonizer effect. I'll be overusing that one for a while I think.


----------



## TimTomTum

Where can i find decent patches to work with? I feel a bit lost with the amounth of possibilities...


----------



## Metalman X

DAY-UM! C-54 already?!

Seriously....I've only just gotten to play with C50, than updated to C52, but never got to play with it yet. 

But, it's great to see so much attention going into an already stellar piece of gear!

I'm still hoping for a graphic EQ though. Maybe a model of the old Digitech FX40B? I used to get awesome results with that little box. I miss it.

Also, I've heard good things about the DOD FX32 Meat Box. Considering what it does, would be fun to pair it up with some of the models available here.

Still.....I can't complain.....not like I don't have a bazillion options already in the 1101


----------



## TimTomTum

Sorry, 2 minutes more brought me the answer.


----------



## Moro

Christ man! This is so fast. I didn't have time to download C51 yet, and we're already at 54. I'm in awe. I think I might just wait for the dust to settle, I really can't keep up with this.


----------



## Metalman X

Holy Hell!!!!

I JUST switched to C54 this afternoon, and guess what?

C55 has JUST hit! Thought you guys would appreciate the heads up.

Go get it!


----------



## Zugster

The Digitech forums essentially told us to expect a C55 a few days ago to fix bugs reported in C54. I've been waiting for the dust to settle since the introduction of C49. I was hoping to install this weekend but probably I'll wait. I don't have endless hours to screw with multiple updates. I want to do this just once. I am really grateful for "Stan Ripley's" work on this.


----------



## scottro202

Which do you guys think would be a better set up:

GSP1101 > Peavey Classic 30/30 > Avatar 1x12 cab
OR
GSP1101 > Best powered PA Cab I can afford


----------



## TimTomTum

Hey guys,
here my first serious mix using the 1101: tim-17 - ForsakenwithMark4 - SoundCloud
Please rate guitar sound, not drum mixing. Its not really tight. Afterwards i think i should have used less gain. But please, take a look!

tim


----------



## djpharoah

TimTomTum said:


> Hey guys,
> here my first serious mix using the 1101: tim-17 - ForsakenwithMark4 - SoundCloud
> Please rate guitar sound, not drum mixing. Its not really tight. Afterwards i think i should have used less gain. But please, take a look!
> 
> tim


Can you please upload your patch for the Mark iV patch? It's the best I've ever heard it sound on the gsp.


----------



## TimTomTum

Whaat? Really, i ve to admit: I googled JPs MarkIV setup and took his Settings. Then added a TS to cut lows and tried to copy his graphic eq with the post eq. I´ve used redwirez ubercab ir´s.
Here you go. I added .txt to make ss.org load it up. Just delete, should work then.
Thanks


----------



## tatkovladko

Could anyone please be kind enough to record and post something recorded direct using factory CAB sim and then same thing using an external IR he/she has loaded on the GSP?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Guamskyy

Hey guys, when updating the GSP1101, do you have to update it to every single version, or just jump to the latest update?


----------



## Zugster

guambomb832 said:


> Hey guys, when updating the GSP1101, do you have to update it to every single version, or just jump to the latest update?


 
You can jump to the latest.


----------



## scottro202

scottro202 said:


> Which do you guys think would be a better set up:
> 
> GSP1101 > Peavey Classic 30/30 > Avatar 1x12 cab
> OR
> GSP1101 > Best powered PA Cab I can afford



Quotes for no responses.

Also, on a scale of 1-10, 10 being a real amp, how close does the GSP1101 get to a "real" amp?


----------



## tatkovladko

tatkovladko said:


> Could anyone please be kind enough to record and post something recorded direct using factory CAB sim and then same thing using an external IR he/she has loaded on the GSP?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Quoting myself FTW...

This guy has posted a great comparison, definitely check it out! 

Ortiz Audio: GSP1101 Impulse Testing with 5150 Model


----------



## Bevo

scottro202 said:


> Quotes for no responses.
> 
> Also, on a scale of 1-10, 10 being a real amp, how close does the GSP1101 get to a "real" amp?


 

I will jump in.

I use a 500 watt ss power amp and either a 1-12 Yorkville PA speaker or a marshall 2-12.
Switching back and forth I find the marshall great for band jams and high volume stuff. The PA just does not have that punch yet does sound good.
For low volume a single 1-12 PA will work ,for high volume punch you need to get into a larger high powered PA which is expensive, and heavy.

I rented a Mesa power amp and tested it back to back with my SS, it did sound better but not by enough to justify the price..for me.

If money is tight get a better SS amp for $200 and use your 1-12 or get a 2-12.

Comparing the GSP to the real thing is subjective to where your playing it and your experience with the real amp. I have been lucky enough to own most of the popular affordable amps and I feel its damn close. 
If you know how to set it and are in a band situation its hard to tell the difference if not impossible. Its all in how you set it up.

My GAS for new amps is completly gone since my GSP, this is a first for me.


----------



## JamesM

So, I think I'm having trouble getting exactly the tone I want. I think. Have a listen?

Please ignore the awful guitar and drum playing. Guiness inspired this test! 

http://soundcloud.com/jsmccabe/gsp1101lagertest

Lemme know?


----------



## jaretthale78

can somone show me where i can find some good impulses for the gsp? and maybe tell me how to upload them? im about to fucken cry sittin here, been tryin to do it since this mornin, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JamesM

Onboard, or in a DAW?


----------



## jaretthale78

The Armada said:


> Onboard, or in a DAW?


both i guess, i wanna upload them to my gsp and use them in reaper


----------



## JamesM

jaretthale78 said:


> both i guess, i wanna upload them to my gsp and use them in reaper



Well, if you aren't opposed to using them in a convolution plugin, I use ReCabinet and am pretty pleased with it (it has its uses). There are just about as many anti-ReCab as pro-ReCab users out there, so it basically boils down to what you need and what you're willing to do.


----------



## jaretthale78

The Armada said:


> Well, if you aren't opposed to using them in a convolution plugin, I use ReCabinet and am pretty pleased with it (it has its uses). There are just about as many anti-ReCab as pro-ReCab users out there, so it basically boils down to what you need and what you're willing to do.


which reCab impulses would you recommend? im lookin for something good for distortion for my 8, and could you breifly explain how id get an impulse on my gsp?


----------



## JamesM

jaretthale78 said:


> which reCab impulses would you recommend? im lookin for something good for distortion for my 8, and could you breifly explain how id get an impulse on my gsp?



I usually use Damien 212 or Ghandi 412, and among those with my GSP settings the "6L6 i5 Edge 45, 0.5" settings usually work pretty good for me. But try switching Mics around, sometimes the i5 isn't always best. 

As far as putting impulses on the GSP, I have no idea. 
I'm still running the factory firmware. 

*hides*


----------



## jaretthale78

The Armada said:


> I usually use Damien 212 or Ghandi 412, and among those with my GSP settings the "6L6 i5 Edge 45, 0.5" settings usually work pretty good for me. But try switching Mics around, sometimes the i5 isn't always best.
> 
> As far as putting impulses on the GSP, I have no idea.
> I'm still running the factory firmware.
> 
> *hides*


 thanks bro
but you should go upgrade that firmware lmao


----------



## JamesM

jaretthale78 said:


> thanks bro
> but you should go upgrade that firmware lmao



I left my USB cable-age back home. Orr....


Oh! 

I am at Missouri University of Science & *Technology*


----------



## flytogothenburg

Getting the custom impulses can make a huge difference. I'm currently using redwirez impulses and some of them sound so good. 

In terms of free impulses look for the catharsis studios impulses.

In particular s-preshigh has a hugely positive reputation on recording forums and the like. I'm going to try it with the GSP today.

Also, here is some retarded recorded-in-30-seconds-with-hardly-tweaked-tones mosh.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10587144/Mosh-consolidated.mp3

If someone wants to hear the GSP do something else that isn't just knuckle dragging chug with 80s snare reverb for 20 seconds give me a yell and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JamesM

I'm curious as to what people have achieved for da djent? Surely since this is Djent Heaven, someone has developed a good one?


----------



## JamesM

Surely someone on Sevenstring.org has developed a djent tone for the GSP1101? 

I can't do it.


----------



## op1e

C56 is out; 

"WAH has a new parameter that allows you to link an external CC to the WAH pedal 
and auto-engage the WAH on/off (also disengages the pedal CC to any other parameters)" 

Can someone clarify this? Does this mean you can have the wah work like my Hellbabe? When you sweep it up above zero, it actuates the effect on, then when you go back to heel down, it disengages. This would be good news for FCB 1010 owners.



The Armada said:


> Surely someone on Sevenstring.org has developed a djent tone for the GSP1101?
> 
> I can't do it.



I guess the Engl e530 patch? Dialed in tight without too much gain seems to foot the bill.


----------



## Universe74

C57 out now.


----------



## op1e

Argh, pulled mine out of the rack to set up at the computer. Apparently something happened when I moved. When you touch the plugs or volume knob in the front, it reboots. Not good. Am I gonna have to put the firmware back to stock in order to return it to Digitech?


----------



## troyguitar

Can a single Control2 operate 2 1101's by running a midi cable between the two? That's currently how my other guitarist and I operate with a pair of 2101's, but we are considering upgrading soon.


----------



## Metalman X

troyguitar said:


> Can a single Control2 operate 2 1101's by running a midi cable between the two? That's currently how my other guitarist and I operate with a pair of 2101's, but we are considering upgrading soon.



Thats a pretty cool idea! So, only one of you need to do the footwork that way.



I don't have a Control 2, so I can't say with 100% certainty, but I imagine you could do this the same way you would linking any other MIDI units together. MIDI is MIDI so far as I know.


----------



## Metalman X

Just an update. 

I got the C58 Firmware now. All seems good with it thus far.

Also, I finally got around to mucking about with the Impulse Loader. 

Thus far I'm really digging the "EDGE -1 ala Sneap" and "Fredman Straight" for alot of my presets. Will be digging deeper later.


----------



## JamesM

Is there any advantage to loading the impulses into the device as opposed to running it in a DAW? Mac user here, and it is getting annoying borrowing my friend's laptop to update my firmware, and an extension of that to maybe load a user cab (which I have not yet done).


----------



## Metalman X

The Armada said:


> Is there any advantage to loading the impulses into the device as opposed to running it in a DAW? Mac user here, and it is getting annoying borrowing my friend's laptop to update my firmware, and an extension of that to maybe load a user cab (which I have not yet done).



Well, the main two I can think of is:

A- You can take them anywhere you go. So, lets say your gigging, and you wanna run a line direct to the board, well....now you can use your favorites live without going through a lap top or something. 

B- Just one less task to bog down your computer when recording, since you won't need to run something like Voxengo Boogex or whatever you use to load your IR's (not that these are resources hogs typically, but if your running like 8-12 tracks with IR's, it can get a bit sticky on some computers, so this would alleviate some of that burden)


----------



## op1e

Argh, Didn't realize the whole "Send in your registration card within 10 days of purchase" thing. Hope I'm not screwed. Fine now as long as I dont touch the volume knob or mess with the input jack. Apparently sumn in my rack jabbed into the knob and loosened things on the board, seems off center.


----------



## JamesM

^Many companies don't really care if you've registered or not. Have you shot them an email yet?


----------



## op1e

Gonna call Monday, they keep Amish hours there. AMS was nice enough to email me my invoice again for proof of purchase.


----------



## Demeyes

I really need to update mine, I'm about 10 updates late at this stage and it's only been a few months! I'll try and get around to it tomorrow and I'm also going to make some new patches. I'm going to make a very gated version of my main rhythm tone for use in some parts of our songs and I'm going to see if I can get nicer tones from the 5150 model instead of the mesa I'm basing my current tones from.


----------



## Kairos

Quick question on buying used:
If I buy used, are there any necessary accessories I need (not USB cable, 1/4, etc). I'm talking a CD with software, or anything else I might not know about. If I buy nothing but the unit itself, power chord and USB cable I should be good to go, right? I just don't wanna get screwed, ya know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JamesM

USB, Instrument, and power cables. You're done.


----------



## Mordacain

Kairos said:


> Quick question on buying used:
> If I buy used, are there any necessary accessories I need (not USB cable, 1/4, etc). I'm talking a CD with software, or anything else I might not know about. If I buy nothing but the unit itself, power chord and USB cable I should be good to go, right? I just don't wanna get screwed, ya know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can supply your own USB & AC cables. You'll want to download the beta firmware & X-Edit software anyway. Instructions available online as well, so really, you can't get screwed unless it doesn't work.


----------



## Kairos

Awesome, thanks Mordacain and Armada, that's what I thought but was just making, sure.

I now only need to find a good deal on a used one.


----------



## Cyntex

Hi guys, since I am a noob regarding gear, I was wondering if this would work:







I want to run the graphic eq in the digitech's loop and in the amp's fx loop, the main idea is to get my amp sounding the same or as close as possible as when I record directly with the usb function.

I have little to no experience in rack gear, xlr outputs and I don't want to destroy my gear connecting it the wrong way.

EDIT: amp is a randall rg100sc combo


----------



## Cyntex

Hm, I think that's not correct, so since I am a little lost here, does anyone here knows a good book/article to read up on rack/audio gear, focused on the signal path and connections?


----------



## Demeyes

Cyntex, how do you want to run the GSP with the amp? In the loop, or as a preamp through the Randalls loop return?


----------



## Cyntex

As a preamp through the Randall's loop return, but I still have to read up on XLR outputs, since I am still green in gear in general


----------



## Moro

Cyntex, you're going to get MASSIVE feedback if you take a feed from a Line Output, EQ it and then feed it back to the send return. That wiring will not work.

If I understand what you're trying to achieve correctly, you need to use the input of the GSP (connect your guitar there), then the send should go to your outboard gear (i.e. your EQ, in MONO), then to the LEFT return of the GSP. Then a line output to your other EQ channel, and then to the return of your Randall amp. The send of the randall should not be used.


----------



## Cyntex

Allright, thanks a billion for the info, I will try it like you say . I really need to catch up on my reading regarding audio equipment though, but where to start..


----------



## op1e

Metalman X said:


> Thus far I'm really digging the "EDGE -1 ala Sneap" and "Fredman Straight" for alot of my presets. Will be digging deeper later.



What are those modeled after? I dl'd that pack but don't understand what any of them are.


----------



## Demeyes

Moro said:


> If I understand what you're trying to achieve correctly, you need to use the input of the GSP (connect your guitar there), then the send should go to your outboard gear (i.e. your EQ, in MONO), then to the LEFT return of the GSP. Then a line output to your other EQ channel, and then to the return of your Randall amp. The send of the randall should not be used.



I think that sounds about right. The way Cyntex had it first is not right anyway.
I'd go guitar into GSP guitar input. 
GSP loop send into channel A in of EQ 
Channel A out to GSP loop return.
GSP line out to Channel B EQ in
Channel B EQ out to Randall Loop return.

You don't need to use the XLR connections at all.

To be honest though, I'd try running it without the EQ at all and see how that goes. There's a lot of EQ to mess with in the unit without over complicating things with 2 more channels to tweak. You said you want it to sound as close to the recordings from the USB, I don't think the EQ will help with that, if anything it will distract from trying to match it.



op1e said:


> What are those modeled after? I dl'd that pack but don't understand what any of them are.


The Fredman and Sneap terms refer to the micing techniques used when creating the impulse, they are techniques used by Andy Sneap and Fredrik Nordstrom. They give slightly different sounds due to where the mic is placed and at what angle. The -1 refers to the distance in inches. You don't really need to understand these, just try a few out and pick the ones that sound best to you.


----------



## kurviak

The Armada said:


> Surely someone on Sevenstring.org has developed a djent tone for the GSP1101?
> 
> I can't do it.



Here is mine:

Distortion Model: 808
Overdrive: 5
Tone: 70
Level: 35

Amp Model: 04 Triple Rect
Cab Model: Rectified 4x12
Amp Gain: 50
Bass: 10
Midrage: 7.6
Treble: 7.6
Amp Level: 60
LPF on XLR: On

Parametric EQ:
Low Level: 3 dB
Low Freq: 500 Hz
Low Width: Wide
Mid Level: 6 dB
Mid Freq: 2.65 KHz
Mid Wdth: Medium
High Level: 3 dB
High Freq: 4.00 KHz
High Width: Medium

Turn on the noise gate and add reverb an a very short delay to your taste


----------



## Kairos

I would like to say that I am a happy owner of a GSP1101 and C2! You guys convinced me and I found a great used deal.

I got it Tuesday and have been messing with it with quite satisfactory results! Unfortunately, I am playing it through a Marshall MG10(yes it is as bad as it sounds) but it's the only amp I have.

The only thing that is confusing me is recording with it, I'm new to recording, and using impulses

All in all I'm very excited! Be looking for a New Rig Day from me as soon as I get some money (thanks minimum wage...).


----------



## paintkilz

im really considering buying this from AMS.com with their 3payment option.


can this output dual amp tones? im going to pair it with some sort of stereo power amp and hope it can.

can you edit patches on teh pc? EDIT-dumb! i know it can now.seems easy too!

im trying to get into a rack. ive never had one. I DID own a rocktron pirahna that slayed. im thinkin i almost want that back haha.

i was weighing this against a vetta, a pod x?, and the E530. but this can supposedly do the 530 very well. 

im thinkin a carvin ts100 or something similar for the PA.

theres just not very many good clips of these i can find.

not that it matters. but didnt chris storey use some version of the GSP?


----------



## Metalman X

op1e said:


> What are those modeled after? I dl'd that pack but don't understand what any of them are.



Truth be told, i'm not actually sure myself. They came in some bulk download I got somewhere (Ultimate Metal Forum, I think...).

I just know it sounds pretty damn good, whatever it is.


----------



## Metalman X

Demeyes said:


> The Fredman and Sneap terms refer to the micing techniques used when creating the impulse, they are techniques used by Andy Sneap and Fredrik Nordstrom. They give slightly different sounds due to where the mic is placed and at what angle. The -1 refers to the distance in inches. You don't really need to understand these, just try a few out and pick the ones that sound best to you.


See...I'm curious now.

Like, I knew what the above meant, but I think what I and op1e are wondering is what cabs they used in conjunction with those mic techniques. 


Anybody know this?


----------



## paintkilz

Being freidman(sp?) It was prolly like a marshall equivalent v30 loaded cab. If you look up his name you will find all kinds of stuff about his recording technique and gear used. It became a staple in the melodic death/gothernburg sound.









Can anyone tell me if the "updates" that are not actual digitech overwrite the existing amp options?

I can't find anything on if it can do dual tones. Can anyone deny or confirm?


----------



## kurviak

paintkilz said:


> Can anyone tell me if the "updates" that are not actual digitech overwrite the existing amp options?



I don't understand this question



paintkilz said:


> I can't find anything on if it can do dual tones. Can anyone deny or confirm?



no, it can't


----------



## Metalman X

paintkilz said:


> I can't find anything on if it can do dual tones. Can anyone deny or confirm?



I haven't tried it yet, but I think with the newer firmware you can now run an external pre-amp in conjunction with an internal amp model. So in that sense, yes, it does.

However, it doesn't have the ability to run two of it's own amp models simultaneously.


Also, on the mustbebeta forum, there was talk from Stan recently of seeing if it was possible to divide the existing models into pre and power sections, thus allowing you to mix and match those internally. Like, for example...you could use a Peavey 5150 preamp model into a Marshall JCM800 power section model. IF this pans out to be possible, THAT would be a supremely cool feature that could open up a lot of unique tonal possibilites. Hell...it'd almost be like building your own custom amps in a virtual realm! 


BTW guys....just heads up while I'm posting....C59 firmware just went up late last night. Also a new Cab uploader, which seems to have fixed a glitch when using stereo IR's.


----------



## Kairos

GAHHH, How come whenever I download any version firmware from mustbebeta (in this case C59), X-edit won't open up. I get an error stating "A parameter with address ID = yada yada is not in collection".


----------



## TimTomTum

Just back from a week in italy.
After a night of no sleep in a bus, i recorded 2 riffs: tim-17 - TwoRiffs - SoundCloud

Hm. Is that djenty? What ever, it is recto patch and redwirez.


----------



## Mordacain

Kairos said:


> GAHHH, How come whenever I download any version firmware from mustbebeta (in this case C59), X-edit won't open up. I get an error stating "A parameter with address ID = yada yada is not in collection".



You're downloading the new beta x-edit version to match the firmware right?


----------



## Kairos

Mordacain said:


> You're downloading the new beta x-edit version to match the firmware right?



I have the version from the digitech site.

EDIT: Oops, I see. I just downloaded the update for x-edit from mustbebeta. Everything seems to be working great now. Thanks


----------



## Kairos

Once I make or edit a patch how do I save it to the GSP1101.


----------



## paintkilz

Metalman X said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I think with the newer firmware you can now run an external pre-amp in conjunction with an internal amp model. So in that sense, yes, it does.
> 
> However, it doesn't have the ability to run two of it's own amp models simultaneously.
> 
> 
> Also, on the mustbebeta forum, there was talk from Stan recently of seeing if it was possible to divide the existing models into pre and power sections, thus allowing you to mix and match those internally. Like, for example...you could use a Peavey 5150 preamp model into a Marshall JCM800 power section model. IF this pans out to be possible, THAT would be a supremely cool feature that could open up a lot of unique tonal possibilites. Hell...it'd almost be like building your own custom amps in a virtual realm!
> 
> 
> BTW guys....just heads up while I'm posting....C59 firmware just went up late last night. Also a new Cab uploader, which seems to have fixed a glitch when using stereo IR's.



so if you had to choose your 1101 and power amp or a Vetta, you would go with?

cause the 1101 is winning personally, but the vetta does stereo tones. amazing.

and im just aprehensive as i havent heard any clips with the 1101 and an 8string. i dont want it to sound muddy/muffled/digital/crappy.haha.


----------



## Metalman X

paintkilz said:


> so if you had to choose your 1101 and power amp or a Vetta, you would go with?
> 
> cause the 1101 is winning personally, but the vetta does stereo tones. amazing.
> 
> and im just aprehensive as i havent heard any clips with the 1101 and an 8string. i dont want it to sound muddy/muffled/digital/crappy.haha.



well....never played a Vetta personally, but it's the clips I've heard of the 1101 in the past that sold me on it. Just seems more organic than the Line 6 stuff (though I havent heard the HD stuff yet, in all fairness). The 1101's models seemed to capture that "grunt and growl" in the high gain stuff that I need.

However, stereo tones are very nice to have, for sure. I love layering different tones both in studio and live (though I don't play live these days since Nadir Eclipse is a one-man band). I still got tinker with some of the features in the new firmware yet....cuz if I can layer my ADA MP-1 tones w/ the models it's gonna be sick (granted, theres other ways of doing this too). 

I need to make some more recent clips sometime. I created this Crowbar inspired patch that I've been loving the shit out of. It' just sounds so goddam thick, and heavy! Basically a Metalzone model boosting a Randall RG100ES model, and a little bit of extra "secret sauce" with the EQ and compression. Still deciding what cab model i like best with it. Toss up between one of the Fredman IR's I loaded up, or the 1101's Mesa 4x12. Probably layer both variations when recording.

I tell ya'....I love this thing....it's such a huge sonic playground in a nice conveniant box!

Oh, and I don't think you'll have any issues with an 8 string. It's all in how you tweak it. Just take the time and work with it and you'll be rewarded I'm sure. My latest record is all A-standard on 6 string guitars, mostly tracked with the 1101 and I personally think it sounds awesome.


----------



## riffist

Metalman X said:


> well....never played a Vetta personally, but it's the clips I've heard of the 1101 in the past that sold me on it. Just seems more organic than the Line 6 stuff (though I havent heard the HD stuff yet, in all fairness). The 1101's models seemed to capture that "grunt and growl" in the high gain stuff that I need.
> 
> However, stereo tones are very nice to have, for sure. I love layering different tones both in studio and live (though I don't play live these days since Nadir Eclipse is a one-man band). I still got tinker with some of the features in the new firmware yet....cuz if I can layer my ADA MP-1 tones w/ the models it's gonna be sick (granted, theres other ways of doing this too).
> 
> I need to make some more recent clips sometime. I created this Crowbar inspired patch that I've been loving the shit out of. It' just sounds so goddam thick, and heavy! Basically a Metalzone model boosting a Randall RG100ES model, and a little bit of extra "secret sauce" with the EQ and compression. Still deciding what cab model i like best with it. Toss up between one of the Fredman IR's I loaded up, or the 1101's Mesa 4x12. Probably layer both variations when recording.
> 
> I tell ya'....I love this thing....it's such a huge sonic playground in a nice conveniant box!
> 
> Oh, and I don't think you'll have any issues with an 8 string. It's all in how you tweak it. Just take the time and work with it and you'll be rewarded I'm sure. My latest record is all A-standard on 6 string guitars, mostly tracked with the 1101 and I personally think it sounds awesome.


 
Did I read something about a thick, heavy Crowbar-inspired 1101 patch? Think you could hook me up with this? I love the RG model, but I'm really into the Orange 120 lately.

I'm hoping to reach the point where I can ease up with the tweaking soon. But I've barely started to get into user IRs. And if it turns out to be possible to split preamp and power amp sims...

Stan=the man


----------



## Spinedriver

I just picked up a GSP1101 today and after updating to C59 anda few minutes of mucking about with some of the cab sims, I loaded in a couple of IR's from the pc and I can honestly say that it's almost a night & day comparison. 

The onboard cabs reminded me a lot of the cabs on the Pod XTL and how when making a patch, a few cabs were close but somehow just off the mark by a hair of what I was aiming for. With the 1101, I loaded up a custom IR and I think I can safely say that I won't have to worry much about picking cabs anymore. 

All hail Stan for his genius work on the beta updates !!!


----------



## Universe74

Anyone have some links to some good IR's?


----------



## metal_sam14

1000 POSTS 

anyway, loving my gsp1101.
I have made a cool ENGL preset based off a digitech model, and a sweet 5150 model with a tubescreamer out front. been using it for my death metal band and it makes gigs so easy! so convenient with the small rack.


----------



## Kairos

Universe74 said:


> Anyone have some links to some good IR's?



Guitar Amp Modeling &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack 
You need an account to get them though.

Google "Catharsis Impulses" he's got good ones.

Just Google what you want I.E. "Mesa Impulse Response", or "Forest Reverb Impulse Response" 



metal_sam14 said:


> 1000 POSTS
> 
> anyway, loving my gsp1101.
> I have made a cool ENGL preset based off a digitech model, and a sweet 5150 model with a tubescreamer out front. been using it for my death metal band and it makes gigs so easy! so convenient with the small rack.



Nice, I'm almost to 50 haha.

Wanna share that patch? I've wanted a good death metal one, but havn't gotten around to making one.


----------



## Kairos

What should I set the gain as when uploading IR's into my GSP1101?


----------



## op1e

There's an Orange Model? Is it in C58? I must plug in, argh too late must sleep. I think I'm going back to the e530 patch. I like the jcm800 and 5150, but nothing seems to get the definition and growl at the same time like that one does through my B52 LS cab.


----------



## metal_sam14

Kairos said:


> Wanna share that patch? I've wanted a good death metal one, but havn't gotten around to making one.



sure mate, shoot me a pm and I will get back to you after work


----------



## Ben.Last

Kairos said:


> What should I set the gain as when uploading IR's into my GSP1101?



I have good luck setting mine at -10


----------



## Kairos

Lern2swim said:


> I have good luck setting mine at -10



Neat, thanks. I wasn't sure if there was a technique or some general rule. It would just be a pain to load the impulse 20 or whatever times, each at a different gain setting, just to see which one sounds best.

Does anyone know how to change the IR's gain once you've already loaded it?


----------



## TMM

Is it possible with the GSP1101 to run it 4CM with an external tube preamp, such that you could run a tubescreamer model in front of the tube preamp, post-fx (like delay) after it, and run a cab IR after it?


----------



## Mordacain

TMM said:


> Is it possible with the GSP1101 to run it 4CM with an external tube preamp, such that you could run a tubescreamer model in front of the tube preamp, post-fx (like delay) after it, and run a cab IR after it?



Yup, amp just needs to have an effects loop and you're gold.

Cabling scheme goes like this (from memory, but the manual clearly explains how to set this up):

Guitar plugged into GSP input. 

GSP Direct out (its marked as to go to the guitar input) goes to amp input.

GSP line out to Amps effects return

Amp effects loop send to GSP's effects loop return


----------



## TMM

Mordacain said:


> Yup, amp just needs to have an effects loop and you're gold.
> 
> Cabling scheme goes like this (from memory, but the manual clearly explains how to set this up):
> 
> Guitar plugged into GSP input.
> 
> GSP Direct out (its marked as to go to the guitar input) goes to amp input.
> 
> GSP line out to Amps effects return
> 
> Amp effects loop send to GSP's effects loop return



My pre doesn't have an fx loop... it's old school like that.

Would I be able to do this?

guitar --> GSP1101 (input) --> GSP1101 fx send --> preamp input --> preamp output --> GSP1101 fx return

And get the same results?

Also, just double-checking, this will allow me to run a TS model in front of the tube preamp, delay after it, and cab IRs after that?


----------



## Mordacain

TMM said:


> My pre doesn't have an fx loop... it's old school like that.
> 
> Would I be able to do this?
> 
> guitar --> GSP1101 (input) --> GSP1101 fx send --> preamp input --> preamp output --> GSP1101 fx return
> 
> And get the same results?
> 
> Also, just double-checking, this will allow me to run a TS model in front of the tube preamp, delay after it, and cab IRs after that?



Yea, I think so. Basically, the GSP will just insert your preamp in the signal path in lieu of its preamp. You could then send to a poweramp or mixer. I think you could record out the USB since that's just tapped off the XLR output.


----------



## TMM

Mordacain said:


> Yea, I think so. Basically, the GSP will just insert your preamp in the signal path in lieu of its preamp. You could then send to a poweramp or mixer. I think you could record out the USB since that's just tapped off the XLR output.



Sweet! I've never been a big Digitech fan, but this unit is starting to sound better and better. The only other units on the market that I knew of that would allow this sort of signal routing were the Axe-Fx and the PODx3. I was planning on getting the X3, but if the Digitech can do this in 2 less rack spaces, and with real cab IRs instead of L6 cab modeling, not to mention a lower price point, that seems like a no-brainer.

EDIT:ed for redundancy


----------



## Mordacain

TMM said:


> Sweet! I've never been a big Digitech fan, but this unit is starting to sound better and better. The only other units on the market that I knew of that would allow this sort of signal routing were the Axe-Fx and the PODx3. I was planning on getting the X3, but if the Digitech can do this in 2 less rack spaces, for less money, and with real cab IRs instead of L6 cab modeling, not to mention a lower price point, that seems like a no-brainer.



Yea, the recent Beta firmwares have really opened it up in terms of capability. The signal routing was always a strong point of this unit from a design perspective.


----------



## madchap

I use TH1 with impulses (red wire) ATM but I'm pretty much interested in the gsp1101 (actually i should hav bought it a while ago...but I bought a gt10 and then an me70 instead!)...anyway, I'm back on track now but there's one thing I need to know first, how well will it fare as a usb interface?

I plan to use it mainly with cubase, what latency to expect when recording a guitar track? and when using other VSTi (such as a synth/sampler etc)...how many instances of an instrument will it run ...let's say i use DFH superior + trillian + omnisphere and a few other plugs (verb mainly), how will the gsp cope with all that?

i guess it's a usb1.1 connection right?

thanks for all the info


----------



## Spinedriver

madchap said:


> I use TH1 with impulses (red wire) ATM but I'm pretty much interested in the gsp1101 (actually i should hav bought it a while ago...but I bought a gt10 and then an me70 instead!)...anyway, I'm back on track now but there's one thing I need to know first, how well will it fare as a usb interface?
> 
> I plan to use it mainly with cubase, what latency to expect when recording a guitar track? and when using other VSTi (such as a synth/sampler etc)...how many instances of an instrument will it run ...let's say i use DFH superior + trillian + omnisphere and a few other plugs (verb mainly), how will the gsp cope with all that?
> 
> i guess it's a usb1.1 connection right?
> 
> thanks for all the info



I've only had mine for a couple of days but from what I can tell, I think you can only run 1 instance at a time. For example, I had ReValver open and then went to open X-edit and it said that it couldn't communicate with the device. Also, you can't load a new IR while X-Edit is open. So, in that respect it is a bit of a pain. If you want to use it as an interface for a program like ReValver, etc.. you have to jump through a few extra hoops as well. You have to either manually or with X-Edit, disable all effects (if you want to send a clean signal) and you have to turn the GSP signal to 0% in the usb interface menu if you want to only hear the plugin.

I can say that the latency is pretty decent but as for everything else, it's functional but not anything to write home about.


----------



## madchap

ok thanks for your input I guess I can cope with those shortcomings, but actually i dont really want to use it as an audio interface to listen to music or other stuff like that... I was just wondering if it was good enough to replace an average audio card (let's say a UA25). One thing just to make sure, you talk about revalver, and say I'll have to deactivatre all the FX to get a clean sound and be able to use the plug, so it means that if i use a synth, the signal from the synth will be processed by the GSP in the same way a signal from my guitar is and not just routed through it to my speakers? ...that would be 
so basically, it's not self-sufficient in a home studio context..Ill still need an audio interface right?

any info about the usb? 1.1 or 2.0? probably 1.1 but ...


----------



## Spinedriver

Yeah, if you're looking for an audio interface, you'd be better off with a real interface from M-Audio or similar company. While the GSP is functional, it's hardly ideal.

Also, the only info it has says that it has "2 usb lines in/out". I'm guessing that it's USB 2.0 but the only reason for connecting it to a pc would be to either:
1. Update the firmware 
2. Use X-Edit to make/edit some patches

Anything other than that, you'd be better off with a real audio interface.


----------



## JPhoenix19

TMM said:


> Sweet! I've never been a big Digitech fan, but this unit is starting to sound better and better. The only other units on the market that I knew of that would allow this sort of signal routing were the Axe-Fx and the PODx3. I was planning on getting the X3, but if the Digitech can do this in 2 less rack spaces, and with real cab IRs instead of L6 cab modeling, not to mention a lower price point, that seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> EDIT:ed for redundancy



i was thinking this too, but I found a comparison of a preamp ran through the same IR- one loaded into the GSP1101, and the other loaded in the person's DAW. Even though it was obviously the same IR, the difference was *huge* to my ears. The loss in quality when you port it to the GSP1101, to me, was merit enough not to count the IR loader as a reason to go with it.

EDIT:

Here's the shootout I was talking about


----------



## Spinedriver

JPhoenix19 said:


> i was thinking this too, but I found a comparison of a preamp ran through the same IR- one loaded into the GSP1101, and the other loaded in the person's DAW. Even though it was obviously the same IR, the difference was *huge* to my ears. The loss in quality when you port it to the GSP1101, to me, was merit enough not to count the IR loader as a reason to go with it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's the shootout I was talking about



It's funny how one person's experience can be so different from another's. Personally, I was a coin flip away from deciding whether to get the RP1000 (for the included footswitches, looper, etc..) or get the GSP1101 (for the IR loader, 2 processors for real delay trails from patch to patch, etc..) and in the end I went with the GSP. 

Since then, I've loaded up a couple of the LePou IR's and all I can say is that after 3 days, I'm getting just as good, if not better sounds than 4 years of slogging away on a Pod XT. Granted not all IR's are going to sound great. I've loaded a few that are even worse sounding that the stock ones.

I guess I just wanted to say that granted, having an IR loaded onto the GSP may not sound as good as running one in a DAW on a pc/mac but the ones I have loaded now sound 10 times better than the stock ones. So in respect to using the GSP w/IR's when not hooked up to a pc, it's definitely an advantage. If you plan to use it for a lot of recording (on a computer) then perhaps not so much, it just depends if on if you like/don't like using extra plugins/effects, etc... when you're recording. I personally like recording scratch tracks straight out of the unit and don't bother much with vst's and all that.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Spinedriver said:


> It's funny how one person's experience can be so different from another's. Personally, I was a coin flip away from deciding whether to get the RP1000 (for the included footswitches, looper, etc..) or get the GSP1101 (for the IR loader, 2 processors for real delay trails from patch to patch, etc..) and in the end I went with the GSP.
> 
> Since then, I've loaded up a couple of the LePou IR's and all I can say is that after 3 days, I'm getting just as good, if not better sounds than 4 years of slogging away on a Pod XT. Granted not all IR's are going to sound great. I've loaded a few that are even worse sounding that the stock ones.
> 
> I guess I just wanted to say that granted, having an IR loaded onto the GSP may not sound as good as running one in a DAW on a pc/mac but the ones I have loaded now sound 10 times better than the stock ones. So in respect to using the GSP w/IR's when not hooked up to a pc, it's definitely an advantage. If you plan to use it for a lot of recording (on a computer) then perhaps not so much, it just depends if on if you like/don't like using extra plugins/effects, etc... when you're recording. I personally like recording scratch tracks straight out of the unit and don't bother much with vst's and all that.



Good points. I guess my point doesn't stand firm in a general sense, because of course it's possible to get great tones from an IR rendered with lower 'quality'. I just think that for my purposes, a processor that can load IRs and render them the same as my DAW would be ideal. I'd love to be able to make an IR for my mic/cab/power section and be able to record and silently practice with it- with it sounding consistent across the platforms.


----------



## Zugster

I run my 1101 into a carvin ts100 into a 2x12 cab. So, as far as I can tell, I don't need IRs - unless I use them for direct recording... or if I were to plug into a mixing board into a PA, ...or into powered monitors, etc. Or am I missing something?

BTW, the 1101 sounds great to me the way I run it.


----------



## Kairos

Zugster said:


> I run my 1101 into a carvin ts100 into a 2x12 cab.



How do you like that Carvin? I need a power amp, and am definetly looking to go tube. Will that help warm it up, or more become less digital? (or whatever other adjective you would like to use to describe a tube's tone)


----------



## JPhoenix19

Kairos said:


> How do you like that Carvin? I need a power amp, and am definetly looking to go tube. Will that help warm it up, or more become less digital? (or whatever other adjective you would like to use to describe a tube's tone)



I can speak for the older T100. And yes, it does add some nice tube coloration and liven things up a bit. My only regret is that I never put 6L6's in mine.


----------



## TMM

JPhoenix19 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Here's the shootout I was talking about



Thanks for posting that! That just instantly made up my mind over whether or not I will get a GSP. I wanted a unit to run 4CM w/ my Soldano; the GSP's features seem cool enough, but the IRs are what was making my decision, and if they're not going to sound the same through the unit as in my DAW, I'm just going to stick to what I know and love - an X3-Pro. I love it's OD models, it's noise gate, it's crazy effects (for those rare times when I want to play clean), and it's clean tones. Plus, I will have need of running vocals & bass, so that seals the deal.


----------



## Kairos

JPhoenix19 said:


> I can speak for the older T100. And yes, it does add some nice tube coloration and liven things up a bit. My only regret is that I never put 6L6's in mine.



Are you not able to put 6L6's in it because they're not compatible, or you just never got around to it?


----------



## alfaphlex

JPhoenix19 said:


> i was thinking this too, but I found a comparison of a preamp ran through the same IR- one loaded into the GSP1101, and the other loaded in the person's DAW. Even though it was obviously the same IR, the difference was *huge* to my ears. The loss in quality when you port it to the GSP1101, to me, was merit enough not to count the IR loader as a reason to go with it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's the shootout I was talking about




That person's test doesn't specify whether he was using mono/sterero IR or whether it was 16/24bit. Before C57, using 24 bit impulses resulted in a sort of phased sound, but C57 fixed that. The person in your link used C55, so that might be why he got different results.

Also, the way the GSP uses stereo impulses is that it will always take the left side and duplicate it on the right, so stereo impulses will not sound the same regardless (if mixed cabs are used). Other than that, 16/24-bit impulses should sound pretty much the same in the GSP as in a DAW plugin.

Here's a thread in the mustbebeta forum discussing the development of the IR feature in the GSP. At the bottom of page 2, a user that goes by "Saber" posted a comparison between the GSP and DAW using both 16 and 24 bit IR. Everything sounded pretty much the same until the 24bit in the GSP was used, but this has been fixed and now the 24bit sound really nice (see the positive reaction on page 3).

I love my GSP. Just ordered a HD500 cuz I needed a foot controller for it anyway. It has 9 completely midi assignable switches and foot pedal and really good fx (extra fx slots in GSP's loop). Plus I've heard the pod HD preamps using IRs and they sound so much better than pod cab sims and the GSP just happens to do that too. Win-win.

Btw, if you used the "left-side only" feature in the custom cab uploader app, the GSP will use 256 taps instead of the just 128. Only downside is that the right line-out will be cab-less. I always output mono-so this is no biggie for me, but it's also a great way to have that 2nd line-out going into the return of an amp (or poweramp).


----------



## madchap

Spinedriver said:


> Yeah, if you're looking for an audio interface, you'd be better off with a real interface from M-Audio or similar company. While the GSP is functional, it's hardly ideal.
> 
> Also, the only info it has says that it has "2 usb lines in/out". I'm guessing that it's USB 2.0 but the only reason for connecting it to a pc would be to either:
> 1. Update the firmware
> 2. Use X-Edit to make/edit some patches
> 
> Anything other than that, you'd be better off with a real audio interface.



thanks a bunch for this clear answer ...couldnt find any reliable info anywhere! soi reckon i'll have to keep my audio interface then.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Kairos said:


> Are you not able to put 6L6's in it because they're not compatible, or you just never got around to it?



never got around to it. The T100 doesn't have a bias switch, so to switch over you'd have to adjust the bias manually. The TS100 features a bias switch so you can easily switch between EL34's and 6L6's


----------



## Zugster

Kairos said:


> How do you like that Carvin? I need a power amp, and am definetly looking to go tube. Will that help warm it up, or more become less digital? (or whatever other adjective you would like to use to describe a tube's tone)


 
When I first got my 1101 I went with a solid state Carvin DCM 200L. I loved that it was a feather weight (8 pounds), 1 rack unit amp. Sounded good but felt a little cold and stiff in a way that's hard to describe. The TS100 definetely feels more alive. It weighs 27 pounds or so if I remember right.

The TS100 is very transparent and doesn't color the sound much at all. It does have that tube reactive feel though. It's loaded with the stock 6L6s. It can also handle EL34s. I know of some people who run EL84 based power amps (Mesa 20/20) and complain that there isn't enough clean head room - though they do like the impact on distorted tones.

If I were to go solid state, I would recommend a larger 2 rack unit type with the lowest harmonic distortion (THD) you can find. I would get at least 500 watts, so that you're never anywheres near the amp's rating.


----------



## Ben.Last

alfaphlex said:


> I love my GSP. Just ordered a HD500 cuz I needed a foot controller for it anyway. It has 9 completely midi assignable switches and foot pedal and really good fx (extra fx slots in GSP's loop). Plus I've heard the pod HD preamps using IRs and they sound so much better than pod cab sims and the GSP just happens to do that too. Win-win.



That is a really great point. I may have to pic up an HD500 to use with the GSP now.


----------



## Zugster

Lern2swim said:


> That is a really great point. I may have to pic up an HD500 to use with the GSP now.


 
A marriage of Line 6 and Digitech... Sounds like a shotgun wedding to me.


----------



## Metalman X

riffist said:


> Did I read something about a thick, heavy Crowbar-inspired 1101 patch? Think you could hook me up with this? I love the RG model, but I'm really into the Orange 120 lately.



Little late, but finally got to it. My guitars are primarily mahogany/basswood, w/ SD Invaders, tuned to C# w/ 13-56 strings, so YMMV. Just tweak the EQ to taste.


----------



## Ben.Last

We can't see the medium and high portions of your parametric eq


----------



## tatkovladko

And much more importantly it's an external IR. Which IR did you use?


----------



## Metalman X

Lern2swim said:


> We can't see the medium and high portions of your parametric eq



There set flat, so their irrelevant. I just bumped the low mids a c-hair is all.





tatkovladko said:


> And much more importantly it's an external IR. Which IR did you use?



I have it set with the "Fredman Straight" IR right now, but it also sounds great with the stock Mesa 4x12 cab sim. I'm gonna be experimenting with some other Mesa 4x12 IR's however...probably V30 loaded ones.


----------



## Kairos

I'm wondering about playing this through a combo amp, specifically the Roland JC-120. I know it was mentioned before (I think by S7eve) but there was no follow up as to how it worked or if anyone tried it.

My specific situation is, should I get a Genz Benz G-flex 212 and some tube amp (probably Carvin). Or, if that falls through, would the JC make a good alternate. I know it handles the Jazzy clean great, but how about a tight, heavy distortion? I've heard that it takes pedals terribly, but wasn't sure about a preamp.

Any insights or suggestions are welcome


----------



## El Caco

I wouldn't buy a JC120 until I tried the GSP1101 through one first and I have no way of doing that.


----------



## Kairos

Ah, I see. Thanks.

Anyone else?


----------



## Universe74

c60 is out.


----------



## Kairos

Is there a proper way to record a dry signal with the 1101? I just go into x-edit and turn everything off.

Also when I use any amp sim VST, it sounds like crap. Am I doing it wrong? I click fx on the track, then choose Lepou Lecto VST, but it sounds super buzzing and grainy, like when when you record without an IR.


----------



## Zugster

Universe74 said:


> c60 is out.


 
and probably fairly buggy. I hope Stan gets the full bug reporting from the user community and settles down to fix them without adding or changing anything else. We all want a stable final version of the firmware. Hopefully C61 or C62 and DONE.


----------



## Metalman X

Zugster said:


> and probably fairly buggy. I hope Stan gets the full bug reporting from the user community and settles down to fix them without adding or changing anything else. We all want a stable final version of the firmware. Hopefully C61 or C62 and DONE.



Indeed. I'm still running C58 for this reason. Works fine, sounds great, does what I need it to do. So I'm just gonna sit back and wait a few weeks and see what develops before I start updating every 2-3 days again.

That said, if anybody remembers those issues I mentioned earlier in the thread about not getting my FCB1010's expression pedals to work with the 1101? Well....with C58 they now work perfectly, and I hadn't fucked with them in awhile. I just stepped on one the other day on accident and it made my volume go down...so I fiddled with it some more, and lo and behold, they work now with the 1101's new firmware. I NEVER could get them working with C48.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Metalman X said:


> Indeed. I'm still running C58 for this reason. Works fine, sounds great, does what I need it to do. So I'm just gonna sit back and wait a few weeks and see what develops before I start updating every 2-3 days again.
> 
> That said, if anybody remembers those issues I mentioned earlier in the thread about not getting my FCB1010's expression pedals to work with the 1101? Well....with C58 they now work perfectly, and I hadn't fucked with them in awhile. I just stepped on one the other day on accident and it made my volume go down...so I fiddled with it some more, and lo and behold, they work now with the 1101's new firmware. I NEVER could get them working with C48.



That's fairly good news! I should get my Uno firmware at once to have a tap tempo option as well.


----------



## Ishan

This thing just needs a tube power amp emulation (without pre) and I'd buy one. My Piranha into this with a custom impulse would so much easier to move around  (6U rack is a pain, I'd love to downscale this a bit, even if it means going direct to console.)


----------



## JPhoenix19

Ishan said:


> This thing just needs a tube power amp emulation (without pre) and I'd buy one. My Piranha into this with a custom impulse would so much easier to move around  (6U rack is a pain, I'd love to downscale this a bit, even if it means going direct to console.)



errr, aren't most custom impulses an image of the sound going through a power section and a cab? Or were you meaning you specifically want emulation of all the little nuances?


----------



## Ishan

I'd like some power tube distortion, it gives more punch, compression and makes everything more agressive in my experience. I tired the power amp emulation of Revalver MKIII that way, it worked great!


----------



## Mordacain

Ishan said:


> I'd like some power tube distortion, it gives more punch, compression and makes everything more agressive in my experience. I tired the power amp emulation of Revalver MKIII that way, it worked great!



The recabinet impulses capture a lot of Power Tube distortion...really makes the Mark IV model shine.


----------



## Zugster

Ishan said:


> This thing just needs a tube power amp emulation (without pre) and I'd buy one. My Piranha into this with a custom impulse would so much easier to move around  (6U rack is a pain, I'd love to downscale this a bit, even if it means going direct to console.)


 
Separate power amp emulation had been discussed as a possible upgrade. Turns out not to be feasible for 1101. So don't count on it ever happening.


----------



## Metalman X

Zugster said:


> Separate power amp emulation had been discussed as a possible upgrade. Turns out not to be feasible for 1101. So don't count on it ever happening.




I remember that. Was hoping it'd happen. I mean, just think of the possibilities!

Well, if Digitech ever makes something like an 1102, I'm hoping that's something we'll be seeing.

But yes....I do believe some impulses will do something similar, at least.


----------



## Kairos

Is it possible to record a dry signal will listening to a wet signal? I'm not sure if anyone has tried this, or reamping in general with the GSP.


----------



## tatkovladko

I don't think dry rec/wet monitor and reamping is a possibility with any current Digitech MFX processor. Unless you use additional outboard gear, of corpse.


----------



## Spinedriver

I think the best you can do as for output is send amp w/cab to the xlr out and amp w/o cab to the 1/4" output (to your amp or power amp).


----------



## troyguitar

Anyone got a good bass tone out of this or the RP series? I need to record some bass tracks for my band and have no idea what good bass tone even sounds like 

I've got a cheap p-bass and am playing standard-tuned classic/power metal, looking for mostly clean bass tone with maybe a hint of overdrive but certainly not heavy distortion. 

What sounds pretty decent to me so far is the Bassman and 4x12 V30 model to give it some mid-range presence.


----------



## Bevo

I have had good luck with the "Sultans of Tone" eq'd to get rid of the sharp highs and mids to tase. Its a Fender twin model.
This works well in my PA speaker but not so good with my V30 Marshall cab.
Play around with your eq on the GSP and the bass.


----------



## Harry

troyguitar said:


> Anyone got a good bass tone out of this or the RP series? I need to record some bass tracks for my band and have no idea what good bass tone even sounds like
> 
> I've got a cheap p-bass and am playing standard-tuned classic/power metal, looking for mostly clean bass tone with maybe a hint of overdrive but certainly not heavy distortion.
> 
> What sounds pretty decent to me so far is the Bassman and 4x12 V30 model to give it some mid-range presence.



For any kind of metal in this day and age, it's generally a good idea to have at least two separate bass tracks, a low end track, and then a distorted track.
The reason why it's common to use a distorted track is that it can help it fit into the mix and add extra beef to the guitars that using just a single track of fairly clean bass can't.


----------



## Demeyes

I got some decent bass tones from it running it into a poweramp and bass cab. The amp model I used was one of the fenders (I think) but the secret to a nice bass tone is having a good play around with the compression settings.


----------



## troyguitar

I tried throwing the compressor out in front of my bassman patch just now and it is indeed better.

I'll try the double tracking thing later, but I'm not terribly confident I can play the damn songs consistently enough to do that and have it improve the sound. It turns out that bass is at least a little bit harder than I thought  

It seems like I need to play with the heaviest hand I can with both hands in order to get the best tone, which is the exact opposite of my general approach on guitar. I had to put the thing down after like 30 minutes because my hands/arms were tired.


----------



## Kairos

Thanks for the answers guys. I really don't care too much that you can't do that. I'm just experimenting with reaming my stuff to see what kind of tones I can get. LePou Plugins FTW

Anyone have some sweet VSTs they love to use, or settings?


----------



## Harry

troyguitar said:


> I tried throwing the compressor out in front of my bassman patch just now and it is indeed better.
> 
> I'll try the double tracking thing later, but I'm not terribly confident I can play the damn songs consistently enough to do that and have it improve the sound. It turns out that bass is at least a little bit harder than I thought
> 
> It seems like I need to play with the heaviest hand I can with both hands in order to get the best tone, which is the exact opposite of my general approach on guitar. I had to put the thing down after like 30 minutes because my hands/arms were tired.



No no, not double tracking dude, literally copy and pasting the bass tracks, but processing them differently and using high and low pass filtering so they don't overlap sonically. So just one performance is enough.
Better to compress after the fact IMHO, as it allows you more control over what you're doing (that is, compress in the DAW).


----------



## Sang-Drax

Harry said:


> No no, not double tracking dude, literally copy and pasting the bass tracks, but processing them differently and using high and low pass filtering so they don't overlap sonically. So just one performance is enough.
> Better to compress after the fact IMHO, as it allows you more control over what you're doing (that is, compress in the DAW).



This! It's not like a double-tracked guitars at all!

If possible, try to record a dry track and then process it through two different amps. FWIW, my band's producer did something similar with satisfying results (it's not even metal). He ran the dry signal through some bass amp I don't recall and another one through a Vox AC30! The Vox overdrive provided some presence and the bass lines popped out.


----------



## Jogeta

Has anyone tried using a Line6 FBV Express MkII with their GSP?


----------



## op1e

Mordacain said:


> The recabinet impulses capture a lot of Power Tube distortion...really makes the Mark IV model shine.



Do these load into the GSP ok? I would prefer to keep everything coming out of it so I dont have latency issues with my computer.


----------



## JPhoenix19

op1e said:


> Do these load into the GSP ok? I would prefer to keep everything coming out of it so I dont have latency issues with my computer.



They'll load, but the GSP has less taps for impulses than your computer does, so it has a good chance of sounding different. I'm also told that this issue varies by impulse.


----------



## op1e

I've tried the free Redline impulses they offer. The 1960/el34 and 1960/6L6 are a good example of adding in power amp modeling. The difference is very subtle, but I prefer the 6L6 one.


----------



## Jzbass25

Anyone have a good petrucci tone (with or without new impulses, just tell me which ones you used). I saw one on like page 20 of this thread but I cant decide which bogner uberkab impulse sounds the best since he didnt say exactly which one.

I have an alright one for recording but I'd like one for live too. I cant seem to eq correctly though. I have a carvin legacy head and 2x12 cab for reference. I need to get better at eq'ing and setting up my own patches though. I am still learning, I did get some good EQ settings to work with my wampler pinnacle 2 into my clean channel on my legacy which gives me a mark IV sort of tone.

Also I dont have any more "good" recording programs anymore, any suggestions on an affordable recording program that also lets me load higher bitrate impulses?

Thanks!

Edit: wanted to add, a more "early petrucci tone" is what Im talking about. Like rock discipline times when he had that funky signature Ibanez. His tone was like butter then.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I've tried the free Redline impulses they offer. The 1960/el34 and 1960/6L6 are a good example of adding in power amp modeling. The difference is very subtle, but I prefer the 6L6 one.



Even more so, try out the LePou (Catharsis) and Guitar Hack impulses. Not only are they free, they sound 100% better than the stock ones. I tried a few of the RedWirez but it was sooo tedious trying to decide which ones to try as it takes some time to load & try each one. I mean, for each cab, there are a dozen or so mics and for each one of those, there's 20+ mic placements so that's a lot of impulses to try out. Whereas with the Catharsis and Guitar Hack packs, there's maybe a dozen or so each and they're almost all good.


----------



## Mordacain

op1e said:


> I've tried the free Redline impulses they offer. The 1960/el34 and 1960/6L6 are a good example of adding in power amp modeling. The difference is very subtle, but I prefer the 6L6 one.



The Redline impulses are quite a bit different than the Recabinet models from a stylistic perspective.

The Redlines come from a perspective of power amp transparency, whereas the Recabinet models try to capture the power amp component and so are captured via a Randall power amp section at extremely high volume levels.

The Recabinet power amp contribution is very noticeable by comparison...honestly, I really didn't like the GSP high-gain sounds prior to getting impulse support and being able to add in that critical (IMO) power amp distortion.


----------



## Universe74

c61 is up.


----------



## celariom

Sorry if this has been asked before but searching yields nothing.

I have the C58 beta firmware loaded but i dont see any option anywhere to upload Impulses of my own.

Do i have to build it into a preset somehow and restore that preset or how?


any help would be great.


----------



## Kairos

celariom said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but searching yields nothing.
> 
> I have the C58 beta firmware loaded but i dont see any option anywhere to upload Impulses of my own.
> 
> Do i have to build it into a preset somehow and restore that preset or how?
> 
> 
> any help would be great.



You need the cab loader from mustbebeta, also get c59. It's my favorite version so far. Most of us are just waiting for a final version to update.


----------



## El Caco

Kairos said:


> *Most of us* are just waiting for a final version to update.



If that's true then you would expect to either wait longer for final release or risk the release of a buggy version. Stan said some time back that he doesn't play so logic suggests that the only way he would know about issues is if people are testing the beta firmware and reporting them.


----------



## Kairos

s7eve said:


> If that's true then you would expect to either wait longer for final release or risk the release of a buggy version. Stan said some time back that he doesn't play so logic suggests that the only way he would know about issues is if people are testing the beta firmware and reporting them.



Well, I am  Updating every other week just annoys me.

I don't really know anything about Stan (I'm surprised he doesn't play) but isn't there a forum on mustbebeta that people make suggestions in? I don't do it because my use of the GSP isn't to in depth, just basic patches, so I don't really come across any problems or bugs. I'm quite content with the unit right now at c59


----------



## op1e

Mordacain said:


> The Redline impulses are quite a bit different than the Recabinet models from a stylistic perspective.
> 
> The Redlines come from a perspective of power amp transparency, whereas the Recabinet models try to capture the power amp component and so are captured via a Randall power amp section at extremely high volume levels.
> 
> The Recabinet power amp contribution is very noticeable by comparison...honestly, I really didn't like the GSP high-gain sounds prior to getting impulse support and being able to add in that critical (IMO) power amp distortion.



I'll try those next. I never really needed em till i had to lay down demo tracks for other band members to learn songs we'd written. Wasn't bad, but I have a lot to learn yet about mixing down in Audition.


----------



## El Caco

I haven't checked the mustbebeta forum for ages, hopefully there's still lots of guys putting the beta through it's paces and reporting any issues.


----------



## tatkovladko

Apart from the famous Stan Ripley, there is only a handful of people on the mustbebeta.com forum who are driving the entire process in terms of requesting features, scrutinizing current issues and pointing out new bugs. So what you get is basically the baby of very very few users. The results seem very good though.


----------



## Zugster

tatkovladko said:


> Apart from the famous Stan Ripley, there is only a handful of people on the mustbebeta.com forum who are driving the entire process in terms of requesting features, scrutinizing current issues and pointing out new bugs. So what you get is basically the baby of very very few users. The results seem very good though.


 
Personally I don't have the time to load and test over a dozen releases, so I accept this gratefully. The one thing I wish it had - but won't - is a longer duration looper. I'm waiting for Stan to finalize the features, quash the bugs and release the final stable version. We're close to there.


----------



## Kairos

Zugster said:


> Personally I don't have the time to load and test over a dozen releases, so I accept this gratefully. The one thing I wish it had - but won't - is a longer duration looper. I'm waiting for Stan to finalize the features, quash the bugs and release the final stable version. We're close to there.




There's a looper!?!

I Agree with everything you just said, definitely wanting a final stable version.


----------



## Zugster

Kairos said:


> There's a looper!?!
> 
> I Agree with everything you just said, definitely wanting a final stable version.


 
According to what I've read in the forums, you can use the delay to be a crude 4 - 5 second looper. Woo hoo.


----------



## Kairos

Zugster said:


> According to what I've read in the forums, you can use the delay to be a crude 4 - 5 second looper. Woo hoo.



Oh, lol. I didn't think so.


----------



## El Caco

The delay as a looper thing really doesn't work out. If you want a looper buy one.


----------



## Ben.Last

There's a looper. It's a very short loop though.


----------



## vlover

Does anyone know how to get that Roland JC120 "Chorus" sound on the GSP1101, I can't seem to get that sound? I tried to emulate it based on hearing it from a Roland I played at the GC.


----------



## scottro202

So, I'm essentially looking for a poor man's Axe-FX. Is this it?

I plan on using it with a tube power amp and a cab. Will this make it pretty "amp-like"?


----------



## Kairos

scottro202 said:


> So, I'm essentially looking for a poor man's Axe-FX. Is this it?
> 
> I plan on using it with a tube power amp and a cab. Will this make it pretty "amp-like"?



Yup! At least I think so, and I'm sure many others would agree with me. I'd say check out the POD HD though before you buy an 1101. I haven't had an opportunity to play the POD, but it's in the same price range, and both are multi-fx units.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

I'm wanting to get back into rack gear, I'm interested in the 1101, just a few questions.
How does this compare to the digidesign eleven rack? 
What is a good power amp for this?
Is it capable of BTBAM like tones?
And what's a good footswitch, I know it's all MIDI, so how do you set it up?


----------



## Zugster

scottro202 said:


> So, I'm essentially looking for a poor man's Axe-FX. Is this it?
> 
> I plan on using it with a tube power amp and a cab. Will this make it pretty "amp-like"?


 
I run 1101 > Carvin TS100 (tube power amp) > 2x12 cab. I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

AustinxAtomic said:


> I'm wanting to get back into rack gear, I'm interested in the 1101, just a few questions.
> How does this compare to the digidesign eleven rack?
> What is a good power amp for this?
> Is it capable of BTBAM like tones?
> And what's a good footswitch, I know it's all MIDI, so how do you set it up?


 
Can anyone help?


----------



## kurviak

AustinxAtomic said:


> I'm wanting to get back into rack gear, I'm interested in the 1101, just a few questions.
> How does this compare to the digidesign eleven rack?
> What is a good power amp for this?
> Is it capable of BTBAM like tones?
> And what's a good footswitch, I know it's all MIDI, so how do you set it up?



1.- Cant help here, I never heard the eleven in person.
2.- Rocktron Velocity, Carvin TS100, Teach 21 power block, etc. Or in combination with a guitar amp (I use mine with my Dual Rectifier in a 4C setup)
3.- Yes it is, but the GSP is somehow spongy in nature. 
4.- The best you can get for it is the Control 2, but I use it with a Behringer FCB1010


----------



## kurviak

C62 is out


----------



## scottro202

So, I tried the GSP1101 today. I liked the sounds, but it didn't "feel" very amplike direct into headphones. Will using a tube power amp + cab make it feel a bit more like a real tube amp?


----------



## djpharoah

scottro202 said:


> So, I tried the GSP1101 today. I liked the sounds, but it didn't "feel" very amplike direct into headphones. Will using a tube power amp + cab make it feel a bit more like a real tube amp?



You need to tweak a lot - the stock patches sound like the L6 POD 2.0 aka ass.

I just found a set of impulses that just sounds monstrous with the JCM900 models. Very Doug Aldrichy


----------



## op1e

Do tell! Are they free? I still cant break away from that e530 patch. Tried the JCM800 for a bit and sounded great at home, low volume. But loud through my cab at practice it was very harsh for some reason. Still haven't dialed in what I want out of the Recto models. Sumn kinda "high endy" in them I don't like at practice volume.


----------



## Zugster

I don't think the 1101 does all that good a job of it with the recto models.


----------



## Ckackley

Alrighty.. Been seriously thinking about this one. I currently use an RP500 and love it.(Actually been using nothing but Digitech since the RP10 came out YEARS ago) I've heard that the GSP uses the same program to edit patches ? If so I would be able to save all of my current patches from the RP500 then reload them into the GSP from my computer? The idea of getting the guts of my rig "off the floor" is apealing as well as quicker patch changes. Having just the floorboard controller on stage would be nice rather than the huge pedalboard of auxillary pedals I use now.


----------



## tatkovladko

Zugster said:


> I don't think the 1101 does all that good a job of it with the recto models.


Unless you use the Digi MOSH model.


----------



## Zugster

tatkovladko said:


> Unless you use the Digi MOSH model.


 
I'll try it.


----------



## Duckykong

Wanted to hear my direct tone with gsp and recorded this..decided to show you guys.

Mark Iv pre.
Screamer.
Cs Comp
Gate.
Vntg 4x12


----------



## djpharoah

Settings please - every other MarkIV patch/settings people have put up sounds really crappy.


----------



## Duckykong

I'll upload it to the Digitech site and link you in a bit. Thanks man


----------



## Deathbringer769

Nice face Nick, but nicer tone dude : )


----------



## djpharoah

Duckykong said:


> I'll upload it to the Digitech site and link you in a bit. Thanks man



Post a link here.


----------



## Duckykong

DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products\

^^ Link to patch

Duuryago

Death, that's my I had no clue I was going to upload it face. After a listen I decided to share.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

seriously considering getting this after Christmas.

Can someone compare this to the Line 6 POD X3 Pro?


Basically, I want something rack.
I want something with tones like BTBAM, occasinal djent, and good cleans.
I want something I could POSSIBLY play acoustic through.
And finally, something decent for recording.

Is this for me?


----------



## Kairos

I like it for all those things, it's a great all-in-one on a budget. I have no experience with the POD though.

Seems like people get better recording with the POD though. This is probably just because everyone and their mother has one, so great techniques have been found. I don't doubt the 1101's recording capability though. Once I get an interface and proper headphones I'll let you know and throw up some clips.

I've never played an acoustic through it, but I don't think it would sound bad.


----------



## Zugster

The new firmware versions for the 1101 support user cabs. A big boost to the direct recording capabilities.


----------



## Sang-Drax

GSP1101 >>>>>>>>>>> POD X3 IMO. I've got both.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> Do tell! Are they free? I still cant break away from that e530 patch. Tried the JCM800 for a bit and sounded great at home, low volume. But loud through my cab at practice it was very harsh for some reason. Still haven't dialed in what I want out of the Recto models. Sumn kinda "high endy" in them I don't like at practice volume.



I totally agree that the Recto models are very 'high end-y' and even using custom IR's it's hard to dial out. I've switched to bass in my band, so I'm limited to using mine with headphones/monitor speakers so I can't really comment on how my settings sound through a power amp/cab setup.

As far as high gain goes, I'd say the best amps on the 1101 are the Randall RG100, MK IV, 5150 and the Carvin.

If you want some awesome free IR's, here's a couple of links:

http://www.acmebargig.com/download.php?id=39

http://relivethefuture.com/music/patches/GuitarHacksImpulses.rar

For the first link, when you un-rar the file, the impulses are in the folder marked " Catharsis ". Like I said in previous posts, the IR's in those links completely blow away the stock ones. They bring a bit of clarity to the amps without being too 'fizzy' like the Pod XT tended to be. All you have to do is update the firmware to version 57 or higher from mustbebeta and get the 'IR Loader' program. Then you'll have 10 'user' slots in the cab section to load in whatever impulses you want and it's absolutely worth it.


----------



## splinter8451

Hey dudes! 

So I got a GSP1101 last week and I got the e530 patch and a few 5150 and Mark IV patches and I tweaked them with these studio monitor headphones I have here at home and I had some patches that I thought were sounding pretty good...

Today I went to my drummers house and plugged the GSP into the effects return of my friends 6505+ and was blown away, shit sounded awesome. 

BUT, when we used the GSP direct into my drummers Protools interface for some reason we could not dial out this fizzy zipper fart sound in the high end. 

I'm thinking it may have to do with the pickup in my guitar cause it is a D-Activator X which has mad high output. But has anyone else experienced this? Is there an easy way to get rid of the fizz? We tried messing with the Parametric EQ and the amp settings in the GSP but we couldn't get rid of it  it was very frustrating. 

Any help from you masters of the GSP?

EDIT: We tried using a bunch of different cabs on the GSP as well as some of the Catharsis and Sneap forum impulses but we couldn't get rid of it! My drummer described it as a "scratchy" sound in the high end. He is a pretty ridiculous studio engineer so I trust his ears


----------



## op1e

Try a different guitar to eliminate that as an issue. I battled this too until I changed out some electronics in my guitars. Sometimes its a selector switch or pot that adds that grainy kinda buzz you hear, right before your gate kicks in. Had a song I was recording that had palm mutes in drop A that rang out a little, and right when it started to fade I heard some kind of grainy, fizzy buzzing sound. Finally got pissed and ordered a Blackout for my bridge. Came with pots and jack, so eliminated all the possible culprits. Plus way quieter than passives.


----------



## Ben.Last

Did you turn on the low pass filter (LPF) in the amp/cab options?


----------



## op1e

Spinedriver said:


> I totally agree that the Recto models are very 'high end-y' and even using custom IR's it's hard to dial out. I've switched to bass in my band, so I'm limited to using mine with headphones/monitor speakers so I can't really comment on how my settings sound through a power amp/cab setup.
> 
> As far as high gain goes, I'd say the best amps on the 1101 are the Randall RG100, MK IV, 5150 and the Carvin.
> 
> If you want some awesome free IR's, here's a couple of links:
> 
> http://www.acmebargig.com/download.php?id=39
> 
> http://relivethefuture.com/music/patches/GuitarHacksImpulses.rar
> 
> For the first link, when you un-rar the file, the impulses are in the folder marked " Catharsis ". Like I said in previous posts, the IR's in those links completely blow away the stock ones. They bring a bit of clarity to the amps without being too 'fizzy' like the Pod XT tended to be. All you have to do is update the firmware to version 57 or higher from mustbebeta and get the 'IR Loader' program. Then you'll have 10 'user' slots in the cab section to load in whatever impulses you want and it's absolutely worth it.



Thanks! Didn't even see you post that. I'll try em out over the holiday. Still trying to find something to unseat the e530 patch as ruler of my rythm channels.


----------



## splinter8451

Lern2swim said:


> Did you turn on the low pass filter (LPF) in the amp/cab options?



I didn't even know about it, so I just checked and it appears it was off. Does it matter that we used the 1/4 out into his interface and not the XLR? 

And to op1e, I don't think it is my wiring I think that my pickup has too intense of a bass response. It sounds good for live playing cause it's really chunky but it may be too much for recording purposes. I'll try out some different guitars on my patches tomorrow!


----------



## Bevo

You could try rolling off your guitar volume. Did it also sound this way with the headphones on and the same guitar?


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah with headphones on it has the same sound, but through an amp it was totally different. I'm guessing the impulses we were using just didn't like the settings I had with that pickup.


----------



## Jerich

great forum stuff here guys!! i need to up load some of my patch's rikk beatty from digitech helped me out a lot... he's the best!!!


----------



## splinter8451

Upload them patches man! 

I saw Rikk in a Digitech clinic last year and he had some killer tones from the RP1000


----------



## AustinxAtomic

I'm definitely picking up a gsp1101 here pretty soon.
just got a question: what are impulses?
I keep seeing you can "load your own impulses" into the gsp1101, can anyone explain that to me?


I love the tone this guy has at around 0:20.
he's using "impulses", I don't get it..


----------



## Kairos

AustinxAtomic said:


> just got a question: what are impulses?
> I keep seeing you can "load your own impulses" into the gsp1101, can anyone explain that to me?



There's a good sticky on what they are, I'll link it later when I find it.

Here are some impulses to download:

You have to register for these
Guitar Amp Modeling &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack

Index of /impulses

Once you have the .wav files on your computer download the cab loader from mustbebeta:

Beta versions for DigiTech

When it opens search for the impulses and upload them into the GSP1101

Or if you have raw guitar signals you can download something like this and use it in your DAW:

LePou Plugins

Download "Canadian Metal Release" on the right side bar.

Any other questions just ask


----------



## AustinxAtomic

so what I'm getting from this, is that impulses are basically different amp models you can upload into the 1101?


----------



## Zugster

AustinxAtomic said:


> so what I'm getting from this, is that impulses are basically different amp models you can upload into the 1101?


 
No, not amp models at all. Different cab models, which also include mic models.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

can you explain a bit?
What's the point of different cab models?
And what are mic models used for?

Sorry, I'm a bit new on things like this, but wanting to learn.


----------



## Kairos

AustinxAtomic said:


> can you explain a bit?
> What's the point of different cab models?
> And what are mic models used for?
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit new on things like this, but wanting to learn.



The point of different cab models is that you cabn have different tones. Wouldn't you like be able to potentially record with any cab you want; vht, orange, mesa, etc. Impulses allow you to do that, quietly and inexpensively 

Different mic models are just that. The person recording the impulse needs to record the sound (obviously) and the mic they choose affects the sound; e.g. SM57


----------



## AustinxAtomic

alright, I think I've got it.
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Zugster

Can someone recommend some hiqh quality powered monitors? Not just for recording, but for playing at home with the 1101 and implulses. What brands and models do you like, and what would I need to spend?


----------



## Kairos

Zugster said:


> Can someone recommend some hiqh quality powered monitors? Not just for recording, but for playing at home with the 1101 and implulses. What brands and models do you like, and what would I need to spend?



The ones that come to mind are the Mackie HD, QSC K, and I think carvin has active monitors. I only have experience with the QSC, and I though they were quite good. I would probably buy them if I went the FRFR route, they just seem to be the most cost effective and still sound great.


----------



## Kairos

I so got around to recording some stuff with the GSP. I know the mix is not the greatest but hopefully it will give you a rough idea of what can be done with the 1101.

Theres an acoustic and a more metal song.

SoundClick artist: merritt stone - page with MP3 music downloads

Tell me what ya think!


----------



## Bevo

Zugster said:


> Can someone recommend some hiqh quality powered monitors? Not just for recording, but for playing at home with the 1101 and implulses. What brands and models do you like, and what would I need to spend?


 
Monitiors can be expensive and limited by volume but are key for recording.
If you want to rock look at a powered P/A cab or a couple 8-10 inch P/A speakers. These are also available to rent so you can try before you buy.

I have a 12 in P/A monitor at home with a seperate amp, works amazing.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Kairos said:


> I so got around to recording some stuff with the GSP. I know the mix is not the greatest but hopefully it will give you a rough idea of what can be done with the 1101.
> 
> Theres an acoustic and a more metal song.
> 
> SoundClick artist: merritt stone - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> Tell me what ya think!



Awesome tones, man 

What models did you use?


----------



## Zugster

Bevo said:


> Monitiors can be expensive and limited by volume but are key for recording.
> If you want to rock look at a powered P/A cab or a couple 8-10 inch P/A speakers. These are also available to rent so you can try before you buy.
> 
> I have a 12 in P/A monitor at home with a seperate amp, works amazing.


 
Sorry If I'm a little dense, but I don't quite get it. What's a "12 in P/A monitor?"

I was thinking in terms of speakers that would fit on desktop.

What I currenlty have is the 1101 running into a TS100 and a 2x12, but I also want to be able to use impulses into a high quality, low to moderate volume setup.


----------



## Kairos

Sang-Drax said:


> Awesome tones, man
> 
> What models did you use?



Thanks, the clean was just Dread Acoustic for the amp model. Nothing else but some bass reduction eq. Zero editing was done.

The riff was the 5150 and the 808. I also had a noise gate and parametric eq. Then in my DAW I just eq'd it a bit, and mastered it with Ozone. Definitely the less is more approach though. I can upload the raw signal if you would like.

EDIT: I forgot to say I used the S-Preshigh impulse loaded into the GSP, not the DAW.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I can't seem to figure out how to load in Impulse. I have c62 installed, and when I run the c57 User Cab Uploader (or something like that), I get the message "the device is now ready to use", but the User slots are all empty anyway. When I tried it the third time, the GSP crashed and I had to re-install C62. 

I followed the procedure again after re-installation; still no luck - my gsp keeps ignoring the impulse I just loaded.

Any suggestions?

edit: it seems to be working now, although there's no name change in the X Edit. With IR's or not, the tone I get still seems to be to much fizzy for my tastes.


----------



## Bevo

Zugster said:


> Sorry If I'm a little dense, but I don't quite get it. What's a "12 in P/A monitor?"
> 
> I was thinking in terms of speakers that would fit on desktop.
> 
> What I currenlty have is the 1101 running into a TS100 and a 2x12, but I also want to be able to use impulses into a high quality, low to moderate volume setup.


 
Like a DJ speaker.
Sounds like you need more recording type monitors then, your best to go to the store to see what they have. Give them all a listen then see if you can find the one you like used.
Keep in mind that the price on a monitor is each as in one at that price!


----------



## Spinedriver

Sang-Drax said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to load in Impulse. I have c62 installed, and when I run the c57 User Cab Uploader (or something like that), I get the message "the device is now ready to use", but the User slots are all empty anyway. When I tried it the third time, the GSP crashed and I had to re-install C62.
> 
> I followed the procedure again after re-installation; still no luck - my gsp keeps ignoring the impulse I just loaded.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> edit: it seems to be working now, although there's no name change in the X Edit. With IR's or not, the tone I get still seems to be to much fizzy for my tastes.



The 'fizz' you describe will depend on the IR's that you load up. I use some of the LePou "Canadian Metal" (aka Catharsis IR) files and the others are from the "Guitar Hacks" file. I'll try and load in a few samples in the near future as I just got a PS3 a few days ago and I'm kinda liking that a little _too much_ for my own good. 

As for the IR loader program, when you get to the main box, you select which slot you want to load the IR into, erase the "User #" text and replace it with what you want to call it (X-edit will still refer to them as "custom #" but the name will be displayed on the GSP's readout.

Underneath that, there are 2 little boxes. One says to permanently write the file and the other says temporarily write it. If you don't check either, it won't save properly (I went through that half a dozen times before I figured out what was going on).

Much like the stock cabs though, some IR's do sound fizzy with some amps but not so much with others. I know on the 5150 model, I have the gain below 50% I think and it's still very Machine Head like.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Spinedriver said:


> The 'fizz' you describe will depend on the IR's that you load up. I use some of the LePou "Canadian Metal" (aka Catharsis IR) files and the others are from the "Guitar Hacks" file. I'll try and load in a few samples in the near future as I just got a PS3 a few days ago and I'm kinda liking that a little _too much_ for my own good.
> 
> As for the IR loader program, when you get to the main box, you select which slot you want to load the IR into, erase the "User #" text and replace it with what you want to call it (X-edit will still refer to them as "custom #" but the name will be displayed on the GSP's readout.
> 
> Underneath that, there are 2 little boxes. One says to permanently write the file and the other says temporarily write it. If you don't check either, it won't save properly (I went through that half a dozen times before I figured out what was going on).
> 
> Much like the stock cabs though, some IR's do sound fizzy with some amps but not so much with others. I know on the 5150 model, I have the gain below 50% I think and it's still very Machine Head like.



Thanks, man 

Yeah, I don't really get the 2 boxes to click on either; I clicked on the 'permanently' write it and it worked. However, GSP just ignores me when I rename the "USER", which is why I thought it kept not working. It does, only the name won't change.

Anyway, I'm having all sort of issues trying to make my interface and DAW work. I suppose I should throw my PC in the trash can.


----------



## Kairos

Sang-Drax said:


> .Anyway, I'm having all sort of issues trying to make my interface and DAW work. I suppose I should throw my PC in the trash can.



What exactly are the problems? I have a PC, I honestly like it better then a mac, for recording.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Kairos said:


> What exactly are the problems? I have a PC, I honestly like it better then a mac, for recording.



Oh, my rant is aimed at my pc in particular, not at pc's in general.

For once, whenever I turn it on, it doesn't immediately recognize the m box. I have to go through all the procedure of finding the drivers and rebooting everytime.

When I finally managed to open the Pro Tools (v. 7.0), I couldn't hear the metronome. I tried to configure the output, to no avail. I tried recording something anyway, just to see if it was working, and it did. I decided to try out another track just for fun; created a new audio track but this time it didn't work. It was if I was playing nothing. I have no clue why, since I had done the exact same thing as before.

I'm on the edge of acquiring a v. 8.0 which runs with Vista, so that I can try it on my laptop - a lot better than my old PC.


----------



## Kairos

Sang-Drax said:


> Oh, my rant is aimed at my pc in particular, not at pc's in general.
> 
> For once, whenever I turn it on, it doesn't immediately recognize the m box. I have to go through all the procedure of finding the drivers and rebooting everytime.
> 
> When I finally managed to open the Pro Tools (v. 7.0), I couldn't hear the metronome. I tried to configure the output, to no avail. I tried recording something anyway, just to see if it was working, and it did. I decided to try out another track just for fun; created a new audio track but this time it didn't work. It was if I was playing nothing. I have no clue why, since I had done the exact same thing as before.
> 
> I'm on the edge of acquiring a v. 8.0 which runs with Vista, so that I can try it on my laptop - a lot better than my old PC.



Bummer about the computer man. Unfortunately I have no idea how to help you as I've never used Pro Tools before. For the metronome, I guess just always check the obvious like making sure it's set to play while recording, making sure the volume is at a good level. If you say, are using the headphone output (on the 1101) to hear what your doing. And in the driver configuration you choose ASIO. It should start playing the metronome through the 1101 and out the headphones. Are you using the USB out or an interface?


----------



## Sang-Drax

Kairos said:


> Bummer about the computer man. Unfortunately I have no idea how to help you as I've never used Pro Tools before. For the metronome, I guess just always check the obvious like making sure it's set to play while recording, making sure the volume is at a good level. If you say, are using the headphone output (on the 1101) to hear what your doing. And in the driver configuration you choose ASIO. It should start playing the metronome through the 1101 and out the headphones. Are you using the USB out or an interface?



I'm using an interface - M Box 2. Going straight into USB just won't work for some reason. I could say the problem is me, except for the fact that I friend of mine does professional recording and couldn't figure what the problem was when he tried fixing it some time ago. Granted, I didn't have the m box by then, but anyway, it does say something.


----------



## Kairos

Sang-Drax said:


> I'm using an interface - M Box 2. Going straight into USB just won't work for some reason. I could say the problem is me, except for the fact that I friend of mine does professional recording and couldn't figure what the problem was when he tried fixing it some time ago. Granted, I didn't have the m box by then, but anyway, it does say something.



Maybe try taking your rig to a friends computer and seeing if it works. Then at least you'll know if the problem is the computer.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Kairos said:


> Maybe try taking your rig to a friends computer and seeing if it works. Then at least you'll know if the problem is the computer.



It kinda is, since I've recorded a track with my GSP with this very interface at my friend's - the one I've bought the m box from =/


----------



## Kairos

Sang-Drax said:


> It kinda is, since I've recorded a track with my GSP with this very interface at my friend's - the one I've bought the m box from =/



Then I suppose it's time for a new computer. HUZZAHH!


----------



## Spinedriver

I've found that the usb interface in the 1101 is pretty sketchy to say the least (compared to the Pod anyway). You can only run one or 2 programs at a time. With my pc, if I want to run X-Edit, I can run that and possibly Winamp or the VLC media player or Sony Acid. If I want to fire up a program like ReValver or Amplitube, I have to shut X-Edit off, otherwise I get no sound out. The input works because I can see the input level meters moving but there's no sound coming out of my speakers/headphones.

When I used to use the Pod, it was tricky configuring the input to work properly but once I got it, I could run just about anything and it worked fine. With the 1101, if you try to run more than 2 or 3 things at once, it tends to choke up and you have to shut something off if you want audio from a different program.


----------



## Ben.Last

Spinedriver said:


> I've found that the usb interface in the 1101 is pretty sketchy to say the least (compared to the Pod anyway). You can only run one or 2 programs at a time. With my pc, if I want to run X-Edit, I can run that and possibly Winamp or the VLC media player or Sony Acid. If I want to fire up a program like ReValver or Amplitube, I have to shut X-Edit off, otherwise I get no sound out. The input works because I can see the input level meters moving but there's no sound coming out of my speakers/headphones.
> 
> When I used to use the Pod, it was tricky configuring the input to work properly but once I got it, I could run just about anything and it worked fine. With the 1101, if you try to run more than 2 or 3 things at once, it tends to choke up and you have to shut something off if you want audio from a different program.



Mine runs perfectly. It's not the greatest interface in the world (latency-wise) but I've never had any issues. Are your headphones plugged into the GSP or your computer?


----------



## Spinedriver

I have my headphones plugged into the GSP and I use AISO4ALL for midi interface. When I used to have my Pod XTL, I could run any number of programs at the same time. With the GSP however, if I have more than 1 or 2 programs open at once, any more that I open up have no output. I either hear nothing from whatever it is I've opened or I get a message saying that the unit is busy/not responding.

I was just assuming that it's a limitation with the interface drivers. The unit definitely works as it should as I don't think it was designed to be a sound card for a pc. As for os, I'm running Windows 7 but haven't had an opportunity to try it with XP. As per the latency, as long as I turn the GSP to 0% and USB 50%, when I run ReValver, I can fix the latency so that it's very minimal.

So yeah, it's not that big of an issue, I just have to limit how many things I have open at once.


----------



## Shannon

Hey guys, I've had an 1101 since they debuted, but i haven't upgraded it from the stock firmware. I see on the mustbebeta site that there's been numerous upgrades. 

Do I have to upload every upgrade or can I just upload the latest one?
And what's the most current upgrade?


----------



## Spinedriver

Shannon said:


> Hey guys, I've had an 1101 since they debuted, but i haven't upgraded it from the stock firmware. I see on the mustbebeta site that there's been numerous upgrades.
> 
> Do I have to upload every upgrade or can I just upload the latest one?
> And what's the most current upgrade?



I believe 62 is the latest one and you'll be fine just upgrading with that one.

If you want to upload your own IR's to the custom slots, you also have to get the 'IR Loader'.


----------



## Kairos

Shannon said:


> Hey guys, I've had an 1101 since they debuted, but i haven't upgraded it from the stock firmware. I see on the mustbebeta site that there's been numerous upgrades.
> 
> Do I have to upload every upgrade or can I just upload the latest one?
> And what's the most current upgrade?



Yeah, C62 is the newest. I have C59 and it works fine for me. You'll definitely want to get the cab loader so you can use your own impulses. It's a huge upgrade in tone.

Also, everybody, here's another little breakdown track I did. The guitars are raw, doubletracked hopefully it gives you a good idea of the GSP's capibility. Hope you like it 

merritt stone - Oh Darn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## metal_sam14

Could somebody please help me with a level issue?
When using the gsp in the 4cm, when bypassed I loose a lot of amp volume compared to running the amp without the gsp.
Could someone share their settings for the 4cm or please help me out?


----------



## Shannon

Thanks for the info, guys. I've always enjoyed the 1101. However, I have been curious about these upgrades, but have been a little leary of installing unofficial releases.


----------



## Spinedriver

Kairos said:


> Yeah, C62 is the newest. I have C59 and it works fine for me. You'll definitely want to get the cab loader so you can use your own impulses. It's a huge upgrade in tone.
> 
> Also, everybody, here's another little breakdown track I did. The guitars are raw, doubletracked hopefully it gives you a good idea of the GSP's capibility. Hope you like it
> 
> merritt stone - Oh Darn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Not bad at all... Which amps did you use ? I'm going to try and record a few short samples of some of the patches I have with the MK IV, 5150, Randall & Carvin in the not too distant future and I'll post 'em up if/when I get a chance.


----------



## Kairos

Spinedriver said:


> Not bad at all... Which amps did you use ? I'm going to try and record a few short samples of some of the patches I have with the MK IV, 5150, Randall & Carvin in the not too distant future and I'll post 'em up if/when I get a chance.



Thanks man. For this I used the 5150 and 808 with minimal eq and gating. Still a work in progress but I'm leaps and bounds better now that I have an awesome pair of headphones to reference my patches. I'm currently working on some patches with the Mark IV, Triple Rec and 2101 Sat Tube, hopefully I'll post some stuff soon. I look foreword to hearing your patches too!


----------



## Spinedriver

Here's a few verrrrrrrry rough tracks I did up in a hurry. The volume is pretty low for some bizarre reason and the drum tracks didn't come through either.  

I guess there's a reason I don't do this for a living... lol......

ANYhoo, I did a minute long riff using each patch just to give an idea of how the custom IRs sound. I'd re-record them using some stock ones but they all sound pretty bad compared to the ones I've loaded in, so I don't see much of a point. 

Anyhoo, feel free to mock away and if anyone wants the settings I can either post a picture of them or just pm them to you if you want.

http://soundcloud.com/voss451

ps: the guitar I used is an old 'pos' Telecaster Custom w/ a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge.

p.ps: I fixed the volume issue


----------



## Kairos

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a few verrrrrrrry rough tracks I did up in a hurry. The volume is pretty low for some bizarre reason and the drum tracks didn't come through either.
> 
> I guess there's a reason I don't do this for a living... lol......
> 
> ANYhoo, I did a minute long riff using each patch just to give an idea of how the custom IRs sound. I'd re-record them using some stock ones but they all sound pretty bad compared to the ones I've loaded in, so I don't see much of a point.
> 
> Anyhoo, feel free to mock away and if anyone wants the settings I can either post a picture of them or just pm them to you if you want.
> 
> Voss451's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ps: the guitar I used is an old 'pos' Telecaster Custom w/ a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge.



Sounds good dude, I can't wait to hear it in a mix! Naturally I like the 5150 the best. The Randall and other one (along with most of the 1101's high gain amps) just sounds to fizzy to me. I have yet to really get a patch with one. Anyway great job, hope to hear more


----------



## Spinedriver

Kairos said:


> Sounds good dude, I can't wait to hear it in a mix! Naturally I like the 5150 the best. The Randall and other one (along with most of the 1101's high gain amps) just sounds to fizzy to me. I have yet to really get a patch with one. Anyway great job, hope to hear more




It's funny, for the 5150 patch, I have the gain set at around 41 (which is pretty low considering how much gain I normally use).

Here's what the sample was set at - minus the Guitar Hacks JJ Powertubes "JJ BBAE-Half" Impulse I have in the custom slot. As for the eq, the global is all zeroed, the lows are at 0db and the high is set to: 2db @ 6.7 KHz & wide band selected.


----------



## Kairos

Cool, I'm going to mess with that tomorrow. I actually have the gain set really low on the 5150 too, even lower for recording. Actually my entire 5150 patch is quite similar.


----------



## Sang-Drax

@Spinediver: can't wait to hear it when I get back home =)


----------



## Heavy Ed

So I see vC63 is out. Anyone try it yet? I think I'm still running vC56. Just wondering what the most stable version is currently since the cab impulses. Opinions?


----------



## Kairos

Heavy Ed said:


> So I see vC63 is out. Anyone try it yet? I think I'm still running vC56. Just wondering what the most stable version is currently since the cab impulses. Opinions?



I'm still using c59. I'm just too lazy to update and it works fine.


----------



## Ben.Last

I have 63 downloaded but not installed yet. I'd assume, with the time that passed between 62 and 63, that 63 SHOULD be pretty damned stable. (I haven't been on the beta forum to see what people are saying recently though)


----------



## Spinedriver

Heavy Ed said:


> So I see vC63 is out. Anyone try it yet? I think I'm still running vC56. Just wondering what the most stable version is currently since the cab impulses. Opinions?



I'm using C59 and I haven't had any problems to speak of. From what I've read, the only real changes being made with the newer updates are fixes for the wah & whammy. And since I don't have an expression pedal to use with it, I didn't see any point.


----------



## op1e

metal_sam14 said:


> Could somebody please help me with a level issue?
> When using the gsp in the 4cm, when bypassed I loose a lot of amp volume compared to running the amp without the gsp.
> Could someone share their settings for the 4cm or please help me out?



Here's a trick, dont turn the amp to off in GSP, leave it on and put the amp model to direct. That way you can change the patch volume to make up for the loss of volume from your FX Loop.


----------



## metal_sam14

op1e said:


> Here's a trick, dont turn the amp to off in GSP, leave it on and put the amp model to direct. That way you can change the patch volume to make up for the loss of volume from your FX Loop.



Righto I will try that, cheers mate!


----------



## Bevo

Just plugged into mine and not a sound?

Checked the cable and connection to the amp then found both the output level was super scratchy and the edit/select the same. Moving it slightly it comes back on or should I say makes noise.
Hopefully its still under warrenty.


----------



## Jzbass25

I have a question can you use the gsp as just a direct in to guitar without any modeling? I was thinking about using some vst amps.


----------



## Kairos

Jzbass25 said:


> I have a question can you use the gsp as just a direct in to guitar without any modeling? I was thinking about using some vst amps.



You can but you wouldn't really want to, IMO. If you want to reamp and use vst's just get a good interface. But if you just want to record with it then its not a very good option, as the built in usb isn't the best.

Also when I say you can I mean that I just turn off all the effects, set the amp to empty and turn the cab to direct. I can honestly get better tones from the GSP itself then from a VST.


----------



## JMP2203

question abouth 4cm and parellel loops:

can i use the whammy before the preamp and the other fx with kill dry after the preamp?(my amp have paralle loop)

thanks


----------



## Bevo

So after my GSP completly died I did all the stuff I could think of to get it going again.
Changed all the cables unplugged it to hopefuly reset it, searched the website, contacted them to see about warrenty and was going to send it back today.

Thought I would try one more time and plugged in the same cord and guitar and same output cable to the amp. Worked like nothing happened?

Crazy but I am glad its back to normal now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bevo said:


> So after my GSP completly died I did all the stuff I could think of to get it going again.
> Changed all the cables unplugged it to hopefuly reset it, searched the website, contacted them to see about warrenty and was going to send it back today.
> 
> Thought I would try one more time and plugged in the same cord and guitar and same output cable to the amp. Worked like nothing happened?
> 
> Crazy but I am glad its back to normal now.



Good deal


----------



## Spinedriver

That's the funny thing about digital gear, sometimes it just needs a good re-boot.


----------



## Bevo

Digital, what can you do..

Well this weekend i will be picking up a VHT amp, just incase..
New amp day to follow!


----------



## metal_sam14

ok the 4cm is doing my head in

I CANT BALANCE THE VOLUMES

I get all my patches set up at home, thats fine. then I get to band prac and I cant get it to sound good turned up.

If I turn the volume knob on the gsp up, it makes the preamp of my 6505 louder as well on the straight in patches and it sounds like shit

Or if I turn the 6505 up on the amp itself, I cant get my gsp clean patches loud enough because again, adjusting the volume on the gsp on the front panel turns the 6505 up as well, and it sounds like shit.

what am I missing here? this is doing my fucking head in


----------



## op1e

Is your global IO set to a tube power section? Maybe mess with that. I know it makes a big difference in sound for me. If I set mine to tube instead of solid state, it sounds way different.


----------



## metal_sam14

op1e said:


> Is your global IO set to a tube power section? Maybe mess with that. I know it makes a big difference in sound for me. If I set mine to tube instead of solid state, it sounds way different.



Its not the sound thats the problem, its the volume issues that are messing me up


----------



## JMP2203

JMP2203 said:


> question abouth 4cm and parellel loops:
> 
> can i use the whammy before the preamp and the other fx with kill dry after the preamp?(my amp have paralle loop)
> 
> thanks


----------



## kurviak

JMP2203 said:


>


yes


----------



## Demeyes

I'm using my GSP at the minute for recording. I'm using it as my monitoring tone for tracking DI tracks which will be reamped later. It's working out nicely and is much handier than using some amp sims.


----------



## Universe74

Is there any benefit in purchasing an audio interface over using the GSP?


----------



## Kairos

An interface doesn't make tones. It just converts them from the input (i.e. guitar) and makes them readable by a DAW, thus a recording. The GSP is a preamp (makes tones but doesn't have a poweramp and play through a speaker). The GSP also has a usb out for convenient, albeit not the greatest recordings.

I think that's what you're asking


----------



## Universe74

Kairos said:


> An interface doesn't make tones. It just converts them from the input (i.e. guitar) and makes them readable by a DAW, thus a recording. The GSP is a preamp (makes tones but doesn't have a poweramp and play through a speaker). The GSP also has a usb out for convenient, albeit not the greatest recordings.
> 
> I think that's what you're asking



Not really. The GSP also doubles as a recording interface. I was wondering if it was good enough, or if I should be looking at an M-Audio product or the like.


----------



## Kairos

It's good enough for recording scratch tracks, and fleshing out ideas. I wouldn't use it as a legitamite recording tool though. The GSP into my Focusrite USB6 works great though 

Here's two clips I recorded a while ago. I should probably update with some newer stuff.

SoundClick artist: merritt stone - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Universe74

Kairos said:


> It's good enough for recording scratch tracks, and fleshing out ideas. I wouldn't use it as a legitamite recording tool though. The GSP into my Focusrite USB6 works great though
> 
> Here's two clips I recorded a while ago. I should probably update with some newer stuff.
> 
> SoundClick artist: merritt stone - page with MP3 music downloads



I've used mine already to record...haven't seen any limitations but I'm really new to computer recording. I'll keep an eye out for a new interface.


----------



## Kairos

It's just that the D/A converters and preamps aren't the greatest, which result in a loss of tone. I thought the difference was huge when I upgraded from the built in usb to the Focusrite interface.

Have you ever recorded with an interface? and are you using good monitors/headphones? That could be why you don't notice much of a difference.


----------



## Universe74

Kairos said:


> Have you ever recorded with an interface? and are you using good monitors/headphones? That could be why you don't notice much of a difference.



Entirely likely.


----------



## ryan9896

I posted a video on you tube demonstrating the majority of the amp models on the GSP1101, my favorites anyway. I demo about 30 amps/presets with a clear shot of the control 2 display so u can see what amp it's on and you get a nice side by side comparison of all the tone capabilities this thing has!!

I got my GSP1101 and Control 2 used on eBay with the boxes/manuals for $440 USD!! Well worth it;-)

The video is posted below, thanks metal Sam!!!!


----------



## metal_sam14

^


----------



## op1e

Tried the 5150 model and loved it at home, but wasn't cutting enough with the band. Was running it 6 6 6 with the same peq as the engl e530 patch and no post eq I think. I got rid of the eq's fore and aft and got better, but still not good enough yet.


----------



## Kairos

metal_sam14 said:


> ^




Your low and mid gain patches, almost in there entirety, are ace


----------



## hxcdeathcore

Would this get me good heavy rock, pop punk, and jazz tones? I like the axe fx but don't want to spend so much


----------



## metal_sam14

ryan9896 said:


> I posted a video on you tube demonstrating the majority of the amp models on the GSP1101, my favorites anyway. I demo about 30 amps/presets with a clear shot of the control 2 display so u can see what amp it's on and you get a nice side by side comparison of all the tone capabilities this thing has!!
> 
> I got my GSP1101 and Control 2 used on eBay with the boxes/manuals for $440 USD!! Well worth it;-)
> 
> The video is posted below, thanks metal Sam!!!!



No worries mate, all you have to do to embed videos is copy and paste the URL of the video and the site does the rest


----------



## metal_sam14

op1e said:


> Tried the 5150 model and loved it at home, but wasn't cutting enough with the band. Was running it 6 6 6 with the same peq as the engl e530 patch and no post eq I think. I got rid of the eq's fore and aft and got better, but still not good enough yet.



Chuck a TS 808 model in front of it and set it as a clean boost (0 drive, tone to taste, 99 level), I did this and it did wonders to my 5150 model tone


----------



## ryan9896

hxcdeathcore said:


> Would this get me good heavy rock, pop punk, and jazz tones? I like the axe fx but don't want to spend so much



I believe the GSP would give u what your looking for...the tone capabilities are ENDLESS with this thing!!! I literally have only had this thing for about 2 weeks, and you can see the tones I have access to at the touch of a button. And I feel like I havn't even scratched the surface as far as what it's capable of. And as I mentioned, these presets are just an amp model, gate, & EQ. Plus I have the overdrive ready to go at the touch of a button


----------



## ryan9896

Kairos said:


> Your low and mid gain patches, almost in there entirety, are ace



I'll take that as a compliment.....I recognize that I need to pay a little attention to the higher gain patches as they require a bit more adjusting to get optimum results. But considering I have not spent much time tweaking these presets, I think they all sound damn good!!! Even the lower/mid gain patches have room for some shaping.

I wanted the video to show the baseline tones the GSP is equipped with, and show the range of genres it will cover.

When I first got the GSP, I started clicking through the presets and my first thought was "where do I start? How can I feel organized?". Cuz at first, it's a whole lot of everything!! All the presets are a blend of a little bit of this, a little bit of that, this amp, that cab, compressor, EQ, gate, delay, flanger, blah blah blah. So when I started saving presets, I wanted to strip them all down so I could build on them from there. So I figured I could use 40 or so presets for each amp model, and save the rest to use as song tone banks, solo patches, etc. So that was my approach, which I think may help people from feeling overwhelmed by these units.

At this point, I really feel like I actually own all these different amps, and the many tones I like are now all within reach. I will be posting more videos on YouTube in the future, so to anyone else who are curious as to what it can do, keep an eye out!!!!


----------



## Kairos

Ryan, it's not that the high gain patches sounded bad at all (to the contrary actually, the 5150 was tight!) but the overdrive and low gain patches all just sounded fantastic with almost every amp. The GSP's higher gain amps mostly sound crap to me and are just unusable anyway.

Yeah, when I first got mine, being my first modeler, I was way overwhelmed. But making patches is easy and I just make them as I need them. It's not really inhibiting to me at all like some people.

And your point about feeling like you own all these amps, exactly! The GSP is a fantastic unit that just requires lots of tweaking. But once you get it you can do some great things.


----------



## ryan9896

yeah, i like the idea of having the different presets with the individual amp models ready to go, and the rest will just be there for gigging....like i will have 3 presets to you use for song A and 4 presets to use for song B, etc.

i am going to experiment with some of the overdrives in front of the high gain patches to try an get them sounding sweet. and i will try metal sam's clean boost approach as well.


----------



## Albionic

hi guys i'm considering one of these i have a couple of questions 

i've heard digital modellers have trouble cutting through a band mix is this true?

also i' use a marshall 8004 power amp at the moment but i fear this may not be loud enough for a large gig so what power amps do you guys use? in my band we have a couple of big qsc power amps meant for pa that we don't use.would one of those do the job? obviously i'd have to watch the volume through my 4x12.

thanks for any help


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albionic said:


> hi guys i'm considering one of these i have a couple of questions
> 
> i've heard digital modellers have trouble cutting through a band mix is this true?
> 
> also i' use a marshall 8004 power amp at the moment but i fear this may not be loud enough for a large gig so what power amps do you guys use? in my band we have a couple of big qsc power amps meant for pa that we don't use.would one of those do the job? obviously i'd have to watch the volume through my 4x12.
> 
> thanks for any help



I can't answer your 2nd question but I can your 1st.

That's bogus, if you have proper amplification and you have the EQ set correctly, then you will cut through. The EQ range guitar amps have is limited compared to what a modeler can do. What does that mean? It means that you are more able to screw everything up. EQ it at practice with the band, not at home by yourself, and you shouldn't have a problem. The only time I've ever had a problem is when I was doing the dreaded mid-scoop. I took out like all of my mids so I sounded really thin and when I was done playing my little riff I looked at the bass player and said "Wow, you did a really good job following me. That was perfect." and then he told me it was just me playing.  I sounded like cymbals and bass. I've since bettered my tone. Don't forget though, you can do a slight mid-scoop but what I had done was very extreme.


----------



## Kairos

Albionic said:


> hi guys i'm considering one of these i have a couple of questions
> 
> i've heard digital modellers have trouble cutting through a band mix is this true?
> 
> also i' use a marshall 8004 power amp at the moment but i fear this may not be loud enough for a large gig so what power amps do you guys use? in my band we have a couple of big qsc power amps meant for pa that we don't use.would one of those do the job? obviously i'd have to watch the volume through my 4x12.
> 
> thanks for any help



1. Where on earth did you hear that. Someone who doesn't know how to eq I presume.

2. I have no experience with the Marshall, but the QSC's will work although not ideal since they're not made for guitar preamps. The general consensus is the Carvin TS100, Mesa 50/50, VHT, or something similar will to wonders for dedigitalizing the tone.


----------



## Albionic

lol i read it on a forum somewhere jemsite i think

i currently use an old valve fx unit and the marshal gets over the drummer in practice and has served me well in gigs i just don't want to get to a venue and find out then i don't have enough headroom so i thought it might be time for something bigger but i think i'll stick with the marshall till i can afford a valve unit

thanks guys


----------



## Zugster

I play my 1101 through a Carvin TS100, and it sounds pretty organic to me.


----------



## op1e

Albionic said:


> lol i read it on a forum somewhere jemsite i think
> 
> i currently use an old valve fx unit and the marshal gets over the drummer in practice and has served me well in gigs i just don't want to get to a venue and find out then i don't have enough headroom so i thought it might be time for something bigger but i think i'll stick with the marshall till i can afford a valve unit
> 
> thanks guys



I'm lucky if I can ever do shows with the volume I practice with. Always less volume for shows. Normally both sides of the Velocity 250 are halfway up and the 1101 at half, but shows normally gotta turn the 1101 down to 3.5-4. At least now with the Rocktron my rig sounds THE SAME every night
no matter what the volume. Thats whats nice about solid state.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I know this is the GSP1101 thread but I had an EQ question about the RP500. It's really more just a general EQ question but anyways.

Which one (or two) of these frequencies would be considered high mids and which one(s) would be considered low mids?

800, 850, 900, 950
1000, 1060, 1120, 1180, 1250, 1320, 1400, 1500 1600, 1700, 1800, 1900
2000, 2120, 2240, 2360, 2500, 2650, 2800
3000, 3150, 3350, 3550

Thanks

EDIT: I mean, if you had to choose one which one would be THE low mids freq.


----------



## op1e

Lowest mids are around 300 I think, and once you get up around 900 or more, you're flirting with treble frequencies. As for highs, so far I've rolled everything off after 2.25k to keep any tinny-ness out.


----------



## Bevo

A couple of days ago we were jaming and took a break, when we got back my GSP did not work. It was the same problem as before, you could slightly hear the guitar but no volume.
I was the only guitar player so that was the end of my night!!

The next day it never worked and I took it to the shop, they also agreed and suggested I get an exchange on special order or give it back for a refund.

Kinda sucks because I like it but it let me down a few times so I got the refund and bought a tube amp again.
Great store but bad luck with my GSP.


----------



## vansinn

Heavy Ed said:


> So I see vC63 is out. Anyone try it yet? I think I'm still running vC56. Just wondering what the most stable version is currently since the cab impulses. Opinions?



I'm fairly new to the 1101. Found stomps, amps, cabs in the stock firmware fairly lame, so upgraded directly to c63.
I chose c63 after reading the release notes, indicating a number of issues in previous versions seemed to have been fixed.

It's possible my 1101 has a stability issue, but if that's not it, I find c63 pretty unstable.
Mine will do contineous warm reboots as soon as I have my A/DA MP-2 in the loop.
Also, it'll sometimes (too often) decide to reboot when I've been editing a lot, for which reason I've turned to go back'n'forth between edit and store.

Haven't yet tried custom IR's, and also not upgraded the cab loader (maybe I should, evenif not using custom IRs ?), so cannot comment on stability with those..


----------



## op1e

I stuck with C58 and dont have any issues. Is there any good reason to go beyond C58?


----------



## Kairos

I really don't keep up with the updates. I'll upgrade when the final one is released. C59 works fine for me.


----------



## Jogeta

God I love this thing!

Some improv (that needs to be improved on) using the GSP and the MKIV model *RIGHT HUR*

I am well aware that I'm shit btw


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Sounds better than 99.99% of the stuff I've come up with.



Jogeta said:


> God I love this thing!
> 
> Some improv (that needs to be improved on) using the GSP and the MKIV model *RIGHT HUR*
> 
> I am well aware that I'm shit btw


----------



## Kairos

+rep for anyone who can tell me the way to control the delay time with the expression pedal on the C2.


----------



## Kairos

Never mind, Steve said in one of the earlier pages that you cant. Seems kind of lame. I don't use the expression pedal for much besides volume, and this seems like an obvious feature that people would want to control in real-time.

If I post it on the mustbebeta forum, will you guys back me up so the guy might add it?


----------



## op1e

That's not true. I was using it for delay level. I'll have to figure out how I did that again.


----------



## Kairos

No, I know you can control delay level. You can control just about every parameter IIRC except delay _time_.


----------



## riffist

Kairos said:


> No, I know you can control delay level. You can control just about every parameter IIRC except delay _time_.



Yeah, I think I read once that the problem is that it's one of the only parameters that isn't a 0-99 scale. For one reason or another, that makes it difficult or impossible to link it to the expression pedal.

I'd like to be able to change delay time with the pedal, but not if it means replacing the millisecond display with a 0-99 one.


----------



## op1e

Ahh, gotcha. I still miss the old interface of Digitech stuff, where you could program 2 or 4 tap delay in milliseconds. Haven't quite tried to tweak that in my 1101. Just pretty much go to ping pong and leave it almost stock.


----------



## Metalman X

op1e said:


> Ahh, gotcha. I still miss the old interface of Digitech stuff, where you could program 2 or 4 tap delay in milliseconds. Haven't quite tried to tweak that in my 1101. Just pretty much go to ping pong and leave it almost stock.



A new 1101 unit with the full on tweakability of the old 20xx units would be insane! Especially if they somehow incorporated the tube preamp with the modeling (sorta like what Vox does, but maybe more effectively...as in no starved plate design?).

Sure, it'd be considerably more expensive than the 1101, but with that kinda potential i can see it being totally worth it.


----------



## Kairos

^story of this threads life

"It's a great unit, but could be so much more if Digitech put some effort into it."


----------



## Metalman X

Kairos said:


> ^story of this threads life
> 
> "It's a great unit, but could be so much more if Digitech put some effort into it."




Well, I DO think it's great as is. Don't get me wrong. It goes above and beyond pretty much anything else in it's price range and than some.

But I'd like to see them expand on the product. I think there's a definite market for a more advanced version of it, like an 1102 or 1101 Advanced (Ultra?  ) or something.


----------



## Zugster

Metalman X said:


> Well, I DO think it's great as is. Don't get me wrong. It goes above and beyond pretty much anything else in it's price range and than some.
> 
> But I'd like to see them expand on the product. I think there's a definite market for a more advanced version of it, like an 1102 or 1101 Advanced (Ultra?  ) or something.


 
That would be great, but I don't think Digitech has come to the conclusion this would be a good business move. I wish I knew why.


----------



## Metalman X

Zugster said:


> That would be great, but I don't think Digitech has come to the conclusion this would be a good business move. I wish I knew why.




I'm guessing that theirs just probably a way bigger market for floorboards than rack stuff. In fact, we all know this is probably the case.

That said, I DO think it'd be nice to see some more love for the rack crowd. There's definitely more of a market for it now than say, 10, or even 5 years ago.

Plus, people using rack gear tend to be more gearheads, and not typically entry level players just starting out. These are people who wouldn't mind spending a little extra coin for a nice unit. So making it super budget friendly, while always nice, and definitely appreciated, is maybe not AS much of a priority as it would be for a different class of unit.


----------



## Kairos

Metalman X said:


> Plus, people using rack gear tend to be more gearheads, and not typically entry level players just starting out. These are people who wouldn't mind spending a little extra coin for a nice unit. So making it super budget friendly, while always nice, and definitely appreciated, is maybe not AS much of a priority as it would be for a different class of unit.



This for sure. I'd be game for a 1101 2.0 around the 1k or so range. But in all honesty, any more and I'd just go Axe FX. I just wish Digitech did give the 1101 some love as I think it's already a great unit and with todays technology could get even better.


----------



## Zugster

Kairos said:


> This for sure. I'd be game for a 1101 2.0 around the 1k or so range. But in all honesty, any more and I'd just go Axe FX. I just wish Digitech did give the 1101 some love as I think it's already a great unit and with todays technology could get even better.


 
A new unit would need to be backward compatible with the Control2. I wouldn't want to have another one of those to buy. I think the new 110x rack unit would need to be well under $1K to sell, else why not go AFX.


----------



## op1e

What's with not being able to control the volume while using the XLR out's? Went to track some stuff on my buddy's 2488 and I was redlined, so gave up and used patch cables.


----------



## Kairos

Zugster said:


> A new unit would need to be backward compatible with the Control2. I wouldn't want to have another one of those to buy. I think the new 110x rack unit would need to be well under $1K to sell, else why not go AFX.



I don't know much about modeling technology, but wouldn't they just leave the part that communicates with the C2 alone? It would just be an updated unit with new amps, effects and algorithms. Depending on how good it sounds I would think that 1k is a decent price. However, you are probably right, it would have to be cheaper, or else people would just go with the Axe (because honestly, even if a new GSP sounded amazing, people would still opt for the Axe just because of the name).


----------



## Ben.Last

So, I just finished cabling up my GSP to my Velocity 300 (new, 1u one) and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what because I don't seem to be getting as much volume as I should be. I'm going from the line outputs to the Velocity and going from the Velocity, in bridged mode, to my cab. I'm having to max out the amp volume, output volume and the volume on the velocity and it's still not loud enough to be heard over drums. Ideas?


----------



## El Caco

Check your preset levels.

What cab is it?


----------



## Ben.Last

s7eve said:


> Check your preset levels.
> 
> What cab is it?



I'm not in front of it right now but I'm pretty sure I checked all the level settings (output, preset, amp, poweramp) and, maxed, they're not reaching drum volume. The cab is an Avatar 4x12 with V30s and G12Hs. It's a stereo cab. I had 2 cables running from the outputs on the GSP to the inputs on the Velocity, then 2 cables running from the outputs on the Velocity to the cab. I'm going to try it with only one cable running from the GSP, In hindsight I'm wondering if the problem has something to do with half a stereo signal getting to the cab rather than a whole mono signal (hope that makes sense) but it's too late to test it out now.


----------



## Ben.Last

Problem solved. The soldering disconnected on one of the cable jacks.


----------



## op1e

Anybody tell me how I can adjust output volume while using the XLR outs? Its always cranked no matter what I do.


----------



## Kairos

op1e said:


> Anybody tell me how I can adjust output volume while using the XLR outs? Its always cranked no matter what I do.



Volume control, or the expression pedal?

EDIT: Or you could just use the amp level knob instead of the headphone output level knob (assuming you have time to turn knobs anyway).


----------



## op1e

Ya the main output by the headphone jack has no affect. Thats how I control my master while keeping my patch levels consistent with each other.


----------



## Kairos

op1e said:


> Ya the main output by the headphone jack has no affect. Thats how I control my master while keeping my patch levels consistent with each other.



Yeah, I know. That's why I said just use the "amp level" knob instead. Or, whenever you make a new patch, throw it up in your DAW and have a certain db range to hit (make sure all volumes are consistent every time) so all you're patches are at about the same volume.


----------



## op1e

Right, I'm used to playing it through my Rocktron and B52 cab. Lately just doing a lot of tracking into the 2488. Gonna make a bank just for that and transfer my patches, and turn the amp volume way down. I was just curious if there was a later release than the C58 I've been using that changes this.


----------



## Kairos

I only have c59, so maybe, but not for c59 at least.


----------



## thrashcomics

so im going to be in the market to replace my e530(had to sell it to help fund a move) and the gsp1101 is looking good. i dont see the 5150 or engl models but i see people talking about them. is that some 3rd party firmware mod? ive also read briefly somethign about loading your own impulses, is this correct? thanks guys.


----------



## ryan9896

Yeah, mustbebeta update versions are available, each version correcting bugs from the original software. And adding more effects, distortion, and amp models. It is very easy to do the update. I think c56-59 are ur best bet, I heard some of the recent updates had some issues with the noise gate, which had been corrected in previous updates...I don't get how they managed that, but I've heard it mentioned a couple times.


----------



## thrashcomics

so is there a list of what all models are included in the updates?


edit: found it. this thing looks to be my next purchase.


----------



## JamesM

Here's a joke track I've been just messing around with since I've not been able to write anything good:
LOLDEATHCORE v.3 by jsmccabe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

This as well as my EP were both completely recorded with the GSP1101. I really am not happy with it, but the GSP was cheap and I'm poor. I real need to, and intend to, move up to something else but my options for better products are limited as I intend to run solely by direct into a preamp and impulses applied. I can't afford an Axe-FX. 

Oh well. Took me fucking ages to get anything that even sounded REMOTELY good, and I'm still chasing.


----------



## Demeyes

Some tracks from my bands EP recording was done with the gsp. I have a rhythm track of my patch going through my poweramp and cab and thats mic'd up and another track using a different head. All my leads were the GSP lead patch I made. Here's a track from it
Deimos by Shardborne on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



thrashcomics said:


> so im going to be in the market to replace my e530(had to sell it to help fund a move) and the gsp1101 is looking good. i dont see the 5150 or engl models but i see people talking about them.


I use my gsp instead of my e530 because it has better switching capabilities live and I'm pretty much as happy with the sound. I'm happier with my lead tone.


----------



## JamesM

I'm REALLY interested in an e530. I don't play live so switching isn't even an issue for me.


----------



## thrashcomics

Demeyes said:


> Some tracks from my bands EP recording was done with the gsp. I have a rhythm track of my patch going through my poweramp and cab and thats mic'd up and another track using a different head. All my leads were the GSP lead patch I made. Here's a track from it
> Deimos by Shardborne on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> 
> I use my gsp instead of my e530 because it has better switching capabilities live and I'm pretty much as happy with the sound. I'm happier with my lead tone.




i really did LOVE the tone of the e530 and would get another in a heartbeat but what i like is that i dont have to buy somethign like a gmajor as well.


----------



## thrashcomics

The Armada said:


> I'm REALLY interested in an e530. I don't play live so switching isn't even an issue for me.



the e530 was fucking awesome. i dont play live either but i started out on a pod and love the ability to instantly recall a multitude of sounds. as im sure you feel the same way an axfx would be the way to go but alas we cannot afford them.


----------



## JamesM

Fucking college. 

I wish I could just be irresponsible and put it on a credit card or something. I won't let myself do that though.


----------



## thrashcomics

can anyone tell me the axfx is HONESTLY 5xbetter than the gsp1101?


----------



## JamesM

20 times, easily. You get what you pay for.


----------



## thrashcomics

The Armada said:


> 20 times, easily. You get what you pay for.



prob true. i mean i did own and swear by both a parker and a suhr. guitars most people call overpriced but i felt were so totally worth it. since i had to move across the country and sell the suhr and engl im stuck with my 23 year old rg550 and my laptop. i sent in a quote for a strictly 7 today so maybe ill have that in 9 months to a year.


----------



## JamesM

Don't you dare talk shit on the RG550.


----------



## thrashcomics

The Armada said:


> Don't you dare talk shit on the RG550.



oh i dont. im just saying the suhr modern blew it away like it is a toy.


edit:400th post


----------



## Ben.Last

The Armada said:


> 20 times, easily. You get what you pay for.



Oh, it is not. That's just hyperbole. It's better, but not 20x better (I don't really think I'd even say 5x better). Of course, "better" is rather subjective, so I'll add my own


----------



## thrashcomics

so just to make sure because these are the things in my price range.........pod>gsp1101.


right?


----------



## Kairos

thrashcomics said:


> so just to make sure because these are the things in my price range.........pod>gsp1101.
> 
> 
> right?



I've never owned a pod, but I like my results from the GSP better than those of the pod.


----------



## thrashcomics

cool. thanks.


----------



## op1e

The Armada said:


> Oh well. Took me fucking ages to get anything that even sounded REMOTELY good, and I'm still chasing.



You're doing something wrong or are expecting way too much. I use the E530 patch through my power amp/cab and the 5150 direct with the Sneap Edge impulse, and it sounds great. I dont care if I'm running through my half stack or random PA cabs, it sounds great to me. A lot more forgiving when using cheaper cabs than a tube head. I can make it sound good through everything, even my shit Logitech 2.1 computer speakers.


----------



## Kairos

thrashcomics said:


> cool. thanks.



No problem. I definitely suggest trying out the GSP and POD HD before you commit to anything though. Either have a great community that can hook you up with patches.


----------



## thrashcomics

how does the rp1000 compare to the gsp1101? also i am pretty much almost always a bedroom player, how will this thing sound through active monitors? i currently have a peavey60/60 and a krank cab but am thinking of selling them and going all digital


----------



## JamesM

op1e said:


> You're doing something wrong or are expecting way too much. I use the E530 patch through my power amp/cab and the 5150 direct with the Sneap Edge impulse, and it sounds great. I dont care if I'm running through my half stack or random PA cabs, it sounds great to me. A lot more forgiving when using cheaper cabs than a tube head. I can make it sound good through everything, even my shit Logitech 2.1 computer speakers.



Prove it. Clips or bull. 

A recorded clip of a direct to interface sound (which is what I described me using the GSP1101 for) from it, else I call bullshit.


----------



## Ben.Last

thrashcomics said:


> so just to make sure because these are the things in my price range.........pod>gsp1101.
> 
> 
> right?



No. In my opinion, the HD500 MAY get there with updates and model packs but it's not yet. And there's no doubt in my mind that the GSP is, in general, a better unit than the X3


----------



## ryan9896

i've never fooled around with the "direct" setting for the amp model....what is the actual purpose of that "direct" option??


----------



## Kairos

ryan9896 said:


> i've never fooled around with the "direct" setting for the amp model....what is the actual purpose of that "direct" option??



To record a dry signal for DI's and reamping.


----------



## JamesM

Recording.

EDIT:
Super late on this.


----------



## thrashcomics

which is the e530 model?


----------



## JamesM

There's a custom patch, but it is really just a tweaked 2101 SAT TUBE amp model.


----------



## thrashcomics

ah. ok. cool.


----------



## op1e

The Armada said:


> Prove it. Clips or bull.
> 
> A recorded clip of a direct to interface sound (which is what I described me using the GSP1101 for) from it, else I call bullshit.



Recording on a buddy's tune this weekend, I'll put it up.


----------



## Jogeta

here is a GSP1101 "line output" to Steinberg Ci2 (and Cubase) clip

my pitiful attempt at the Direct thing you guys are talking about


----------



## JamesM

Not bad man. Great tone, for that style. Nothing that makes me get too excited though, which has been my relationship with the GSP since day one.

Oh, and you forgot to mute the click track in Cubase.


----------



## Jogeta

The Armada said:


> Not bad man. Great tone, for that style. Nothing that makes me get too excited though, which has been my relationship with the GSP since day one.




Same here if I'm honest! It's useable, and I really dig that you can use 4CM - but the EQ that is built into it isn't as flexible as I would like. Unless I'm totally missing something? Are there High and Low Pass Filters built into it anywhere? Anyone?




The Armada said:


> Oh, and you forgot to mute the click track in Cubase.




I know! Really wish I could turn it off but the click is embedded in the drum track! 

Suppose I shouldn't complain though - my mate made tracks for all my bands stuff, for free, so that we can still practice while we don't have a human drummer \m/


Your deathcore track sounded brilliant btw


----------



## JamesM

No complaining then. 

And thank you! But you must be nuts! I spent hardly any time at all on that.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kairos

While were sharing GSP tracks, here is something I did a while ago. I think I might have posted an earlier version of it. This is a re-tracked version now with bass

More TBA by merritt stone on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Wyldefan916

Is this thing worth the price? I'm looking at getting a Marshall EL34 100/100 Monobloc and I'm looking at either getting this or a JMP1 to go with it until the time comes for an Axe-FX Standard or Ultra.


----------



## Kairos

Just save enough to get a standard off the bay.


----------



## sojorel

I'm in Australia, debating importing a US GSP1101 and rocktron velocity 300. The local price is epic by comparison, so worth the hassle. 

Am I going to have power conversion issues? Should I get a US power conditioner and a local voltage converter or get an AU power conditioner?

What about warranties? Are they void if bought international?


----------



## El Caco

sojorel you've got PM, I should also warn you my name is about to change to El Caco.


----------



## sojorel

replied


----------



## George Djentson

sorry if this has been asked before, i didn't see it..

can you set the outputs so that you could:
-have your 1/4" outputs without cab simulation on for sending to a power amp (monitor for stage)
**and also**
- have your XLR outs WITH cab simulation on for sending to FOH/PA System


----------



## Metalman X

Yup....when you do the initial set-up wizard it asks you if you plan on routing that way. 



George Djentson said:


> sorry if this has been asked before, i didn't see it..
> 
> can you set the outputs so that you could:
> -have your 1/4" outputs without cab simulation on for sending to a power amp (monitor for stage)
> **and also**
> - have your XLR outs WITH cab simulation on for sending to FOH/PA System


----------



## George Djentson

oh sweet. I've got one on the way


----------



## len47811

I just got this GSP 1101 and i can't for the life of me get any decent tones out of it,what i mean is the distortion sounds too processed,sounds like Paul Gilberts tone.Way too digital.I admit I have not done a lot of editing,but the presets all suck for the most part.I have a Kustom 36 coupe tube amp,I tried it using my amps preamp,then using the GSP's preamp.Seemed like it was better using the GSP preamp but still sounded crappy.How do i tell which version of the firmware i have?I bought this off Ebay,and if i can't get any help getting any good tones it will be going back to Ebay along with the C2 pedal.

Anyone that can help me get a better sound will be much appreciated.I play Breakin Benjamin,Disturbed,Tool etc


----------



## JamesM

Well, for starters, all the presets are dildos. It really takes a lot of tweaking to get anything good.


----------



## Metalman X

len47811 said:


> I just got this GSP 1101 and i can't for the life of me get any decent tones out of it,what i mean is the distortion sounds too processed,sounds like Paul Gilberts tone.Way too digital.I admit I have not done a lot of editing,but the presets all suck for the most part.I have a Kustom 36 coupe tube amp,I tried it using my amps preamp,then using the GSP's preamp.Seemed like it was better using the GSP preamp but still sounded crappy.How do i tell which version of the firmware i have?I bought this off Ebay,and if i can't get any help getting any good tones it will be going back to Ebay along with the C2 pedal.
> 
> Anyone that can help me get a better sound will be much appreciated.I play Breakin Benjamin,Disturbed,Tool etc



One thing that makes a HUGE difference actually, is playing with "amp type" in the Set Up wizard. It'll ask you, for example, if your using a "British tube amp" or "American SS amp" etc. 

If you haven't done that yet, that'd be the first place you wanna look.

Also...you say you bought it used. Did you do a factory reset on it? If not, check the global EQ...someone coulda tweaked that. Just set it flat for now.

Next you may wanna get the latest Beta firmware. Not only does it open up alot of features, but it does seem to improve the tone a bit on a lot of models, as well as give you a lot more to play with than stock.

Also, be sure all your levels are set correctly, and that your FX loop is 'series'

Hope that helps!


----------



## len47811

Thanks for the reply Metalman

I did use the setup wizard and i chose my type of amp.Are you saying i should choose other amp types that I don't have?I have no way of knowing what firmware version i have,if there is some way to find out i'd like to know.I have the effects loop set up like the manual says.1.for using your amps tone and 1 for using gsp's tone.I have no clue about the series you spoke about.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Ordered this bad boy. Should be here on Thursday. 
Cant wait to play around with it!!!


----------



## len47811

On preset 4 by changing the amp type to flat,and the global settings to effects loop..Sheesh!!! This thing is confusing!


----------



## Universe74

Metalman X said:


> One thing that makes a HUGE difference actually, is playing with "amp type" in the Set Up wizard. It'll ask you, for example, if your using a "British tube amp" or "American SS amp" etc.



I'll assume this has no bearing on direct recording?


----------



## George Djentson

mine should be here by Thursday.....also have rocktron velocity 300 on the way. STOKED


----------



## Metalman X

len47811 said:


> Thanks for the reply Metalman
> 
> I did use the setup wizard and i chose my type of amp.Are you saying i should choose other amp types that I don't have?I have no way of knowing what firmware version i have,if there is some way to find out i'd like to know.I have the effects loop set up like the manual says.1.for using your amps tone and 1 for using gsp's tone.I have no clue about the series you spoke about.



Well...first...amp type. Yes, setting it to your actual amp type is probably best, and this is supposed to allow the models to sound the most like their supposed to.

BUT...there's no rule that says you can't set it to another. It does actually change the voicing quite a bit. So a little experimentation may be rewarding. I say if all else fails, give it a go...can always change it back to whatever you thought was best.

As for Firmware...I THINK when you first turn it on, the screen will show the Firmware version for a second or two. X-Edit (the units software editor/library, you can use when hooked up to your PC via USB) I think will tell you as well. 

Go check out this site when you get a chance: Beta versions for DigiTech
Thats where you get the latest Beta firmware and accompanying X-Edit software. Also, the cab loader GUI as well....so, there's another route for you...loading up your own IR's. There's many that blow away the 1101's cab sims, and this alone will vastly improve your tones. 

Oh, and when I said series loop, that was referring to your amp. As in, is your amp's FX loop series or parallel. The GSP is meant to work with a series loop. So if your loop is parallel you need to engage the "kill dry" function. Now...again, I'm not cetain the stock firmware has that. Check the manual for the deet's on kill dry if it's their.


----------



## Metalman X

Universe74 said:


> I'll assume this has no bearing on direct recording?



Well..._maybe_. 

It really depends on how your feeding direct. It only effects the 1/4" jacks, so if your 1/4" outputs think their feeding an amp (consult the 'set up wizard' if your not sure), than yes...it's being filtered by the 'amp type' setting. Which may or may not work for you. That'd be a judgement call for your ears.

However, typically, it's supposed to be only for running into your amp, thus, if your going direct via the XLR's, than no...it will have no effect on your direct tone.


----------



## Universe74

I record usb, but my 1/4's go to my tube head so its set up to that setting in Wizard 7.


----------



## Kairos

In my experience, recording with the 1101's direct usb just plain isn't good. Get an interface if you want it to sound good recording.


----------



## Universe74

Kairos said:


> In my experience, recording with the 1101's direct usb just plain isn't good. Get an interface if you want it to sound good recording.



Can anyone else confirm this? I was looking at getting an m-Audio Fast track.


----------



## Zugster

Universe74 said:


> Can anyone else confirm this? I was looking at getting an m-Audio Fast track.


 
Confirmed. A fast track is probably a good choice, but I haven't tried one.


----------



## Kairos

Universe74 said:


> Can anyone else confirm this? I was looking at getting an m-Audio Fast track.



Get a Focusrite usb 6.


----------



## George Djentson

question...i loaded up some cabs using GIRL.
everything seems to have worked right.

but, and I'm at bedroom volumes here for the moment, I kinda like the cab sim on even while running thru my cab. 
am I crazy?


----------



## JamesM

Nope, I've done the same before. Sometimes I double-cab, so to speak.

Even though I haven't turned this thing on in ages. If anyone wants to buy one, send me a PM.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

so you guys turn the cab sims off when running with a band/live setting?


----------



## George Djentson

that's usually the logic:
running thru cab - turn off cab sim
running direct - turn on cab sim


but as I said above, right now, I'm sorta liking the sound with some IRs on. just sounds slightly better to my ears for whatever reason.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

guess I should have mentioned my shats...
right now im running the GSP through my Ampeg VH140c's power amp, and into my Vader 2x12
Im WAY to lazy to tweak all kinds of stuff on this thing. So I downloaded some patches (ENGL e530, couple randalls, and a 5150)
While they sound good, I know theres gotta be something I can do to make them sound badass. 
I'll have to give it a try with the cab sims off. Not really sure how to do it, but I'll try some things.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

wow!
turned off the cab sims and it's pure tits! Im talking beautiful bouncy tits.
Engl sounds ok, the two randalls are kinda meh. but the 5150 is perfect for what im doing. (powermetal/osdm type riffing)


----------



## Ardez

Just bought GSP and Control 2 for only 300&#8364;  It's awesome but it needs a lot of tweaking even with the impulses. BUT it's still awesome. 

I'm a bit confused: What are these 5150 and Randall patches everyone is speaking of? 

Have a nice weekend you all,

Ardez


E: Are they singtall's patches from the sound community? Tried to download them but my X-Edit won't load them into GSP. 
I'm using 2011 Macbook Pro. Could someone explain the correct way? 

Also my recorded tones sound a bit dark, like there's a blanket on the front of my KRK Rokit 5s. Could the reason be my very POS cables I'm using? Running GSP through TC Electronic Konnekt 6. Planning to buy new good Cordials anyway though....


----------



## Beron

One question for you guys
Can i take guitar hacks impulses and put and save them on this thing? so i can use them live?


----------



## Ardez

Beron said:


> One question for you guys
> Can i take guitar hacks impulses and put and save them on this thing? so i can use them live?



Yes you can, sir


----------



## Spinedriver

Ardez said:


> Just bought GSP and Control 2 for only 300  It's awesome but it needs a lot of tweaking even with the impulses. BUT it's still awesome.
> 
> I'm a bit confused: What are these 5150 and Randall patches everyone is speaking of?
> 
> Have a nice weekend you all,
> 
> Ardez
> 
> 
> E: Are they singtall's patches from the sound community? Tried to download them but my X-Edit won't load them into GSP.
> I'm using 2011 Macbook Pro. Could someone explain the correct way?
> 
> Also my recorded tones sound a bit dark, like there's a blanket on the front of my KRK Rokit 5s. Could the reason be my very POS cables I'm using? Running GSP through TC Electronic Konnekt 6. Planning to buy new good Cordials anyway though....



Here's a link to a few patches... 

DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products

They're kind of old but if you replace the cab with a GuitarHacks IR or similar, they sound a LOT better.

As for them working, I use a pc so I can't help you from a Mac standpoint but as for the ones in the link I posted, I just downloaded them and opened them with X-Edit.

As for the dark sound, are you recording with headphones and then listening through the monitors or are you recording with the monitors and the playback just sounds different ?


----------



## Spinedriver

Beron said:


> One question for you guys
> Can i take guitar hacks impulses and put and save them on this thing? so i can use them live?



You certainly can !!  

Grab this here program....

GIRL - Gsp 1101 Impulse Reponse Loader v1 - alpha 110202 - Windows - OSX - Linux - Request a feature - General Discussion

You can then use it to load up to 10 different IR's. Also, the program allows you to 'audition' each one before you save it (much better than the old one where you could only do 1 at a time and it took much longer to do it). One important thing to note, you have to make sure X-Edit is closed before you use the program. Otherwise, you will get a 'no midi device' error message whenever you try to sample or save one of the impulses.

You might also want to try out the Catharsis IRs. Just go to the LePou Plugin site and they are in the Canadian Metal pack (they're on par with the guitar hack ones AND they're free !)


----------



## Ardez

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a link to a few patches...
> 
> DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products
> 
> They're kind of old but if you replace the cab with a GuitarHacks IR or similar, they sound a LOT better.
> 
> As for them working, I use a pc so I can't help you from a Mac standpoint but as for the ones in the link I posted, I just downloaded them and opened them with X-Edit.
> 
> As for the dark sound, are you recording with headphones and then listening through the monitors or are you recording with the monitors and the playback just sounds different ?



Thanks, man! Yeah, I use impulses all the time  

Maybe I just have to open the files, not try to "import" them in X-edit, gonna try this when I get home from work. 

I'm recording with the monitors and the playback sounds different.


----------



## Beron

]

Thanks a lot my friend for a good answer! Ok i going to order it soon!


----------



## Spinedriver

Ardez said:


> Thanks, man! Yeah, I use impulses all the time
> 
> Maybe I just have to open the files, not try to "import" them in X-edit, gonna try this when I get home from work.
> 
> I'm recording with the monitors and the playback sounds different.



I used to own a Pod XTL and the reason why I sold it and got the 1101 was BECAUSE you could load your own cab sims. If you use the stock ones, it sounds pretty much on par with the Pod, perhaps slightly better but not by much. Using custom ones makes a world of difference.

As for opening them, I just double clicked on it, I got a pop-up asking which program I wanted to use to open it, select X-Edit and it came up in the editor. As a side note, all of the patches in the link I posted used stock cabs so once you replace them with an IR of your own, they will improve 100%.

As for what could be causing the sound quality drop, I'm at a bit of a loss. It sounds like it could be a post eq thing with your recording software or perhaps you have an impulse loaded in there as well. Meaning that you're listening to the 1101 as you're recording it but something is coloring the sound after that.


----------



## Universe74

Spinedriver said:


> You certainly can !!
> 
> Grab this here program....
> 
> GIRL - Gsp 1101 Impulse Reponse Loader v1 - alpha 110202 - Windows - OSX - Linux - Request a feature - General Discussion
> 
> You can then use it to load up to 10 different IR's. Also, the program allows you to 'audition' each one before you save it (much better than the old one where you could only do 1 at a time and it took much longer to do it). One important thing to note, you have to make sure X-Edit is closed before you use the program. Otherwise, you will get a 'no midi device' error message whenever you try to sample or save one of the impulses.
> 
> You might also want to try out the Catharsis IRs. Just go to the LePou Plugin site and they are in the Canadian Metal pack (they're on par with the guitar hack ones AND they're free !)



I get Midi Input Device Not Found with this program. No worky.


----------



## Ardez

Spinedriver said:


> I used to own a Pod XTL and the reason why I sold it and got the 1101 was BECAUSE you could load your own cab sims. If you use the stock ones, it sounds pretty much on par with the Pod, perhaps slightly better but not by much. Using custom ones makes a world of difference.
> 
> As for opening them, I just double clicked on it, I got a pop-up asking which program I wanted to use to open it, select X-Edit and it came up in the editor. As a side note, all of the patches in the link I posted used stock cabs so once you replace them with an IR of your own, they will improve 100%.
> 
> As for what could be causing the sound quality drop, I'm at a bit of a loss. It sounds like it could be a post eq thing with your recording software or perhaps you have an impulse loaded in there as well. Meaning that you're listening to the 1101 as you're recording it but something is coloring the sound after that.



vC63 is totally awesome, true dat!

Thanks for the info, man. Yeah, trying to figure that coloring thing out. It's strange because all the other softwares work well. It doesn't sound like there'd be 2 impulses running same time, it just sounds dull and muffled. I'm pretty sure it's the cables but have to eliminate other factors as well.


----------



## Ardez

AAARRRGGGHHHH! I just made three presets to the GSP and I started to make the fourth. All of a sudden the other three just disappeared and there was the stock presets instead. I booted the GSP and now my 4th preset is in there but the others are not. Could someone help me out here?


----------



## op1e

Dunno, I only make my patches manually. Are you using Xedit? If so just write down your settings and do it from the front panel. Could be a Mac thing.


----------



## Ardez

op1e said:


> Dunno, I only make my patches manually. Are you using Xedit? If so just write down your settings and do it from the front panel. Could be a Mac thing.



Thx for advice man but I'm doing my patches manually without x-edit too


----------



## op1e

Does anyone get a strange buzzing from theirs? Its not my guitar, not my power amp or patch cables I dont think. I had it over at my tech's house and we ran it into the front of his combo and same thing. I'm on C58 if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kairos

Ardez said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHH! I just made three presets to the GSP and I started to make the fourth. All of a sudden the other three just disappeared and there was the stock presets instead. I booted the GSP and now my 4th preset is in there but the others are not. Could someone help me out here?



You sure you didn't just scroll to the 99 stock presets on accident?


----------



## Ardez

Kairos said:


> You sure you didn't just scroll to the 99 stock presets on accident?



Omg if I'm so stupid... Have to check that out today... I'm having a bad feelin' about this (insert random star wars voice)... Embarrasment on it's way


----------



## Kairos

Ardez said:


> Omg if I'm so stupid... Have to check that out today... I'm having a bad feelin' about this (insert random star wars voice)... Embarrasment on it's way



At least it's an easy fix. I've done it once or twice before, and gotten really worried for a couple seconds. :lol;


----------



## op1e

Just looking for answers on the strange buzzing. Happens at the tail end of palm mutes right before the gate kicks in. Does it with the ADA, the Peavey. Patch cables have switched around. Its not my power amp, cause the Rocktron is down right now. Its done it with 3 different guitars as well. Maybe this is why it was an open box for $400. I'll try different firmware but not holding my breathe.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Alright. 
So I got a used Korg DTR1000 in the mail today. 
Everything is working, got my tone, tuner works, and my rack is looking good.

So I got it from the Digi (Send) to the DTR (In) then the DTR (out) to the Digi (mono return)
Is that correct? lol
My only problem is the volume level drops when it's setup like that and the loop on Xedit is on


----------



## book_of_lies777

Only just started experimenting with impulses in my GSP1101 (I'm running beta firmware c63). Here's a vid comparing the stock Greenback cab with the free Redwirez impulse 4x12 Marshall 1960A w/Greenbacks mic'd with an SM57 1" away from the cone:



I'm digging it so much I made it my universal cab. 



**(please excuse the sloppy playing - 6 weeks ago I did a Tony Iommi and sliced off the tip of my middle finger. Luckily, it's on my picking hand, not my fretting hand, but holy shit, talk about freakin' _*PAIN*_!!!)


----------



## op1e

I use the Sneap Edge as my global cab, but lately recording I've really started to like this custom Mode 4 cab impulse I found on one of those forums. What level do you set you IR's when you load them?


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> I use the Sneap Edge as my global cab, but lately recording I've really started to like this custom Mode 4 cab impulse I found on one of those forums. What level do you set you IR's when you load them?




I'm not sure... whatever the default thing is, I suppose(it's 3:40am right now, so I can't fire up my rack and check it out). I just loaded em up and started jamming. I'm just getting into the impulse thing, but I'm LIKING it! 

I also have some of the same Greenback-loaded 1960A cab mic'd with a Neumann U87 condenser mic and a Royer 121 ribbon mic, but they're abit too bassy, at least at the cone position, so I went with the good old tried-n-true SM57. I'm sure I could tweak the preset abit to suit em, but this was my first shot at trying out impulses on the GSP1101.


----------



## op1e

SO whats the cab named in that pack? 1960A SM57 off axis? These IR packs can be confusing sometimes.


----------



## Spinedriver

The best set of IRs that I've come across is probably the Guitar Hacks set. Also, if you go to guitarampmodeling.com, there's a whole forum dedicated to impulses. It's free to sign up and there are a TON of free ones to try out. I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> SO whats the cab named in that pack? 1960A SM57 off axis? These IR packs can be confusing sometimes.




it's listed as this: Marshall1960A-G12Ms-SM57-Cone-1in

I'm using the impulses from the 44.1hz 24-bit folder of the free Redwirez 1960A Greenback download.


----------



## op1e

Ok, I have that. Oh ya, guitarampmodeling.com is where I got that Mode 4 cab. Its pretty good.


----------



## book_of_lies777

okay, I was loading up some new impulses into the GSP1101 tonight and I actually paid attention to the cab loader(LOL)... 

they are running at -6 db.


----------



## scottytruth

What up! new to the site, but have gleaned a lot of GREAT info from the forums...

So the symptoms are:
1. GSP1101 worked a week ago - powered thru standard Furman conditioner.
2. GSP doesn't even turn on now in the rack - all connections checked, everything else powers on. Except the digitech...
3. No pops, smoke or otherwise on plug in/ turn on; However, there is a faint smell of ozone (electrical) inside the back of the rack even if unplugged

just hoping it's a blown fuse and that it's cheap to replace.

I was wondering if anyone's ever had a blown GSP fuse, and if that sounds like the problem... and what does it cost? It's an ebay purchase, so there's no warranty

Peace.


----------



## vansinn

I don't write (much) in this thread, though I do have a GSP1101, and can't comment too much on your problem, other than checking that fuse first thing.
IIRC, from opening the GSP, it also has fuses soldered to the board as well, but I might mistake those from overvoltage protections (like tranzorbs).

I'd say your problem might be better suited for the electronics board.


----------



## book_of_lies777

99% sure it's just a blown fuse. Easy fix.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Electric Wizard "Black Masses"  Digitech GSP1101 preset 

a tone I designed awhile back - you can see the exact settings in the video:


----------



## ExousRulez

Does the gsp have a tubescreamer model stock? I find it weird that the rp1000 has much more features than the gsp, when the gsp is suppose to be their top of the line product you know? Is there a difference in sound between the rp1000 and gsp? Looks like the rp is much better than the gsp in every way. Note-this will be used with my amp and not for direct recording or anything like that, just for effects and amp model playing.


----------



## Spinedriver

ExousRulez said:


> Does the gsp have a tubescreamer model stock? I find it weird that the rp1000 has much more features than the gsp, when the gsp is suppose to be their top of the line product you know? Is there a difference in sound between the rp1000 and gsp? Looks like the rp is much better than the gsp in every way. Note-this will be used with my amp and not for direct recording or anything like that, just for effects and amp model playing.



The big thing with the 1101 is that there's a website called mustbebeta.com (it operates totally independent of Digitech) and they've been writing firmware updates for it. As of update 48 or 49 (I think) they've included all the amps & effects that were in the RP1000 but not in the 1101. So, if you get the update, there are 3 different TS9s. There's the stock one,one labeled "modded" and an 808. Not only that but included with the update, you get the ability to load in 10 custom cab sims of your own (these are called impulse responses and it's what programs like Amplitube, Re-Valver, etc.. use for their cabinet sims).

So, out of the box the RP might seem like a better deal with a few more effects and a looper but if you upgrade the firmware, it becomes a whole different beast. If you check around here and a few other sites, you'll find a bunch of sound comparisons between tones made with stock cabs and ones made with custom loaded ones.


----------



## book_of_lies777

yup, the GSP1101 with the firmware updates from Stan(a Digitech employee who started mustebebeta.com, with Digitech's UNofficial blessing) - the final version is c63(he had to get to work on new Digitech stuff, so that's it) - is a HUGE step up from the out-of-the-box version.

Tonally-speaking, there is NO DIFFERENCE between the RP1000 and the GSP1101, BUT the GSP1101 has 2 of the AudioDNA 2 chips, allowing reverb & delay tails spillover, so your trails will continue naturally even after switching to another preset. The RP series has 1 AudioDNA 2 chip. (the RP500/1000 units were released after the GSP, hence the additional models)

Some people prefer a rack unit, getting 'the brains' of the outfit up and away from potential on-stage mishaps... some prefer a floorboard unit containing everything in one piece - it's just personal preference. I can personally attest to the amazing build quality of the GSP1101. It's made in the USA and truly 'pro-level' gear.


----------



## Xykhron

Mates, I'm considering buying one GSP1101, but I'd like to know your opinnion. My main use will be as FX unit, without amp modeling. I'd like to know how good is it compared with a TC Electronic G-Force and a Rocktron Xpression, my main other two FX units. I watched some videos and sounds nice, but I don't know if this will colour a lot my sound as oldies Digitech used to do (owned in the past 2120, 2112, 2101, DSP256, GSP21). That's not a problem, but I'd like to know it before buying.


----------



## Spinedriver

Xykhron said:


> Mates, I'm considering buying one GSP1101, but I'd like to know your opinnion. My main use will be as FX unit, without amp modeling. I'd like to know how good is it compared with a TC Electronic G-Force and a Rocktron Xpression, my main other two FX units. I watched some videos and sounds nice, but I don't know if this will colour a lot my sound as oldies Digitech used to do (owned in the past 2120, 2112, 2101, DSP256, GSP21). That's not a problem, but I'd like to know it before buying.



Here's a thread someone started about this very subject. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/176669-gsp1101-vs-g-major-effects.html

I'd have to agree that (although I haven't heard the Rockron unit) if you don't intend to use the amp sims, the G-Major would most likely be the best way to go. The TC pedals are top shelf effects, so to have them all integrated into one unit. The effects on the GSP are models of other manufacturer's pedals (just like the Pod) so, although they are pretty decent, they aren't nearly as good as the G-Major's.


----------



## Xykhron

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a thread someone started about this very subject. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/176669-gsp1101-vs-g-major-effects.html
> 
> I'd have to agree that (although I haven't heard the Rockron unit) if you don't intend to use the amp sims, the G-Major would most likely be the best way to go. The TC pedals are top shelf effects, so to have them all integrated into one unit. The effects on the GSP are models of other manufacturer's pedals (just like the Pod) so, although they are pretty decent, they aren't nearly as good as the G-Major's.





Hi!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Spinedriver

Xykhron said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you very much!




glad to be of service


----------



## ExousRulez

book_of_lies777 said:


> yup, the GSP1101 with the firmware updates from Stan(a Digitech employee who started mustebebeta.com, with Digitech's UNofficial blessing) - the final version is c63(he had to get to work on new Digitech stuff, so that's it) - is a HUGE step up from the out-of-the-box version.
> 
> Tonally-speaking, there is NO DIFFERENCE between the RP1000 and the GSP1101, BUT the GSP1101 has 2 of the AudioDNA 2 chips, allowing reverb & delay tails spillover, so your trails will continue naturally even after switching to another preset. The RP series has 1 AudioDNA 2 chip. (the RP500/1000 units were released after the GSP, hence the additional models)
> 
> Some people prefer a rack unit, getting 'the brains' of the outfit up and away from potential on-stage mishaps... some prefer a floorboard unit containing everything in one piece - it's just personal preference. I can personally attest to the amazing build quality of the GSP1101. It's made in the USA and truly 'pro-level' gear.


 Thanks dude! Looks like the rp1000 would be a better choice for me.


----------



## op1e

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a thread someone started about this very subject. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/176669-gsp1101-vs-g-major-effects.html
> 
> I'd have to agree that (although I haven't heard the Rockron unit) if you don't intend to use the amp sims, the G-Major would most likely be the best way to go. The TC pedals are top shelf effects, so to have them all integrated into one unit. The effects on the GSP are models of other manufacturer's pedals (just like the Pod) so, although they are pretty decent, they aren't nearly as good as the G-Major's.



I gotta disagree. I have both in my rack and I'm really not using the TC for much. I got it for amp switching and pitch effects, which I still need an expression pedal to get going and really try out. I cant get the flanger I want out of it like in my 1101, same with chorus. There's so many more routing options with the 1101. You can put any of a dozen different OD's in front of your real amp, or Pre-EQ or compression, plus post EQ to turn your amp into a totally different monster. Instead of mic'ing at gigs you can run stereo XLR's with a global cabinet, or do both. The GSP is much easier to edit the effects on, the menu's on the G Major are really weird. Not to mention you can route any of the stompbox's before or after your amp or amp model.


----------



## ExousRulez

op1e said:


> I gotta disagree. I have both in my rack and I'm really not using the TC for much. I got it for amp switching and pitch effects, which I still need an expression pedal to get going and really try out. I cant get the flanger I want out of it like in my 1101, same with chorus. There's so many more routing options with the 1101. You can put any of a dozen different OD's in front of your real amp, or Pre-EQ or compression, plus post EQ to turn your amp into a totally different monster. Instead of mic'ing at gigs you can run stereo XLR's with a global cabinet, or do both. The GSP is much easier to edit the effects on, the menu's on the G Major are really weird. Not to mention you can route any of the stompbox's before or after your amp or amp model.


 Thats good to know because now my parents are officially buying me a gsp  Please tell me I wont be disappointed, I am looking forward to getting rid of my amp and going with a gsp, engl e530, rockstron velocity 300 and a vader 2x12. 

I will have the gsp before the other stuff though. I checked the rp1000 and it didn't look like a "preamp", there was gain,bass,mid,treble on the gsp but I couldn't see it on the rp series.


----------



## ExousRulez

op1e said:


> I gotta disagree. I have both in my rack and I'm really not using the TC for much. I got it for amp switching and pitch effects, which I still need an expression pedal to get going and really try out. I cant get the flanger I want out of it like in my 1101, same with chorus. There's so many more routing options with the 1101. You can put any of a dozen different OD's in front of your real amp, or Pre-EQ or compression, plus post EQ to turn your amp into a totally different monster. Instead of mic'ing at gigs you can run stereo XLR's with a global cabinet, or do both. The GSP is much easier to edit the effects on, the menu's on the G Major are really weird. Not to mention you can route any of the stompbox's before or after your amp or amp model.


 Thats good to know because now my parents are officially buying me a gsp  Please tell me I wont be disappointed, I am looking forward to getting rid of my amp and going with a gsp, engl e530, rockstron velocity 300 and a vader 2x12. 

I will have the gsp before the other stuff though. I checked the rp1000 and it didn't look like a "preamp", there was gain,bass,mid,treble on the gsp but I couldn't see it on the rp series.  

god damn repost..


----------



## book_of_lies777

it's there on the RP series too, but the controls are more extensive on the GSP.

The FIRST thing I suggest you do is *update your firmware to c63*(go ahead and run the factory drivers CD you get in the GSP box so that Windows knows what your GSP is, _then_ do the updates) - it will give you more amps & effects & fix a few things that Digitech never got around to doing, like improving the tracking of the harmonizer, etc.(the guy that did all this stuff is an actual Digitech employee named Stan, so it's not like it's just some random dude, so don't worry about anything. You can always switch back to its factory state, but you're not gonna want to do that, believe me!) Make sure you get the appropriate X-Edit(so you can design tones on your computer, download tones from the web, etc.) and the cab loader, so you can use cab impulse responses(which KICKS ASS). 

Here are the EXACT links just to make it easy for anyone who might need em:

*#1 firmware c63 -* http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/JUpdater Gsp1101vC63.exe

*#2 c63 X-Edit(Windows zip file) -* http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/X-Edit Gsp1101 Beta vC63.zip

*#3 cab loader compatible with c63 -* http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/JUserCabUpdater vC59.exe

just right-click>save link to your computer, hook up your GSP via the included USB cable, and then run em.


----------



## book_of_lies777

this is the most recent single from my (one-man)stoner-doom band *Goetic Circle* - everything is 100% done with the GSP1101.



***headphones are recommended - there's some trippy shit in there! hehehe


----------



## ExousRulez

book_of_lies777 said:


> this is the most recent single from my (one-man)stoner-doom band *Goetic Circle* - everything is 100% done with the GSP1101.
> 
> 
> 
> ***headphones are recommended - there's some trippy shit in there! hehehe


 I need to get high first


----------



## op1e

Any real benefit from going c58 to c63?


----------



## book_of_lies777

ExousRulez said:


> I need to get high first




hahaha I've never been high in my life... I'm strange enough as it is. LOL 

Although I _was_ on morphine after my back surgeries - man, it was a helluva time kicking that shit.


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> Any real benefit from going c58 to c63?




I played at c58 for a long time - just didn't feel the need to update. But, when it came time for Stan to get back to work on new Digitech stuff, I figured I'd grab the latest one in case the site went away. Here are the release notes if you wanna compare and see whether you wanna bother or not:

http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/gsp1101vc63.html

Tonally-speaking, I don't think there's any difference.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I have an RP500 but I am debating buying a GSP1101. I am so frustrated with the stock cab sims right now. 
Is there any way I can edit a full impulse so that it sounds like what the GSP1101 will sound? That way I can load it in Poulin LeCab and compare it against the original impulse for comparison to see if it (the quality of the GSP1101's edited version of the original impulse) will be good enough for me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have an RP500 but I am debating buying a GSP1101. I am so frustrated with the stock cab sims right now.
> Is there any way I can edit a full impulse so that it sounds like what the GSP1101 will sound? That way I can load it in Poulin LeCab and compare it against the original impulse for comparison to see if it (the quality of the GSP1101's edited version of the original impulse) will be good enough for me.



Someone told me how to do it one-by-one using an audio editor. Pretty simple lol. I just wish there was a way to convert them in bulk.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

This thread is also in another forum that but considering the topic I hope the administrators won't mind.

In the next week or two I'll have a GSP1101, RP500, and RP350 all at the same time. 

 Does anyone have requests for comparison tests they would like me to do between units or between VTS amps, or just tests with a specific unit? 

I am able to use impulse responses
I can also use VST amp sims of course
I can try my best to do different styles if you're wanting a specific kind of example clip
I _can't_ post full mixes if that's what you want but I can try my best by adding guitar to some drumtracks by killzone
I know nothing about making a mix like using compression and stuff sorry 

Just giving back to the community who has helped me many times!


----------



## ESPImperium

What like is the GSP1101 as a FX Processor, without using the amp sims as i may want one for delays and choruses and posibly the Whammy modes as well.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Got my GSP1101 in with Control 2 footboard + Gator case. $475. 

Installed v63 and loaded some IRs. This thing is amazing!!!

Question though, when using IRs direct to a powered PA speaker, what should I set the I/O to? Amp In, Amp Return, Power Amp, or Mixer?

Seems to me like I get better tone using Amp In


----------



## Ben.Last

Then use amp in.


----------



## book_of_lies777

technically-speaking, when going into a powered speaker, you should use the mixer setting... 

but, if it some other way sounds good to you, that's the setting to use.


----------



## Ben.Last

Well, actually, there's no "technical" reason to use one setting over another. To my knowledge, all the different settings essentially do is alter the eq. It's not like there's a change made to the signal that one device will be able to handle but another won't.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Opinions?
GSP1101 + Ola Englund IR
versus
RP500 + Ola Englund IR


----------



## book_of_lies777

Dean Michael Schenker sig V > GSP1101(Peavey 5150 amp model, pushed with a TS9, w/ 4x12 Mesa Boogie cab) > 2 Samson 12" powered speakers



it's just shot with a digital camera, but I think you can tell it sounds pretty huge in real life. (this is the stock cab model, as I hadn't got into impulses yet when this was shot)

The powered speakers are tits - I cranked em about halfway and my wife said the floor in the kitchen was vibrating. hehehehehe


----------



## book_of_lies777

LeviathanKiller said:


> Opinions?
> GSP1101 + Ola Englund IR
> versus
> RP500 + Ola Englund IR





That sounds badass. I hear little if any difference between the two... and there really shouldn't be, as they share the same 'brain'. If anything, the GSP1101 sounds slightly more 'present', if that makes any sense. But really, that could be personal preference influencing my perception. If there is truly any difference, it's infinitesimal.


----------



## _detox

So I've been recently intrigued by this unit. I'm currently in the early stages of building my live rig for my touring band, and I'm trying to decide if this is the missing piece.

Basically, I have a 6505+ already. I love the dirty tones I get out of it, it's a monster head, but the cleans leave a lot to be desired (as expected). I'm going to start building my rack soon, and I've been pondering on how to go about it. If I were to incorporate this unit, is it possible to use it strictly for the clean tones and the effects? How would I go about wiring it up? 

Although it's possible this might be a larger part of my set up than I expected with this custom IR business.


----------



## book_of_lies777

_detox said:


> So I've been recently intrigued by this unit. I'm currently in the early stages of building my live rig for my touring band, and I'm trying to decide if this is the missing piece.
> 
> Basically, I have a 6505+ already. I love the dirty tones I get out of it, it's a monster head, but the cleans leave a lot to be desired (as expected). I'm going to start building my rack soon, and I've been pondering on how to go about it. If I were to incorporate this unit, is it possible to use it strictly for the clean tones and the effects? How would I go about wiring it up?
> 
> Although it's possible this might be a larger part of my set up than I expected with this custom IR business.




you're gonna want to use *the 4-cable method* - this enables you to use your amp's natural tones or the GSP's amp models. You can use the effects independently whether you use the amp modeling or your amp's tone. This shows exactly how to do it(Rikk Beatty, a demonstrator for Digitech, is using an RP1000 in this video, but it works exactly the same way with the GSP1101):


----------



## aleXander

LeviathanKiller said:


> Opinions?
> GSP1101 + Ola Englund IR
> versus
> RP500 + Ola Englund IR



Could you post the settings for the GSP Ola Englund tone? I love it and want to use it when I get mine!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

aleXander said:


> Could you post the settings for the GSP Ola Englund tone? I love it and want to use it when I get mine!



Super simple really. Make sure you install the latest firmware to be able to do all of this.

DS: TS808 [Gain: 0, Tone: 35-50, Output:99]
Amp: Peavey 5150 II [Gain: 30-40, B/M/T: 5.5/5.5/5.5, Level: 99 ]
Cabinet: USER CAB - savage-V30_dc.wav
The LPF was on in that recording but only because that IR is really fizzy like. I'm trying RedWirez right now and they sound pretty good so far.

Here is Ola's impulse. I couldn't find the original location so I uploaded to MediaFire. 
savage-V30_dc.wav


----------



## aleXander

LeviathanKiller said:


> Super simple really. Make sure you install the latest firmware to be able to do all of this.
> 
> DS: TS808 [Gain: 0, Tone: 35-50, Output:99]
> Amp: Peavey 5150 II [Gain: 30-40, B/M/T: 5.5/5.5/5.5, Level: 99 ]
> Cabinet: USER CAB - savage-V30_dc.wav
> The LPF was on in that recording but only because that IR is really fizzy like. I'm trying RedWirez right now and they sound pretty good so far.
> 
> Here is Ola's impulse. I couldn't find the original location so I uploaded to MediaFire.
> savage-V30_dc.wav



Sweet thank you!


----------



## op1e

Does amp level on the patch really affect gain structure and tone stack? I have to have 1 patch louder than the rest for lead boosts. Will have to mess with this. I noticed when I had my mp1 that I lost gain if I didnt have the amp set to 100, or have it set to off completely.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

op1e said:


> Does amp level on the patch really affect gain structure and tone stack? I have to have 1 patch louder than the rest for lead boosts. Will have to mess with this. I noticed when I had my mp1 that I lost gain if I didnt have the amp set to 100, or have it set to off completely.



I think it does on certain amps, or maybe all, not sure. I do believe I have noticed a difference, but for simplicity's sake I just crank it to 99 on all of them and use the preset level to balance patches.


----------



## op1e

I thought amp level was preset level? Gotta look at this again. One good way I found for a solo boost was to assign the comp to the control switch and set it to post-amp.


----------



## book_of_lies777

yeah, you can use *preset level* to boost a certain tone's overall loudness, that way you're not actually changing the tone itself you already spent time dialing in, which changing the amp level will do.

I start all my tones with the amp level at 75, as amps really sound better when you dial em up pretty freakin' loud... then, if I need to adjust it, I've got somewhere to go, but that's where I always start from.


----------



## book_of_lies777

yeah, you can use *preset level* to boost a certain tone's overall loudness, that way you're not actually changing the tone itself you already spent time dialing in, which changing the amp level _will_ do.

I start all my tones with the amp level at 75, as amps really sound better when you dial em up pretty freakin' loud_(but who in the real world can run their Dual Rec flat out without getting evicted/going deaf?! YAY for amp modeling!! LOL)_... then, if I need to adjust it, I've got somewhere to go, but that's where I always start from.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

op1e said:


> I thought amp level was preset level? Gotta look at this again. One good way I found for a solo boost was to assign the comp to the control switch and set it to post-amp.



Hold down the select knob to bring up the preset configuration menu (not the same as the single-click menu).




Then scroll until "MISC" is underlined.




Then click the select knob.


----------



## op1e

Just figured it out yesterday, thanks. My e530 and 5150 patch sound so much better now. I set them all to 70 and my Lead channel to 82. I was wondering why I could barely get the gain I wanted on the e530 patch, even with it on 90. SOunds great, but there's still a stiffness to my sound. Maybe Its time to dump the Rocktron and get a mesa power amp. There's a 20/20 on craigs with deep mod for $650.


----------



## book_of_lies777

oooohhh, e530 patch?   

Can you share the settings/patch?

EDIT: okay, I found it on the Digitech site.


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> ...there's still a stiffness to my sound. Maybe Its time to dump the Rocktron and get a mesa power amp. There's a 20/20 on craigs with deep mod for $650.




I wonder if adding this to your signal chain would help? 

Alesis MicTube Duo Stereo Tube Microphone Preamp at AmericanMusical.com

I've never done it, but just wondering... it's certainly cheaper than a Mesa poweramp!(which would kick ass, but I'm just sayin')


----------



## book_of_lies777

here's a patch I made for jamming stuff like Electric Wizard(would probably work for Black Sabbath, High on Fire, Acid King, Fu Manchu, etc.):

ElecWizBlackMass patch

there's a sound sample there too.


----------



## op1e

Just read the 1st page of this thread and the OP shared his settings for the e530 patch. I made adjustments to set my amp level to 99 and my patches to 70 accordingly, my lead and clean patches slightly different. Sounds much ballsier. I think the stiff problem may be my cab I'm using. We have an extra singer now who's playing rythm and he's using my B52 LS cab. I'm using this Traynor now thats my bass players and it has Modern Lead 70's in it. I dont think they're very good speakers. They dont have the boom and growl of my 400w cab.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Does anyone have a good Peavey 5150 + IR preset for recording? I'm struggling so badly to get this unit to make me happy in recordings.


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> ...I think the stiff problem may be my cab I'm using. We have an extra singer now who's playing rythm and he's using my B52 LS cab. I'm using this Traynor now thats my bass players and it has Modern Lead 70's in it. I dont think they're very good speakers. They dont have the boom and growl of my 400w cab.



yeah, speakers make a HUGE difference in tone, more than any tube swap ever would. I think people may sometimes overlook that...

When it comes to amp modeling, my personal opinion is FRFR is the way to go. I use two 400w powered speakers with my GSP1101.


----------



## book_of_lies777

oops double posted for some reason... deleted.


----------



## book_of_lies777

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does anyone have a good Peavey 5150 + IR preset for recording? I'm struggling so badly to get this unit to make me happy in recordings.





what style do you need? I'm assuming metal, but death, black, djent... ???


----------



## LeviathanKiller

book_of_lies777 said:


> what style do you need? I'm assuming metal, but death, black, djent... ???



SAVING GRACE "Shekinah" Official Music Video - YouTube
http://youtu.be/ck2th1zvwmA
[Wake up the Sun] [Haste the day] [NEW SONG][2010] - YouTube

and even though they really sound boring composition-wise a lot,
August Burns Red would probably be the best example of what I want
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3y8KkfNqYo


----------



## book_of_lies777

LeviathanKiller said:


> SAVING GRACE "Shekinah" Official Music Video - YouTube
> Caliban - I Will Never Let You Down (Lyrics) - YouTube
> [Wake up the Sun] [Haste the day] [NEW SONG][2010] - YouTube
> 
> and even though they really sound boring composition-wise a lot,
> August Burns Red would probably be the best example of what I want






alright, gimme a day and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## aleXander

How do I update the firmware of my GSP on a mac?

EDIT:

This thing is really pissing me off. I've tried updating it with the net updater from the Digitech website and ended up getting a Midi Erro 7, now the net updater won't do anything and I can't use my GSP. 

I dont know what's wrong with it and I can't find anything online that will help me with the situation. If anyone could tell me what to do I would greatly appreciate it so I dont have to send this thing back to where I got it.

EDIT 2: Sorry For the rage! Got it fixed =D

BUT! If someone wouldn't mind I need help updating my GSP to the latest software.. mine only updates to 2.0 i think


----------



## op1e

Here's a couple IR's. I always fall back to the Sneap Edge, but I just discovered this 6L6 Orange Cab in the Guitar Hacks demo. As for the patch, my best luck has been with the SD overdrive, sounds fatter. Here's my general settings.

SD overdrive; gain 0 tone 70 level 85
5150; Gain 40 bass 5.5 mid 6 treble 6 amp level 90

Oops, it didnt post the IR's, weird. Just grab the guitar Hacks demo and look in the Sneap and Tangerine section.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

op1e said:


> Here's a couple IR's. I always fall back to the Sneap Edge, but I just discovered this 6L6 Orange Cab in the Guitar Hacks demo. As for the patch, my best luck has been with the SD overdrive, sounds fatter. Here's my general settings.
> 
> SD overdrive; gain 0 tone 70 level 85
> 5150; Gain 40 bass 5.5 mid 6 treble 6 amp level 90
> 
> Oops, it didnt post the IR's, weird. Just grab the guitar Hacks demo and look in the Sneap and Tangerine section.



That sounds like Recabinet names. GuitarHacks IRs almost always have GuitarHack and JJ in the name with mic pos and stuff. 6L6 and EL34 are Recabinet types as they have the poweramp in the file name.


----------



## Spinedriver

LeviathanKiller said:


> That sounds like Recabinet names. GuitarHacks IRs almost always have GuitarHack and JJ in the name with mic pos and stuff. 6L6 and EL34 are Recabinet types as they have the poweramp in the file name.



If you use his settings and want to use the GuitarHacks IR, in the folder labeled "JJ Power Tubes", use the "GuitarHack JJ BETWEEN-1" IR and you should be good to go.


----------



## book_of_lies777

LeviathanKiller said:


> SAVING GRACE "Shekinah" Official Music Video - YouTube
> Caliban - I Will Never Let You Down (Lyrics) - YouTube
> [Wake up the Sun] [Haste the day] [NEW SONG][2010] - YouTube
> 
> and even though they really sound boring composition-wise a lot,
> August Burns Red would probably be the best example of what I want




hey LeviathanKiller -

I sent ya that patch - you'll have to tweak it some for your gear, but it'll get you close... 


hope this helps


----------



## Ben.Last

Is it possible to create a fuzz wah effect with the GSP?


----------



## op1e

LeviathanKiller said:


> That sounds like Recabinet names. GuitarHacks IRs almost always have GuitarHack and JJ in the name with mic pos and stuff. 6L6 and EL34 are Recabinet types as they have the poweramp in the file name.


 
Oops, you're right. Just dug thru multiple HD's to find them again so I could load them after updating C63.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Here's the August Burns Red-ish patch bol777 made for anyone else who wants it. 
August Burns Red.gsp1101p


----------



## book_of_lies777

Lern2swim said:


> Is it possible to create a fuzz wah effect with the GSP?



yes you can - there are three wahs(which you will need the Control 2 floorboard or a standard volume/expression pedal to utilize), several different fuzzes(plus an octave/fuzz), and also an envelope filter effect, if you want it more like an auto-wah kind of thing...


----------



## Ben.Last

I know that much. Is it possible to link both the fuzz level and wah to the expression pedal?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Lern2swim said:


> I know that much. Is it possible to link both the fuzz level and wah to the expression pedal?



At the same time? No


----------



## book_of_lies777

Lern2swim said:


> I know that much. Is it possible to link both the fuzz level and wah to the expression pedal?





yes, I believe you can - see "Expression Links" on page 40 of the owners manual, which can be downloaded here, if you need it:

GSP1101 | DigiTech Guitar Effects


----------



## WarMachine

Just got my GSP1101 last night and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! this thing is soooo badass, im glad that i picked mine up! sorry dudes, had to express my release of GAS  i dont see how ANYONE could slam this thing!


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Just got my GSP1101 last night and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! this thing is soooo badass, im glad that i picked mine up! sorry dudes, had to express my release of GAS  i dont see how ANYONE could slam this thing!



If you use an amp head, its really worth it for a rackmount overdrive and EQ alone. The Univibe rules, too. Cant quite duplicate it on my hd500 yet.


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Just got my GSP1101 last night and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! this thing is soooo badass, im glad that i picked mine up! sorry dudes, had to express my release of GAS  i dont see how ANYONE could slam this thing!



Have you went to mustbebeta.com yet ? If you haven't, then DO IT NOW !!

They have a program that will update the firmware to add the amps and effects from the RP1000 that are missing from the stock GSP1101. In addition, you'll finally be able to use the "custom IR" function you keep reading about. 

At any rate, enjoy your new 'Pod killer'.....


----------



## book_of_lies777

step-by-step how-to video for dialing in a stoner rock/doom tone:


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> Have you went to mustbebeta.com yet ? If you haven't, then DO IT NOW !!
> 
> They have a program that will update the firmware to add the amps and effects from the RP1000 that are missing from the stock GSP1101. In addition, you'll finally be able to use the "custom IR" function you keep reading about.
> 
> At any rate, enjoy your new 'Pod killer'.....


Thanks dudes  nah i havent yet, i just played around with the presets and made one of my own so far. I havent got to play much with it since the other day but im getting ready to remedy that! lol. i just cant believe how natural sounding it is! im kicking myself for not grabbing one of these sooner! Im paying on this via Zzounds (they have GREAT payment plans) and as soon as its paid up im gonna get the ground control for it as well. Speaking of which, how well does the wah and whammy work when using the pedal? do you have to step on a switch or do you just rock the pedal back and forth for it to work? i know you shouldnt have the preamp and no pedal lol but im not giggin anytime soon (looking for a bassist now) and was just curious. And i cant friggin believe how good the acoustic modeling sounds! im not a huge acoustic guy but i was blown away by how close it sounds. ALL HAIL THE GSP!!!  lol


----------



## book_of_lies777

WarMachine said:


> Thanks dudes  nah i havent yet, i just played around with the presets and made one of my own so far. I havent got to play much with it since the other day but im getting ready to remedy that! lol. i just cant believe how natural sounding it is! im kicking myself for not grabbing one of these sooner! Im paying on this via Zzounds (they have GREAT payment plans) and as soon as its paid up im gonna get the ground control for it as well. Speaking of which, how well does the wah and whammy work when using the pedal? do you have to step on a switch or do you just rock the pedal back and forth for it to work? i know you shouldnt have the preamp and no pedal lol but im not giggin anytime soon (looking for a bassist now) and was just curious. And i cant friggin believe how good the acoustic modeling sounds! im not a huge acoustic guy but i was blown away by how close it sounds. ALL HAIL THE GSP!!!  lol





yup, I've gotten most of my gear, including my GSP1101, with zZounds 4-equal payments thing... 

the c63 firmware update will give you more amps, effects, and even fix a few bugs, like the tracking on the harmonizer, etc. AND the IRs, which is a HUGE improvement in the sounds. It's worth updating JUST for the IRs. (I mainly use Redwirez IRs)


----------



## WarMachine

Yeah i feel ya dude. Im not sure if I actually updated or not lol. i know that sounds dumb but before i even hooked it up to my amp i installed the C63 update and ran it with it plugged into my laptop.....do i install it thru X-Edit? Be gentle guys, im still VERY VERY new to this


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Yeah i feel ya dude. Im not sure if I actually updated or not lol. i know that sounds dumb but before i even hooked it up to my amp i installed the C63 update and ran it with it plugged into my laptop.....do i install it thru X-Edit? Be gentle guys, im still VERY VERY new to this



Nope.. If you go to the mustbebeta site, it'll give you 2 different files. There's one that's the "updater file" which will update the firmware for the GSP. The other is an updated version of the X-Edit program itself. I don't know why but when you update the firmware, you have to use the corresponding version of X-Edit (eg: if you update to C63, you have to use X-Edit version C63, none of the previous ones will work).

Other than that, you'll want to get a program called G.I.R.L. Here's a link...
GIRL - Gsp 1101 Impulse Reponse Loader v1 - alpha 110202 - Windows - OSX - Linux - Request a feature - General Discussion

This is what you use to load in some custom IRs. Note, that X-Edit must be closed in order for it to work. If it's open, you'll get a midi error of some sort.

For some kick ass IRs (ie: cab sims), Google " GuitarHacks impulses" and you'll be all set.


----------



## book_of_lies777

I made this heavy 5150 tone, pushed with an Ibanez TS808 Tubescreamer - scooped death metal patch:

http://www.digitech.com/soundcomm/patches/GSP1101/808.gsp1101p

you might have to adjust the patch level to get the proper loudness for your rig. (I am using c63 firmware)


----------



## WarMachine

As always, thanks dudes, you guys kick ass! Hopefully wifey will leave me some energy left over after valentines day when i get off work to play around with it this evening  i'll be sure to drop some love about the new firmware when i get everything up an runnin'. Thanks again guys!


----------



## silverthesky

i know you guys are gonna kick my ass for saying this (rightfully so) BUUUUUTTT.....

Is it good at replicating a sound LIKE The smashing pumpkins MCIS album tone?

I am looking for a tone thats kinda like that, sabbath meats metalica meets 80's rock tone lol.

if anyone can answer this dumb question that would be great im actualy gonna read this hole thread with a large timmies coffee and a apple fritter and see what this unit can offer lol.

Ciao


----------



## Spinedriver

silverthesky said:


> i know you guys are gonna kick my ass for saying this (rightfully so) BUUUUUTTT.....
> 
> Is it good at replicating a sound LIKE The smashing pumpkins MCIS album tone?
> 
> I am looking for a tone thats kinda like that, sabbath meats metalica meets 80's rock tone lol.
> 
> if anyone can answer this dumb question that would be great im actualy gonna read this hole thread with a large timmies coffee and a apple fritter and see what this unit can offer lol.
> 
> Ciao



Honestly, I've never really tried going that route but I'm pretty sure you could definitely get in the ballpark. There's a couple dozen amps, a dozen or so dirt/fuzz pedals and a ton of cabs to work with, so unless they used a ton of studio tricks (ie: layering a couple dozen guitar tracks and using different amps to 'thicken' the tone ), I'm fairly confident you could find something to make you happy. That's probably the best thing about modelers like the Pod, GSP, etc... is that there is virtually no end to the different tones you can create with one. Granted, not all of them are going to be good but that's part of the challenge as well.


----------



## silverthesky

well i know they used a jmp 1 and 2 messa 500's for the core sound and then also used fender blenders pi's and so on.

i got a close close close close sound in guitar rig 4 very cvery close BUUUUT, idk it dosent sound real still. its not alive.

thats why i need a rack unit or just rip of their rig lol. thanks for your reply man


----------



## Spinedriver

silverthesky said:


> well i know they used a jmp 1 and 2 messa 500's for the core sound and then also used fender blenders pi's and so on.
> 
> i got a close close close close sound in guitar rig 4 very cvery close BUUUUT, idk it dosent sound real still. its not alive.
> 
> thats why i need a rack unit or just rip of their rig lol. thanks for your reply man



I know that both the Line 6 Pod X3 and Pod HD have the ability to blend 2 different amps together, so that might be something worth looking into. Aside from that, it looks like you'll be joining just about every other musician looking to approximate someone elses' tone without having to spend a fortune trying to track down the same gear they used.

What's even funnier is that there's a pretty good chance Corgan himself is trying to track down gear that can replicate the tones he used to record the original songs because there's a very good chance he no longer has the gear he used back then.

I guess all's I can say is happy hunting and that maybe a Pod might be something worth trying out.


----------



## graaf33

hello folks

i have the gsp1101 (v63) with control2.
i also have a blackstar amp with midi.
the amp has 4 channels, and midi works out of the box, well almost!

its like this now:

preset 1 will go to bright channel
preset 2 will go to warm channel
preset 3 will go to crunch channel
preset 4 will go to super crunch channel.
preset 5 will go to bright channel.
preset 6 will go to warm channel 

and this continues, and thats what i need to change.


lets say i want preset 1 and 2 to go warm channel, and preset 3 and 4 to go to super crunch channel.

how can i fix this? and remember i just got this device so please baby steps?

thanks for any reply


----------



## Matx

Just picked one of these up used for $325 shipped. Best purchase of my life. It really does seem to be the poor man's AxeFX. Is c63 the latest firmware? That's the latest I could find to upgrade to. Marked improvement from stock.


----------



## tijlcarrein

Do not forget: when using Custom IR's, c63 defaults to switching the LPF to Off when selecting a Custom or Direct setting in the Cab slot (be it in the preset or global). For testing purposes i setup the Control 2's 10 button to enable/disable the LPF to XLR.
I also did a test whether the Impulses loaded into the GSP sound different from the impulses loaded post GSP1101 into LeCab in reaper. Their is an ever so slight tone difference but in favour of the GSP internal IR loader: it just sounds less compressed...


----------



## Universe74

My gsp is now completely freezing reaper when I try to use it. Loads fine when not using the Digitech asio. Anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## Universe74

Going to try asio4all tonight. Will report back. For anyone that has used it do you still monitor off the GSP itself?


----------



## op1e

Ya, always use Asio and monitor from the headphone out.


----------



## Universe74

op1e said:


> Ya, always use Asio and monitor from the headphone out.



Well I was using the Asio with digitech selected. You mean use asio4all? This all worked in my previous 32 bit environment with the same settings. Strange.


----------



## matt ritti

hello all,i didn't know where to post this, so here goes.i have an agile intrepid 930(bk p/u)and just made a deposit on an OAF 10 string(lace pups).typically,i use a lot of gain.would a gsp 1101 be a good choice?price isn't that much of an issue,but i have a couple of digitech pedals that work pretty well and if i can stay under 4 figures,that would be sweet.hopefully i haven't interrupted anything.thanks


----------



## Universe74

Using ASIO4ALL but no sound via the gsp headphone jack. Any suggestions?


----------



## Universe74




----------



## Universe74

Turns out the usb light wasn't coming on even though windows was detecting it. Buggy. Now that its on there are no inputs available. Might be time for a proper interface, this thing sucks.


----------



## Matx

tijlcarrein said:


> Do not forget: when using Custom IR's, c63 defaults to switching the LPF to Off when selecting a Custom or Direct setting in the Cab slot (be it in the preset or global). For testing purposes i setup the Control 2's 10 button to enable/disable the LPF to XLR.
> I also did a test whether the Impulses loaded into the GSP sound different from the impulses loaded post GSP1101 into LeCab in reaper. Their is an ever so slight tone difference but in favour of the GSP internal IR loader: it just sounds less compressed...




Had my GSP for about 2 weeks now. Tried uploading my own impulses when I first got it and they sounded like balls, figured I uploaded at way too high of a dB level and they were clipping or something. Abandoned the endeavor and went ahead and acclimated myself with the rest of the GSP. Came back to user impulses after reading your post. I can't thank you enough for pointing that out. 100% improvement.


----------



## Universe74

GSP1101 does not like the USB extension cable. Moved it and used a different cable and has been fine since. Printer has no trouble with said cable.


----------



## Ckackley

OK.. Finally picked one of these up and after a day or two of futzing with the Behringer controller I sucked it up and bought the Control 2. Holy SHIT... I was impressed before , but I am blown away now. I'm going to set it up in a rack this week and I think I'll be able to travel a LOT lighter to the next gig. The seamless patch switching has solved so many problems for me.


----------



## feki

Hi, I am a new user of this forum, maybe we have common thoughts. I do not know much English, but it helps me a web compiler which can sometimes worse than me, so I apologize in advance for possible bad translation. Despite spearheading the musician speaks always and everywhere 




Feki guitar | Wix.com


----------



## OldGtrNovice

LeviathanKiller said:


> Got my GSP1101 in with Control 2 footboard + Gator case. $475.



Wow!!! Where, how? I've got my eye on this and that price is killer? Clue me in on your source.


----------



## feki

Universe74 said:


> Using ASIO4ALL but no sound via the gsp headphone jack. Any suggestions?


Active Monitor to use 1/4 "outputs GSP1101 - so sometimes I use, but most Soun card
1.track:
L - 1/4" OUT GSP, ( E530 LoGain box A by Feki on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free )
R - XLR (ir cab), ( E530 LoGain box B by Feki on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free )
Mix track L+R= ( E530 stereo LboxA RboxB by Feki on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free )
Asioall I had, but over time began to do what he wanted. I bought Mackie Blackjack, but support for W7 no korection well, and confirmed by himself, so I changed the Focusrite and it is OK
USB CABLE to GSP, I managed to transfer the sound from a PC only card SoundBlaster Live, which has a very good mix of perspectives.


----------



## Ckackley

A question for you Guru's .. I am LOVING my GSP, especially after grabbing the Control 2. It really opens things up. Here's my question. I always ran my RP500 through a direct box so I could split my signal to the FOH PA and my on stage powered monitor. I was messing around the other day and found that the 1/4 out and the Mixer out will both work at the same time. So, can I ditch the direct box and run the XLR to the FOH and the 1/4 to my monitor ? Is there any danger of phantom power bleed burning up something from the FOH mixer ? It'd be great to not use the DI anymore as I'm really trying to get things simplified and with as few cables between things as possible.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

OldGtrNovice said:


> Wow!!! Where, how? I've got my eye on this and that price is killer? Clue me in on your source.



eBay. 

I messaged the dude shortly after he listed and made an offer. He added "Buy It Now" with the price I wanted and I bought it. Pretty simple. Just creep the bay.


----------



## vices like vipers

So peoples, I have been thinking about getting a GSP1101.
I was wondering if it had a graphic EQ instead of a parametric EQ?
and if there is a acoustic simulator on it?


----------



## JamesM

^No (I haven't used the unit in about a year but I don't think that's changed), yes.


----------



## tjlingen

vices like vipers said:


> So peoples, I have been thinking about getting a GSP1101.
> I was wondering if it had a graphic EQ instead of a parametric EQ?
> and if there is a acoustic simulator on it?



There are two amp models on the 1101 called "Dreadnaught Acoustic" & "Jumbo Acoustic".

Three band eq for each preamp model and then a parametric eq, no graphic eq though.


----------



## Spinedriver

vices like vipers said:


> So peoples, I have been thinking about getting a GSP1101.
> I was wondering if it had a graphic EQ instead of a parametric EQ?
> and if there is a acoustic simulator on it?



Technically speaking, there is a "Global EQ" that is a 6 band graphic eq but it affects every patch. Meaning that if you connect to a pa or something that has too much high or low end, you can tweak the global eq to compensate without having to change every patch.


----------



## Spinedriver

Ckackley said:


> A question for you Guru's .. I am LOVING my GSP, especially after grabbing the Control 2. It really opens things up. Here's my question. I always ran my RP500 through a direct box so I could split my signal to the FOH PA and my on stage powered monitor. I was messing around the other day and found that the 1/4 out and the Mixer out will both work at the same time. So, can I ditch the direct box and run the XLR to the FOH and the 1/4 to my monitor ? Is there any danger of phantom power bleed burning up something from the FOH mixer ? It'd be great to not use the DI anymore as I'm really trying to get things simplified and with as few cables between things as possible.



Check this out, if you plug your Pod into the fx loop, you can use the models on it as if they were in the GSP. That means that you can disable the crap cabs on the Pod and use the custom IR function of the GSP.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

played my GSP, Rocktron V300, Vader 2x12 for the first time in a semi band setting. 
It kicked major ass. 
The other guitarist was using a Peavey JSX

The Rocktron had plenty of headroom. GSP volume was at 12'oclock and the V300 was around 11/12'oclock

late as hell edit: Have been having problems with the GSP display. it would show all kinds of wierd stuff. 
Did some internet searching on the problem and found out that the ribbon cable connecting to the display isnt a great design, it slides into place instead of snapping. I just firmly pressed down on it and got it to work correctly. 
A very easy fix. unscrew 5 phillips and 4 7/64 allen screws to take the top plate off the unit. 
I love the internet.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Krigloch the Furious said:


> played my GSP, Rocktron V300, Vader 2x12 for the first time in a semi band setting.
> It kicked major ass.
> The other guitarist was using a Peavey JSX
> 
> The Rocktron had plenty of headroom. GSP volume was at 12'oclock and the V300 was around 11/12'oclock





awesome!


----------



## op1e

Ok, what am I missing? I have my Ultra hooked up thru that amp loop, and I'm running my right output into my velocity 250 into a second 4x12. My delays arent bouncing back and forth, just repeating in mono.


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> Ok, what am I missing? I have my Ultra hooked up thru that amp loop, and I'm running my right output into my velocity 250 into a second 4x12. My delays arent bouncing back and forth, just repeating in mono.




"Ultra"? Did you mean to post this in the Axe-FX thread?


----------



## WarMachine

^ Peavey Ultra bro.


----------



## op1e

Ya, what he said ^. But anyway, went thru my I/O setup and I have it set to amp and cab. Maybe I'm missing something there.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> Ok, what am I missing? I have my Ultra hooked up thru that amp loop, and I'm running my right output into my velocity 250 into a second 4x12. My delays arent bouncing back and forth, just repeating in mono.



I'm thinking that maybe because the input from the Ultra is a mono signal, so the GSP is treating it as such.


----------



## tijlcarrein

Matx said:


> Had my GSP for about 2 weeks now. Tried uploading my own impulses when I first got it and they sounded like balls, figured I uploaded at way too high of a dB level and they were clipping or something. Abandoned the endeavor and went ahead and acclimated myself with the rest of the GSP. Came back to user impulses after reading your post. I can't thank you enough for pointing that out. 100% improvement.



This, my friend, is the very reason a forum exists! I've also created my own set of impulses from my live rig (GSP1101 into Mesa 50/50 into Marshall 1960a G12T75) to be able to recreate my live tone, which is absolutely killer (man I love that 5150 II model!) into the studio without having to rely on the mic's at hand/environment/... It allows me to create tones on my second GSP1101 at home and load them into my live GSP1101 with nearly no tone difference what so ever. GSP1101 is just one of the finest pieces of guitar hardware around (save for my absolutely stunning Digitech 2120 (upgraded 2112)).

Kind regards,
Tijl


----------



## op1e

I figured it out. The only delay that pans like that would be ping pong. Just forgot I had 2 tap or something different hooked up. Just sold my Rocktron and other cab, so I have over $300 and serious gas but gonna be patient. Maybe gonna ditch the head and get stereo tube power.


----------



## op1e

Post your best JCM 800 and Orange settings. I have a Marshall 9005 inbound Dual 800 power plants at my disposal. Gonna be some re-exploration of this unit.


----------



## WarMachine

I will do my best to hook you up dude! lol. I found a great deal on a GSP and snagged another up so gimme a few days (via shipping it to me and learning it again haha) and i'll send em your way!


----------



## book_of_lies777

op1e said:


> Post your best JCM 800 and Orange settings. I have a Marshall 9005 inbound Dual 800 power plants at my disposal. Gonna be some re-exploration of this unit.




*JCM800+TS808 w/4x12 greenbacks*_ 
(sounds killer with a Les Paul!)_

*TS808* - drive - 99, tone - 90, level - 70

*JCM800* - gain - 75, bass - 6.0, middle - 4.4, treble - 5.6, amp level - 75

*Noise Gate* - threshold - 50, attack - 0, release - 0

*Lexicon Hall reverb* - predelay - 0, decay - 40, liveliness - 40, reverb level - 25


as always, tweak to YOUR specific gear.


----------



## WarMachine

Should be getting my GSP today, DEFINITELY gonna try this!!!


----------



## groverj3

Getting one of these soon. Hopefully it meets my needs. Low volume practice/direct recording. Maybe using it for effects only at a later date when I'm playing through a Mark V (I can dream).


----------



## WarMachine

Guys, please share ANY different high gain presets you may have come across for the C63!  I'd like to check out all the different sounds you guys get and see what i can do with them. Its always good to follow on something from someone that knows their shit lol. I've got a pretty gnarly JCM800 patch, although i didnt even begin to scratch the surface with it yet lol. I'll post my settings for you guys here later this evening 

Some in particular i really wanna try are the E530's and Orange settings ive read about


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Guys, please share ANY different high gain presets you may have come across for the C63!  I'd like to check out all the different sounds you guys get and see what i can do with them. Its always good to follow on something from someone that knows their shit lol. I've got a pretty gnarly JCM800 patch, although i didnt even begin to scratch the surface with it yet lol. I'll post my settings for you guys here later this evening
> 
> Some in particular i really wanna try are the E530's and Orange settings ive read about



I don't know how much of the thread you've read but one thing you may want to look into is getting some custom IRs loaded into that bad boy. Personally, I've had really good results with the LePou "Catharsis" pack.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Spinedriver said:


> I don't know how much of the thread you've read but one thing you may want to look into is getting some custom IRs loaded into that bad boy.





HELL YEAH - IRs are sweeeeeeeeeet. I still can't believe the POD HD series doesn't allow you to upload IRs...

I totally dig using the Redwirez Greenbacks 4x12 in my GSP1101, which they actually give away for FREE on their website. The Bigbox series is great too(and includes practically anything you could possibly want), but you have to pay for that, but hey, they got families to support too.


----------



## op1e

Thanks for the presets, guys! I have made some new discoverys over the past few weeks. Now that I have a real good cab (NGD coming soon, B52 at412) my tone is much more full and smooth. First off, if you dont like sterile cleans with no gain and sumn a little more buttery that you can work your volume knob with, the best clean model isn't even a clean amp. Its the Plexi model. I dont use cab models, here's my settings...

"PLEXI CLEAN" 
PRESET LEVEL - 45
68 PLEXI - GAIN -20 - BASS - 4 - MID 5 - TREBLE - 6.5 - LEVEL 60
MULTI CHORUS - POST AMP - SPEED -20 - DEPTH - 75 - LEVEL 70 - 
WAVEFORM - TRIANGLE


----------



## op1e

Here's another one I just discovered, the Supergroup. Never tried it once in the last 3 years. Just figured it was another crappy vintage style model. First time I tried it tonite it was flubby and bassy as all hell, but after a boost and some EQ work, it dialed in to a metal patch with more girth than even the 5150 model.

"SUPER MEATY"
AMP - SUPERGROUP - PRESET LEVEL 52
SCREAMER - DRIVE 50 - TONE 99 - LEVEL 99
GAIN 70 - BASS 4.9 - MID 5.5 - TREBLE 7.3 - AMP LEVEL 60
PARAMETRIC EQ - LOW LEVEL 7db - LOW FREQ 90HZ - LOW WIDTH medium
MID LEVEL 7db - MID FREQ 2.12khz - MID WIDTH wide - 
HIGH LEVEL -1 - HIGH FREQ 3khz - HIGH WIDTH medium

Just noticed the PEQ was on, haven't tweaked those settings, they were stock on preset 14. Just changed the amp model, forget what it was before. Think part of the magic of this patch is the post eq and its gonna make me take another look on how to fatten up my other rythm patches. Could be a whole other animal thru your rig, but its a hell of a jumping off point.


----------



## book_of_lies777

here's a killer patch using the ORANGE amp:

amp: *OR120*
cab: *greenback 4x12*
gain: 99
bass: 3.6
middle: 4.5
treble: 8.6
amp level: 75

distortion: *DOD250*
gain: 50
level: 99

reverb: *Lexicon Hall*
predelay: 0
decay: 40
liveliness: 40
reverb level: 25



I leave the noise gate OFF on this because I like to play with the feedback on this one while playing it amplified... which is killer.  hehehe



Enjoy!!


----------



## book_of_lies777

I just thought you guys might wanna here how the GSP1101 sounds in a full band mix... 



ALL guitars & bass was done with the GSP1101 recorded direct vis USB - which is kinda funny as this style of music is usually done with old vintage gear... hehehehe


----------



## Jogeta

Quick GSP1101 test: HERE and another one with no drums HERE

Love this thing so much!


----------



## wookie606

I am fairly interested in the GSP1101.
Just a couple of questions,

If I was to use something like the Engl E530 can I use the GSP1101 for both effects and as a cab sim for the E530 for going direct to a PA live?

Is that worth the hassle?


----------



## MetalDaze

wookie606 said:


> I am fairly interested in the GSP1101.
> Just a couple of questions,
> 
> If I was to use something like the Engl E530 can I use the GSP1101 for both effects and as a cab sim for the E530 for going direct to a PA live?
> 
> Is that worth the hassle?


 
Yes, you can...in fact, I've been using both of those together for a while now.

The GSP1101 has a setup wizard where you specify how you are going to use it...for example, 4 cable mode with a head or in your case, with a external preamp and a power amp.

Then, you can set on a patch by patch basis, whether you want the GSP to use the e530 as the preamp OR one of it's internal models.

I use the e530 for my high gain tones, but then an internal model for cleans. It works seamlessly and it's not difficult to setup at all.


----------



## WarMachine

Hey guys, im sure i've read this somewhere here before, but check this out:

Pulled this from Digitech's Sound Community Forum:

Sent an E-mail to the Digitech Techs: There response was the "flat amp" setting IS for running the GSP straight into a guitar amps return (setup #2).

......... So, i have mine set up to Tube stack (i think it was haha, i know it was one of the tube stacks)

So this thing already sounds pretty friggin gnarly as is.....now me cited! cant wait to get home and test out that switch to flat!!! Anyone else had any big changes in tone, positive or negative by doing this?


----------



## wookie606

MetalDaze said:


> Yes, you can...in fact, I've been using both of those together for a while now.
> 
> The GSP1101 has a setup wizard where you specify how you are going to use it...for example, 4 cable mode with a head or in your case, with a external preamp and a power amp.
> 
> Then, you can set on a patch by patch basis, whether you want the GSP to use the e530 as the preamp OR one of it's internal models.
> 
> I use the e530 for my high gain tones, but then an internal model for cleans. It works seamlessly and it's not difficult to setup at all.



Cheers! That's me pretty much decided


----------



## WarMachine

Holy shitballs batman!!!! Just set my wizard from American tube stack to flat and OMFG!!!!!! it came ALIVE!!!! HOW COULD ANYONE
SLAM THIS THING??? It's beautiful!!! Lol


----------



## groverj3

WarMachine said:


> Holy shitballs batman!!!! Just set my wizard from American tube stack to flat and OMFG!!!!!! it came ALIVE!!!! HOW COULD ANYONE
> SLAM THIS THING??? It's beautiful!!! Lol




I got mine today and I agree. I think most of the people who are knocking it don't like it due to it not coming with many good high gain patches. I've only been screwing around with it for a night and I found a good petrucci-esque sound using the Mark IV model with an 808 in front of it and the British 4x12 cab sim. I haven't even checked out what other people have made yet


----------



## WarMachine

Does anyone have any JVM 410h patches floating around yet? I LOVE that tone and havent really gotten to spend the time to get it right where i want it yet for that tone.....but im very close!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I don't see the "American tube stack" option


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Does anyone have any JVM 410h patches floating around yet? I LOVE that tone and havent really gotten to spend the time to get it right where i want it yet for that tone.....but im very close!



Probably wanna work off the jcm900 model, the 800 is too flubby I imagine. Check the digitech forums, a bitch to navigate but you may find what you're looking for.


----------



## WarMachine

Krigloch the Furious said:


> I don't see the "American tube stack" option


Check under the "Edit/Setup Wizard" dude. But trust me, you WANNA change it to flat!


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> Probably wanna work off the jcm900 model, the 800 is too flubby I imagine. Check the digitech forums, a bitch to navigate but you may find what you're looking for.


Thanks man, i'll give it a shot. I just hung with the 800 because that's everyones "grail" tone and thought it would be the closest to the jvm. Gotta try to get all the feedback i can on this because i dont have any experience with either amp lol so whichever sounds the closest is cool with me!


----------



## WarMachine

Hey guys, i have a question about using an expression pedal with this. Right now i am running it with my Rocktron MidiXChange until i can get the cash for a control 2. I also have a Rocktron Hex Expression pedal i used with my Chameleon. I plan on using the wah, whammy, rotovibe etc with the expression, but my question is, does it react like a REAL wah? I know it sounds a little 1 sided, but what i am afraid of is that you cant adjust the range to when the heel is down that the wah/whammy etc will be off. This is what i want. I have a feeling the only way to set it up is to make one dedicated preset for each, then when im done using it instead of putting the heel down i would have to change a preset. Hope that question makes sense lol.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

WarMachine said:


> Check under the "Edit/Setup Wizard" dude. But trust me, you WANNA change it to flat!



whoa, what the poop! big difference, why didnt I know abou that?
Anything else I need to know???

also, im using the 5150 for my high gain patch. nothing else can come close. any ideas to get the Marshalls up to par?


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Thanks man, i'll give it a shot. I just hung with the 800 because that's everyones "grail" tone and thought it would be the closest to the jvm. Gotta try to get all the feedback i can on this because i dont have any experience with either amp lol so whichever sounds the closest is cool with me!



Its probly ok for tunings around C or so, but the 800 does not jive well with our drop A flat tuning. The 5150 does a way better job.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Been messing around with this dudes patch. Pretty brutal! 
I wouldnt say I like it more than my unboosted 5150 patch, but I like it alot.
DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products


----------



## WarMachine

Krigloch the Furious said:


> whoa, what the poop! big difference, why didnt I know abou that?
> Anything else I need to know???
> 
> also, im using the 5150 for my high gain patch. nothing else can come close. any ideas to get the Marshalls up to par?


Yessir, try running this:

Gain : 99
Bass : 7.0
Mids : 4.0
Treb : 5.5
Amp Level : 99

I run the 808 OD set at:

Gain : 70
Tone : 50
Level : 70

Gate:
Thresh @ 30
all else (except ATTEN) at 0
Attenuation at 99

And i have the patch level set to 70 as well.

I am running this thru the effects return of my 5150 and set my resonance to 4.0 and presence at 5.0 and crank the output of the GSP to about 10:00 and its tits! I recorded Megadeth's Public Enemy #1 yesterday with it and it just fuckin kills man!


----------



## WarMachine

Krigloch the Furious said:


> whoa, what the poop! big difference, why didnt I know abou that?
> Anything else I need to know???
> 
> also, im using the 5150 for my high gain patch. nothing else can come close. any ideas to get the Marshalls up to par?


Actually, maybe to go back on my question about the HEX pedal yesterday, for anyone that may not know how to do this, you can set and external expression pedal to work with ANY parameter of the GSP, including wah, whammy and rotovibe (obviously there are many more things to control other than that, but that's what i need it for). Do get it, on the main menu of your preset hold the Edit/Select knob. You'll see the chain setup. Keep rolling the edit knob until it says "Expression Link". From there, you will be able to adjust what CC your pedal is at (mines at CC7) and what parameter you can control with it. Whats wicked about this is that when the heel is all the way down, the effect shuts off.......KILLER This is exactly what i was after, there's just nothing i CANT do with this and i am uber glad i bought this puppy back!


----------



## groverj3

Been playing around with this since I got it last week.

It definitely sounds pretty digital, but some of the amp models are surprisingly good. In general it has kind of a "spongy" response, as opposed to being "tight." It also gets kind of fizzy on most high gain settings... though, I'm still getting the hang of tweaking it. All in all, it does what I wanted it to do. Gives me lots of options for bedroom-level practicing. The effects are pretty top-notch and I could see myself using it for those alone with a tube head in the near future!

Anyone have suggested settings to get a nice "growly" (don't we all love these subjective tone descriptions ) distortion sound? I'm trying to get rid of some of the fizziness.


----------



## WarMachine

Are you running it with a head, poweramp or just pc/headphones? Im using it with my 5150 and dont have any fizzyness dude, one thing you could try is playing with the treble on the parametric eq. I've found that using it with my amp i dont really need any extra flavor that the parametric offers but thats just in my case.


----------



## groverj3

WarMachine said:


> Are you running it with a head, poweramp or just pc/headphones? Im using it with my 5150 and dont have any fizzyness dude, one thing you could try is playing with the treble on the parametric eq. I've found that using it with my amp i dont really need any extra flavor that the parametric offers but thats just in my case.


 
Don't laugh, but at the moment I'm running it straight into the input of my old peavey vypyr combo since that's all I have in my apartment, the rest of my gear hasn't made the trip from my parents' in the last year post college graduation . It has no fx loop. That could be one reason why it's not sounding great. It's not bad, don't get me wrong. I've tried to EQ the amp as flat and clean as possible to minimize the effect of it's own internal preamp on the tone, but perhaps there is some more tweaking I can do to it.


----------



## WarMachine

lol its all good man, we've all been there once or twice or 2 dozen times  dont give up on the gsp man, if its not up to snuff and you wanna experiment with just a little bit of cash, get one of the bugera combo amps man. The tube combos that run like 30-50-60 watts and just run it thru the loop return....then thank me later!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Also. Have you gone to Mustbebeta.com and updated to 63???

And it's good to see this thread constantly on the first page


----------



## groverj3

WarMachine said:


> lol its all good man, we've all been there once or twice or 2 dozen times  dont give up on the gsp man, if its not up to snuff and you wanna experiment with just a little bit of cash, get one of the bugera combo amps man. The tube combos that run like 30-50-60 watts and just run it thru the loop return....then thank me later!





Krigloch the Furious said:


> Also. Have you gone to Mustbebeta.com and updated to 63???
> 
> And it's good to see this thread constantly on the first page


 

There is always the possibility that my preconceived notions of what the amps it models are supposed to sound like are clouding my judgement . I think I was getting a little overzealous with the parametric eq last night. I'm going to try running it on the "Flat Amp" setting despite running it into a solid state combo.

Yeah, I've got the latest firmware on it as well. I'm going to do some more experimenting tonight. I uploaded a test recording I did to my soundcloud if you want to check out the tone I'm getting out of it right now. It's posted in my New Preamp Day thread.


----------



## op1e

groverj3 said:


> Been playing around with this since I got it last week.
> 
> It definitely sounds pretty digital, but some of the amp models are surprisingly good. In general it has kind of a "spongy" response, as opposed to being "tight." It also gets kind of fizzy on most high gain settings... though, I'm still getting the hang of tweaking it. All in all, it does what I wanted it to do. Gives me lots of options for bedroom-level practicing. The effects are pretty top-notch and I could see myself using it for those alone with a tube head in the near future!
> 
> Anyone have suggested settings to get a nice "growly" (don't we all love these subjective tone descriptions ) distortion sound? I'm trying to get rid of some of the fizziness.



I didnt know it till after having it 2 years, but "Amp Level" has a lot to do with how tight/loose plus dynamics and saturation. Before my last update (C58?) I had to use Amp Level to control patch volume. With C63 I noticed they added Preset Level (maybe it was there before and I just didn't see it). Amps like Marshall and Orange that benefit from cranked power sections sound better with the Amp Level well past 80. For my tighter stuff with the 5150 or e530 patch I keep it a bit below 80 I think.


----------



## groverj3

op1e said:


> I didnt know it till after having it 2 years, but "Amp Level" has a lot to do with how tight/loose plus dynamics and saturation. Before my last update (C58?) I had to use Amp Level to control patch volume. With C63 I noticed they added Preset Level (maybe it was there before and I just didn't see it). Amps like Marshall and Orange that benefit from cranked power sections sound better with the Amp Level well past 80. For my tighter stuff with the 5150 or e530 patch I keep it a bit below 80 I think.



Been playing with that and other things all night. That took care of some of the fizz. However, I realized that after I switched to a clean patch it was still there. Meaning, I'm getting speaker breakup . The perils of running it through a crappy speaker.

The best sounds I could get were actually when I set it on american tube combo mode and use the global EQ to cut lots of highs and boost the lows. I think I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

WarMachine said:


> Yessir, try running this:
> 
> Gain : 99
> Bass : 7.0
> Mids : 4.0
> Treb : 5.5
> Amp Level : 99
> 
> I run the 808 OD set at:
> 
> Gain : 70
> Tone : 50
> Level : 70
> 
> Gate:
> Thresh @ 30
> all else (except ATTEN) at 0
> Attenuation at 99
> 
> And i have the patch level set to 70 as well.
> 
> I am running this thru the effects return of my 5150 and set my resonance to 4.0 and presence at 5.0 and crank the output of the GSP to about 10:00 and its tits! I recorded Megadeth's Public Enemy #1 yesterday with it and it just fuckin kills man!


thanks man! Sounded pretty good!


----------



## WarMachine

Krigloch the Furious said:


> thanks man! Sounded pretty good!


No problem dude, glad i could help! Adjust to your taste too dude, where you are using a velocity 300 (IIRC) im sure it sounds a bit different than with my peavey. I'll post a clip of public enemy no.1 from megadeth on here for you in a bit. I play in drop b ALL THE TIME lol so its in that pitch, F# instead of A like the original is in. Thats using the exact settings i posted earlier. I leave the gate thresh low like that because i dont like a tight sound quite as much as some. I like to be able to get the thump you get from a non gated setup but still be able to kill all noise by using the.....gasp.....VOLUME KNOB   i've never been one that liked to let the effect do all the work for me, but just kill the noise when i cut my guitar volume.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> I didnt know it till after having it 2 years, but "Amp Level" has a lot to do with how tight/loose plus dynamics and saturation. Before my last update (C58?) I had to use Amp Level to control patch volume. With C63 I noticed they added Preset Level (maybe it was there before and I just didn't see it). Amps like Marshall and Orange that benefit from cranked power sections sound better with the Amp Level well past 80. For my tighter stuff with the 5150 or e530 patch I keep it a bit below 80 I think.


^ this! I tried the same thing, except i rolled my presets volume to 70 and crank the amp level to 99. @ grover, try this out too dude. It really opens your tone up. Also, please, please, please do like a mentioned and hold on to this thing. Its a gem dude! My advice would be to just save up for a good tube PA (be it a head or dedicated PA) and run this through it....then thank me later! lmao Also, i've REALLY wanted to try it, but the velocity 300 has some really great reviews vs the bad ones. I've talked to dudes that used to run pre's through JCM's and others via a power amp setup and LOVED the difference they got with the velocity. Maybe Krigloch could chime in more on this. Plus its an SS PA so you could still get by with leaving it turned down and still get good tones.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I always turn to bass down and kids up. Other than that I don't do much else. 
I always play in D standard also.


----------



## WarMachine

Here's the link guys, pay no mind to the part just after the solo. Did the drums in a hurry and jacked a part up haha. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h6ibvu2tyq2afn4/Public Enemy #1 tester 9-10-12 diff drums.mp3


----------



## groverj3

Definitely not planning on ditching the unit. The effects are top notch. Actually, I'm pretty happy with the tone once I fiddled with the global EQ. I didn't try that until late last night though.

I'm not used to doing so much tweaking, but my other amps are shitty solid state combos and a 6505+. Not a whole lot of tweakability there .


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Get a cheap poweramp for it. The Rocktron Velocity 300 is pretty badass. 
I really dig it. And it's loud as shit


----------



## WarMachine

I hear ya man  dude, you definitely gotta try runnin that thing thru the return of the 6505's loop and set your gsp to "GSP - amp return" or something to that effect lol. im not looking at it right now so i cant vouch for it saying just that but you get the idea. that thing sounds amazing thru the power section of the peavey!


----------



## groverj3

WarMachine said:


> I hear ya man  dude, you definitely gotta try runnin that thing thru the return of the 6505's loop and set your gsp to "GSP - amp return" or something to that effect lol. im not looking at it right now so i cant vouch for it saying just that but you get the idea. that thing sounds amazing thru the power section of the peavey!



It's going to be a while before I get a chance, but after messing with the EQ last night it sounds damn good now. I uploaded some cabinet IRs for recording-use and wow... that makes a huge difference!


----------



## groverj3

Recorded this with a new IR. Not bad sounding, just have to work on the playing, haha.

Repentance Solo with Backing Track
http://soundcloud.com/jeffrey-grover/repentance-solo-with-backing


----------



## wakjob

^ 
Very nice tone. The single notes have that nice 'pump' & 'chirp' to them when you attack the strings.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

dude, that sounds really good!


----------



## Universe74

groverj3 said:


> It's going to be a while before I get a chance, but after messing with the EQ last night it sounds damn good now. I uploaded some cabinet IRs for recording-use and wow... that makes a huge difference!



Love to hear what IR and settings you use. Lovely tone.


----------



## groverj3

Thanks guys, it sounds much better on the recordings than through my amp right now .

Off the top of my head my lead settings are:
Amp:Mark IV
Gain: 99 
Bass: 3.0
Mid: 2.0
Treble: 6.0
Amp Level: 75
Parametric EQ: +8db at 80Hz wide, -2db 750Hz wide, +10db at 7.1KHz also wide

FX:
Gate: Threshold at 22, Attenuation at 30
Reverb: Just a little bit of Lexicon Studio Reverb (default settings, I think)
Delay: I have two patches that are identical aside from the delay settings, one has more repeats and is louder for spacier stuff. I usually stick with Analog at 340ms
Overdrive: I have a TSMod set up with Gain: 0, Tone 75, level 99. I only engage it for a slight gain boost and to tighten the low end. I used it on the portion of Damage Control I recorded, but not the solo I posted above.

I'll post a link to the IR I used. I think it's a V30 mic'ed off center in a Rectifier cab. Also, some power amp character from a tube power section was captured in it.


----------



## groverj3

I got the cab IR from here Kalthallen Cabs - Guitar cabinet IRs and Nebula programs


----------



## book_of_lies777

you guys should really check out the Redwirez cab impulses - they're GREAT. The BIGBox series costs money(it's totally worth it), but they give away the Marshall Greenbacks 4x12 for _free_... you just might make it your default global cab! (I like the old faithful Shure SM57 1" away from the cone, but there's 24 different mics available in all sorts of positions, for a total of 700+ combinations!). Here's a link:

Red Wire Impulse Responses | Free guitar speaker cabinet IRs

I know, 'Greenbacks' might just conjure classic rock tonal ideas, but a TS9 plus a Dual Rectifier or 5150 thru this IR is _brutal_.

seriously, check it out.


----------



## groverj3

^ I saw that, I may check it out tonight.

I downloaded Reaper and it took care of my latency problems I was having with Audacity. Major upgrade.

Also, figured out that there are 4 preset EQ options on the vypyr that I'm running the GSP into. It was sounding like crap because the upper mids were boosted on the amp and was causing speaker distortion even on clean settings with the GSP. I was able to make the EQ a little more flat and disable the GSP's global EQ. Much better now, it should tide me over until I can bring up another amp to run it through (preferrably with a loop ).

What a cool piece of gear, I see what all the GSP hype is about now.


----------



## book_of_lies777

groverj3 said:


> What a cool piece of gear, I see what all the GSP hype is about now.




it really is a _quality_ piece of gear, and the ability to use custom IRs is a-m-a-z-i-n-g. I still can't believe the POD HD series doesn't allow that...


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Do you guys know how to get the rectifier to sound good. Because they are pretty garbage


----------



## groverj3

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Do you guys know how to get the rectifier to sound good. Because they are pretty garbage


 
I haven't messed much with them. I'm more a Mark series guy and dialing that in took me long enough . The Dual and Triple Rec models on there both sound kind of fizzy and boomy to me. Maybe using the Parametric EQ to cut some lows around 80Hz would help.


----------



## WarMachine

As much as I love my GSP, I want to experiment mixing it with my 5150. Do you guys know how to go about using the OD's out front, but things like Delay, Reverb, Flange (any non distorted effects) still being in the effects loop? Also, i know it was the G-Major thing, but does anyone know if its possible to switch channels on an amp using the GSP?


----------



## op1e

I used a G Major with my Peavey Ultra. Otherwise you have to stay on 1 channel. I still use the G Major in my rack now, a lot of the effects and the pitch shifter is a good bit better. A cheaper option if you're buying new is this...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jUgtsgV3I_M70kfUA&sig2=aNe7bwrscBaE0GkQm1BnbQ


----------



## WarMachine

Thanks op1e. Dude, i ran it with setup 7 and it sounds amazing! Do you still have your ultra? If you do and havent tried this, TRY IT! It really does work as described. What really blew me away was how it split the effects loop desired effects from the effects in front of the amp. I was worried i would loose the OD's but its not the case! Plus if you try this out, try setting your patches to like 60-65 and the output volume of the GSP to noon. With my peavey at least, this gave me the same volume i had with it when not using the GSP. I love this friggin thing man!


----------



## Universe74

op1e said:


> I used a G Major with my Peavey Ultra. Otherwise you have to stay on 1 channel. I still use the G Major in my rack now, a lot of the effects and the pitch shifter is a good bit better. A cheaper option if you're buying new is this...
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jUgtsgV3I_M70kfUA&sig2=aNe7bwrscBaE0GkQm1BnbQ



I have a gps/gmajor/peavey ultra. Do you use all three? Where do you personally put the gmajor? I have it just before the return when in 4cm.


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Thanks op1e. Dude, i ran it with setup 7 and it sounds amazing! Do you still have your ultra? If you do and havent tried this, TRY IT! It really does work as described. What really blew me away was how it split the effects loop desired effects from the effects in front of the amp. I was worried i would loose the OD's but its not the case! Plus if you try this out, try setting your patches to like 60-65 and the output volume of the GSP to noon. With my peavey at least, this gave me the same volume i had with it when not using the GSP. I love this friggin thing man!



I've been running it that way for a couple years or more now. This unit is worth it just for a rackmount OD and EQ, let alone the modelling. With the head I never used amp models, however. Nothing could beat the crunch channel on the Ultra boosted.


----------



## WarMachine

Yeah same here dude, no amp models with using my 5150. Although the models do sound friggin noyce thru the loop return of my 5150, there's always something that draws me back to my peavey in the end. Cant put my finger on it, but its just there lol. Good thing now tho is i have the choice to jump between one or the other while still using them both......*yes!*_ _


----------



## op1e

Universe74 said:


> I have a gps/gmajor/peavey ultra. Do you use all three? Where do you personally put the gmajor? I have it just before the return when in 4cm.



I was running all of them before I switched to this killer power amp. For a while I just used the G Major for the relays, but when I got some more patch cables I ran it as an EQ and the harmonizer on my lead channel. I'm keeping it just for the whammy if I can ever find a good cheap exp pedal.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> I was running all of them before I switched to this killer power amp. For a while I just used the G Major for the relays, but when I got some more patch cables I ran it as an EQ and the harmonizer on my lead channel. I'm keeping it just for the whammy if I can ever find a good cheap exp pedal.


Rocktron Hex Volume/Expression Pedal at zZounds

I use it with the GSP for ALL the wah, whammy, rotovibe you name it dude and it works like a charm. If you get it just make sure to adjust that rocker screw just behind the heel to as tight as you can get it so its not switching your effect on and off lol. Leaving it kinda loose does the trick if you leave your foot on it all the time but a few seconds after you move off of it the effect kicks back on lol. Im running it with a Rocktron MidiXChange and honestly, i doubt i'll ever get one of the Control 2's. It does the job and the best part is....I ALREADY OWN THEM lol. The only real benefit would be seeing the tuner on the pedal, but fuck it. I can sacrifice walking a few feet to the GSP instead of 300 clams


----------



## peldikuneptun

probably discussed here before, but what's the latest gossip on a possible GSP1101 replacement? Does Digitech plan to do one at all?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I haven't heard a damn thing about it. Who knows what they are doing


----------



## op1e

They're too complacent and trying to dabble in IOS related crap. I guess the parent company Harmon is making enough money off PA related gear.


----------



## groverj3

I've got about 10 or so patches that I'm really happy with now. I'll see if I can upload them to the digitech site tonight. 

I find myself playing with patches and effects more than practicing recently


----------



## book_of_lies777

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Do you guys know how to get the rectifier to sound good. Because they are pretty garbage



here ya go:

my GSP1101 rack preamp/processor Dual Rectifier tone - sounds badass. A decent guitar helps too. 

*********************************

*amp model - '01 Dual Rect*
cab - Vintage 4x12 (V30s)
gain - 70
bass - 6.4
middle - 2.3
treble - 8.6
amp level - 75

*Distortion -*
Screamer (Ibanez TS9)
drive - 50
tone - 70
level - 65

*Gate -*
threshold - 40
attack - 0
release - 0
attenuation - 99

*Reverb -*
Lex Hall
predelay - 0
decay - 40
liveliness - 40
level - 25
left/right wet level - 99

*Chorus* (optional - adds 'girth' or 'breath') -
position - post amp
speed - 20
depth - 70
waveform - Sine
level - 30
left/right wet level - 99


**********************************


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

cool man, I'll mess with it. thanks



op1e said:


> They're too complacent and trying to dabble in IOS related crap. I guess the parent company Harmon is making enough money off PA related gear.


I posted on their Facebook page. hopefully they reply.. I doubt it though.


----------



## WarMachine

Somewhat off topic, but have any of you dudes ever ran any gigs direct to the PA with one of these yet? If so, how did it turn out? lol just curious because we did our first gig with my new lineup saturday (we kicked major ass btw ) but my neck, shoulders and back are all asking me "why didnt you try running direct???"  i know that a few people run HD Pro's direct but thats a whole different kind of animal in itself. Also, maybe the wrong place to ask and maybe op1e can answer this better for me but, would i be better off running this thru a dedicated poweramp like a velocity 300 or matrix for better results? not that im not satisfied with what i have now, but im ALWAYS looking for ways to simplify/improve my setup and tone. Thanks dudes


----------



## Syriel

I love my GSP, but since I switched to an iMac, I just can't be fussed making new patches on it. I don't wanna downgrade to the actual firmware ( not the MustbeBeta one ) just for Mac compatibility, and messing with the small display is annoying as fuck dial a real patch. I currently hate my tones but I'd rather practice / play then fiddle with the display lol.

I might have to let my GSP go unless Digitech actually updates it again, which is highly doubtful.


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Somewhat off topic, but have any of you dudes ever ran any gigs direct to the PA with one of these yet? If so, how did it turn out? lol just curious because we did our first gig with my new lineup saturday (we kicked major ass btw ) but my neck, shoulders and back are all asking me "why didnt you try running direct???"  i know that a few people run HD Pro's direct but thats a whole different kind of animal in itself. Also, maybe the wrong place to ask and maybe op1e can answer this better for me but, would i be better off running this thru a dedicated poweramp like a velocity 300 or matrix for better results? not that im not satisfied with what i have now, but im ALWAYS looking for ways to simplify/improve my setup and tone. Thanks dudes



I did a backyard party once with a medium sized PA and it wasn't bad. Got complimented by a really great guitarist I know. I never trust the monitors at gigs, even at my home base club. Every time the sound coming from behind me sounds WAY better than whats coming out of the wedge off to my left. I had a Velocity 250, but the setup was lifeless with no mojo. The more colouring the better with this unit. If you can drop $400 look up one of these Marshall 9005's on ebay. Sounds way better than the effect return of my Peavey.


----------



## MikeSweeney

hey with the gsp can i run two amps sims at the same like kinda like the new pod hg 400 and 500 and the axe fx 2 ? ?


----------



## metal_sam14

MikeSweeney said:


> hey with the gsp can i run two amps sims at the same like kinda like the new pod hg 400 and 500 and the axe fx 2 ? ?



Unfortunately no, only 1 amp can be run at a time


----------



## Ckackley

WarMachine said:


> Somewhat off topic, but have any of you dudes ever ran any gigs direct to the PA with one of these yet? If so, how did it turn out? lol just curious because we did our first gig with my new lineup saturday (we kicked major ass btw ) but my neck, shoulders and back are all asking me "why didnt you try running direct???"  i know that a few people run HD Pro's direct but thats a whole different kind of animal in itself. Also, maybe the wrong place to ask and maybe op1e can answer this better for me but, would i be better off running this thru a dedicated poweramp like a velocity 300 or matrix for better results? not that im not satisfied with what i have now, but im ALWAYS looking for ways to simplify/improve my setup and tone. Thanks dudes



Been doing this since I got it . We opened for Kamelot a few weeks ago and it ran like a champ. Sound guy LOVED it. I use a powered PA for stage monitoring and have never had an issue.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> I did a backyard party once with a medium sized PA and it wasn't bad. Got complimented by a really great guitarist I know. I never trust the monitors at gigs, even at my home base club. Every time the sound coming from behind me sounds WAY better than whats coming out of the wedge off to my left. I had a Velocity 250, but the setup was lifeless with no mojo. The more colouring the better with this unit. If you can drop $400 look up one of these Marshall 9005's on ebay. Sounds way better than the effect return of my Peavey.


Thanks for the input dude. This would be something i would only really just play around with as it would just be weird as hell to me not seeing cabs and amps onstage lol. So the Marshall really did improve your tone that much? Dammit man, im about to explode from gas'n on tube poweramps as it is, this doesnt help!  just kiddin dude, i'd LOVE to be able to try a good tube power amp out. Surely they would have to be better than an amps return, otherwise their just wouldnt be any and everyone would run thru the return right? lol.


----------



## Syriel

Anyone know a way to just upload patches downloaded from the net to the GSP via Mac on the MustBeBeta version?


----------



## WarMachine

Ckackley said:


> Been doing this since I got it . We opened for Kamelot a few weeks ago and it ran like a champ. Sound guy LOVED it. I use a powered PA for stage monitoring and have never had an issue.


That's killer dude, id really like to try it one time...hopefully i can get the courage to let the GSP do one of the things it was designed to do lol. And look out guys, another mountain guy from by-God-WV lmao


----------



## ihunda

Hi there, I have gsp1101 myself and really like it although I am mostly using my mesa quad preamp in 4cm for my distortion. With the mustbebeta firmware I am trying to have two preamps in parallel, my mesa and one of the gsp builtin. I think it's doable by looking at the manual but I haven't solved that yet.

I had an idea, though, has anybody tried running two gsp1101 in //, one being slaved via midi for a larger two simulated amps setup???

Sounds like it should be doable, that would only be 2U and for whatever reasons, GSPs are cheap used.


----------



## WarMachine

Quick update on running direct....I LOVED IT lmao. At least for recording so far. I played around with it yesterday since i hadn't fully put my gear back in the jam room since the show this weekend haha, so i just sat my laptop on my rack case, plugged it in reaper and took off. After MINIMAL tweaking (mainly just the cab sim) i was able to make it sound IDENTICAL to using the power section of my 5150 and Governor loaded 4x12, minus some sustain and a little more gain. This thing really is pretty gnarly! And to anyone wanting to mess around with direct recording, there is a setting in the amp section that has your gain, bass, mid etc, all the way at the bottom....TURN THAT OFF! lol id give you the exact name but since im not in front of it i forget what its called lol. It really opens up the tone! I love this thing!


----------



## Sang-Drax

WarMachine said:


> Quick update on running direct....I LOVED IT lmao. At least for recording so far. I played around with it yesterday since i hadn't fully put my gear back in the jam room since the show this weekend haha, so i just sat my laptop on my rack case, plugged it in reaper and took off. After MINIMAL tweaking (mainly just the cab sim) i was able to make it sound IDENTICAL to using the power section of my 5150 and Governor loaded 4x12, minus some sustain and a little more gain. This thing really is pretty gnarly! And to anyone wanting to mess around with direct recording, there is a setting in the amp section that has your gain, bass, mid etc, all the way at the bottom....TURN THAT OFF! lol id give you the exact name but since im not in front of it i forget what its called lol. It really opens up the tone! I love this thing!



Incidentally, has anyone tried to go FRFR with the GSP1101 in a live setting?


----------



## metal_sam14

Sang-Drax said:


> Incidentally, has anyone tried to go FRFR with the GSP1101 in a live setting?



Ran mine direct to FOH last week, fat as anything out front, nothing but compliments on the tone.


----------



## WarMachine

I can believe that! Its crazy how good this thing really can sound on its own. I actually prefer having it with something that doesnt color the tone, although hopefully after snagging either a matrix 1000 or a velocity 300 it will give that sustain back lol. Im oldschool in the sense that i like seeing a 4x12 on stage with either a rack or head. It would be hard for me to trust just running a house PA for my sound altogether.....but then again i could get a 2x12 to remedy that


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Just wait till you hear it with the V300!
I love it!


----------



## Exit Existence

Hey guys, my first post in this thread. I have 2 GSPs, been running them with a rocktron velocity 100. Haven't had the chance to play live with it yet.

I recently figured out how to program and send MIDI patch changes to the GSP in Cubase, so that if you are playing along with a click or backing track you can have automated patch changes. If anyone's interested I can make a quick tutorial, it's super easy


----------



## WarMachine

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Just wait till you hear it with the V300!
> I love it!


I know right?  i cant wait to snag one! Like i said i made it sound identical to running thru the effects return of my 5150 mic'd with a 4x12 eminence governor cab...unreal. I just hope i get that sustain and that touch of gain back when using a V300. Im really learning more about this every time i use it man. Its cool as hell! lol we had a show in Morgantown (WVU's town) last weekend, fuckin killed it, packed house, it was tits. But when we were sound checking i had to crank my gate a bit because of all the amps and PA equipment being so close (i guess!) lol. Basically what it came down to was i had to turn my GSP down a touch because of this and number two, my rhythm guitarists Triple XXX couldnt keep up with my rig hahaha


----------



## WarMachine

Hey dudes, got another update lol. I tried running the GSP through a OLD Peavey powered 6 channel PA and it sounded BEAUTIFUL! I even ran it through my shitty old speakers as well and it sounded amazing! For anyone wondering if it works like a tube poweramp when ran thru an SS poweramp.._IT DOES!!!!_ that was my biggest concern but thats been killed now! I put the PA volume on about 10 o'clock and 10 o'clock on the GSP and it reacted just like when i ran it thru my 5150, plenty of punch power an sustain....DEFINITELY gonna be getting a matrix or velocity 300 now for sure!!


----------



## op1e

I actually thought mine sounded lifeless thru my Velocity 250, but it doesnt sound bad thru this Europower 2000 my other guitarist uses. The Marshall 9005 I use is still way preferable.


----------



## Jowl

I just bought a GSP1101, and it has worked fine until I went to the rehearsal to plug it into an amp. I can't get any sound using the "send" output that says to put it into amp input, which is exactly what I did. 

Could that be because of some setting that I haven't found, or is the output simply broken? The only way I was able to get SOME sound of it was to go into the preset settings and then "loop control", where I found a send output volume control. It was by default set to 99, but I went in and set it to 98 and then 99 again, and I got sound but all the effects weren't there. When I re-saved the preset and then went to another and back, the sound was completely gone again though....

Does anyone know what the problem might be, and if I'm doing something wrong?

I can use the mono line output to the amp return and get working sound, but ofcourse I want to know if my send output is faulty or not, and the sound I get is probably not the same as if I would use send to amp input?

Answers would be truly appreciated!


----------



## feki

Hello, use the "bypass" if you hear a signal, it's somewhere in the settings. Volume FX is also set, maybe it is zero. If you do not hear guitar or bypass, it's bad - service Digit. Maybe one more update and complete software driver.


----------



## Jowl

feki said:


> Hello, use the "bypass" if you hear a signal, it's somewhere in the settings. Volume FX is also set, maybe it is zero. If you do not hear guitar or bypass, it's bad - service Digit. Maybe one more update and complete software driver.



Thanks for the help! 
It turns out though, that the send output is only supposed to be used with the 4-cable method, so it is actually not supposed to make any sound without something plugged in the return it seems.


----------



## akavictor

Hey guys! I hope someone can help me.
I just bought a 1101, and I am new at this kind of stuff. I can't get a decent high gain tone, it's all too noisy and I don't clarity in my chords.

I am looking for two type of high gains tones: Between the Buried and Me - Between the Buried and Me "Telos" (OFFICIAL) - YouTube and Periphery (6 strings) - Periphery-All new materials - YouTube

I am open to advices and how to make a good high gain tone.

ps: I've the latest firmware installed.

Thanks!


----------



## op1e

^^^ akavictor. Use the 5150 and set the EQ to 6-6-6. Put a TS or 808 in front with the gain on 10, Level 99, and tone 75-100 according to your taste. Are you running into a power amp or direct?


----------



## akavictor

op1e said:


> ^^^ akavictor. Use the 5150 and set the EQ to 6-6-6. Put a TS or 808 in front with the gain on 10, Level 99, and tone 75-100 according to your taste. Are you running into a power amp or direct?



Direct.

Any advice on cabs? I downloaded thousands of IR's...


----------



## op1e

Have you updated your firmware to be able to load them? I dont even remember the links for mine. When I rarely use them, the ones I have loaded are 1960/el34, 1960/6L6, Mode 4, and Sneap Edge. I'll try to find those links. I was always partial to the mode 4 and Sneap Edge IR's.


----------



## maggotspawn

I've had good luck with God's Cab. OS Mesa 4x12 with V-30's. Free.

God


----------



## akavictor

Thank you guys, I'll try this settings and cabs!


----------



## ihunda

Hey guys, I've been trying to record a lot of stuff from my GSP via USB and I notice a strange high pitch noise in the background. I googled it and it seems that it's a recurrent thing with USB and GSP.

Basically, plugging via USB creates a ground loop from your laptop to the device and that noise actually is also present on the regular GSP outputs (XLR, headphones and Amp). As soon as USB is unplugged, noise disapear.

I read that cutting the screen on the USB cable is a quick fix, anybody tried that?
Do you experience the same thing?
(I am using a macbook air btw).


----------



## WarMachine

Hey dudes, been a minute since i've posted anything on the Digi thread and wanted to give it some more much needed love! lol.

Here's one of my jams, Never Back Down.

All the guitars were recorded with the GSP running thru the power section of my 5150, as for the bass, i didnt have one at my place at the time (was letting my sis borrow it...facepalm) so i recorded the guitar on the guitar>bass preset (like 95 i think) so i hope you guys dig it! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9f3jxvizwo8qu3y/Never Back Down (new).mp3


----------



## spadz93

where are you guys getting your impulse responses? ive read so many good things about them, especially compared to stock modeling, but i cant find any other than the link above


----------



## ihunda

spadz93 said:


> where are you guys getting your impulse responses? ive read so many good things about them, especially compared to stock modeling, but i cant find any other than the link above



Red Wire Impulse Responses | High quality guitar speaker cabinet IRs for use with convolution plugins , can't go wrong with them!


----------



## spadz93

ihunda said:


> Red Wire Impulse Responses | High quality guitar speaker cabinet IRs for use with convolution plugins , can't go wrong with them!



im using the "gods cab" presets right now and sifting through those, they sounds great, but how would i get the presets from that site? says i need to purchase something to make an account? also, anyone who's using god's cab, which preset are you liking the best? theres hundreds of them lol


----------



## groverj3

Hey guys. I've been on hiatus from the site for a while. As you can tell from my previous posts in this thread, I'm a big fan of the Mark IV model on this thing. However, I started messing with the JCM800 for some 80s metal stuff. Take a listen to it and let me know what you think.

If you want any of my patches shoot me a PM.

Mr. Crowley Cover


----------



## op1e

What are your general EQ settings on the 800? I'm still trying to figure that model out. Being that I'm actually playing thru that power section with my 9005, it would be nice to nail it. Its just always been a little to flubby with my low A and low G, even with boost.

Right now I'm rockin the e530 patch again. Managed to get it as thick sounding as the 5150 model with the post EQ, but with more edge.


----------



## groverj3

op1e said:


> What are your general EQ settings on the 800? I'm still trying to figure that model out. Being that I'm actually playing thru that power section with my 9005, it would be nice to nail it. Its just always been a little to flubby with my low A and low G, even with boost.
> 
> Right now I'm rockin the e530 patch again. Managed to get it as thick sounding as the 5150 model with the post EQ, but with more edge.



Ok, full settings are:

JCM800 -
Gain: 85
Bass: 4.8
Mid: 5
Treble: 6
Level: 99

Parametric EQ -
Low: 5dB, 80Hz, Wide
Mid: Nothing
High: 5dB, 7.1KHz, Wide

TSMod -
Drive: 80
Tone: 99
Level: 99

Gate -
Threshold: 30
Attack: 0
Release: 0
Attn: 99

Reverb -
Lexicon Hall
Predelay: 50 ms
Decay: 40
Liveliness: 40
Level: 33

If it's a little flubby on the low end then it's faithfully reproducing a JCM800, .


----------



## op1e

Wow thats a lot of gain between the amp and TS. I'll give it another crack, but probly wont fit with most of the music we're playing. I do have a couple stoner-esq tunes to work up though. Have you tried the Plexi as a clean amp yet? It rules if you like buttery, edge of breakup clean tones that arent too clean and stiff like the Jazz 120 model. Sounds bigger than the 2101 clean tube patch I used for years. Set the expression pedal to control the gain and you can blend right into your heavy patch by towing down.


----------



## groverj3

That's a cool idea. I'll have to give it a shot!

Yeah, it is an almost excessive amount of gain. However it isn't as crazy sounding as one would think. It still has less gain than an unboosted 5150 or Mark IV to my ears.


----------



## m3talmike

op1e said:


> Right now I'm rockin the e530 patch again. Managed to get it as thick sounding as the 5150 model with the post EQ, but with more edge.



Settings with your changes please?


----------



## Guityrant

Hi All!

Does anyone use the GSP1101 with a Decimator G-String pedal? I can't figure out how to wire everything together... I'm using the GSP1101 in the amp loop for effects only with a ENGL Steve Morse model amp. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## groverj3

Got bored and recorded some more crap.

Let me know if any of you are interested in the patch or IR.

Lines in the Sand Solo


----------



## op1e

m3talmike said:


> Settings with your changes please?



Racks at the room. Just go with the guidelines for the patch at the beginning of this thread, then add post EQ with a 3db or more boost at 100hz wide. I think I have mids boosted 3db at 750 and highs 3db at 4.3.


----------



## op1e

Played out last night using the Rockerverb patch for the 1st time. Wanted sumn British to go with my power amp, but bold enough to play our music. The Chappers demo's of the Orange stuff inspired me to try that model again. Worked pretty well live. Shit was so loud and place was so small that everything was white noise in my ears after the 1st two songs, lol. Here's the patch.

Comp;
cs compressor sustain 35
attack 0
level 70
preamp

DIST;
sparkdrive gain 20
tone 50
clean 40
level 99

OR120; gain 90
bass 9
mid 2.5
treb 6.9
amp lvl 85

Parametric; low 0db
lowfreq 100hz
width wide

mid lvl 3db
mid freq 750
width medium

high lvl 2db
high freq 6 kh
width medium


----------



## wookie606

I just got this.
I have updated to the latest beta firmware and have gods cab and other impulses.
What I am struggling with is clarity, if anyone can help me make a decent patch for modern metal with a 7 string in G that would be great!
The guitar is mahogany and has a seymour duncan distortion in the bridge.
HALP


----------



## op1e

Work with different overdrives and post EQ is the best I can tell ya. I havent really ran it direct much.


----------



## TMDCHQ

hello people,

is het is possible to play an amp with no FX via the stereo output with the panning 100% to left/right?

I need it when I play rhythmguitar(with the other guitarplayer) When the solo kicks in I use the stereo delay. That is why I constantly want to use the stereo out.

Thanks!


----------



## drinkinsum

Looking at a GSP1101

Do most of you prefer it over the Line HD line or RP1000


----------



## op1e

Its good for integrating FX into a rig. Its modelling is good, but has fallen behind a slight bit. I had the HD and was good, but I HAVE to have a real rig. There's no substitute for me. Its nice to have a unit 4 cabled right there on top of your head instead of running multiple 30 footers across the stage from a floorboard. Plus the RP series doesnt have a midi out if you wanna run an amp switching device.


----------



## ihunda

drinkinsum said:


> Looking at a GSP1101
> 
> Do most of you prefer it over the Line HD line or RP1000



GSP = RP1000 in a rack both are > Line6 HD
Especially a GSP with patched firmware.
It cannot do two amp models at the same time but I rarely used that on my HD.


----------



## drinkinsum

ihunda said:


> GSP = RP1000 in a rack both are > Line6 HD
> Especially a GSP with patched firmware.
> It cannot do two amp models at the same time but I rarely used that on my HD.



Rack unit would work well on my desk 

but then I need the ground control err!


----------



## Spinedriver

drinkinsum said:


> Rack unit would work well on my desk
> 
> but then I need the ground control err!



The 1101 comes up a lot on ebay with the foot controller included for $400 or so.


----------



## drinkinsum

Spinedriver said:


> The 1101 comes up a lot on ebay with the foot controller included for $400 or so.



might just snag an rp1000 for home

same thing basically


----------



## Spinedriver

drinkinsum said:


> might just snag an rp1000 for home
> 
> same thing basically



Just so you know, the update that lets you load IRs onto the GSP doesn't work on the RP units.


----------



## drinkinsum

Spinedriver said:


> Just so you know, the update that lets you load IRs onto the GSP doesn't work on the RP units.



Just found a GSP, might go with that now over the RP


----------



## Universe74

Question for you all. I have a 4cm setup. Midi out on the gsp to midi in on a gmajor. Patches changes 1 to 1 all the way to patch 10. If I turn the gsp to patch 11 the gmajor remains on 10. Only the first 10 patches are working. Midi menu looks ok, mappings are stock and 11 to 11, 12 to 12 ect. If I reverse the cable to gmajor out to gsp in it works ok. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## op1e

Thats an odd one. Maybe reset the G Major. I've never touched any of the midi settings in my 1101/G Major so they must be stock, and they work together as they should.


----------



## Universe74

op1e said:


> Thats an odd one. Maybe reset the G Major. I've never touched any of the midi settings in my 1101/G Major so they must be stock, and they work together as they should.



Yes, both units default to chan 1 and mappings are standard. I'll try a reset.


----------



## Chris_H87

My G Major seems to be quite sensitive to where it is in the midi chain to switch properly alongside my Rocktron Chameleon. It works perfectly as long as the G Major is first in the chain after the controller.


----------



## Universe74

Chris_H87 said:


> My G Major seems to be quite sensitive to where it is in the midi chain to switch properly alongside my Rocktron Chameleon. It works perfectly as long as the G Major is first in the chain after the controller.



Good to know. Its not a big deal if I have to plug my controller into the gmajor instead of the GSP.


----------



## op1e

Maybe it doesnt happen to me cause I use the Control 2 and not a midi controller. Regardless, the 1101 still changes the G Major.


----------



## Universe74

op1e said:


> Maybe it doesnt happen to me cause I use the Control 2 and not a midi controller. Regardless, the 1101 still changes the G Major.



This happens just by spinning the knob on the gsp. No controller involved at this point.


----------



## drinkinsum

Just got mine today with the C2.

Spent about 15 minutes with it and upgraded it to C63. I'm really digging it so far.

Is C63 going to be the final update for the GSP from Stan?


----------



## mogar

drinkinsum said:


> Just got mine today with the C2.
> 
> Spent about 15 minutes with it and upgraded it to C63. I'm really digging it so far.
> 
> Is C63 going to be the final update for the GSP from Stan?




Congrats brother! These things really are difficult to beat for the money. The mark IV model is amazing. I programmed mine similar to John Petrucci in his mark V vid on youtube and it sounds pretty sweet. I use it with an impulse of a Mesa4x12Oversize mic'ed with a Royer 121 and it's got some balls. Definitely pick up some other IRs though.

As far as updates, I do think that c63 is the last we'll get since there's been no talk of any future updates as of now. Who knows though, maybe Stan will surprise us with something.


----------



## Universe74

Universe74 said:


> This happens just by spinning the knob on the gsp. No controller involved at this point.



Ok so I figured this out. As soon as I saved to a user location it mapped ok. Apparently the user locations aren't the same as factory. You have to actually save to them, so I saved to spots above 10 and it maps 1 to 1 now. I feel dumb!


----------



## drinkinsum

mogar said:


> Congrats brother! These things really are difficult to beat for the money. The mark IV model is amazing. I programmed mine similar to John Petrucci in his mark V vid on youtube and it sounds pretty sweet. I use it with an impulse of a Mesa4x12Oversize mic'ed with a Royer 121 and it's got some balls. Definitely pick up some other IRs though.
> 
> As far as updates, I do think that c63 is the last we'll get since there's been no talk of any future updates as of now. Who knows though, maybe Stan will surprise us with something.



Yeah this thing is awesome for the $$$ - I got the unit+c2 used and it's basically brand new. I was going to get an RP1000 or a POD HD Pro but settled with this and I'm happy with my decision.

It's sad that Digitech abandoned this unit since it has a lot of potential. I don't get why they still sell it if they quit supporting it.?.? Also this iPad direction they're going is kind of a joke and a bad move IMHO.


----------



## metal_sam14

As sad as I am to see it go, I am selling my GSP/Control 2 rig as I bought a Kemper. The GSP stuff is definitely killer though, the Kemper just suited my needs more


----------



## drinkinsum

metal_sam14 said:


> As sad as I am to see it go, I am selling my GSP/Control 2 rig as I bought a Kemper. The GSP stuff is definitely killer though, the Kemper just suited my needs more


----------



## vansinn

mogar said:


> As far as updates, I do think that c63 is the last we'll get since there's been no talk of any future updates as of now. Who knows though, maybe Stan will surprise us with something.



Don't hold your horses on that. Stan was removed from his - non-Digitech supported! - project, as he was needed elsewhere.

I find it absolutely distasteful of Digitech to only have done one (to my knowledge) software release, IIRC mainly for adding floorboard connectivity.
They could at least have asked Stan about any pending small issues with C63, let him fully finalize this, and then released this as the final official version to honor his works and to pay respect to their customers - who are all still on beta versions.


----------



## drinkinsum

vansinn said:


> Don't hold your horses on that. Stan was removed from his - non-Digitech supported! - project, as he was needed elsewhere.
> 
> I find it absolutely distasteful of Digitech to only have done one (to my knowledge) software release, IIRC mainly for adding floorboard connectivity.
> They could at least have asked Stan about any pending small issues with C63, let him fully finalize this, and then released this as the final official version to honor his works and to pay respect to their customers - who are all still on beta versions.



Well they're in bed with Apple now  Stupid move.


----------



## drinkinsum

What's the best way to wire the gsp1101 into an existing amp with a clean channel and fx loop? I want to use the preamp for the gsp1101.


----------



## BigJD

drinkinsum said:


> What's the best way to wire the gsp1101 into an existing amp with a clean channel and fx loop? I want to use the preamp for the gsp1101.


 Did you gp through the set-up wizard? I believe you'l want to use a 4 cable set-up.


----------



## BigJD

So here is my deal .
been using my GSP for awhile now, had it at C48 since I got it. Finally upped it to C63 so I can use the IRs that are available.
My issue is ,now it sounds out of phase with all the cab models.
My set-up is guitar>GSP>loop G-Major> XLR to PA.
In C48 I never expr. any of this but now I get that hollow outta phase howl with every cab. Yes I run in stereo through the PA,I've tweaked all of my loop settings endlessly.
This modeler has been great and some of the IRs I've sampled really add to it,so I'd like to find a solution.
Yes,it's the same on all my guitars,yes I am running a balanced out to the in on the G-Major.
SO,I just don't know!?!?!?
Any thoughts anybody?


----------



## elbiatcho1

Here's a list of what was modified/fixed since C48:


> Version C63
> 
> 2.0 C63 fix for missing noise gate
> added LCD contrast and "SEL FAST LINK", new X-Edit too
> added "'" to naming list of characters
> re-enabled CC to USB MIDI input
> 
> 
> Version C62
> 
> 2.0 C62 sped up MIDI pedal controllers, see menu "Main" - "MIDI / CONTROLERS" - "SEL FAST
> LINK"
> moved preset levels menu to top
> of "Select Effect to Edit"
> 
> 
> Version C61
> 
> 2.0 C61 fixed LPF when external loop is enabled/bypassed
> fixed LPF when saving a preset with
> X-Edit (X-Edit didn't change)
> fixed input meter when displayed in dB
> 
> 
> Version C60
> 
> 2.0 C60 fix for LPF on cabinets (XLR only)
> Control2's preset switches can no
> w: enter bypass, bounce, re-load
> Control2's link switches can now send MIDI program changes (instead of sending a CC)
> input meter is now selectable: off, linear, dB
> fixed LPF when exiting bypass or tuner
> 
> Version C59
> 
> 2.0 C59 sends tap tempo CC to USB MIDI (if incoming CC is used for tap tempo)
> updated wah's CC toggle display
> user cabs default the LPF off
> effect on/off parameters are now a toggle
> , a press and hold will enter the linking menu
> fixed input meter
> 
> 
> Version C58
> 
> 2.0 C58 fixed detune's default wet/dry and it's display
> fixed global user cabinet display
> fixed synthtalk's balance display
> factory reset (including after an updat
> e) doesn't erase your user cabinets
> fixed loading an old preset with an acoustic amp using X-Edit
> 
> 
> Version C57
> 
> 2.0 C57 added another param in wah to control how the auto engage works
> added two params to whammy to allow auto-engage like in the wah
> the wah and whammy auto-engage toggle op
> tion now also works on the toe-up position
> updated balance type param displays
> updated X-Edit to handle the new params


Maybe the LPF is causing problems for you?


----------



## BigJD

Ya been through the LPF section and played with it on alot of different cab models.

It's a problem with the loop being out of phase between the GSP and the G-Major.
I finally have made some compromises between the two as far as settings in my loop send/return levels so I can live with it for now.
Going to try a turn around ( swap the tip to sleeve) on the output of the GSP to the G-Major and see if thats a solution. Also the dry kill on the G-Major in the off setting kinda kills the tone too.
So anybody else got any solutions?
I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## op1e

I've always just ran the stereo outs from the 1101 into the inputs of my G Major. Running an FX unit in the loop might not work right, I guess. Maybe just run the XLR outs into the G Major with 1/4 adapters, then run the stereo outs of the G Major into the board. Or just the regular outs on the 1101.


----------



## Universe74

So the lpf is for dialing direct tone seperate from your 1/4 outs to your cab?


----------



## BigJD

Universe74 said:


> So the lpf is for dialing direct tone seperate from your 1/4 outs to your cab?


 Good question, and because I am running C63 I can assign the LPF to fit my needs.
But I only run through P.A. systems. Even for practice and rehearsals I run stereo out into a board then into PA speakers.

So as I said before I'll probably try a turn around jack out of the G-Major from the GSP.
Ya know it really wasn't there untill I loaded C-63 though and started using IR's,so thats got me wondering if my IR's are somehow phase reversed.?!?!?
Maybe someone knows if thats possible.


----------



## groverj3

I got bored and started messing around with some lower tunings. The GSP continues to sound better and better as I learn how to record 

Dream Theater - In the Name of God (Test)


----------



## ihunda

groverj3 said:


> I got bored and started messing around with some lower tunings. The GSP continues to sound better and better as I learn how to record
> 
> Dream Theater - In the Name of God (Test)



Nice one, I'd stay there's a bit too much gain though.
Where did you get the other tracks to lay the guitar over?


----------



## groverj3

ihunda said:


> Nice one, I'd stay there's a bit too much gain though.
> Where did you get the other tracks to lay the guitar over?



Actually, it's just the regular song off the album. Couldn't find a decent backing track for it. I just played the intro and deleted the original recording during that part. I cut out a bunch of frequencies in the original track throughout the rest of the song which made the guitar parts seem quieter and turned myself up loud enough that you couldn't hear JP 

Not exactly professional, but I was looking to mess with my guitar in C standard and don't know too many songs in that tuning. I just finished redoing the setup on it after getting it back from the most incompetent guitar tech on the planet. I also didn't adjust my patches for the EMGs in that guitar, I wasn't feeling that ambitious though .

I really feel like some of the GSP's amp sims are much better than the unit's price tag would imply. As long as you don't mind tweaking. I found almost all of the stock patches to be pretty worthless though. The Mark IV, 5150, and JCM800 seem to be the strongest models to me.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Hias, I recently got one of these and I have updated it to the c63 firmware. I'm using a Behringer fcb1010 (with uno chip). I have 2 issues that have occurred. 1) the wah when controlled from the foot switch is sounding more like it is a step filter type wah not the smooth linear (I have it set to Linear and the set link to fast). It is annoying me. 2) The expression pedals do not work at all as soon as i switch on one of the 'stomp box' switches on/off. 

Any help will be appreciated. I apologise if both of these have been answered already.


----------



## groverj3

For whatever reason I started fiddling with my settings last night after realizing how different my direct recordings sounded than what I'm hearing out of my amp. Now, I've entered full blown "I hate my tone" mode and can't find a single setting I like .

It seems that by the time I add enough gain or treble to get palm muted notes to sound tight instead of flubby and "undefined" it also makes everything sound very "plasticy". My neighbors are certainly going to appreciate my really repetitive playing tonight while I rework some patches, haha.

I had been using the Mark IV sim and trying to approximate the V shaped graphic EQ with the parametric EQ on the GSP, but it probably wasn't anything remotely close. Anyone have some tips? Patches to share?


----------



## groverj3

It seems my issue with tone can be traced to my amp I'm running the GSP into having shitty speakers which are crapping out. Time to investigate cheap-ish FRFR options.


----------



## Ckackley

I have DEFINITELY noticed that the quality of speakers makes a huge difference. More so than any other processor I've used. At home I couldn't get things to sound quite right, but when I went to practice and plugged into my Mackie powered cab everything was bliss.


----------



## drinkinsum

Anyone run this with the Alto TS112?


----------



## justallama

hey guys, i've had a gsp1101 for 3 days now and everytime i turn it on after saving a preset, it performs a factory restore. I've got c63 and i have no idea what's wrong. The warranty is cutting short so if i don't have an answer by tomorrow night i'm gonna have to send it back and get a refund. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## BigJD

justallama said:


> hey guys, i've had a gsp1101 for 3 days now and everytime i turn it on after saving a preset, it performs a factory restore. I've got c63 and i have no idea what's wrong. The warranty is cutting short so if i don't have an answer by tomorrow night i'm gonna have to send it back and get a refund. Anyone got any ideas?


 

You don't have it connected to a PC when you are booting up do you? It could be resetting if you are booting up connected to a PC with a editor open.


----------



## op1e

I was trying for over an hour trying to get the auto engage to work for wah or whammy on the Control 2. I think it only works when you plug an exp pedal into the back of it. Anybody confirm this? I had it working but I think it was with an external pedal and not the one built into the C2.


----------



## op1e

On another note I figured out how to activate effects in my G Major thru the 1101/Control 2 stompbox style thanks to c63. I set the pitch on the G Major to accept cc6, then set the 1101 to send cc 6 with the Control button and boom. Now if I could control it with the pedal I'd be set. Thats a whole other mapping nightmare.


----------



## justallama

BigJD said:


> You don't have it connected to a PC when you are booting up do you? It could be resetting if you are booting up connected to a PC with a editor open.



naa, its just plugged into the wall...


----------



## sl33py

I'm still reading this thread (up to page 19 now since last night!). I'm pretty keen on using this primarily for it's effects, in combination with a Carvin V3M amp. I plan on getting the Control 2. The most important thing for me is controlling the Carvin's channel switching per patch, in combination with the 1101's effects. RJM (the company that makes the Amp Gizmo and mastermaind etc) make this cable which looks like it could connect the 110 to the Carvin's foot switch input (which looks like a MIDI input, but is clearly labelled that it is NOT for MIDI). Does anyone know if the 1101 could be programmed to send the required signal to the Carvin to make it switch channels when I want it to?

Phew... finished reading the thread (and updating this post to suit)... I saw someone say this would control their Carvin amp
http://www.voodoolab.com/controlswitcher.htm without the need for any custom cable... just a normal MIDI one. What do I need to know/do to get the right MIDI signal to this unit and the amp to switch channels? I intend to have the Carvin in the loop of the GSP (which I'll only use for FX for the time being). Thanks for any info!


----------



## BigJD

sl33py said:


> I'm still reading this thread (up to page 19 now since last night!). I'm pretty keen on using this primarily for it's effects, in combination with a Carvin V3M amp. I plan on getting the Control 2. The most important thing for me is controlling the Carvin's channel switching per patch, in combination with the 1101's effects. RJM (the company that makes the Amp Gizmo and mastermaind etc) make this cable which looks like it could connect the 110 to the Carvin's foot switch input (which looks like a MIDI input, but is clearly labelled that it is NOT for MIDI). Does anyone know if the 1101 could be programmed to send the required signal to the Carvin to make it switch channels when I want it to?
> 
> Phew... finished reading the thread (and updating this post to suit)... I saw someone say this would control their Carvin amp
> Voodoo Lab - Control Switcher without the need for any custom cable... just a normal MIDI one. What do I need to know/do to get the right MIDI signal to this unit and the amp to switch channels? I intend to have the Carvin in the loop of the GSP (which I'll only use for FX for the time being). Thanks for any info!


 
Go to mustbebeta get C63 you can map the midi anyway you want it. Probably the easiest would be to setup channel changes with a program change.


----------



## drinkinsum

I just started messing with IRs and man they don't sound so good.

I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but they are real bassy compared to the stock cabs. Am I doing something wrong here? I've been using mostly presets lately and just started tweaking with it today with X-Edit.

Also I'm using crap K44 headphones hehe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping for a question:

For anyone using the Mustbebeta firmware, hows the harmonizer? I narrowed down my multi-FX search to the GSP1101, and if the harmonizer is good, I may settle on it.


----------



## Metalman X

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping for a question:
> 
> For anyone using the Mustbebeta firmware, hows the harmonizer? I narrowed down my multi-FX search to the GSP1101, and if the harmonizer is good, I may settle on it.



I will say, it definitely seemed noticeably better for me when I upgraded it. Definitely very usable now.

I originally thought they were pretty weak compared to the harmonizers I had in the G-Major II (which I kinda regret selling), and the G-Major still does have better ones... best I ever used personally, in fact. But the firmware update definitely makes a difference in harmonizer quality on the 1101. Also seemed to help improve pitch detection on the 1101's tuner as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thanks for the info. Still looking into the GSP since the G Major doesn't let you use the 4-cable method, which is why I wanted it in the first place.


----------



## thepowersurge

Can this unit run direct to a sound board and sound halfway decent for metal? Anyone ever use this thing?


----------



## ArtDecade

Dave Mustaine used one live from about 2007 until recently. He just recently switched over to an Axe-FX unit. That said, listen to the live recordings from the 20th Anniversary Rust In Peace Tour. Its likely that he used the outputs to supply his stage mix and FOH mix as well as another output to his cabs. Dave hates clutter on stage... so I am only assuming that he even used cabs on this tour. There were no monitors - everything was in ear.


----------



## Ckackley

I run mine direct to the board and an in ear mixer. No problems. Might not be super heavy metal but it's what I'm doing right now. I'm the lead player wearing the hat. Best display of the Digitech unit around the 2:30 mark.


----------



## Seanthesheep

My band is using it in conjunction with my axe fx ii for my bands debut album. For death metal it keeps up really well and we're running both direct

Megadeth used them, glen drover was the big push for that. And testament and a few other similar bands use it too or did use it at some point really good unit for cheap


----------



## op1e

Ya Mustaine ran it while Broderick ran the Fractal up until recently from what I saw on a rig rundown. Both units were run under the strict condition that they be fed into Marshall power amps for the signature Megadeth "crunch" insisted on by Dave. The whole reason being, from what I remember, that Dave had a nightmare scenario of both his Plexis breaking down in South America. Got sick of trying to get amps fixed on the road so he went to something reliable he could run mic'd and direct.


----------



## Universe74

For direct, most would suggest of course the C63 firmware upgrade and a good custom IR.


----------



## Spinedriver

I use an 1101 with a Pod X3 in the loop. I use the GSP for the boost pedals, Cab IRs and chorus. The Pod, I use for the Amp sims as the GSP's fx loop has a setting for "External Pre-amp". I have to say that it works quite well.


----------



## op1e

I thought about doing that, certain HD models were very good. Cant live without my univibe and OD's in the GSP.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I thought about doing that, certain HD models were very good. Cant live without my univibe and OD's in the GSP.



That's the beauty of it, all the Pod does is replace the amp sim section of the 1101. All there is to it is select "No Cabinet" on the Pod and make sure the GSP's effects loop is set to "External Preamp" and you can treat the Pod like it's an extension of the GSP's Amp module. All of the GSP's effects (like the univibe) should sound and react exactly like they would if you were using one of the stock amps.


----------



## Fretless

Spinedriver said:


> I use an 1101 with a Pod X3 in the loop. I use the GSP for the boost pedals, Cab IRs and chorus. The Pod, I use for the Amp sims as the GSP's fx loop has a setting for "External Pre-amp". I have to say that it works quite well.



That was what I used to do!


----------



## guitarguru83

Hey guys I'm thinking about switching from my pod hd back to digitech (I previously had the rp-1000). I was wondering:
1: do any of you still use it and
2. Is it worth it for the IRs?
The amps sounded great but I remember the cabs being pretty lackluster inthe rp 1000. I wouldn't be opposed to the IPB 10 if anyone could tell me what the future plans were for it. Anyways please sound off with your opinions. 
I play doom metal and when I had the RP-1000 I used the 5150 a lot! 
Thanks guys


----------



## Metalman X

guitarguru83 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking about switching from my pod hd back to digitech (I previously had the rp-1000). I was wondering:
> 1: do any of you still use it and
> 2. Is it worth it for the IRs?
> The amps sounded great but I remember the cabs being pretty lackluster inthe rp 1000. I wouldn't be opposed to the IPB 10 if anyone could tell me what the future plans were for it. Anyways please sound off with your opinions.
> I play doom metal and when I had the RP-1000 I used the 5150 a lot!
> Thanks guys



still use mine. For direct recording, the C63 firmware + some good choice IR's in place of the 1101's own cab models really unlocks the box's full potential.

Also sounds great using the 1101 w/ IR's plus my amps preamps in the loop using the 4CM. Very versatile rig.

oh... and for doom, try out the Soldano SLO model with a boost of some sort. Very thick and heavy. The rectifier models dish it out too. I even created a nice, sludgy "crowbar" patch using the RG100ES model, the metalzone for a boost, and a Mesa oversized cab IR.... ....ing huge.


----------



## guitarguru83

I run everything direct so I have no 'real guiar amp'. 
I use a tech 21 power engine


----------



## Spinedriver

guitarguru83 said:


> I run everything direct so I have no 'real guiar amp'.
> I use a tech 21 power engine



The custom IR ability makes an incredible difference. Generally with a modeler, you have to scroll through what's available and basically try to make the best of it. With the firmware update, there are literally hundreds of IR cabs to choose from.

The power engine is the perfect kind of amp for a modeler. Honestly, I haven't personally tried a Pod HD so I can't say that one is definitely better than the other but due all things being equal, the IR function gives the GSP a bit of an edge.


----------



## guitarguru83

I just feel the pod hd takes a lot more work to dial in a usable sound, which I'm sure us why people love it. I have 3 usable patches on it. I felt my RP was so much easier to dial in a specific sound. 
The pod sounds great through the power engine.
I'm guessing digitech still doesn't support these with updates so it's all mustbebeta which also is done with uodtes


----------



## TrashJuice

I am also thinking about selling my HD500 to fund a 1101 and floor controller. Just don't like constantly tweaking. I am skeptical of the GSPs amp modeling but excited about loading custom IRs. Mainly though, I want something easier to use. For those that have used both, can you confirm the GSP is simpler to use?


----------



## op1e

I can confirm that. Had an HD500 for a month, took it back. Just practiced tonight with the 5150 model and Mark 4. 2101 Clean Tube for the cleans. If you dont feel the modelling, it works great with any head or preamp and integrates very easily.


----------



## sl33py

I've got a GSP1101 on the way (very late to the game, I know...). I've just trawled through this thread for the second time, because I remembered there being several posts with people experiencing ear-opening changes when they made certain changes to either the amp level or the output level.... But I couldn't find those posts this time around  Can anyone tell me what the key elements were? Something about the amps all sounding better if cranked up a fair bit, and lowering the volume somewhere else instead... but that's just my vague recollection. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mogar

sl33py said:


> I've got a GSP1101 on the way (very late to the game, I know...). I've just trawled through this thread for the second time, because I remembered there being several posts with people experiencing ear-opening changes when they made certain changes to either the amp level or the output level.... But I couldn't find those posts this time around  Can anyone tell me what the key elements were? Something about the amps all sounding better if cranked up a fair bit, and lowering the volume somewhere else instead... but that's just my vague recollection. Thanks in advance!



I take it you mean cranking the amp/model volume and adjusting the patch volume to compensate?


----------



## sl33py

Something like that but I thought there was a lot more posts specifically about experimenting with it and the differences people noticed... when I went through the whole thread I couldn't see the 5 or 6 posts I remembered reading on the topic. There were some posts like "ZOMFG such a huge difference doing that, thankyou very much" etc....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This may sound like an odd question, but has anyone tried boosting a real amp with the GSP's overdrives? I wonder how it would sound compared to something like a Tubescreamer.


----------



## Mordacain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This may sound like an odd question, but has anyone tried boosting a real amp with the GSP's overdrives? I wonder how it would sound compared to something like a Tubescreamer.



I did years ago when I was running 4 cable method. I guess it wasn't absolutely terrible, but it doesn't really sound right even as a mild boost. The midrange frequency you expect isn't right and what is there is not even close to as detailed.

Even on a more modern simulation like the HD500 it still doesn't sound right in overall tonality when pushing a physical amp but a bit thin and brittle.

My current Boss GT100 sounds pretty close as far as the core tone, but still lacking in the subtle, nuanced details of a good hardware solution. That being said, I'm forcing myself to use the GT100 exclusively to keep myself from endlessly buying and selling new pedals and I'm finding that at least with this unit, as opposed to the afore-mentioned units I've owned before, that I can actually content myself with all of the modeled effects pushing an actual amp.

YMMV of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I'm kind of planning to go all MIDI with my future rig, so I was hoping to keep everything I needed in just an amp + the Digitech GSP. As long as it can add clarity and tightness to an already gainy amp, I'd be fine. I was also looking into the TC Electronic Nova Drive since I've heard good things about it, and it has MIDI onboard.


----------



## Mordacain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I'm kind of planning to go all MIDI with my future rig, so I was hoping to keep everything I needed in just an amp + the Digitech GSP. As long as it can add clarity and tightness to an already gainy amp, I'd be fine. I was also looking into the TC Electronic Nova Drive since I've heard good things about it, and it has MIDI onboard.



Had the Nova Drive for awhile and was not impressed. Overall sounded kinda flat with no real character of it's own.

That being said, I'd use it over the GSP1101 in a heartbeat. I really did not enjoy the effects in the GSP much at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I didn't read through the thread. Did you try it with the Mustbebeta firmware?


----------



## Mordacain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't read through the thread. Did you try it with the Mustbebeta firmware?



Yea, though I'm not sure if I had the last version or not before I sold mine. 

I thought the modelling was quite good at the time (particularly after the mustbebeta enabled impulse loading).

That being said, I enjoyed the GSP the most running into my Tweaker's power section.

Not all of the GSP's effects were terrible, I should add. Some of the modulations, reverbs and delays were ok and I guess everything is serviceable, there's just a lot better out there to be had for the same money now a days IMO.


----------



## Universe74

sl33py said:


> Something like that but I thought there was a lot more posts specifically about experimenting with it and the differences people noticed... when I went through the whole thread I couldn't see the 5 or 6 posts I remembered reading on the topic. There were some posts like "ZOMFG such a huge difference doing that, thankyou very much" etc....



If compressor is off make it 'post amp' for a big change.


----------



## op1e

I've used mine for years as a rackmount OD and EQ. The TS adds mids and tightens whatever amp I'm using. Haven't used a real OD in a while to compare, but it always got the job done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, it's either use the GSP1101's ODs or find a way to control a real OD via MIDI (which I'm trying to find a proper bypass looper to do that with here).


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This may sound like an odd question, but has anyone tried boosting a real amp with the GSP's overdrives? I wonder how it would sound compared to something like a Tubescreamer.


The only negative i would give it for boosting at least in my case was that i ALWAYS no matter how much gating was used, how subtle the gain was used on the OD whatever i would get a ear drum gored screech. Granted this was only for like half a second, but annoying enough to make it feel like the screech lasted a lifetime. But, i wouldn't let that turn you off on this, i didn't get to really dive in and give it a go before i traded mine off


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, it's either use the GSP1101's ODs or find a way to control a real OD via MIDI (which I'm trying to find a proper bypass looper to do that with here).


Patchmate maybe?


----------



## xxx128

I need to open up my gsp 1101. What kind of screwdriver do i need?


----------



## TrashJuice

sl33py said:


> Something like that but I thought there was a lot more posts specifically about experimenting with it and the differences people noticed... when I went through the whole thread I couldn't see the 5 or 6 posts I remembered reading on the topic. There were some posts like "ZOMFG such a huge difference doing that, thankyou very much" etc....



I read through the thread starting on page 18 (when the beta firmwares started releasing) and there was a ZOMG moment when a few users switched some setting to "flat" instead of whatever it was previously. It apparently made a big difference, even for those running it into the fx return of an amp head.


----------



## psycle_1

TrashJuice said:


> I read through the thread starting on page 18 (when the beta firmwares started releasing) and there was a ZOMG moment when a few users switched some setting to "flat" instead of whatever it was previously. It apparently made a big difference, even for those running it into the fx return of an amp head.



Page 41.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176607-post1021.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176817-post1023.html


----------



## TrashJuice

psycle_1 said:


> Page 41.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176607-post1021.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176817-post1023.html



Yes those are what I was thinking of.


----------



## WarMachine

Turning it to flat all depends on what you want and how you use it. When i used mine as a preamp, i ran it in the return of my 5150, so i wanted that coloring that the amp gave it by itself. that's a good example of playing with the "flat", "full stack" etc. If i were using a stand alone transparent PA i would think that those would sound better if they were set to something other than flat. Long and short, if you are using it as a preamp thru a head, set to flat


----------



## sl33py

psycle_1 said:


> Page 41.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176607-post1021.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3176817-post1023.html



Thank you very much! That was the one I was thinking of 

Just bought this thing. Using it into the return of a V3M combo... really enjoying it!


----------



## psycle_1

sl33py said:


> Thank you very much! That was the one I was thinking of
> 
> Just bought this thing. Using it into the return of a V3M combo... really enjoying it!



Congrats!


----------



## sl33py

Universe74 said:


> If compressor is off make it 'post amp' for a big change.



Why do you recommend postamp compression? I'm reading up on the topic now but would like your view  

I found that compression settings which seemed good preamp sounded totally off post amp and I had to change the settings completely to achieve a similar result. And then I couldn't tell much difference (maybe I should have saved both and properly A/B'ed between...). 

The c63 firmware says 'In this position [post amp] the compressor will affect the output of the amplifier as well as any pre gain effects or levels'.

EDIT: Found an interesting thread here about it which gives some good reasons. Will try it later!
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1015254


----------



## WarMachine

Sorry for the bump fellas, but i got another one of these badboys yesterday and im having a hard time making the expression pedal work. I went back on a thread i had previously a while back on how to do it, in this same thread actually lol, but for whatever reason it does not work now  i was using it with a rocktron midixchange before and didn't have any problems, now i have a midimate and its not working. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vansinn

xxx128 said:


> I need to open up my gsp 1101. What kind of screwdriver do i need?



My 1101 is packed up in storage, so can't check right now, but if memory serves, it's a US 7/16 unbraco/allen.


----------



## BigJD

Anybody have any experience running two at the same time they'd 
Ike to share?
I know the control 2 will only operate 1at a time and you need to use midi to operate the second .
One of my questions would be if I could use the backup from my original one to date the new one to all my current patch settings . I am already at C63.
I tried to find the must be beta site but it's gone.


----------



## MetalDaze

It's still there. 

Beta versions for DigiTech


----------



## BigJD

MetalDaze said:


> It's still there.
> 
> Beta versions for DigiTech



I found all of that ok, the forum has disappeared . Generally I would have gone there first to look for answers to my questions.


----------



## op1e

I've been using an 808 boosted OR120 model for the other band lately, and it kills. Kinda fuzzy and looser in a good way but still good for drop A. Sound more lifelike that other models.


----------



## Matx

I'm having a pretty hard time getting a good djent sound from the 1101. Closest I can get is the 2101 sat tube model with around 65 gain, 7bass 4mid 6treb -all boosted by the 808 in the distortion setting with high output, medium tone and low overdrive - all running through my velocity 120 into a 412 v30 cab. Still not quite right. 

Anyone got some decent djent patches I could snag?


----------



## op1e

Look up the Engl e530 patch. Its that same amp model with a pre eq instead of overdrive. I almost know how to dial it in by heart now I've done it so many times.
Its on the very 1st post of this thread I believe.


----------



## WarMachine

Ok so here's my deal; i love this thing, its a beast! BUT there is one thing that i can't seem to get worked out. When using the 5150 patch, ANYTIME i do a pinch harmonic it sounds EXTREMELY dull. Best way i can describe it is you know how a pinch harmonic sounds when you are almost at the neck? that dull flub? Picture that type of flub but with the pitch you get when you do it just past your bridge pickup if that makes any sense lol. Almost sounds like the gain is set to 200 or something lol, i have it set at 10, it still does this even when set down to like 50. The only time it doesnt is when its at about 40, but then all the sustain, crunch, bass etc goes out the window. Do you guys know any way around this? This is the ONLY thing that is making miss my peavey lol, if i get this worked out i'll not have to worry about ever looking back  And before the obvious, i've tried balancing the gain out with OD's but no dice, it adds way too much in the mids for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## ampage

Hi! I joined forum so I could post to this specific thread. This seems to be one of the longest 1101 threads on the net and I just wanted to add my experiences to this for those future Googler's who happen to be searching for GSP1101.

As of this writing these units still sell new for $499 at Sweetwater, etc. I bought mine used on eBay and it was very early unit original 1.3 firmware.

What I have discovered through this thread and my own research:

The last firmware for this unit is BETA which was worked on by an UNSUPPORTED Digitech employee named Stan and it's been over THREE YEARS (early 2011?) since ANY updates have been available for this unit. A unit that is STILL SELLING new for $499? I don't get that at all.

There was some sort of forum associated to the mustbebeta site(the site is still there to get the C63, compatible xedit and cab loader but the forum is long gone) and the forum was probably a treasure trove of great info, but it is likely long gone and i never got a chance to see it.

I emailed Digitech support once and 5 days went by until I finally got a response that was basically bullshit and not helpful AT ALL. 

SUMMARY: Digitech support stinks and their complete lack of support and giving love to a STILL current product is really ....ing sad. Why did this unit (again, a unit still selling right now for $499 and dubbed a flagship) only come to be what it is now because of a "rogue" developer who likely did all this stuff in his free time? MIND-BLOWING.

Having said all of the above..... I ONLY use X-Edit, it's always running unless I'm loading a new cab in. Tweaking is easy as shit, just use X-Edit and its so easy to switch settings, etc. My 1101 is running c63 firmware and user IR's (all the "famous" IR's that you would all know of by now if you have been using IR's for any amount of time) with an ENGL e530 in the loop and it ....ING KICKS ALL MANNER OF ASS.

90% of the time I am recording and going direct. It is a GODSEND for this purpose. The ability to choose internal or external preamp and to be able to use any of the pedals/comp/EQ/gate TO THE ENGL, is ridiculous. I thought I would need to hit preamp bypass on the ENGL when switching modes, NOPE. It's seamless. Levels of volume are perfect all across.

As with any modeler, the built in cabs are garbage, i'd not use them. The instant I got my used unit I immediately upgraded to c63 and loaded 10 of my favorite IR's that I normally would load with LeCab2 in Cubase. For this reason I cannot comment on a "stock" 1101 with factory firmware. I did try all of the factory cabinets and it would be foolish to use ANY of them - user loaded IR's are the only way to go.

I run this into my TC interface using 1/4" outputs and have the X-EDIT set to GLOBAL cabinet of my chosen IR (again, choosing any of the popular ones everyone has been using). A KEY SETTING TO DO HERE! In the 1/4" OUTPUT section of the X-EDIT which is at bottom right, there is a drop down where you choose what you are going to. Do NOT PUT THIS TO MIXER if you are recording. This adds additional freq comp on top of the IR and is not what you want. Set this to AMP IN and then push that little red button directly above which lifts the blanket off. THIS makes your shit come alive and then in your DAW set your LP/HP to whatever you like.

I LOVE THIS THING and it's not leaving my studio, ever. It is a damn shame digitech support is so horrible and they literally give this unit NO LOVE at all.... Not sure what the hell they were thinking but thank god for the Stan dude who developed more stuff. Seems early 2011 is the last/final/no more updates for us but that does not matter as the C63 gives you ALL You need. I love this thing.

sorry for the windbag post, just wanted to share.


----------



## op1e

Digitech gave up. Should drop the unit to $300 and it would sell way better. Was hoping they would release an updated version with a tube preamp.


----------



## ampage

op1e said:


> Digitech gave up.



LOL. But why? Unit came out in 2007? I can see this type of behavior if they stopped making it and selling it in 2011, but the fact that it's still being made new and featured on many of the premier retail websites 7 years after coming out??

For what it is / what it does / how it sounds, it's an incredible piece of gear. I was very surprised at the sound of the modeled 5150 - it sounds REALLY freaking good with the right impulse and dialed in. I can get it dialed pretty damn close to my REAL ENGL 530, which is sort of spooky. It's so easy to switch from internal to external preamps on this thing, being able to A/B a modeled amp to the real thing is effortless.

Like I said, I am definitely hanging onto this and have no intention of selling it. The effect quality and routing options are unheard of for the price of this unit. I did research for several months before decided to buy it. I was originally planning on using it in the loop of my ENGL for effects only, but now I'm using it plus my ENGL for the ultimate setup in a 3U rack!

Cheers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think they were hoping the iOS thing would catch on, with the iPB and the iStomp, which it seems to not have unless I'm missing something.


----------



## op1e

ampage said:


> LOL. But why? Unit came out in 2007? I can see this type of behavior if they stopped making it and selling it in 2011, but the fact that it's still being made new and featured on many of the premier retail websites 7 years after coming out??
> 
> For what it is / what it does / how it sounds, it's an incredible piece of gear. I was very surprised at the sound of the modeled 5150 - it sounds REALLY freaking good with the right impulse and dialed in. I can get it dialed pretty damn close to my REAL ENGL 530, which is sort of spooky. It's so easy to switch from internal to external preamps on this thing, being able to A/B a modeled amp to the real thing is effortless.
> 
> Like I said, I am definitely hanging onto this and have no intention of selling it. The effect quality and routing options are unheard of for the price of this unit. I did research for several months before decided to buy it. I was originally planning on using it in the loop of my ENGL for effects only, but now I'm using it plus my ENGL for the ultimate setup in a 3U rack!
> 
> Cheers.



2007 is 7 years ago. I just would've hoped they'd try harder. I've been on the Digitech bus since '92. I still have and use mine, its the foundation of my rig. But the modelling just didn't do it for me anymore. Sounded good but wasn't organic. Now its a switching system/effects for my 5150 iii. In that regard its more than adequate.


----------



## ampage

op1e said:


> 2007 is 7 years ago. I just would've hoped they'd try harder. I've been on the Digitech bus since '92. I still have and use mine, its the foundation of my rig. But the modelling just didn't do it for me anymore. Sounded good but wasn't organic. Now its a switching system/effects for my 5150 iii. In that regard its more than adequate.



5150 III is one of the best sounding heads I have ever played through. I noodled out at the guitar center amp room for about 2 hours on one and was completely impressed with everything about that amp. My 6505+ is sitting in my closet and I sold my main mesa power amp awhile back.

This 1101 will definitely stay in my very simple and modest rig which is just a 3U case with a Furman PL-PLUS, the 1101 and my Engl 530. Cannot get much more simple than that. I stopped playing live but I still have my Mesa 4x12 and the brilliant 3 WATT "Tube Cake" from AMT electronics for driving the Boogie when I am not playing into my DAW / studio monitors which is usually 95% of my playing time.

I'm using the balanced TRS outs into the left and right inputs of a TC Konnekt 6 and it's an incredibly clean and strong signal hitting my DAW. Level matching between 1101 models and the Engl is perfectly balanced with no wonky b.s. going on / fantastic headroom. I don't have to "fight" to dial anything in that I am after which is a HUGE plus compared to some of the other crap I have used in the past. The 1101 is doing precisely what I bought it for and I could not be happier with the results.

The X-EDIT is another big reason why I like this unit. Yes, the interface is pretty much garbage, but it's completely functional and allows me to dial stuff quickly and easy to save.

As for the on board factory cabs, I have auditioned all of them and quite frankly I just think they stink. I tried them all in various settings and there is just no reason to use them, not with all of the quality IR's that are available for free. The fact that this thing is a hardware IR loader is HUGE. I've done a lot of A/B comparisons with using the 1101 loaded IR"s and then bypassing to use IR's in my DAW with LeCab2 and I will stick with using the 1101 for that purpose. I've not had any problems with mono 24-bit IR's and no issues with the supposed "128 tap" limitation of the 1101 IR loader. Plus it frees up precious CPU cycles on the DAW and LeCab2 will sometimes crash on me/stop working at the worst moments.

I definitely give the edge in sound to the real ENGL 530 preamp, but the "'02 PV 5150II" is nothing to sneeze at. I've got the gain on that model at 33 right now with no boost at all and it's giving me a really tight metal tone on my Drop C Jackson's. Hands down the best model on this 1101. I did not buy this for the modeling, only for the effects, but I find my self using that Peavey, the Legacy and the "acoustic" ones for recording. Just a huge bonus for me that it actually has a few GOOD sounding models.

I'm still tweaking/testing/experimenting but this thing is definitely a keeper.

Cool thread, glad I found it. Seems this is the only active thread going on about this piece, hehe.

Sorry for another windbag post. Just sharing some thoughts about this poor, neglected piece of Digitech machinery. Shame on Digi for having ball sucking support.


----------



## J-RAMONES

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, it's either use the GSP1101's ODs or find a way to control a real OD via MIDI (which I'm trying to find a proper bypass looper to do that with here).


you can easily control pedals via midi with a glab loops (2loops or 4 loops) no tone loss etc. put my huge board in a rack with it and a musicomlab


----------



## I Shot JR

Hey guys, thought about starting a thread but it might be better to post here to avoid the pod people.

As far as raw sounds go, how does the GSP compare to the RP255?
Say you had the JCM800 on both units going through a basic 1960a/sm57 IR, would it be night and day?

See, I got the RP a year or so ago and it's been collecting dust.
Just doesn't sound good for anything other than solid state-type clean tones, direct or through a power amp and cab.

The GSP is around $650AUD new and I'd only use the amps, OD and EQ.
I already get a good tone with a Randall RG reissue and Bad Monkey, a MXR 10 band goes for around $120 used.
For clean I use a Boss CS3 and Sansamp paradriver direct, which I'm really satisfied with. Is it really worth it?


----------



## op1e

Wasn't there a way to route the amp model to the left or right channel? Thought about this recently. I would like to send amp model to the right for my Marshall power amp and run real amp left with my 5153.


----------



## Spinedriver

I Shot JR said:


> Hey guys, thought about starting a thread but it might be better to post here to avoid the pod people.
> 
> As far as raw sounds go, how does the GSP compare to the RP255?
> Say you had the JCM800 on both units going through a basic 1960a/sm57 IR, would it be night and day?
> 
> See, I got the RP a year or so ago and it's been collecting dust.
> Just doesn't sound good for anything other than solid state-type clean tones, direct or through a power amp and cab.
> 
> The GSP is around $650AUD new and I'd only use the amps, OD and EQ.
> I already get a good tone with a Randall RG reissue and Bad Monkey, a MXR 10 band goes for around $120 used.
> For clean I use a Boss CS3 and Sansamp paradriver direct, which I'm really satisfied with. Is it really worth it?



The real magic to the GSP is the "mustbebeta" firmware update. You get more amps & effects than what you would with a stock one and loading in some custom cabs (IR) can make a HUGE difference. The GSP1101 is miles ahead of the 255 in terms of sound quality and in quantity as it has more amps & effects.


----------



## WarMachine

Im not sure if anyone else uses the rocktron midimate with this, but if so does anyone know how or know of a way you could program the tuner to display on the rocktron's screen? I kind of doubt it but i was just curious.


----------



## WarMachine

Bump i know, but for a good cause lol. A few nights ago i was dicking around with this and remembered how good this thing sounded when set to flat amp. I had a harder time finding it in v63 but its in there, just a different place. Go to the I/O option under the edit screen and you'll find it there. Since i've got this thing back i've been running it with a V300 and while the tone was very killer it wasn't *quite *there yet. Seemed like with the V300 either the reactance added WAY too much boom to the sound or it was paper thin. When setting this up as flat amp (which to my understanding is meant to be set at when using it with a poweramp that colors tone like the V300/tube power amps do) it really allows the poweramp to do the job its meant to do. I have mine set as "solid state" under the setup wizard and set to "flat amp" in the I/O options and this thing sounds amazing! I actually got a JCM2000 and SLO 100 patch that i can gel with  Just thought this was worthy of a bump in case anyone else was in the same boat as me


----------



## op1e

I'll have to mess with the JCM models again. I've been running the Engl patch for 7 string stuff cause its more crisp and tighter than the EVH at the moment for low A and G stuff. Have my red channel dialed in for drop C and EMG's.


----------



## WarMachine

Definitely do man! I was messing around with it some more last night and so far my favorite patch is the SLO-100. Tight and crisp with just a small bit of fizz and thump. I see this being a great patch for jumping out in a mix.

Try these out

(i'll double check when i get off work to make sure im not steering you wrong lol)

88 SLO-100
Gain - 99
Bass - 8.4
Mid - 3.8
Treble - 6.4
Master - 99

Preset level 70

Distortion
SD Overdrive
Level 70
Tone 50
Drive 70


Gate 
Threshold 60
all else 0 except 99 for atten.


----------



## ianmacdaddy

Anyone using the ART x15 foot controller with their GSP?


----------



## op1e

I WAS using the x11 for the 1st year till I got my Control 2. I'm guessing your question relates to the CC pedals?


----------



## xxx128

I repaired mine the other day. Really love the gsp 1101. The mustbebeta stuff is awesome, too bad c63 was the last update. I think this unit has a lot more potential.


----------



## op1e

I was almost thinking of going back a few on the firmware. I think on c58 I could actually get my cc pedals working right. On c63 I'm just scratching my head. Any parameter I link works on the 2nd pedal out of the back of the C2 but not the main one built into the Control 2.


----------



## op1e

So I have my rack at home and I can finally bless you all with my Super Plexi Patch 

Distortion; Zone

Gain - 70
Low - 50
Mid - 60
Mid Freq - 50
High -50

Preamp; 68 Plexi

Gain -80
Bass -4.3
Mid -7.1
Treb -7.1
Amp Level -85 (for power tube saturation)

I use these setting thru amp/cab so tweak to taste obviously for direct or other setups.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

So I have my GSP1101 set up in the loop of my amp right now, everything works and sounds great, except delay/reverb doesn't do anything? I turn them on, set the levels all on maximum and nothing happens, what gives?


----------



## p0ke

Hello all fellow GSP1101 users  I'm not actually a GSP users yet, as mine hasn't arrived yet, but I should be in less than a week.

Anyways, I wanted ask one thing about the unit: Is it possible to set different volumes to different outputs and store those per preset? I'm asking because I'd like to connect my rig in such a way, that I plug my guitar into the GSP (or whatever comes before that, possibly my Rocktron Pro Gap), and then the signal goes from the GSP to my amp and simultaneously from another output to my tuner. Then I'd set up a completely clean preset which mutes the output going to the amp while still feeding the signal to the tuner, for silent tuning. 

If it isn't possible, then no worries, I'll just connect the tuner first in the chain and store a completely silent preset in the GSP (actually, now that I think about it, this might be the way to go either way...)


----------



## op1e

ProphetOfHatred said:


> So I have my GSP1101 set up in the loop of my amp right now, everything works and sounds great, except delay/reverb doesn't do anything? I turn them on, set the levels all on maximum and nothing happens, what gives?



Only thing I can guess is you have them set to post amp but you're only running the GSP into the input of your amp. Check your 4 cable setup again.


----------



## op1e

p0ke said:


> Hello all fellow GSP1101 users  I'm not actually a GSP users yet, as mine hasn't arrived yet, but I should be in less than a week.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted ask one thing about the unit: Is it possible to set different volumes to different outputs and store those per preset? I'm asking because I'd like to connect my rig in such a way, that I plug my guitar into the GSP (or whatever comes before that, possibly my Rocktron Pro Gap), and then the signal goes from the GSP to my amp and simultaneously from another output to my tuner. Then I'd set up a completely clean preset which mutes the output going to the amp while still feeding the signal to the tuner, for silent tuning.
> 
> If it isn't possible, then no worries, I'll just connect the tuner first in the chain and store a completely silent preset in the GSP (actually, now that I think about it, this might be the way to go either way...)



Patch volume is the 1st setting in every patch. Deeper in the menu in the I/O section is levels for Left and Right output (at least in c63 firmware). And you dont need to set up a whole different preset for tuning, I would always run your tuner before the GSP. Does it not have a tuner mute on your tuner? If you really wanted to do it that way you could map the Control FS to switch between Left/Right output within the same preset and not have to waste a patch. If you dont have the Control 2 or an Uno chipped FCB 1010 then you would have to make a patch for that like you said.


----------



## feki

Ok, if you're in the C63 version, it is also activation NG. 4 cable wiring image: Feki guitar | Wix.com


----------



## p0ke

op1e said:


> Patch volume is the 1st setting in every patch. Deeper in the menu in the I/O section is levels for Left and Right output (at least in c63 firmware). And you dont need to set up a whole different preset for tuning, I would always run your tuner before the GSP. Does it not have a tuner mute on your tuner? If you really wanted to do it that way you could map the Control FS to switch between Left/Right output within the same preset and not have to waste a patch. If you dont have the Control 2 or an Uno chipped FCB 1010 then you would have to make a patch for that like you said.



My tuner is a PitchBlack Pro, and yes, it does have a mute button, but I'd have to press that on the unit itself and I'd prefer to step on a pedal instead. I'll be using an FCB1010 to control the unit, but I don't really see myself needing a Uno chip for anything, so I'm not planning on buying one. I guess I'll wait until my shipment arrives and see what I'll end up doing then. According to what I've heard the uno isn't that expensive nor hard to install, so I might end up getting one after all.


----------



## op1e

Ya I was gonna get the pro for flare but realized my pedal version so so much more convenient. I would definitely get the chip, then you can midi map a lot of functions. Also, the tuner in the GSP isnt horrible for anything above B, but hard to see without the Control 2.


----------



## p0ke

op1e said:


> Ya I was gonna get the pro for flare but realized my pedal version so so much more convenient. I would definitely get the chip, then you can midi map a lot of functions. Also, the tuner in the GSP isnt horrible for anything above B, but hard to see without the Control 2.



I didn't even realize the GSP had a tuner  But yeah, I play a 6-string in C and 7-string in B in my band, so I guess the GSP tuner could do... But yeah, I already bought the pitchblack, so no need to worry about that either way.


----------



## op1e

For the last 20 odd years I've never had a real tuner, just whatever was built into the preamp I was using. Oh boy is it way better, especially the Korg. The one on the GSP is infuriating at times, having to roll guitar volume back or switch to the neck pickup before it starts reading. But anyway, I gave one off the Recto sims another try at practice after dialing it in a bit at home. Problem was before, I didn't how to eq a recto. Remembering another guitarist's settings, it hit me... These things dont dial in like other amps! I rolled the bass off below 5, put the mids at 9 and treble around 7 and boosted it. Nice floor shaking palm mutes thru the power section of the EVH mini. Model I used was the Triple Recto.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Glad you found the Recto, dude....that one and the 5150 are my go to amps. Goes:

5150
5150 w/FX
Recto
Recto w/FX

Hardly use anything else, although I did throw your Plexi patch into #5. Kicks ass.


----------



## op1e

Glad you like it. The settings I posted where a little high on the gain, I tweaked mine again. Tried it and the 900 with the Rodent distortion instead. Makes it grittier and less dark, try it out.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'll give it a go, but I like it dark and gritty, just like my women.


----------



## op1e

I gotta get a 2nd GSP next year. Imagine being able to front load a fuzz into that Super Plex! Or the pre eq. I really need one so I can run my 2nd rig with the Peavey Ultra or stereo rack setup.


----------



## The Scenic View

How does everyone like the GSP1101 for just the effects and not the amp sims? I'm looking to buy a 1-2U effects processor, and I'm debating between this and the G-major 2.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I dig em for what they are man...the ODs/boosts are good after you upgrade, the delays are better than good and the reverbs are great. All customizable. Works for me, but I'm not a huge FX guy...give me a little delay or two, a boost and some reverb and I'm good to go.


----------



## op1e

I've yet to really get wowed by one of the delays, still trying to nail that down. I just keep going back to ping pong. But the OD's chorus/flange and eq's make it well worth it.


----------



## p0ke

I'm totally loving my GSP  
I finally got to set it up yesterday, and damn... Updated the firmware, chose the factory Plexi Drive patch and changed the amp sim to 5150, and I'm all set :O It sounds ....ing awesome and cuts through nicely too. I thought it would take all day to find a nice tone to use for band practice, but all it took was a few clicks


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I've yet to really get wowed by one of the delays, still trying to nail that down. I just keep going back to ping pong. But the OD's chorus/flange and eq's make it well worth it.



That's one of the biggest drawbacks of the Pod line, they barely have any variety in terms of od pedals. They have fuzzes and a couple of distortions but the only overdrives that I know of are the "Screamer", "Tube Overdrive" and one or 2 others. Whereas with the GSP, there are 3 variations of the TS alone, not to mention all of the others.


----------



## WarMachine

Hey guys has anyone ever tried using a noise gate with the GSP other than the built in one? It works but to my taste its in extremes, its either way too much or almost non-existant lol. I've got an NS-2 i may run through it later to see how it turns out but i was just curious if anyone else has tried something similar and had good results.


----------



## p0ke

Found a funny feature in the GSP the other day: Set the FX to Pitch Shift, shift to 0 and link the shift to an expression pedal, min value to 0 and max value to +24. Then the shift is normally off, but when you step on the expression pedal it can go all Tom Morello  And then it goes off again when you return the pedal to 0. Also, wanking the pedal back and forth while sweep picking or tapping makes it sound like a nintendo game  EDIT: actually more like an Atari game now that I think about it.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Am I the only one scooping most of the amps? Usually under 4 for me, but I've yet to get the JCM models to sound good, any tips?


----------



## WarMachine

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one scooping most of the amps? Usually under 4 for me, but I've yet to get the JCM models to sound good, any tips?


I usually have mine in the 4-4.6 range as well. I have 2 good JCM patches, when i get off work i'll get those settings and hook you up mane  That is if you like Dave Mustaine and Zakk Wyldes tones lol, thats what i was shooting for.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one scooping most of the amps? Usually under 4 for me, but I've yet to get the JCM models to sound good, any tips?



Mostly using a 5150 and a Recto, no need for mid scooping there.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

The 5150 model has WAY too much mids for me, I have them at 2.5. Boosting with a TS though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Boosting both the 5150 and the Recto, and I think the Recto's mids are on 9.

Gotta EQ Rectos differently though....bass for that one is on 5 and treble on 7.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Well I'm not playing djent so I'm not a big fan of honky mids.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

I'll try dialing in more mids with the recto model though


----------



## Steinmetzify

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Well I'm not playing djent so I'm not a big fan of honky mids.



I hear you, me neither....this is a drumjam for another forum I busted out in one take. Slop clip and no mix, but I was busy lol.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/kznov[/SC]

That was a month ago, and I play around with this pretty much every day. It's getting better and better sounding to me. I haven't yet really gotten to the point where the Recto fizziness is gone, but shit, that's hard to do even with a real Recto...


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Hey guys has anyone ever tried using a noise gate with the GSP other than the built in one? It works but to my taste its in extremes, its either way too much or almost non-existant lol. I've got an NS-2 i may run through it later to see how it turns out but i was just curious if anyone else has tried something similar and had good results.



I always ran an NS-2 with mine. Set your gate to loop is its too much. Weird thing though, if I turn it off or set mine to loop, I get noise even with the NS-2 on which makes no sense. And Steinmetzify is right about the Recto, same settings for me. Bass at 5 or below, mids at 9 and treble at 7 or so. As for too much mids and the JCM's not sounding good, are you using v30's? My Swamps and Legends kinda roll them off a bit so I dont have that problem I guess. The 900 seems best out of the Marshall sims, less nasal than the 2000 and could never get what I wanted out of the 800. The 900 with the mids around 5 and a TS or Rodent is decent.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Thought the 900 sounded muddy, I'm using Legends.


----------



## Prog_Freak

I ended up getting a "Budget" DSP (LOL), the RP 360 without the Expression pedal, I'm not really a big "Whammy" fan, it's a cool effect but some people tend to overuse it trying to be the next Steve Vai (LOL).
The DigiTech rack processor sounds pretty cool, the RP 360 shares the same factory presets. I used to have the GSP 7 long long time ago, unfortunately it had like MINUS 75% low end and was all treble as a kazoo (no Amp Sims).
The only time I use the Amp/Speaker sims is when I'm practicing, when playing I use it as Noise gate, modulation, delay and reverb thru the effects loop.
Good luck with the GSP1101, hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> I always ran an NS-2 with mine. Set your gate to loop is its too much. Weird thing though, if I turn it off or set mine to loop, I get noise even with the NS-2 on which makes no sense.


Probably has to do with running OD's/Distortions? So is it worth even doing then if you still get noise after the fact with the NS-2? I definitely gotta sneak out to the man cave later and try it out regardless


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Using a real boost makes a pretty big difference with the GSP. I prefer that approach.


----------



## op1e

WarMachine said:


> Probably has to do with running OD's/Distortions? So is it worth even doing then if you still get noise after the fact with the NS-2? I definitely gotta sneak out to the man cave later and try it out regardless



I just roll off the threshold and attack and its fine.


----------



## op1e

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Using a real boost makes a pretty big difference with the GSP. I prefer that approach.



Hmm, after all the videos and testimonials about how authentic the GSP drives are I didnt ever bother trying this. They do what they're supposed to do I guess. I've been wanting to add a GCX so I can mix real pedals in without sacrificing my current abilities. On another note, does anybody else have a problem with the Univibe fuzzing up your clean channel? I have it set to the expression pedal so I can roll some off. I've also had to run a pre eq cutting the bass way back to help with the matter. Maybe I'll try switching it from chorus mode to tremelo.


----------



## p0ke

I don't really know whether this is a GSP1101 or FCB1010 matter, but does anyone know if it's possible to set this combination up so that I have wah on my expression pedal, but when I set it to zero it turns off altogether? I'd like to only have one lead tone, and some parts just sound plain horrible with the wah on all the time  I'm assuming I'd have to set up the FCB so it would send some CC when the pedal is at zero and another when it's anywhere else and then set the GSP to turn it on/off accordingly, but is this possible? Or should I just program one of the normal buttons to turn the wah on/off?


----------



## feki

p0ke said:


> I don't really know whether this is a GSP1101 or FCB1010 matter, but does anyone know if it's possible to set this combination up so that I have wah on my expression pedal, but when I set it to zero it turns off altogether? I'd like to only have one lead tone, and some parts just sound plain horrible with the wah on all the time  I'm assuming I'd have to set up the FCB so it would send some CC when the pedal is at zero and another when it's anywhere else and then set the GSP to turn it on/off accordingly, but is this possible? Or should I just program one of the normal buttons to turn the wah on/off?



Hello. I had to FCB1010 pedal both pedals at the same time, A = ON (together with A + B always start and end) and B = WAH
But he never failed to set the optimal croaking, so I bought a new JC


----------



## p0ke

Blah, I ended up just making button 10 a toggle switch sending CC3 0/127 and then set the GSP to toggle the wah with that. Works a treat, but a bit annoying to have to step on another switch to turn it on. I'm happy I did this though, because I learned how to do it in the process  Now I know how to do pretty much everything the FCB1010 can do.


----------



## WarMachine

p0ke said:


> I don't really know whether this is a GSP1101 or FCB1010 matter, but does anyone know if it's possible to set this combination up so that I have wah on my expression pedal, but when I set it to zero it turns off altogether? I'd like to only have one lead tone, and some parts just sound plain horrible with the wah on all the time  I'm assuming I'd have to set up the FCB so it would send some CC when the pedal is at zero and another when it's anywhere else and then set the GSP to turn it on/off accordingly, but is this possible? Or should I just program one of the normal buttons to turn the wah on/off?


That is a tricky bitch to get working but it can be done. I can't walk you through step by step without my gear in front of me, but when i get at the crib later i'll see what i can get out of it and hook you up  you can set it so that when the toe is all the way up it turns it off, just like when you would use a real wah after switching it off......its just a pain in the ass to configure haha


----------



## BigJD

Perhaps someone can help me with this question.

I have been using my MP-1 in the loop of my GSP. It seems as though the GSP does not have output to make my MP-1 happy.
Without looking I believe that I'm using conf.#6 or 7 in the GSP.
When I plug directly into the MP-1 there is a noticeable increase in the input gain.
Am I missing something in the GSP where I can increase the output to my preamp through the loop of the GSP?


----------



## schecter58

Are you referring to an ADA MP1 preamp? I don't own a GSP but I am curious why the ADA would be hooked up to the effects loop of the GSP? Are you connecting it using the 4 cable method?

If you wanted to use just the effects of the GSP with the ADA, I would think it would make sense to connect the GSP to the loop of the ADA. I have owned an ADA in the past, but it was a simple setup

preamp->poweramp-> cabinet (noise gate somewhere in there )


----------



## WarMachine

BigJD said:


> Perhaps someone can help me with this question.
> 
> I have been using my MP-1 in the loop of my GSP. It seems as though the GSP does not have output to make my MP-1 happy.
> Without looking I believe that I'm using conf.#6 or 7 in the GSP.
> When I plug directly into the MP-1 there is a noticeable increase in the input gain.
> Am I missing something in the GSP where I can increase the output to my preamp through the loop of the GSP?


I noticed a jump in volume as well when i ran mine with my 5150 a few years ago. You never can get it spot on volume wise (at least i couldn't) but close enough and the loop was always on anyways so there was no telling any difference. I can't remember what setup numbers are which (i run mine as a preamp with a poweramp) but i do know that you get more volume jumps when you run this 4CM with an amp. Maybe try the standard loop setup with it?


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> That is a tricky bitch to get working but it can be done. I can't walk you through step by step without my gear in front of me, but when i get at the crib later i'll see what i can get out of it and hook you up  you can set it so that when the toe is all the way up it turns it off, just like when you would use a real wah after switching it off......its just a pain in the ass to configure haha



Did you check this out? I haven't had time to play around with my rig lately due to the holidays, but I'd really like to get this working so I wouldn't have to tap dance  Luckily I don't use the wah that much, so it's not exactly the end of the world if I can't get it straight away. 
The crybaby-sim sounds pretty neat though, a lot better than I expected


----------



## WarMachine

p0ke said:


> Did you check this out? I haven't had time to play around with my rig lately due to the holidays, but I'd really like to get this working so I wouldn't have to tap dance  Luckily I don't use the wah that much, so it's not exactly the end of the world if I can't get it straight away.
> The crybaby-sim sounds pretty neat though, a lot better than I expected


Hey dude, sorry for the absence lol. Holidays had me jam packed as well. I'll most likely get some recording going on later so when i do i'll take some shots with my phone and post the info up on here


----------



## Ivars V

Hey! I've been searching for a preamp / efx proc. for a while now. First I wanted to get Pod HD 500x, but after searching more info on it, listening to sound samples, I decided to stay away from it. GSP1101 is around 300 euros with shipping to Latvia and the beta firmware looks really promising. I like midrangy metal tones with thight bottom end (not djenty if that matters). Will this unit will be able to pull it off? Gonna use it to record stuff and maybe live.


----------



## WarMachine

Ivars V said:


> Hey! I've been searching for a preamp / efx proc. for a while now. First I wanted to get Pod HD 500x, but after searching more info on it, listening to sound samples, I decided to stay away from it. GSP1101 is around 300 euros with shipping to Latvia and the beta firmware looks really promising. I like midrangy metal tones with thight bottom end (not djenty if that matters). Will this unit will be able to pull it off? Gonna use it to record stuff and maybe live.


It definitely pulls it off and more dude! The SLO100 patch is the only one i use for my metal tones. The Marshall's sound pretty spot on as well if the SLO doesn't get you where you want it to for the midrange, but it should have no problems. I use mine with a Rocktron V300 and a 4x12 loaded with Governors and i get people all the time with Peavey/Mesa/Diezel/Splawn - you name it tube amps going "Dude!! What are you using???? What kind of tubes are in there???" then i point to my rack case with the GSP and V300 and say "Oh, 6L6, EL34,KT88....sims per amp model. Then they go  One of the only things i've found lacking in it is a clean break up, but when you run a tube amp with an OD you don't have that either. When you put a mic in front of the cab you hear virtually no difference between it and the real deal. The only thing you'll notice different is if when you are jamming you don't _*feel*_ it as much, but the loudness is still there so no worries of getting buried in a mix. I honestly have not had 1 regret about not turning on my 5150 in over 4 months, and that's the longest in the 12 years i've owned it that is has went without being fired up. But even still, there's no way i could ever sell it, even if i never play on it again. That thing and I just have too much history together lol


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> Hey dude, sorry for the absence lol. Holidays had me jam packed as well. I'll most likely get some recording going on later so when i do i'll take some shots with my phone and post the info up on here



No worries, and thanks for taking the time to help me out


----------



## WarMachine

No problem mane


----------



## WarMachine

On a semi related note, and not sure if i asked this before, but does anyone know of any ways to send the GSP's tuner to display on any controllers other than the Control2? I have a MidiMate which works just like a i want it to, but if i could display the tuner on there it would be tits for sure  i think i'll get at my buddy Jim and see if he can tell me anything...


----------



## op1e

Just avoid that damn tuner anyway lol. Once I got a Pitchblack 2 years ago I wondered how I ever got by before with squinting at Digitech menus. On another not, I got my Ultra 120 back and decided to go dual amp for practice yesterday. I need to figure out the loops on this thing so one amp doesn't bleed into the loop of the other. Seems like the EVH in the left loop was bleeding in to the right loop that I had the Ultra in and there was no separation. Time for research. Anybody else 4 cable 2 amps at the same time or am I the only one that crazy?


----------



## MetalDaze

op1e said:


> Just avoid that damn tuner anyway lol. Once I got a Pitchblack 2 years ago I wondered how I ever got by before with squinting at Digitech menus.


 
Yep, for all the things that the GSP is good at, the tuner is not one of them IMO. It is cool that it shows on the Control 2, but the thing is so bloody slow in tracking the note.

I too have gone to a Pitchblack (the rackmount version) and it is super fast (and looks cool too .


----------



## p0ke

MetalDaze said:


> I too have gone to a Pitchblack (the rackmount version) and it is super fast (and looks cool too .



I've got one too, and it really is awesome. It's not that expensive either, only like 10&#8364; more than the pedal version  The first time I turned it on, I almost forgot I was supposed to play guitar, it looked so damn cool I just wanted to tune my guitar all day  But yeah, the tuner on the GSP is almost as bad as the one the V-amp 2, and that one just plain sucks, especially when trying to tune a 6-string bass


----------



## WarMachine

Noted fellas  i got word back from Jim at Rocktron yesterday and he said that's *not* one of the possibilities with the MidiMate. I mainly was wanting to know because i have a Korg DTR-1000 which does the job just fine but...only a 4U rack, and i have 5U worth of gear  so i guess i'll just keep cheating like i have been and just leave my G90 in the back of the rack. Believe it or not if you luck out and have shallow set rack gear you can get away with putting things like a wireless or a power conditioner on the back rails of a rack to save some space. When you're broke as i am 90% of the time you have to improvise lol.


----------



## sonofabias

I'm awaiting a dt 1101 to be delivered this week while anticipating the possibilities for my live' riggs flexibility . Can the C2 be used to control my power amp which is fully midi capable ( Engl 920 PA , XXL 4/12, modded Peavey Rock master ) with all the midi options available at that time or would I have to also use an additional midi switch pedal ? I'm considering the z15 which actually has a number of the same features as the C2 along with hyper flexibility up the yin yang ( I owned in the past ) . That might be a little over kill but I'll be upgrading to an e 570 pre in the spring. There will probably be a few pedals I'll add as well , I'm in two bands right now, will be gigging alot and touring by the summer for which I need max flexibility . Any advice and or suggestions ( other midi switches , etc ) are greatly appreciated . Cheers , Happy New Year !


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> Believe it or not if you luck out and have shallow set rack gear you can get away with putting things like a wireless or a power conditioner on the back rails of a rack to save some space. When you're broke as i am 90% of the time you have to improvise lol.



Yep, rack boxes aren't exactly free either. My gear would fit in a 4U rack if I left out my pro-gap and patch bay, neither of which I actually need, but I think it would get pretty hot inside that box. Luckily I'm sharing a 10U rack with our bass player, and he only has a 2U amp, so I've got plenty of space for all the extra rubbish  I'm thinking about getting a drawer to fill the spare 2U we have, but those are pretty damned expensive considering what you get for the money :/ 
Another cheaper solution would be to find a big piece of plastic and cut it into 2U shape and then make a hole for my wireless so it would look like it's rack mounted 



sonofabias said:


> I'm awaiting a dt 1101 to be delivered this week while anticipating the possibilities for my live' riggs flexibility . Can the C2 be used to control my power amp which is fully midi capable ( Engl 920 PA , XXL 4/12, modded Peavey Rock master ) with all the midi options available at that time or would I have to also use an additional midi switch pedal ?



I'm pretty sure you can configure the GSP1101 to send out midi according to what you're doing with the Control 2. Not 100% sure of course, since I've never even seen a Control 2  If you can't, I'd recommend the Behringer FCB1010. It's cheap and it's got enough buttons and stuff to do anything you need, although it does take a fair bit of time to program everything (for me it took extra long because I couldn't be bothered with reading the manual ).


----------



## WarMachine

p0ke said:


> Yep, rack boxes aren't exactly free either. My gear would fit in a 4U rack if I left out my pro-gap and patch bay, neither of which I actually need, but I think it would get pretty hot inside that box. Luckily I'm sharing a 10U rack with our bass player, and he only has a 2U amp, so I've got plenty of space for all the extra rubbish  I'm thinking about getting a drawer to fill the spare 2U we have, but those are pretty damned expensive considering what you get for the money :/
> Another cheaper solution would be to find a big piece of plastic and cut it into 2U shape and then make a hole for my wireless so it would look like it's rack mounted


No doubt dude. And honestly, even if you can tinker with shit like i do and are pretty handy with woodworking and shit you still end up only saving what the shipping cost of a brand new rack anyways lol. Found that out the hard way "Yeah, fvck it! Im building my own case and making it look like a head, sounds cool, sounds fun!" Then i buy the materials - and look at the receipt from everything i bought to put into to it....then i go . Lol i wish Mission Engineering made a 6U version of their rack head cases. Those things look pretty slick IMO. Rack gear definitely looks cool but i personally cannot stand how a case looks sitting on top of a 4x12. Its like putting a safe on top of a microwave  and i've thought about just leaving the case off my cab, but i can't deal with absolutely nothing on a cab either lol im a picky bitch. Alright, sorry guys, im done bitching; \rant


----------



## op1e

sonofabias said:


> I'm awaiting a dt 1101 to be delivered this week while anticipating the possibilities for my live' riggs flexibility . Can the C2 be used to control my power amp which is fully midi capable ( Engl 920 PA , XXL 4/12, modded Peavey Rock master ) with all the midi options available at that time or would I have to also use an additional midi switch pedal ? I'm considering the z15 which actually has a number of the same features as the C2 along with hyper flexibility up the yin yang ( I owned in the past ) . That might be a little over kill but I'll be upgrading to an e 570 pre in the spring. There will probably be a few pedals I'll add as well , I'm in two bands right now, will be gigging alot and touring by the summer for which I need max flexibility . Any advice and or suggestions ( other midi switches , etc ) are greatly appreciated . Cheers , Happy New Year !



What kind of midi options does the power amp have? Don't imagine it takes anything in patch form cause I looked it up and dont see anything about that. If you're referring to changing channels on the Rockmaster you would need a relay switcher like in a G Major that works like a footswitch.


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> No doubt dude. And honestly, even if you can tinker with shit like i do and are pretty handy with woodworking and shit you still end up only saving what the shipping cost of a brand new rack anyways lol. Found that out the hard way "Yeah, fvck it! Im building my own case and making it look like a head, sounds cool, sounds fun!" Then i buy the materials - and look at the receipt from everything i bought to put into to it....then i go . Lol i wish Mission Engineering made a 6U version of their rack head cases. Those things look pretty slick IMO. Rack gear definitely looks cool but i personally cannot stand how a case looks sitting on top of a 4x12. Its like putting a safe on top of a microwave  and i've thought about just leaving the case off my cab, but i can't deal with absolutely nothing on a cab either lol im a picky bitch. Alright, sorry guys, im done bitching; \rant



haha  yeah, a 4x12 by itself does look quite naked to me as well. But I think I'll be ok, because my cab will be on top of our bass players 4x10 cab with our rack somewhere close by 
I figured that building would be expensive, before actually doing it though


----------



## sonofabias

op1e said:


> What kind of midi options does the power amp have? Don't imagine it takes anything in patch form cause I looked it up and dont see anything about that. If you're referring to changing channels on the Rockmaster you would need a relay switcher like in a G Major that works like a footswitch.




 What's up Blu , been busy the last few days . The e920 has a number of midi options , for programming volume as well as presence A/B switching using its midi/PGS ( Midi Program System Section ) which even allows for two different volume levels from the same preamp . Apparently midi and pgs were extra options according to what I've reade and yes you can switch preamps as well. From what I've seen there were only about 50 of these made along with the e 930 (2X100 , weighs a lot ! ) . I've seen only two of either along with mine and the other was this summer on ebay . While I haven't had chance to try any of it's midi capabilities as of yet , I'll probably pick up a Z15 or 12 in the next month or two , since I will upgrade to the e570 preamp by summer . I gave the GMajor several demos a few years ago , but didn't really care for it too much but some of the presets are cool . What really Gased me is the Eventide Eclipse . I've spent the weekend reading the manual and editing user presets in the 1101 , it finally arrived friday . Been trying to get my head around its architecture .


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

.


----------



## sevenstringj

Does everyone use the Control 2? I'm having trouble wrapping my head around spending nearly as much for a foot controller as the GSP1101 itself.

What would I be missing out on with a MIDI Mouse or MIDI Moose + vol pedal, for example?


----------



## p0ke

sevenstringj said:


> Does everyone use the Control 2? I'm having trouble wrapping my head around spending nearly as much for a foot controller as the GSP1101 itself.
> 
> What would I be missing out on with a MIDI Mouse or MIDI Moose + vol pedal, for example?



I don't have a Control 2, but as far as I can see the main advantages are that it shows the name of the selected patch on its own display (and can display the tuner etc) and that you only need one cable for it, no separate power etc. Apart from those things, you can do the same things with any midi-pedal. I use a Behringer FCB1010 with it and it does all I need it to do, and more. The only thing I don't like about it is that it needs a separate power cable.


----------



## sonofabias

GSP 1101 finally arrived , I updated to Vc63 firmware ,now I need to x-edit to sample and and obtain cabinet IRs which I almost don't need ( I have a Engl XXL) but its great to have 10 cab sims on hand when needed . As it can be seen ,l'm using two preamps ( Peavey Rockmaster and a gsp ) , one mono , the other's stereo&#12290;I can select either using the midi programming option the e920 has . How would I wire them, can I do this with out putting either thru the effects loop of the other ? :


----------



## p0ke

One thing that came to mind from my previous answer, regarding the "only one cable"-thing on the Control 2... If I were to combine midi+power into one cable (which still needs to have both connectors on both ends), is there any risk of interference? 

My midi cable is 10m long, and I've never seen a power cable that long, but I've got something like 50m worth of electrical cable, so I'd just cut a 10m piece of it and solder the normal power connectors to it and then put the two cables together using cable ties. Is this a good idea? I kinda have a bad feeling about it


----------



## op1e

^ I would just get power from the front of the stage or wherever you put your board at and run the midi cable back separate. I dont imagine you would get interference however if you would wanna snake it. As for the Control 2, yes its worth it. You just plug it in and it works, turns your stuff off/on stompbox style without 10 hours research in midi programming, plus you get an extra expression pedal port that you dont have to run a long cable with. I'm going on 5 years with the setup, its pretty durable.


----------



## klang

One main advantage of Control 2 is that it is plug and play. It comes quite cheap when you buy in a bundle with GSP from a store. And yes the patch cable is long and provides both mdi and power which is handy. No one really sells them separately from what I have seen. Con is it is too large and heavy to carry with you. I am pretty sure there are much better lightweight midi controllers available on the market nowadays.
P.S. I miss mine GSP1101


----------



## p0ke

op1e said:


> ^ I would just get power from the front of the stage or wherever you put your board at and run the midi cable back separate. I dont imagine you would get interference however if you would wanna snake it. As for the Control 2, yes its worth it. You just plug it in and it works, turns your stuff off/on stompbox style without 10 hours research in midi programming, plus you get an extra expression pedal port that you dont have to run a long cable with. I'm going on 5 years with the setup, its pretty durable.



Yeah, I guess I'll just keep those as is for now. Maybe I'll just get a Control2 once we start gigging more if I feel like I need to have less cables. I guess I'll have power at the front of the stage anyway, because we need some for the keyboards and bass pedals anyway, so it's not really and issue...


----------



## sonofabias

op1e said:


> What kind of midi options does the power amp have? Don't imagine it takes anything in patch form cause I looked it up and dont see anything about that. If you're referring to changing channels on the Rockmaster you would need a relay switcher like in a G Major that works like a footswitch.



I answered your question about the e 570 power amp in another post , guess it went to the wrong person . My e920 has the all midi options which were available at the time , that being Engl's PGS ( midi program system ) and midi in out and thru ports , so I guess it is patchable . The manual for it is very sketchy , not providing enough information as to how it works but a general outline of its function . I'm using two preamps ( or rather I'd like to ) , the 1101 and a modded peavey rockmaster . Would you know how I can use the two of them in my rig without having to put the peavey thru the loop of the 1101 so that I can switch between the two using chann A for one and Chan B for the other ? I think this might be a problem with a stereo / mono pre amp set up like I have . I thought you had the same setup at one time .


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Is there a way to get a shimmer reverb sound on this thing? I've tried and failed.


----------



## op1e

sonofabias said:


> I answered your question about the e 570 power amp in another post , guess it went to the wrong person . My e920 has the all midi options which were available at the time , that being Engl's PGS ( midi program system ) and midi in out and thru ports , so I guess it is patchable . The manual for it is very sketchy , not providing enough information as to how it works but a general outline of its function . I'm using two preamps ( or rather I'd like to ) , the 1101 and a modded peavey rockmaster . Would you know how I can use the two of them in my rig without having to put the peavey thru the loop of the 1101 so that I can switch between the two using chann A for one and Chan B for the other ? I think this might be a problem with a stereo / mono pre amp set up like I have . I thought you had the same setup at one time .



I guess I kinda had the same setup with the 9005 power amp, but I just ran the Rockmaster 4 cable like an amp. If you had a relay switcher or G Major you could run both SIMULTANEOUSLY, as the Rockmaster doesn't really need a boost. As for an A/B setup, I guess that would be fine at home. But for gigging or a band situation, you're missing out on half your power section and cab for one or the other. That would be a very cool rig though. You could run a Recto sim on the left side (1101) and your Rockmaster on the other. With all the loops on that RM you could put whatever pedals you need in the loop for clean and lead channels.


----------



## sonofabias

op1e said:


> I guess I kinda had the same setup with the 9005 power amp, but I just ran the Rockmaster 4 cable like an amp. If you had a relay switcher or G Major you could run both SIMULTANEOUSLY, as the Rockmaster doesn't really need a boost. As for an A/B setup, I guess that would be fine at home. But for gigging or a band situation, you're missing out on half your power section and cab for one or the other. That would be a very cool rig though. You could run a Recto sim on the left side (1101) and your Rockmaster on the other. With all the loops on that RM you could put whatever pedals you need in the loop for clean and lead channels.



: Sounds like a cool idea , running the two preamps simultaneously but I wouldn't want to loose half my amps power section . When I tried wiring the rock master thru the 1101 loop I'd get occasional loss of volume for which I still can't find a reason . I'll probably pick up a C2 and or some kind of switching pedal . My question's how would I switch between the two , does the c2 indicate which pre's active ? It seems as if there's no way to tell or do this without some kind of switching pedal ( midi ) , manually , there does'nt seem to be a method for accomplishing this . Am I missing something ?


----------



## op1e

Dunno why you would get volume drop like that. To switch between the 2 preamps, you just set the patch to External or Internal in loop control.


----------



## sonofabias

op1e said:


> Dunno why you would get volume drop like that. To switch between the 2 preamps, you just set the patch to External or Internal in loop control.



 Ok , I'll give it another try this evening . Thank you


----------



## op1e

Setup #7 in Wizard I believe? That way you nevver have to worry about cab models being on, they only go thru the XLR outs.


----------



## Spinedriver

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Is there a way to get a shimmer reverb sound on this thing? I've tried and failed.



Sadly, no. You can't even do it with a Pod. Aside from a pedal that's actually programmed to do it (ie: Digitech Supernatural, Strymon Big/Blue Sky, Eventide Space, etc..), it's pretty hard to replicate with a mfx processor.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Damn, pedals seem to work nicely with the GSP so it's not a big deal.


----------



## op1e

I'm gettin the Patchmate Loop 8 rack to go with mine so I can switch channels on my other amp and use real pedals with this. Finally get that gate off my clean channel and use a real OD.


----------



## Spinedriver

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Damn, pedals seem to work nicely with the GSP so it's not a big deal.



Absolutely, I have several pedals that I use off & on in the loop, including a Pod X3. Just be sure that if you do that, you have to have the loop in "internal/external pre-amp" mode as opposed to "effects loop".


----------



## GoldDragon

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Is there a way to get a shimmer reverb sound on this thing? I've tried and failed.



What is a "shimmer" reverb?


----------



## Spinedriver

GoldDragon said:


> What is a "shimmer" reverb?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmWBQgiqjtY

The demo can explain it much better than words can.


----------



## op1e

^Thats badass yo


----------



## sjb66

Hey,
Just joined the forum,...picked up a GSP 1101 this,..been wanting one since they first came out,...all I can say is 'Why did I wait so long?" Bought it for recording, did a couple test recordings with it and was floored. The sound is incredible. Love it so far!


----------



## Spinedriver

sjb66 said:


> Hey,
> Just joined the forum,...picked up a GSP 1101 this,..been wanting one since they first came out,...all I can say is 'Why did I wait so long?" Bought it for recording, did a couple test recordings with it and was floored. The sound is incredible. Love it so far!



Congrats ! If you're into metal/high gain tones, this board is certainly the place to be. Lots of really helpful people that can give you tips on everything from the setup to making patches. The one thing that made me hesitate about getting an 1101 is the fact that it's a rackmount and the foot controller costs almost as much as the unit itself.

Have you installed the "mustbebeta" C63 firmware update ? If not, I cannot recommend enough that you do. It adds extra amps & effects as well as 10 "user spots" in the cab section where you can load in some of your own (via pc). I personally recommend the GuitarHacks IR pack, they sound so much better than the stock ones, they'll blow your mind.


----------



## GoldDragon

Spinedriver said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmWBQgiqjtY
> 
> The demo can explain it much better than words can.





Spinedriver said:


> Sadly, no. You can't even do it with a Pod. Aside from a pedal that's actually programmed to do it (ie: Digitech Supernatural, Strymon Big/Blue Sky, Eventide Space, etc..), it's pretty hard to replicate with a mfx processor.



I see. Apparently the GT100 can do something like this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOpZnz8QNdo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cin93TR9k3I


----------



## sjb66

Spinedriver said:


> Congrats ! If you're into metal/high gain tones, this board is certainly the place to be. Lots of really helpful people that can give you tips on everything from the setup to making patches. The one thing that made me hesitate about getting an 1101 is the fact that it's a rackmount and the foot controller costs almost as much as the unit itself.
> 
> Have you installed the "mustbebeta" C63 firmware update ? If not, I cannot recommend enough that you do. It adds extra amps & effects as well as 10 "user spots" in the cab section where you can load in some of your own (via pc). I personally recommend the GuitarHacks IR pack, they sound so much better than the stock ones, they'll blow your mind.


Thanks,
The place I bought it from installed the upgrade to c63 for me, that was a 'must buy' for me. Although I'm not much of a metal player I do like some high gain tones. I have read almost all the posts in this section and they have been more than helpful. I will continue reading and hopefully learning.


----------



## sjb66

I had a chance to do a bit of recording this weekend, and man I should have bought this a long time ago!!!!.
Karl


----------



## op1e

^Cool. Anybody ever run 2 amps in the stereo loop 4cm? Maybe cause I was running them into the same cab, but it seemed like the 2 amps blended into each other. I wanna make sure I can separate them L/R and that I'm not missing sumn here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again, I'm curious about the GSP's onboard overdrives running in front of an actual amp, because I once again began my hunt for a MIDI-controlled overdrive. 

Has anyone compared the GSP's overdrives to the Line6 overdrives (on the M-series specifically) or the Boss GT6/8? Still trying to plan a rig and trying to keep it as teeny-tiny as possible when it comes to components and switching.


----------



## Universe74

Well sold the tube head and am down to a power strip, GSP and ART SLA-1. Hope to tweak and put up some samples. Such little difference with the Peavey head compared to the 5150 model that it wasn't worth keeping. Rig is mighty compact now.


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again, I'm curious about the GSP's onboard overdrives running in front of an actual amp, because I once again began my hunt for a MIDI-controlled overdrive.
> 
> Has anyone compared the GSP's overdrives to the Line6 overdrives (on the M-series specifically) or the Boss GT6/8? Still trying to plan a rig and trying to keep it as teeny-tiny as possible when it comes to components and switching.


Can't say much about the L6 comparison, but i used to run mine thru the loop of a 5150 with the SD-1 patch and coming from someone that still owns and has used an SD-1 for years i can tell you that there is zero difference. One of the handiest features is the pedal chain when used with a tube rig but also using the clean patches on a tube rig as well. Always turned heads when i used my 5150 and had a Jazz Chorus clean  got asked a million times what mods i did to it


----------



## WarMachine

Universe74 said:


> Well sold the tube head and am down to a power strip, GSP and ART SLA-1. Hope to tweak and put up some samples. Such little difference with the Peavey head compared to the 5150 model that it wasn't worth keeping. Rig is mighty compact now.


Crazy how close it gets isn't it? The only real difference i hear between the real 5150 and the 5150 (II) patch is that pinch harmonics seem kinda lifeless, or imagine just doing them with the neck pickup 
but then again, if you don't use them then i guess you'd be in good shape


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

WarMachine said:


> Can't say much about the L6 comparison, but i used to run mine thru the loop of a 5150 with the SD-1 patch and coming from someone that still owns and has used an SD-1 for years i can tell you that there is zero difference. One of the handiest features is the pedal chain when used with a tube rig but also using the clean patches on a tube rig as well. Always turned heads when i used my 5150 and had a Jazz Chorus clean  got asked a million times what mods i did to it



Well sounds like you're making me want to get a GSP + 5150 more.  I was thinking about doing some complex rig that involved the GSP, a remote-controlled looper, a MIDI relay switcher, and a bunch of other complex shit... but if the GSP's OD's really are that good, I'm okay with that because I can just stick with the amp for tones and the GSP for effects and cleans. Thanks.


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well sounds like you're making me want to get a GSP + 5150 more.  I was thinking about doing some complex rig that involved the GSP, a remote-controlled looper, a MIDI relay switcher, and a bunch of other complex shit... but if the GSP's OD's really are that good, I'm okay with that because I can just stick with the amp for tones and the GSP for effects and cleans. Thanks.


Np mayne  trust me dude, is you're looking into midi switching, looping etc, you can run the GSP thru the 5150 4CM and get all that in one simple, cheap and effective setup. I've since moved on from my 5150, just running the GSP and V300 now. If you get a chance, really spend some time with the GSP and ANY type of poweramp, tube or SS before you dump out the clams for a GSP+5150. They are that close dude, you may end up leaving with a full rack setup instead  also, i've not had any probs with my GSP's built in tuner, i think the initial tracking is a hair slow but once it catches up you have no issues there as well, really considering downsizing my rig by ditching my furman, just leaving my V300, GSP and G90


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again, I'm curious about the GSP's onboard overdrives running in front of an actual amp, because I once again began my hunt for a MIDI-controlled overdrive.
> 
> Has anyone compared the GSP's overdrives to the Line6 overdrives (on the M-series specifically) or the Boss GT6/8? Still trying to plan a rig and trying to keep it as teeny-tiny as possible when it comes to components and switching.



I have a Pod X3 and I can tell you that the GSP not only has better but a lot more. The M series/Pod only really have 2 or 3 decent ones (screamer, tube drive & maybe one other), the rest are all fuzz more or less. The GSP not only has the SD-1 but 3 variants of TS as well as an OCD, Sparkle Drive & several others. The GSP is by far the better choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, I like the the sound of that.  How's the GSP when it comes to crunch tones?


----------



## Universe74

WarMachine said:


> Np mayne  trust me dude, is you're looking into midi switching, looping etc, you can run the GSP thru the 5150 4CM and get all that in one simple, cheap and effective setup. I've since moved on from my 5150, just running the GSP and V300 now. If you get a chance, really spend some time with the GSP and ANY type of poweramp, tube or SS before you dump out the clams for a GSP+5150. They are that close dude, you may end up leaving with a full rack setup instead  also, i've not had any probs with my GSP's built in tuner, i think the initial tracking is a hair slow but once it catches up you have no issues there as well, really considering downsizing my rig by ditching my furman, just leaving my V300, GSP and G90



I so agree with this.


----------



## op1e

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I like the the sound of that.  How's the GSP when it comes to crunch tones?



It does mid gain really well. And I've said a million times the unit is worth it for a rack mount overdrive and post eq alone. I still don't think I could give up my EVH mini though. I like some models like Marshall stuff for a change now and then, but there's no sim for my Blue channel and no resonance/presence in the models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thanks for the info. Looks like the GSP may be in my future. If the high gain tones are up to snuff, then I may actually just use it. Someone in another thread told me that it has a bit of hassle with low tunings, though, and I did plan on using some baritones. Anyone have any troubles with using a GSP with tunings lower than A? Probably around F# tuning?

Also, Rob Arnold, who practically has one of my dream tones (Chimaira's Impossibility of Reason is one of the hugest sounding records EVER  ) is actually running the same rig I was talking about earlier (6505+/5150II for main sounds, GSP1101 for crunch/cleans/effects).



Pretty cool.


----------



## tungsten2127

is there a spot for GSP 1101 patches on this site ? I went through about 10 various threads & did not see any.

Tks


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like the GSP may be in my future. If the high gain tones are up to snuff, then I may actually just use it. Someone in another thread told me that it has a bit of hassle with low tunings, though, and I did plan on using some baritones. Anyone have any troubles with using a GSP with tunings lower than A? Probably around F# tuning?
> 
> Also, Rob Arnold, who practically has one of my dream tones (Chimaira's Impossibility of Reason is one of the hugest sounding records EVER  ) is actually running the same rig I was talking about earlier (6505+/5150II for main sounds, GSP1101 for crunch/cleans/effects).
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool.




I'm tuned to A with an Ibanez baritone and have no trouble with low end. I will say though that I only use it with either studio monitors or headphones because I don't have a guitar cab to run it through. As long as you're using some good IRs, you should be fine. (personally, I'd HIGHLY recommend the GuitarHacks pack).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I do use Guitarhacks, but my main two are the ASEM Recto V30 and some Marshall MF400 IR I found online. The ASEM + TSE X50 is one of my main sounds right now, so if the GSP's 5150 sim comes close and can sound like a 6505+/5150II, I'll be pleased.


----------



## MrTeatime

The 5150 sounds quite good.
The only thing I miss is a good Mark IV sound.


----------



## Spinedriver

Here's a couple of VERY rough samples I did with the 5150 amp sim using the Guitar Hacks "Between-Half" IR and a very slight chorus just to thicken it up a little.

Track one is just the amp at 55 gain w/ no boost.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/5150-55-nb[/SC]

Track 2: same settings but gain set @ 35 and MXR CBM-OD on. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/5150-35-mxr[/SC]

Signal chain is guitar (Ibanez RGD320 w/stock pickups) > MXR Custom Badass Modified OD > GSP1101 > Reaper. I also kept it to the top strings to give you an idea of how it handles low tuning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Little bit less gain high end and it sounds like it could work for me.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Little bit less gain high end and it sounds like it could work for me.



I just got the OD recently, so there's a bit of fine tuning to do. 

That being said, there's also an eq section and a global eq to use and I had neither turned on. For the price, it's hands down the best deal going.

Here's one with the built in SD-1 model. It has a lot less gain than the MXR.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/5150-sd1[/SC]


----------



## Spinedriver

.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That sounds _much_ better. I could work with that.


----------



## groverj3

MrTeatime said:


> The 5150 sounds quite good.
> The only thing I miss is a good Mark IV sound.



The Beta firmware for the 1101 has a MarkIV model. It's pretty good with a bit of tweaking. I like it better than the 5150, however, you need to really play with the parametric EQ to make it sound its best (kind of like a real Mark IV).

I've personally found the 5150 model to be kind of bland. However, it's not bad, it just seems like it doesn't respond much to changing its settings (once again, kind of like a real 5150).


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like the GSP may be in my future. If the high gain tones are up to snuff, then I may actually just use it. Someone in another thread told me that it has a bit of hassle with low tunings, though, and I did plan on using some baritones. Anyone have any troubles with using a GSP with tunings lower than A? Probably around F# tuning?
> 
> Also, Rob Arnold, who practically has one of my dream tones (Chimaira's Impossibility of Reason is one of the hugest sounding records EVER  ) is actually running the same rig I was talking about earlier (6505+/5150II for main sounds, GSP1101 for crunch/cleans/effects).


Trust me dude, if you get the SLO patch with an OD and set up right, you'll have one of the heaviest and most articulate tones you could ever imagine! At least that's how it was on my end. Imagine finding a middle ground of Dime/Zakk/Mustaine tones blended in with a 5150 - instant   It has all the characteristics i love in a metal tone dude, and i wouldn't give it up for anything. Its just that badass  Oh, and i don't play past A, but man it slams from A up to standard E


----------



## Universe74

WarMachine said:


> Crazy how close it gets isn't it? The only real difference i hear between the real 5150 and the 5150 (II) patch is that pinch harmonics seem kinda lifeless, or imagine just doing them with the neck pickup
> but then again, if you don't use them then i guess you'd be in good shape



Interesting. I don't mind the pinch harmonics. I'll try to post a vid.


----------



## Universe74

WarMachine said:


> Trust me dude, if you get the SLO patch with an OD and set up right, you'll have one of the heaviest and most articulate tones you could ever imagine! At least that's how it was on my end. Imagine finding a middle ground of Dime/Zakk/Mustaine tones blended in with a 5150 - instant   It has all the characteristics i love in a metal tone dude, and i wouldn't give it up for anything. Its just that badass  Oh, and i don't play past A, but man it slams from A up to standard E



Have this SLO patch handy or is it back in this thread?


----------



## WarMachine

Universe74 said:


> Have this SLO patch handy or is it back in this thread?


Sure don't dude, im at work now but later today when i get home i'll get those settings on here for ya  As for the vid, please do hook us up! I'd like to hear a 5150 patch on here where the pitch harmonics didn't sound like shit  its a shame too because its so damn close to the original and that's one of the few things that keeps me from using that patch by itself  that or maybe i've just gotten to spoiled to the SLO's sound lol. To get in the ballpark tho, set the gate to 40-80 depending on how tight you want the sounds, set the distortion to SD-1 with the Level at 70, tone at 50 and drive at 50. Dime the gain on the SLO setting, bass at 7.4, mid at 4.5, high at 6.4, amp vol at 99. That's not pin point setting for setting but it should get you in the ballpark till i can hook you up


----------



## MrTeatime

groverj3 said:


> The Beta firmware for the 1101 has a MarkIV model. It's pretty good with a bit of tweaking. I like it better than the 5150, however, you need to really play with the parametric EQ to make it sound its best (kind of like a real Mark IV).
> 
> I've personally found the 5150 model to be kind of bland. However, it's not bad, it just seems like it doesn't respond much to changing its settings (once again, kind of like a real 5150).



I have the latest beta firmware and the MarkIV settings. Could you give me one of your X-Edit file for a good Mark IV sound please?


----------



## p0ke

Hey WarMachine, did you end up checking out that wah-thing we talked about a few pages back? 

I haven't had time to mess around with my rig lately, but my winter vacation's next week so I might take a day out of that try to set that up, so if you've got some links to share or at least some pointers on how to do it, I'd be very gratefull  

The particular problem I have with the wah, is that in the end of one solo I use it for some 16th note picking, but I can't apply the wah before that particular part because otherwise my really cool diminished arpeggio with tapping that comes before it will be inaudible  So I end up tap dancing just when I need the wah and miss a few notes almost every time 

Regarding the 5150-patch, I've got the same pinch harmonic problem, so I might try the SLO one too. It's a shame, because like you said, the 5150 sounds awesome otherwise.


----------



## WarMachine

p0ke said:


> Hey WarMachine, did you end up checking out that wah-thing we talked about a few pages back?
> 
> I haven't had time to mess around with my rig lately, but my winter vacation's next week so I might take a day out of that try to set that up, so if you've got some links to share or at least some pointers on how to do it, I'd be very gratefull
> 
> The particular problem I have with the wah, is that in the end of one solo I use it for some 16th note picking, but I can't apply the wah before that particular part because otherwise my really cool diminished arpeggio with tapping that comes before it will be inaudible  So I end up tap dancing just when I need the wah and miss a few notes almost every time
> 
> Regarding the 5150-patch, I've got the same pinch harmonic problem, so I might try the SLO one too. It's a shame, because like you said, the 5150 sounds awesome otherwise.


Hey dude, my bad  i looked at it and for whatever reason i can't replicate it  i can't even get the wah into other patches   I tried cheating and just copying my SLO patch to another preset then adding the effects i wanted for the patch and the wah still wouldn't transfer over. The way i was able to get it working was by going into the preset under edit, go to the wah and when in that menu press and hold the edit knob on the threshold - this will bring up a new menu for assigning CC#'s. If i remember right, the expression pedal CC is 7 - set 7 and 14 to "WAH", this will turn it on and off depending on how you set the toe and heel movements. I know that doesn't give you much to go on dude  but its one of those things you have to mess around with to get it to agree with you just right. I swear to God it felt like when i got it working i did something that i did about 50 times before lol. And yeah dude, that SLO patch is the bomb! As long as you set an OD (acting as an OD, not a "clean boost") then you get in to face-rip-off territory in 0.5 flat


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Hi, ive seen the posts saying the 5150 sim has a weird pinch harmonic issue. I did a quick take of it (gain 70, eq all noon, amp level 99) cause i haven't come across this issue once with it. 

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/5150%20pinch%20test%20.mp3?_subject_uid=178358638&w=AACaYECdYWG0zueTGT1AxblbxtnPIfk5hfb4hPu7OfCaeA


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> I swear to God it felt like when i got it working i did something that i did about 50 times before lol.



Yeah, I know the feeling  It's really weird when you've tried everything and then all of a sudden the first thing you tried works when you do it again  As if it has something to do with how the stars are alligned or whatever


----------



## WarMachine

welsh_7stinger said:


> Hi, ive seen the posts saying the 5150 sim has a weird pinch harmonic issue. I did a quick take of it (gain 70, eq all noon, amp level 99) cause i haven't come across this issue once with it.
> 
> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/5150...ACaYECdYWG0zueTGT1AxblbxtnPIfk5hfb4hPu7OfCaeA


Kicking a 403 error dude, no mas on dropbox  can you re-post?


----------



## welsh_7stinger

WarMachine said:


> Kicking a 403 error dude, no mas on dropbox  can you re-post?



no probs. try this one https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wfl4w059x726s7/5150%20pinch%20test%20.mp3?dl=0


----------



## p0ke

welsh_7stinger said:


> no probs. try this one https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wfl4w059x726s7/5150%20pinch%20test%20.mp3?dl=0



Yeah, that sounds the same as I'm getting. I mean, it's not like you can't do pinch harmonics with it, but they sound weak somehow. Especially low ones, like on your clip, it sounds like you're really forcing them and still they don't really ring out properly. Try playing Ocean Planet by Gojira with that tone and you'll basically die


----------



## WarMachine

welsh_7stinger said:


> no probs. try this one https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wfl4w059x726s7/5150%20pinch%20test%20.mp3?dl=0


Thanks dude yeah im with p0ke on this one, you _*can *_get them but they sound like almost as if you are hitting them at about an inch past the neck pickup on the string lol, which we know is WAY to high up the string for them to sound good. Granted, rolling the gain back on the 5150 patch does help it out some, just like using the real thing, but i guess i've just gotten spoiled to the SLO patch  speaking of which, finally got some settings for you guys 

SLO100:
Gain - 99
Bass - 8.4
Mid - 3.4 (im using mid heavy governor speakers )
High - 6.4
Amp LVL - 99

DIST:
SD-1
Level 70
Tone 50
Drive 70

Gate at 40-45 (if i want it tight i set it at 80-90)

No cab sims, this is ran through a V300 with the volume at 2 o'clock, resonance at 10 o'clock and presence dimed.

I recorded this jam from my CD with this patch:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pmauu02r04hzycs/Forever Strong.mp3?dl=0
Hope you guys dig it, oh and there's a couple of pinch harmonics in there   just saying so you can hear the difference. There was no post eq'ing done to the guitars, just lo and high pass filters (VERY light).


----------



## Raf_666

Quick question are xlr levels the same as the headphone output. C63 and xlrs set output variable. So just want to check levels between presets using headphones because no xlr at home ...

Thx

R


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Raf_666 said:


> Quick question are xlr levels the same as the headphone output. C63 and xlrs set output variable. So just want to check levels between presets using headphones because no xlr at home ...
> 
> Thx
> 
> R



xlr output level isn't the same as headphone output level.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Are you guys saying you can't get pinch harmonics with the 5150? I'm gonna try that SLO patch War, but I haven't had any issues with the 5150 getting pinch harmonics...this is all 5150 on this jam.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/hisnameisrobertpablo21[/SC] 

Harmonics about :50 or so and continue throughout. Never had an issue and they sound like they should. If I read it wrong my bad.


----------



## Splenetic

Shit, steiny ....that's some meaty riffage.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thanks dude, appreciated. For a drumjam on another forum. GSP, that LTD Star I did awhile back with an EMG 57 in open C.

Also, just DLed some of the new OH mixes cabs and threw one into my Recto patch. I say gatdamn that thing sounds good!


----------



## WarMachine

steinmetzify said:


> Are you guys saying you can't get pinch harmonics with the 5150? I'm gonna try that SLO patch War, but I haven't had any issues with the 5150 getting pinch harmonics...this is all 5150 on this jam.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/hisnameisrobertpablo21[/SC]
> 
> Harmonics about :50 or so and continue throughout. Never had an issue and they sound like they should. If I read it wrong my bad.


Ah no way dude, i know it can  the gain just has to stay at 70 or lower for me to get anything decent sounding out of it. I actually jammed on that patch the day we were all talking about it and got some great pinch harmonics in there lol, but i've just been particular to the SLO, that is my go-to for the last year 

Btw steinmetzify - you get to try the SLO patch yet?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yup, did.....sounds great alone, sounds better with those OH cabs. Thanks for the settings!


----------



## op1e

Link to these cabs?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Throw it up tonight. Checked a while ago and the gain on my 5150 is at like 35 lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Free zip file...been using the mixed cabs, 44.1 mono, Modern, usually between numbers 2-5. Killer cabs.

http://www.ownhammer.com/free/v3-mix/


----------



## WarMachine

Ok, so for whatever reason tonight i decided to do some tweak tests with the GSP and Rocktron V300  for whatever reason, ANYTIME i think about doing comparison tracks, i ALWAYS think of this Ola Englund vid I watched a few years ago of him demoing a tiny terror or dark terror(can't remember which lol) and the track isn't note for note the same, which is good, but i got it pretty close just going off of memory haha. The leads in there is just me d^cking around, just showing how the leads sit in the mix. Pretty interesting stuff actually!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7e7386fhtnyv4vx/Rocktron%20V300%20%2B%20GSP%20tone%20test.mp3?dl=0

I think my favorite tones came from the first section, the guitars seemed very well balanced in the mix, and the leads we pretty damn smooth. The only prob with the mixing was the pinch harmonic at the end don't match up haha but wtf, its just a tone test demo! 

1st mix:

V300 settings: Volume @ 2 o'clock 
Reactance @ 10 o'clock
Definition @ 2 o'clock
GSP set to "FLAT AMP"

2nd mix:

V300 settings: Volume @ 2 o'clock 
Reactance @ 10 o'clock
Definition @ MAX
GSP set to "TUBE AMP"

3rd mix:

V300 settings: Volume @ 2 o'clock 
Reactance @ 10 o'clock
Definition @ MAX
GSP set to "FLAT AMP"

I think there are _*very, VERY *_little differences between the 1st and 2nd mixes, but the subtle difference in the smoothness makes me lean more towards running the GSP at "FLAT AMP" and using those V300 settings. One thing that really surprised me was that by using "TUBE AMP" and maxing the Definition (which is like the presence on other amps), showed extremely little differences, which makes me think that the "TUBE AMP" power amp type in the GSP is tailored to have a sort of "pre-presence" setup lol. So in the end, for those of us that are looking at power amps to pair up with something like the GSP, i honestly think that the same tones can be had with some of the cheaper, low end PA's because the "POWER AMP" set to "TUBE AMP" REALLY gets in the ballpark!! But i hope this is helpful to you guys, i know it really shocked me! Btw, this track stands out with the different mixes if you download it and boost the lows and highs, cut the mids in Media Player or whatever players you use (sounds HUGE in winamp with the "Full Treble/Bass" EQ preset 

EDIT: This is with my SLO patch i posted earlier, no eq changes, no volume changes in the mixing and only my usual low and high pass filters set for each guitar. The bass used was Ampeg SVX plugin + EZDrummer.


----------



## drinkinsum

Where's all the latest cool patches/settings everyone is running.

Running mine in 4cm with my Randall RD1H and is great. Especially since I can push the cleans with it


----------



## WarMachine

drinkinsum said:


> Where's all the latest cool patches/settings everyone is running.
> 
> Running mine with my Randall RD1H and is great. Especially since I got push the cleans with it


Check 12 posts down (about half way), i've got my main SLO patch on there - provided you wanted to try something other than your RD1H


----------



## MrTeatime

The GSP1101 has a much more interesting price/weight ratio than the Axe FX2 Ultra or Kemper, according to amazon


----------



## p0ke

WarMachine said:


> Hey dude, my bad  i looked at it and for whatever reason i can't replicate it  i can't even get the wah into other patches   I tried cheating and just copying my SLO patch to another preset then adding the effects i wanted for the patch and the wah still wouldn't transfer over. The way i was able to get it working was by going into the preset under edit, go to the wah and when in that menu press and hold the edit knob on the threshold - this will bring up a new menu for assigning CC#'s. If i remember right, the expression pedal CC is 7 - set 7 and 14 to "WAH", this will turn it on and off depending on how you set the toe and heel movements. I know that doesn't give you much to go on dude  but its one of those things you have to mess around with to get it to agree with you just right. I swear to God it felt like when i got it working i did something that i did about 50 times before lol.



Ha! Looks like I got it  I set the CC-pedal setting to "range" and then set the range somewhere around 5 and that did the trick! I hadn't even noticed those settings before, so that's why I hadn't tried it before


----------



## op1e

I take it you guys aren't using the Control 2? I broke my outboard exp pedal and was having trouble assigning the one built into the board to do anything. Like adjusting chorus rate and working with the whammy and all.


----------



## MrTeatime

So I gave the Mark IV model another chance and after some tweaking of a preset I got a decent sound out of it.
Great!
But...
To do so, I had to tweak the Global EQ setting and my other presets now sound as bad as my Mark IV sounds ok.
Is there a way to enable Global EQ only on my Mark IV preset?


----------



## Spinedriver

MrTeatime said:


> So I gave the Mark IV model another chance and after some tweaking of a preset I got a decent sound out of it.
> Great!
> But...
> To do so, I had to tweak the Global EQ setting and my other presets now sound as bad as my Mark IV sounds ok.
> Is there a way to enable Global EQ only on my Mark IV preset?



Sorry, but it's called "Global" for a reason. If you're plugging into a system you don't normally use, the Global EQ is there sort of compensate so that all of your patches will sound normal. The only way to really fix it would be to either use the parametric eq section or possibly get an outboard eq (like an MXR 10 Band for example) and put it in the loop and only engage it on the MK IV setting.


----------



## op1e

Shit all these years I've never even noticed the Global EQ. Gonna have to dig around for that. Other than that, there's a FB group for this fine piece of equipment and it just helped me immensely. Could not figure out how to get the exp pedal built into the Control 2 to do anything like my outboard one (I broke the outboard lol). This guy Magnus helped me out with a video. Then I found another video to help me control my G Major with it. YES! The C2 can real time cc another fx unit with the exp controller and the FNC (Control) footswitch. Most of you guys probly know this stuff cause you're using FCB 1010 and Ground Control. Here's the videos.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152808975157561

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Cd9OJ92NM


----------



## drinkinsum

What's does everyone think of the OD pedals in this unit? Good/Bad?


----------



## op1e

Pretty comparable to the real thing. Sometimes I prefer my Bad Monkey out front cause the real thing might be a little crisper. But they're so close, plus the convenience factor of a midi rackmout overdrive negates that. You in a Cleveland band? I'll be playing Maple Grove soon.


----------



## Spinedriver

drinkinsum said:


> What's does everyone think of the OD pedals in this unit? Good/Bad?



If you have the C63 update, there's 3 different Tube Screamers, an SD-1, Sparkle Drive and a few others that are all really quite good. They're MUCH better than what's available on any version of the Line 6 Pod or M series.


----------



## MrTeatime

The Mark IV and the TS were added with the hacked firmware?


----------



## op1e

Yes, and some others.


----------



## MrTeatime

Spinedriver said:


> Sorry, but it's called "Global" for a reason. If you're plugging into a system you don't normally use, the Global EQ is there sort of compensate so that all of your patches will sound normal. The only way to really fix it would be to either use the parametric eq section or possibly get an outboard eq (like an MXR 10 Band for example) and put it in the loop and only engage it on the MK IV setting.



It would have been even better if that EQ worked like on the actual Mark series and could be bypassed with the button.
Putting an EQ in the loop is a good idea but I'd need a pedal and I was thinking of using Recabinet in the loop.

The GSP 1101 really is a great unit


----------



## op1e

You can set a midi cc or use the Control 2 to turn on/off the parametric in the loop or the pre eq.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> You can set a midi cc or use the Control 2 to turn on/off the parametric in the loop or the pre eq.


Hey op1e, how well does the control2 work? Does the built in expression pedal have a button like a real wah pedal for on/off? the midimate and hexpression i have now work just fine, but with taxes coming i was thinking about getting a control2 just so it matched up and i only have an all in one pedal vs 2. btw, off topic but every time i read one of your posts and see "op1e" i think about opie from sons of anarchy  about 7 years late in catching that series but man it kicks ass


----------



## op1e

The Control 2 has a toe switch for wah. With the new firmware it can also be set to control other parameters On/Off plus cc just by moving it. Its also nice to be able to plug a 2nd one into the Control 2 to control another effect. As for my name lol, I've been using it since around 02 starting as my CS 1.6 handle and other things. One of my identities haha. At work one of my co workers dubbed me "Redbudd" and its stuck there since 95. So my FB name is Opie Redbudd O'Brian to cover the whole gamut.

The C2 is VERY worth it. I hated paying the $300 for it, but its lasted flawlessly for about 6 years now. SO has the rj45 cable they sent with it. Unbelievable after hundreds of gigs.


----------



## p0ke

I'm also considering getting a C2 at some point. While the FCB1010 gets the job done, the C2 would just be a bit more convenient with just the one cable plus extra features. The display is something I'd especially love to have, because sometimes you just can't really tell which patch is selected by the leds on the FCB  There are also cases available for the C2, whereas with the FCB I had to settle for a soft gigbag. And I really don't need two expression pedals, tbh...


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> The Control 2 has a toe switch for wah. With the new firmware it can also be set to control other parameters On/Off plus cc just by moving it. Its also nice to be able to plug a 2nd one into the Control 2 to control another effect. As for my name lol, I've been using it since around 02 starting as my CS 1.6 handle and other things. One of my identities haha. At work one of my co workers dubbed me "Redbudd" and its stuck there since 95. So my FB name is Opie Redbudd O'Brian to cover the whole gamut.
> 
> The C2 is VERY worth it. I hated paying the $300 for it, but its lasted flawlessly for about 6 years now. SO has the rj45 cable they sent with it. Unbelievable after hundreds of gigs.


Good stuff man, and thanks for the info! Sounds like the control2 might be in the near future  im like p0ke, while what i have gets the job done why not just get what was made to go with the gsp and be done with it?


----------



## fanfan

Well my GSP1101 just came to my office, and due to i am still at work, i was thinking to take a little time and update the unit, or make all the necessery moves to take it on-date before i start trying it out. Well guys, i tried to follow all the pages of that thread, but i didnt got all this things with the beta firmware versions, which play and which dont etc etc. Can you tell me what should i do on my new unit as far as firmware updates, bank patchies etc? I will use it with digitech ground control 2 straight into a harley benton 1u power amp into a 4x12. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WarMachine

fanfan said:


> Well my GSP1101 just came to my office, and due to i am still at work, i was thinking to take a little time and update the unit, or make all the necessery moves to take it on-date before i start trying it out. Well guys, i tried to follow all the pages of that thread, but i didnt got all this things with the beta firmware versions, which play and which dont etc etc. Can you tell me what should i do on my new unit as far as firmware updates, bank patchies etc? I will use it with digitech ground control 2 straight into a harley benton 1u power amp into a 4x12.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Welcome to the club dude! ive read people using all kinds of firmware for the 1101 but the c63 is the last and final update. Ive had it on 2 1101's and havent had a bit of problems out of it. Is the harley benton a tube PA? if not, you'll get a closer tube sound by setting the amp type to "TUBE AMP" in the I/O settings. What it does is makes the tone sound like you have the presence on a tube amp set at 1-3 and makes all the patches sound warmer at high volumes. When you get to mess with it more be sure to hit us up back here and we'll help you out


----------



## fanfan

WarMachine said:


> Is the harley benton a tube PA?



That's it: Harley Benton GPA-400 - Thomann Greece

Its a solid state power amp, unfortunatly not a tube amp yet. Can you tell me where i get the c63 firmware and hot to update it? sorry for the noob question, but i couldnt find any info in digitech's site


----------



## Splenetic

Beta versions for DigiTech


----------



## WarMachine

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Beta versions for DigiTech


^This. Make sure to download the c63 version of XEdit as well if you plan on using it with a computer for presets. Any other version wont work (as i have read).


----------



## Angelopes

Hi guys , I bought a Rocktron Velocity 300 and would like to know some tips like a preset level, amp level and amp control settings for a Peavey 5150 ( high gain Metal preset ) and some EQ.

Already researched some tips as: GSP output at noon; reactance and definition controls at noon for a flat response in Velocity 300, post enabled compression but with compressor off .


----------



## sonofabias

p0ke said:


> I'm also considering getting a C2 at some point. While the FCB1010 gets the job done, the C2 would just be a bit more convenient with just the one cable plus extra features. The display is something I'd especially love to have, because sometimes you just can't really tell which patch is selected by the leds on the FCB  There are also cases available for the C2, whereas with the FCB I had to settle for a soft gigbag. And I really don't need two expression pedals, tbh...



I'm in as well , after doing a little research I found the answers to questions I had about midi switching my power amp with the 1101 and c2 . I'd contemplated other controllers including the Engl z15 , Roland FC 300 , but the control 2 seems to be the answer so next week ................weeeeeeeeee


----------



## sonofabias

I wondered if anyone has attempted emulation of either of these amps , if you have I'm certain sharing would be greatly appreciated by a number of members on this thread .


----------



## WarMachine

Angelopes said:


> Hi guys , I bought a Rocktron Velocity 300 and would like to know some tips like a preset level, amp level and amp control settings for a Peavey 5150 ( high gain Metal preset ) and some EQ.
> 
> Already researched some tips as: GSP output at noon; reactance and definition controls at noon for a flat response in Velocity 300, post enabled compression but with compressor off .


Good setup good sir, good setup  its the same combination i use as well  for the 5150, i've always found it to sound closer to the real thing by setting the PA type under the "I/O" section to "FLAT AMP", then set the V300 Reactance to 10' o clock and the definition maxed out. I know that sounds extreme but to me that's the closest it can get to a 5150


----------



## WarMachine

sonofabias said:


> I wondered if anyone has attempted emulation of either of these amps , if you have I'm certain sharing would be greatly appreciated by a number of members on this thread .


Which amps?


----------



## Angelopes

WarMachine said:


> Good setup good sir, good setup  its the same combination i use as well  for the 5150, i've always found it to sound closer to the real thing by setting the PA type under the "I/O" section to "FLAT AMP", then set the V300 Reactance to 10' o clock and the definition maxed out. I know that sounds extreme but to me that's the closest it can get to a 5150


 
Thank you for your answer. I will try your SLO metal preset in saturday 14/03.


----------



## WarMachine

Angelopes said:


> Thank you for your answer. I will try your SLO metal preset in saturday 14/03.


No problem dude  Be sure to try out the SLO preset with the GSP set to "FLAT AMP" and use the definition and reactance settings on the rocktron to smooth the tone out. I've found it works a "touch" better than using just the "TUBE AMP" sim on the GSP. If you do go the route of using the tube amp sim, just turn your definition all the way up and set the reactance to taste. Basically, you can use either the GSP's built in power amp sim or use the definition on the rocktron and they both give good results lol. And dont be fooled by the "in the room" sound. I run mine at 10 o clock on reactance and 2-3 o clock on definition and it sounds a little thin and honky in room, but when it's mic'd up its thick, crunchy and warm like a tube amp


----------



## Universe74

My rack for a while. Small, light and simple.


----------



## sonofabias

sonofabias said:


> I wondered if anyone has attempted emulation of either of these amps , if you have I'm certain sharing would be greatly appreciated by a number of members on this thread .





WarMachine said:


> Which amps?



Engl SE and Invader


----------



## Spinedriver

sonofabias said:


> Engl SE and Invader



Since they both have profiling capability, I'm fairly certain that if you look, both the Axe-Fx II and the Kemper amp have had emulations/profiles done of them that are downloadable.


----------



## sonofabias

Spinedriver said:


> Since they both have profiling capability, I'm fairly certain that if you look, both the Axe-Fx II and the Kemper amp have had emulations/profiles done of them that are downloadable.



 Thank you , I'll look into it this morning . If I go to the websites of either are the profiles on their users forum ?


----------



## Spinedriver

sonofabias said:


> Thank you , I'll look into it this morning . If I go to the websites of either are the profiles on their users forum ?



On the Kemper site, they have a section called "Rig Exchange" where you can search for specific amps. One thing to note though, the profiles made by users aren't exactly of the 'whole' amp. Basically, they take a snapshot of the amp at whatever settings they have at that moment and that's what you can adjust from there. That's why there will probably be multiple instances of the same amp. Meaning, some with the bass up & treble low or some with the mids up & some with the mids scooped. You kind of have to get a bunch & just experiment to see which one you like best.


----------



## sonofabias

Spinedriver said:


> On the Kemper site, they have a section called "Rig Exchange" where you can search for specific amps. One thing to note though, the profiles made by users aren't exactly of the 'whole' amp. Basically, they take a snapshot of the amp at whatever settings they have at that moment and that's what you can adjust from there. That's why there will probably be multiple instances of the same amp. Meaning, some with the bass up & treble low or some with the mids up & some with the mids scooped. You kind of have to get a bunch & just experiment to see which one you like best.



I'll try the kemper site as well , I had no luck with the rjm site . I'd hoped to find parameter specifics which I could copy . My mission goes on.


----------



## sonofabias

Spinedriver said:


> Since they both have profiling capability, I'm fairly certain that if you look, both the Axe-Fx II and the Kemper amp have had emulations/profiles done of them that are downloadable.



 I've had no success with either site , what I should have asked for were the eq " settings " for the two amps as well as their " profiles " . I didn't see any profiles of either amp , not specifically . Your efforts are greatly appreciated .


----------



## p0ke

I finally got around to trying out come cab impulses on the GSP the other day. I grabbed a package that someone posted on the GSP-page on facebook, it's got Orange, Mesa, etc. impulses. 
I'm totally loving the Orange impulse! It makes my default 5150-patch sound like the tone on Cowboys From Hell, but with less treble. So now I don't have to mic up my cab for preproduction or if we end up recording our practice sessions


----------



## WarMachine

Hey fellas, sorry to the "that guy" but i've dug through several pages on the thread and can't find anything about making the Wah work with the Control2. Is there anyone that can give me a dumbass tour on how to set it up, start to finish?  I had it working with my Rocktron HEXpression, routed and everything but i think that's where the problem is and im not sure how to route it with the legit digitech pedal haha

EDIT: Figured it out fellas, apparently the USER MANUAL goes a LOOOONG way hahaha. For anyone else dumb like me and has a hard time troubleshooting this, _*calibrate the pedal before doing anything!!!*_ dont be like me and waste hours trying to figure out something so simple hahaha


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hi gsp1101 users!

I'm in the market for one to use 4cm with my 6505+ amp. I have tried POD Pros but I never got good results in 4cm. I always tried to wrestle with matching volume levels and getting a lot of tone/volume loss. It was bad and I gave up on it. 

How is the gsp1101 in 4cm with 6505/6505+ amps? Any tone and volume loss?


----------



## feki

p0ke said:


> I finally got around to trying out come cab impulses on the GSP the other day.......................:


Hey, I do not know if it was my package, but my bank is ir: Index of /impuls
Other accessories for GSP1101 SW:
Index of /GSP1101
: Kov:


----------



## op1e

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hi gsp1101 users!
> 
> I'm in the market for one to use 4cm with my 6505+ amp. I have tried POD Pros but I never got good results in 4cm. I always tried to wrestle with matching volume levels and getting a lot of tone/volume loss. It was bad and I gave up on it.
> 
> How is the gsp1101 in 4cm with 6505/6505+ amps? Any tone and volume loss?



No volume loss, and transparent like a G Major. With the Pods, you cant set patch volume unless you use the amp models. Bad drawback. With the GSP you can set volume per patch weather you use internal loop or external (real amp).


----------



## p0ke

feki said:


> Hey, I do not know if it was my package, but my bank is ir: Index of /impuls
> Other accessories for GSP1101 SW:
> Index of /GSP1101
> : Kov:



I don't think it was yours, the name of the package was ADR_IMPULSES.zip and the poster said he'd converted them to wav from some sysx-files. 

Thanks for the link though, looks like you've got a whole bunch of those there 

By the way... Does anyone have or know where to find Krank-impulses? I've heard their cabs sound killer, so I'd really love to try some 

Also, what impulse would you guys recommend for leads? I'm using the Orange 4x12 IR I mentioned before for rhytms, but it's a lot too sharp for lead playing. (I record through an actual cab anyway, but I'd like to get this set up nicely in case I would ever need to hook the gsp directly into a PA or whatever)


----------



## feki

For PA use this:
http://www.feki.hostuju.cz/impuls/My_Ir_for_GSP1101/Imp-No11.wav


----------



## BenSolace

Greetings GSP1101 users!

I have a question, and though I've tried wading through a few pages of this thread I will admit I think I'll be retired before I've read every page!

I want to know if the GSP1101 can be configured with a delay on one of the XLR outputs to simulate doubletracking in a live scenario (around 19ms, 100% mix and only 1 repeat (of course!))? While doing this, ideally all the other effects will be usable and you can still run a mono non cab-simulated output to a tube or SS power amp.

Doesn't have to mean dual signal paths (not that the GSP1101 can do this I don't think), just a single path output on both left and right XLR outs, just the right (or left, whichever) output delayed by a selectable amount. I think products like the Boss GT series can do this (though not while being able to output a power amp friendly signal also), and in the Axe FX you can do this with a digital delay with the above settings on a separate signal path. I'm hoping that the Digitech will be able to do this as it could serve as a worthy backup if so!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## maxolguinp

HI FRIENDS IM CHILEAN! 
I HAVE THIS PREAMP FOR 4 YEARS AGO 
I WORK FOR A LONG TIME FOR, SEARCH THE BEST IMPULSES FROM GSP1101 AND THE SOUND BE AWESOME, I THINK THIS IS THE BEST WAY OF YOU SOUND HOW A GOD WITH THIS PREAMP

I ATTACHED MY IMPULSES RESPONSES 
I CONVERT IMPULSES OF THE AXE FX TO GSP1101 FORMAT AND COULD EDIT.
YOU NEED LOAD IMPULSES WITH APP "GIRL GSP1101 IMPULSE RESPONSE LOADER"

THE LIST OF IMPULSE: 
1) 8505_2_5150_ (PEAVEY 5150) (USE THIS PATCH WITH 5150 AMP) IS AWESOME *USE THIS CAB IN MONO WITH -9 DB LEVEL

2) 45 Axe1 4x12 (IS A CABINET 4X12 WITH V30 SPEAKERS) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB

3) Imp_1960A_r8 (IS A CABINET 1960) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB

4) Engl_4x12_sm (IS A ENGL 4X12 CABINET )USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB

5) 45 Axe1 Brit (BRITISH SOUND FROM AXE TO GSP1101) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB

6)c000323_4x12 (IS STOCK CAB OF METAL FROM AXE FX) USE IN STEREO WITH -9 DB

7) c000076_1960 (IS A VINTAGE CAB 1960) USE MONO -9DB

8) c000302_MARS (IS A AV30 SPEAKER 4X12 FROM CONE) USE IN -9DB MONO

9) Clark Kent's Number 5 (IS A USERCAB AWESOME) USE IN STEREO -9 DB

10) Clark's Xmas Oragesent (IS A ORANGE SPEAKER) USE IN STEREO -9DB (USE THIS PATCH WITH OR 120 AMP IS VERY SIMILAR SOUND TO ORANGE!!!

BONUS TRACK:

11) Diezel 2x12 G12K100 MIX N+R_24bit_r8bp111111 (USE WITH PEAVEY 5150 AMP) IN MONO -9 DB

12) Diezel 2x12 G12K100 SM57 (USE WITH PEAVEY 5150 IN MONO -9 DB)

13) Mesa4x12_IR111111 (MESA BOOGIE) USE IN MONO OR STEREO YOU CHOICE 

LINK FOR DOWNLOAD:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjLWtHZ2VmREx0Ykk/view?usp=sharing

**YOU NEED PLAY WITH THIS CAB IMPULSES WITH SETUP WIZARD IN CONFIGURATION WITH "FLAT AMP" OPTION 2 with USE XRL OUTPUT "YES"


----------



## WarMachine

maxolguinp said:


> HI FRIENDS IM CHILEAN!
> I HAVE THIS PREAMP FOR 4 YEARS AGO
> I WORK FOR A LONG TIME FOR, SEARCH THE BEST IMPULSES FROM GSP1101 AND THE SOUND BE AWESOME, I THINK THIS IS THE BEST WAY OF YOU SOUND HOW A GOD WITH THIS PREAMP
> 
> I ATTACHED MY IMPULSES RESPONSES
> I CONVERT IMPULSES OF THE AXE FX TO GSP1101 FORMAT AND COULD EDIT.
> YOU NEED LOAD IMPULSES WITH APP "GIRL GSP1101 IMPULSE RESPONSE LOADER"
> 
> THE LIST OF IMPULSE:
> 1) 8505_2_5150_ (PEAVEY 5150) (USE THIS PATCH WITH 5150 AMP) IS AWESOME *USE THIS CAB IN MONO WITH -9 DB LEVEL
> 
> 2) 45 Axe1 4x12 (IS A CABINET 4X12 WITH V30 SPEAKERS) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB
> 
> 3) Imp_1960A_r8 (IS A CABINET 1960) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB
> 
> 4) Engl_4x12_sm (IS A ENGL 4X12 CABINET )USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB
> 
> 5) 45 Axe1 Brit (BRITISH SOUND FROM AXE TO GSP1101) USE IN MONO WITH -9 DB
> 
> 6)c000323_4x12 (IS STOCK CAB OF METAL FROM AXE FX) USE IN STEREO WITH -9 DB
> 
> 7) c000076_1960 (IS A VINTAGE CAB 1960) USE MONO -9DB
> 
> 8) c000302_MARS (IS A AV30 SPEAKER 4X12 FROM CONE) USE IN -9DB MONO
> 
> 9) Clark Kent's Number 5 (IS A USERCAB AWESOME) USE IN STEREO -9 DB
> 
> 10) Clark's Xmas Oragesent (IS A ORANGE SPEAKER) USE IN STEREO -9DB (USE THIS PATCH WITH OR 120 AMP IS VERY SIMILAR SOUND TO ORANGE!!!
> 
> BONUS TRACK:
> 
> 11) Diezel 2x12 G12K100 MIX N+R_24bit_r8bp111111 (USE WITH PEAVEY 5150 AMP) IN MONO -9 DB
> 
> 12) Diezel 2x12 G12K100 SM57 (USE WITH PEAVEY 5150 IN MONO -9 DB)
> 
> 13) Mesa4x12_IR111111 (MESA BOOGIE) USE IN MONO OR STEREO YOU CHOICE
> 
> LINK FOR DOWNLOAD:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjLWtHZ2VmREx0Ykk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> **YOU NEED PLAY WITH THIS CAB IMPULSES WITH SETUP WIZARD IN CONFIGURATION WITH "FLAT AMP" OPTION 2 with USE XRL OUTPUT "YES"


Dude! Thank you for this! I finally tried out IR's....holy sheet!!! I was able to make my gsp sound as good direct as it did with my v300+4x12! This is beyond killer, and I foresee using my gsp direct to PA from now on, its gonna be awesome taking just a G90 and the 1101 in a case to gigs! Im COMPLETELY floored!! Hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to do a shootout thread to compare


----------



## op1e

So, having the compressor post amp but not on makes a difference?


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Dude! Thank you for this! I finally tried out IR's....holy sheet!!! I was able to make my gsp sound as good direct as it did with my v300+4x12! This is beyond killer, and I foresee using my gsp direct to PA from now on, its gonna be awesome taking just a G90 and the 1101 in a case to gigs! Im COMPLETELY floored!! Hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to do a shootout thread to compare




You're only trying them out now ??  

j/k 

Seriously though, you should give the Guitar Hacks pack a go, they are hands down the best IRs I've come across.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> You're only trying them out now ??
> 
> j/k
> 
> Seriously though, you should give the Guitar Hacks pack a go, they are hands down the best IRs I've come across.


Hahaha hey dude better late than never!! I'll check those out for sure, thanks dude


----------



## AndreSparvolli

Hello guys, i'm new here and i bought a GSP1101 already patched to c63, but i'm having trouble using the IRL loaders and x-edit on a win 7 64x, the x-edit finds no connection to the gsp, even though the gsp says it's connected.

Since this is the only active thread about this gear, i just wanted to check if someone else had problems using it and a workaround to fix it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## op1e

Try looking up the usb drivers for the 1101 maybe. I've always used Win7U64 and no problems.


----------



## WarMachine

AndreSparvolli said:


> Hello guys, i'm new here and i bought a GSP1101 already patched to c63, but i'm having trouble using the IRL loaders and x-edit on a win 7 64x, the x-edit finds no connection to the gsp, even though the gsp says it's connected.
> 
> Since this is the only active thread about this gear, i just wanted to check if someone else had problems using it and a workaround to fix it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got the same error's when i used G.I.R.L. Look up the Jcabinetupdater that is mentioned in the C63 manual, works just fine with the IR's a few posts up and any others you can snag 

EDIT: Not trying to be a dick, my internet is tethered on my Galaxy so it'd take me forever to upload the Jcab file or i'd hook you up dude lol


----------



## AndreSparvolli

Well, i had the drivers installed, but just in case i downloaded it again from digitech's website and reinstalled:




screen shots

Then i connected the GSP1101 and it recognized it ok:









Then i started GIRL (which is what i'm really interested in running, X-Edit was a plus) and i clicked on "Test MIDI" and this is what i get:









I tried to install the USB drivers on a virtual machine running Win XP 32bit thru VMWare but no luck either


----------



## AndreSparvolli

WarMachine said:


> I got the same error's when i used G.I.R.L. Look up the Jcabinetupdater that is mentioned in the C63 manual, works just fine with the IR's a few posts up and any others you can snag
> 
> EDIT: Not trying to be a dick, my internet is tethered on my Galaxy so it'd take me forever to upload the Jcab file or i'd hook you up dude lol



Hey man, if it's the "JUserCabUpdater" you're talking about, i tried that also, and got the dreadful "not connected" message.


----------



## WarMachine

AndreSparvolli said:


> Hey man, if it's the "JUserCabUpdater" you're talking about, i tried that also, and got the dreadful "not connected" message.


 That's odd  I've found my JCab updater file, i'm uploading it now for you. I'm on C63 but the filename is JUserCabUpdater vC59.exe, even tho it's set for C59 it works just fine on C63 (at least for me). Give this a shot and let us know if it fixed it for you dude:

JUserCabUpdater vC59


----------



## AndreSparvolli

Good news! Got it working on a different computer! I could upload a few cabs and it REALLY makes it better!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## WarMachine

Well I got some ....ty fvcking news.....my display took a dump on me yesterday evening...I popped the chasis off like before to mess with the display ribbon and just got nothing but a checkered screen. SUCK because I JUST got into recording direct, and on top of that much prefer the tone of the SLO patch over my actual 5150..guess that means i'll be rockin the 5150 again for a while lol. It still works, but the only way to see how im changing patch settings is with XEdit. Major bummer duders


----------



## op1e

Sorry to hear. If you have the Control 2 you could still see what you're doing thru that somewhat. Hell as long as you can see the patch number, who cares. Just no editing on the fly for now.


----------



## op1e

Trying to figure out some midi mapping so I can stompbox my Patchmate Loop 8. It is possible. Certain patches like 2 I hit button 7 and it turns loop 6 on and off. On patch 3 when I hit it and turn it off it activates loop 7. I can't really tell what is what in the GSP midi menu, doesn't tell me what button is what. If I knew that I could maybe figure out how to adjust what CC buttons 6-10 are sending and edit them. I figured this out before with the G Major, but its escaping me now. If I knew what CC's my Rocktron were responding to I could work backwards, but I'm blind guessing. The Rocktron manual doesn't really say anything or elude to the fact you can do this other than just saving patches and changing them.


----------



## op1e

FIGURED IT OUT!!! 

Hit Select and go to FOOT CONTROLLER
Scroll to MIDI CC/PRG SEND, hit Select
Pedals 6-10 and exp pedals are listed, just a assign a CC.

On my Rocktron Patchmate loops 1-8 are CC 0-7.
Next bank up is 8-15 and so on. 

Cant believe how much I'm still learning after 6 years with this thing. Even if its just a brain for presets and stompboxes and other units its sticking around. Next I'm gonna figure out how to feed an internal preamp to the right send so I can go stereo with this Randal and a Power Block or into my other head.


----------



## sonofabias

WarMachine said:


> That's odd  I've found my JCab updater file, i'm uploading it now for you. I'm on C63 but the filename is JUserCabUpdater vC59.exe, even tho it's set for C59 it works just fine on C63 (at least for me). Give this a shot and let us know if it fixed it for you dude:
> 
> JUserCabUpdater vC59



I've tried this as well , several times to no avail . I've down loaded numerous IRs and amp simms to my computer but I've not been able to use the uploader for cabinet IRs . The v63 amps are such an improvement over the stock syms , I know the IRs will be a great improvement over the cab syms it came loaded with , just wish I could somehow have them available for live' shows when the clubs standard backline Marshall cabs suck and or beaten to .... ...like last weekend ! I knew better instinctively , wanted to bring my own cab which I should have done but it's 120lbs ( XXL ) and this gig was really close to home on a Sun. in Manhattans lower east side .


----------



## Spinedriver

What IRs did you try to use ? If they are above 44 KHz, the GSP won't load them.


----------



## sonofabias

Spinedriver said:


> What IRs did you try to use ? If they are above 44 KHz, the GSP won't load them.



I'll have to check , I believe they were compatible . I loaded several hundred amp and cab IRs to my computer .


----------



## p0ke

Quick question, not directly related to the GSP but still... I've been looking into buying an interface or guitar preamp with usb for homerecording (I keep my GSP at the band practice place), so I was wondering whether the Digitech RP-series pedals have similar tones and features as the GSP? For example the RP155 ... ? They don't seem to have the 5150 amp model at least, but is it possible to get through some beta firmware like on the GSP? 
EDIT: Ah, there is indeed a beta firmware for those on mustbebeta.com 

I would obviously buy another GSP, but it's too expensive since I don't record that much at home anymore.


----------



## androponic

at mustbebeta.com the GSP1101 is the unit that has the most additions and fixes using his firmware. The RP series units don't get anything but a few minor fixes after the last "official" releases according to the changelogs.


----------



## p0ke

androponic said:


> at mustbebeta.com the GSP1101 is the unit that has the most additions and fixes using his firmware. The RP series units don't get anything but a few minor fixes after the last "official" releases according to the changelogs.



Yeah, I noticed. But does anyone know whether the RP-series are any good?


----------



## androponic

I have the RP1000 and it sounds great. They can be had used a few hundred tops. If you have an IPad you could get the IPB10 which has all the same models and effects but it has two DNA2 processors instead of one. They can be had for a bit less than the RP1000. I would stay with the RP500 or higher, there are many more amps/cabs/effects.


----------



## p0ke

androponic said:


> I have the RP1000 and it sounds great. They can be had used a few hundred tops. If you have an IPad you could get the IPB10 which has all the same models and effects but it has two DNA2 processors instead of one. They can be had for a bit less than the RP1000. I would stay with the RP500 or higher, there are many more amps/cabs/effects.



Thanks for the info  Yeah, from what I've heard the higher range of RP:s should have pretty much the same tones as the GSP, so it'll probably be awesome... But I'm mainly looking for something as cheap as possible now. Oh, and I don't have an iPad.

If I want to make a proper recording, I can always go to our rehearsal place and record with my GSP there (through a mic'd cab too), so I'm mainly just looking for something to capture my ideas with. I'm mainly just going through all the options, and the thought "why not have everything in one box" just popped into my head 
At the moment, a normal usb-interface seems to be the way to go, because I could use that for a bunch of other things too (recording vocals, midi-keyboard, digital audio from my PC to my hifi-system). And I don't really need a guitar preamp, since I already get decent tones from my trusty old V-amp2. 

But yeah, sorry for the off-topic, let's keep on talking about the GSP


----------



## maxolguinp

WarMachine said:


> Dude! Thank you for this! I finally tried out IR's....holy sheet!!! I was able to make my gsp sound as good direct as it did with my v300+4x12! This is beyond killer, and I foresee using my gsp direct to PA from now on, its gonna be awesome taking just a G90 and the 1101 in a case to gigs! Im COMPLETELY floored!! Hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to do a shootout thread to compare



Yeah bro 
for my consideration... 
the best results for audio of impulses are this... 
in girl program (impulse loader) yo must be load the impulse all in "zero db" not modify these.... IN STEREO IS THE BEST LOAD...
you just connect, the digitech gsp1101 with option 2 , and in the cab simulator, choose your amp sound, and before activate the XLR OUTPUTS
in this way your sound is optimal


----------



## maxolguinp

if you want, i can upload more new impulses for other amps, and cabinets!!!

cheers!!!


----------



## maxolguinp

HEY ME AGAIN
I CONVERT ALL NEW IMPULSES FROM AXE FX II... 

GUITARHACKTHISONE V30 
AXEMETALAXEFX2 4X12
ORANGE 4X12 SM57
FRIEDMAN 4X12
CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab)
ASEM RECTO V30 4X12
6505+ SPC MOD 
KP MESA MKIII SM57
MARSHALL 1976 4X12 WITH V30 
GUITARHACK THIS ONE HPF 90 LPF 14K 
GUITAR HACK THIS ONE+ORIGINAL BETWEEN
MARSHALL G12M20 SM57

IMPORTANT*: NOW YOU CAN USE WITH 0 DB  , IS NOT NECCESARY THAT YOU REDUCE VOLUME TO DB , I NORMALIZE THE PEAKS FOR NOT DISTORT OF CABINET....
USE WITH GIRL LOADER IMPULSE CABINET
you can play the impulses with option in wizard configuration with method for 4 cables (option 7) or gsp to loop (option 2).
method for 4 cables works for me
i recomend that you test CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab) with Mesa Triple rectifier and 6505+ SPC MOD with Peavey 5150

DOWNLOAD:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjWTYyUWxMSzhWN3M/view?usp=sharing

Me playing with gsp1101
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=OmSNgu3GfeM

SEE YA!


----------



## maxolguinp

maxolguinp said:


> HEY ME AGAIN
> I CONVERT ALL NEW IMPULSES FROM AXE FX II...
> 
> GUITARHACKTHISONE V30
> AXEMETALAXEFX2 4X12
> ORANGE 4X12 SM57
> FRIEDMAN 4X12
> CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab)
> ASEM RECTO V30 4X12
> 6505+ SPC MOD
> KP MESA MKIII SM57
> MARSHALL 1976 4X12 WITH V30
> GUITARHACK THIS ONE HPF 90 LPF 14K
> GUITAR HACK THIS ONE+ORIGINAL BETWEEN
> MARSHALL G12M20 SM57
> 
> IMPORTANT*: NOW YOU CAN USE WITH 0 DB  , IS NOT NECCESARY THAT YOU REDUCE VOLUME TO DB , I NORMALIZE THE PEAKS FOR NOT DISTORT OF CABINET....
> USE WITH GIRL LOADER IMPULSE CABINET
> you can play the impulses with option in wizard configuration with method for 4 cables (option 7) or gsp to loop (option 2).
> method for 4 cables works for me
> i recomend that you test CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab) with Mesa Triple rectifier and 6505+ SPC MOD with Peavey 5150
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjWTYyUWxMSzhWN3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Me playing with gsp1101
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=OmSNgu3GfeM
> 
> SEE YA!



UPDATE 1.1
Guys, a serious and important tip that i discovered now and reciently i have the best sound!!!...

1) when you flashing your impulse, be carefull that.. You have to flash one impulse one by one, not all at the same if you do this you will have the worst quality (because for this, you'll have the the worst quality of the impulse.) remember this! you will have the quality the gsp1101 stock cabinets but with your impulse, not the original

2) set the volume in db, in -9 ( this is stock volume, for not fizzy)
3) test in mono or stereo, you decide 
4) push your button of OD in your amp although you dont use, the gsp recognize it!!!
5) Remember the power on in LPF TO XLR TO ON! (This is a low pass filter)
6) im testing the cabs direct to "cabinet to amp" (in output setup 1/4 line), before sounds awful! now sounds super natural!!!


Sounds in video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLEQadYFXKs (Peavey 5150/6550 sound)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHMY-4N2dPk (Mesa Triple)

test it!!!
cheers!!! 
Maxolguinp


----------



## vick1000

p0ke said:


> Quick question, not directly related to the GSP but still... I've been looking into buying an interface or guitar preamp with usb for homerecording (I keep my GSP at the band practice place), so I was wondering whether the Digitech RP-series pedals have similar tones and features as the GSP? For example the RP155 ... ? They don't seem to have the 5150 amp model at least, but is it possible to get through some beta firmware like on the GSP?
> EDIT: Ah, there is indeed a beta firmware for those on mustbebeta.com
> 
> I would obviously buy another GSP, but it's too expensive since I don't record that much at home anymore.




The RP360 will do exactly what you want, and has the same basic firmware are the GSP1101 (I own both). The RP360 sounds great over USB and headphones, an excellent guitar interface.

The GSP beats it with routing options, uploadable IRs, output adaptive settings, and global EQ.

The RP has a better noise gate model IMO, and a better GUI when using the PC to control it.


----------



## tender_insanity

I'm getting a GSP1101 this week. Bought it from a friend. 

Haven't tried or seen one ever. Just based on the clips on YouTube that I made my decision. Used to have an RP500 a few years ago but ended up selling it. Hope this one is a keeper.

Does X-Edit work with Windows 10?


----------



## vick1000

OK, I have had at least a good four hours with my new GSP1101 (C63) and Mesa 2:50 through a Rectifier 412 (V12s). And I can finally say the GSP is worth every penny. The amp sims sound like different amps now, and I don't have to crank the gain and boost to get saturation. The Velocity 100LTD is not a good match for the GSP in my experience. The amps all sounded pretty much the same, and lacked any dynamics at all. Now even the Tri-rec model has the annoying boomy bass, and the SLO has that...well SLO quality. And the 5152 simply slays, mid range "djenti-ness" and all.

The only issue I have, is the loud ass fan on the Mesa, I may be doing some mods to remedy that.


----------



## sonofabias

vick1000 said:


> OK, I have had at least a good four hours with my new GSP1101 (C63) and Mesa 2:50 through a Rectifier 412 (V12s). And I can finally say the GSP is worth every penny. The amp sims sound like different amps now, and I don't have to crank the gain and boost to get saturation. The Velocity 100LTD is not a good match for the GSP in my experience. The amps all sounded pretty much the same, and lacked any dynamics at all. Now even the Tri-rec model has the annoying boomy bass, and the SLO has that...well SLO quality. And the 5152 simply slays, mid range "djenti-ness" and all.
> 
> The only issue I have, is the loud ass fan on the Mesa, I may be doing some mods to remedy that.




 Sounds as if your on your way ! I'd planned to use a Mesa 2:50 but I found an Engl e920 2:50 instead . Cheers


----------



## tender_insanity

Tomorrow I should get my GSP1101. I plan to use it with my Roland GA-112 amp. At least I've got very good results with my Boss GT-100 connected straight to the amp's Line Ins in the back of the amp. And you don't need to turn off the cab sims. With cab sims off it sounds like going through PA without cab sims.

So the hunt for the tone begins again...


----------



## nerdywhale

Quite convenient this thread has resurfaced now, as I have a trade offer in the air - a GSP1101 and Control 2 for my Torpedo CAB. I use the CAB for headphone practice and running direct to the PA (using various distortion pedals as a preamp/for dirty sounds), and would be using the GSP1101 in the same manner, for headphone practice and direct to the PA, and maybe paired with an amp, just for effects, once gigs are a little more serious.

Would you take such a deal?


----------



## vick1000

nerdywhale said:


> Quite convenient this thread has resurfaced now, as I have a trade offer in the air - a GSP1101 and Control 2 for my Torpedo CAB. I use the CAB for headphone practice and running direct to the PA (using various distortion pedals as a preamp/for dirty sounds), and would be using the GSP1101 in the same manner, for headphone practice and direct to the PA, and maybe paired with an amp, just for effects, once gigs are a little more serious.
> 
> Would you take such a deal?




Take it. You can load custom IRs into the GSP with the beta firmware.


----------



## nerdywhale

vick1000 said:


> Take it. You can load custom IRs into the GSP with the beta firmware.


Many thanks! Looks like I'll have some new guys soon!


----------



## tender_insanity

Got my GSP1101 yesterday! Updated the firmware to C63 and uploaded some IR's. I set the kind of settings I always dial in, 5150 with some boost and recorded a quick take some thrashy stuff. The other guitar's got a Mesa4x12" and the other an Engl4x12" IR. Those sounds didn't suite to the solo sound so well, though.

Don't mind the sloppy playing. Took the parts in one take and had to slow down the tempo because I can't play the way I used to.¨

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/IDoli.mp3

And here's only the guitars with no post processing:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/Kitarat.mp3


----------



## drinkinsum

I'm trying to do the 4CM setup through my RD1H it just sounds weird. I believe it's the EQ. Can I disable the EQ from the GSP and just use the effects and my fish n chips eq?


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> I'm trying to do the 4CM setup through my RD1H it just sounds weird. I believe it's the EQ. Can I disable the EQ from the GSP and just use the effects and my fish n chips eq?



The global EQ can be set to flat, and it should not affect your tone. There are tons of settings for the 1/4" jacks and FX loop routing that will affect your tone, and cab sims should be set to "direct" when not using the amp models.

How exactly do you have everyting routed?


----------



## coreypla

Brand new tiny baby GSP 1101 user here. 

A few N00B questions.

When using the headphone out, can I just plug into the rack unit and listen to it with headphones. So like hand > guitar > cable > GSP > headphone out 

Seems too easy almost. Don't want to blow anything up.

Also, for people with the Controller 2, does the cable for it have any discerning marks/qualities?

I know it looks like an ethernet cable, but don't use an ethernet cable. Mine, a used purchase, says "ETL verified to EIA/TIA-568-B.2 UTP CAT.5e LIOU YUANE"

....uhm....do all of your guys say that? 


...yeah....me neither.....


waiting on a Power Amp, want to check it all out a bit though first!!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drinkinsum

vick1000 said:


> The global EQ can be set to flat, and it should not affect your tone. There are tons of settings for the 1/4" jacks and FX loop routing that will affect your tone, and cab sims should be set to "direct" when not using the amp models.
> 
> How exactly do you have everyting routed?




The standard 4CM method


----------



## androponic

Yup, you can use headphones directly from the rack unit. 
Yup, the Control 2 foot controller uses a standard ethernet cable.
I have a few GSP1101 and Control 2 boards and have verified this myself. since i work in IT I have made myself a few cables in different lengths depending on where I use the floorboard from the rack unit.


----------



## coreypla

androponic said:


> Yup, you can use headphones directly from the rack unit.
> Yup, the Control 2 foot controller uses a standard ethernet cable.
> I have a few GSP1101 and Control 2 boards and have verified this myself. since i work in IT I have made myself a few cables in different lengths depending on where I use the floorboard from the rack unit.




Thanks for the response!!! I actually just tried it out and it works great. I am really impressed with this unit! Having the footboard as well makes things really easy!!!

All the distortion models sound 'lackluster' I am waiting on a power amp still, so I was jamming through the headphones... until I dusted off some old computer speakers and hooked it through that from the head phone jack.

Are there any tricks to making the guitar heavy gain models sound Great? Should I not be put-off by the fact that the headphone out sounds blerg?

I also have a few operational questions for anyone who knows. The Preamp has a volume level on the far right side for the unit. Is that disabled when the headphone out is being used? I can change the bass, mid, treble knobs just not that volume one...

Also the pitch shifter fx seems to always want SOME dry signal. Is there any way to get her entirely wet? 

I know it won't be as good as, say a whammy DT, but I like to toy around with it as a drop tuner. 


Any help in getting these amp models to sound alive would be awesome, I know all of you have found little and big tricks and settings to allow that. 

And one last question. It's about a rack setup and the correct order from top to bottom for 'daisy chaining racks'. 

I have a power conditioner, Behringer Virtualizer, DBX Compressor, and Sonic Maximizer, now the GSP preamp, and later a power amp (6 total) 

I was thinking from top to bottom (first to last):
Power conditioner strip
GSP Preamp
Behringer Virtualizer
DBX compressor
Sonic Maximizer
Power amp

I'm quite a n00B but I figure the GSP preamp should be first-first, and the poweramp should be last-last (the power strip is technically first because it's not really "in" the chain only providing "juice and snacks to the units and racks". I know that the maximizer should go as late as possible to clean up the signal and the compressor should go later too. So that's how I designed this list. Let me know what you think!!!! Everyone on this forum is the expert.  

So share that info and recommendation!!!


----------



## vick1000

I have my GSP in the top spot due to the vent on top, my rack case has some space above the top. I would make sure you have an open spot above it.


----------



## Spinedriver

coreypla said:


> Thanks for the response!!! I actually just tried it out and it works great. I am really impressed with this unit! Having the footboard as well makes things really easy!!!
> 
> All the distortion models sound 'lackluster' I am waiting on a power amp still, so I was jamming through the headphones... until I dusted off some old computer speakers and hooked it through that from the head phone jack.
> 
> Are there any tricks to making the guitar heavy gain models sound Great? Should I not be put-off by the fact that the headphone out sounds blerg?
> 
> I also have a few operational questions for anyone who knows. The Preamp has a volume level on the far right side for the unit. Is that disabled when the headphone out is being used? I can change the bass, mid, treble knobs just not that volume one...
> 
> 
> So share that info and recommendation!!!



First off, what kind of headphones are you using ? Along with that, are you using the stock cabs or are you using ones you've loaded yourself ? If you haven't loaded any, I HIGHLY recommend you try the GuitarHacks IR pack (just do a Google search). They make such a huge difference, it's unreal. 

As for the knobs on the right, they work 100% even when headphones are plugged in. What also makes a difference is (if you're using the X-Edit program) you can change 'what you're connected to' (ie: mixer, amp, power amp).

If you can swing it, I highly recommend you get a pair of studio headphones like Audio Technica or Sennheiser. Even the base models will sound better than pc/stereo headphones. I bought a pair of JVC headphones to use with mine once and they sounded horrific. Currently, I have a pair of ATH-M50X headphones and they are perfect. Unfortunately, they are a little bit on the pricey side but even the basic ATH-M20X are still pretty decent.

So yeah, getting some decent IRs loaded should be your first step.


----------



## mathloss

hello!!!
Maybe somebody can help me.I have an issue with my footswitch (the digitech FS3X): down and bypass switch are ok but when I push the Up button, the light of the store/bypass button lights on( on the top right corner) and of course no preset up!! I tried few things but didn't fine the answer!! Can somebody solve this please?!!!!


----------



## drinkinsum

I just hooked this guy up to my RD1H using the 4cm method. Can I easily switch from the GSP1101 preamp and external amp? For some reason I cannot change it and want to use the GSP1101 for cleans.


----------



## tender_insanity

Got quite close to Steve Vai's sound on "Weeping China Doll", don't you think?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf_gyyx5Xmo


----------



## drinkinsum

Anyone? Can the GSP1101 in 4cm mode switch between external amps and GSP1101 amps? It won't change for me, just says external.


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> Anyone? Can the GSP1101 in 4cm mode switch between external amps and GSP1101 amps? It won't change for me, just says external.



How do you have it hooked up exactly?

You should put the amps preamp in the loop of the GSP1101. There are setting for the loop that allow you to position it and make it serial.


----------



## drinkinsum

vick1000 said:


> How do you have it hooked up exactly?
> 
> You should put the amps preamp in the loop of the GSP1101. There are setting for the loop that allow you to position it and make it serial.




I just hooked it up the normal 4cm method

GUITAR -> GSP INPUT
GSP TO AMP INPUT -> AMP INPUT
GSP SEND -> AMP LOOP SEND
GSP RETURN -> AMP LOOP RETURN


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> I just hooked it up the normal 4cm method
> 
> GUITAR -> GSP INPUT
> GSP TO AMP INPUT -> AMP INPUT
> GSP SEND -> AMP LOOP SEND
> GSP RETURN -> AMP LOOP RETURN



OK that's not going to work. In fact I don't even know how you could get sound that way. Check the bottom of page 11 i the manual, you want to isolate your amp's preamp in the GSP loop.

You need the guitar into the GSP front input, the GSP FX send to the amp front input, the amp FX send to the GSP FX return, and the GSP output to the FX return on the amp.

Guitar -> GSP1101 front panel input
GSP loop send -> Amp input
Amp FX loop send -> GSP loop return
GSP output -> Amp FX loop return


----------



## WarMachine

Can anyone give any input on how the GSP sounds direct to PA, like does it add any saturation like you get from pairing it with a dedicated power amp? I wish i had a PA to test it out with...


----------



## drinkinsum

vick1000 said:


> OK that's not going to work. In fact I don't even know how you could get sound that way. Check the bottom of page 11 i the manual, you want to isolate your amp's preamp in the GSP loop.
> 
> You need the guitar into the GSP front input, the GSP FX send to the amp front input, the amp FX send to the GSP FX return, and the GSP output to the FX return on the amp.
> 
> Guitar -> GSP1101 front panel input
> GSP loop send -> Amp input
> Amp FX loop send -> GSP loop return
> GSP output -> Amp FX loop return




That's actually how it's wired, some typos above. 

Just stuck on external amp


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> That's actually how it's wired, some typos above.
> 
> Just stuck on external amp



Make sure you have the GSP loop set to preamp. Save a patch with the loop on for using the amp preamp, save another with the loop off and your desired amp model for use as cleans with out the amp's preamp.

You can use a MIDI controller to turn off the loop on the GSP, but changing patches is quicker and like havuing multiple amps.


----------



## op1e

He actually has that hooked up right. GSP "From Amp Send" = Send.
"To Amp Input" must = FX send. That's how mine has been hooked up the last 6 years.


----------



## drinkinsum

I'll play with it again. I have the Control 2.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> He actually has that hooked up right. GSP "From Amp Send" = Send.
> "To Amp Input" must = FX send. That's how mine has been hooked up the last 6 years.



OK, I just misread it.

Then it's just a matter of making sure the loop is set to "preamp" and either setting up a switch on the control 2 to toggle it, or switching patches.


----------



## drinkinsum

Same issue.

says 'EXTERNAL AMP'

Can't change to a clean amp model from the GSP and use my external amp as a power amp.


----------



## op1e

Did you go thru the wizard and choose #7?


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> Same issue.
> 
> says 'EXTERNAL AMP'
> 
> Can't change to a clean amp model from the GSP and use my external amp as a power amp.



Read the bottom of page 45 of the manual, it may need to be set differently.


----------



## drinkinsum

op1e said:


> Did you go thru the wizard and choose #7?



Sure did.


----------



## vick1000

The loop needs to be set to "Int/Ext Preamp", under global functions.


----------



## drinkinsum

vick1000 said:


> The loop needs to be set to "Int/Ext Preamp", under global functions.




That's how I have it set.

Always says External amp and doesn't switch to the internal. I can have a patch with the amp on for the gsp and it stays on external.


----------



## vick1000

drinkinsum said:


> That's how I have it set.
> 
> Always says External amp and doesn't switch to the internal. I can have a patch with the amp on for the gsp and it stays on external.



Have you tried it without the control 2 connected?

Do you know how to turn the loop on the GSP on and off? It should be easy to make a patch with the loop off and the amp model you want for cleans, effectively cutting the amps preamp from the signal chain.

The loop on the GSP can be toggled on and off, it right there in edit mode between the noise gate and EQ, listed as "LP".


----------



## drinkinsum

vick1000 said:


> Have you tried it without the control 2 connected?
> 
> Do you know how to turn the loop on the GSP on and off? It should be easy to make a patch with the loop off and the amp model you want for cleans, effectively cutting the amps preamp from the signal chain.
> 
> The loop on the GSP can be toggled on and off, it right there in edit mode between the noise gate and EQ, listed as "LP".




That worked. Between the Noise Gate and EQ 

Thanks! 

Anyone got any good settings for clean tones on the twin amp model?


----------



## ArtDecade

Quick question!

I saw that there were patches for Megadeth stuff in the patch section of the Digitech page. They seem to match up with what is listed on the Ground Control pedal-board in the Megadeth gear video. Are these Dave's actual patches (as uploaded by Crott)?


----------



## WarMachine

Do share!!!!


----------



## ArtDecade

WarMachine said:


> Do share!!!!



You can see all the ones uploaded in 2013:

DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products


----------



## maxolguinp

ok my 3rd collection of impulses

i sell out my gsp
i hope that helps!!!

here are too the ultimate update irs list of quantum irs of axe fx too for gsp1101 and other irs from stock irs from axe fx, v30, etc..., that sounds very good too

i hope u help!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjVjdScnN4RXk5bEE/view


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> You can see all the ones uploaded in 2013:
> 
> DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products



I keep getting "id 596 is not a valid raw value for this parameter converter" in mine  its on C63 and X-Edit is C63. Did you have any problems opening the patches??

EDIT - im a dumbass lol, i was trying to open just the patch, needs to be opened from X-Edit directly lol.


----------



## p0ke

Hey! This has probably been asked at least a million times, but I'll ask once more  

Is it possible to set the XLR-outs/just one XLR to output a raw DI-signal (ie. before the amp models, pedals, fx etc.)? I'm asking this because I'd like to try re-amping, so it'd be really cool to be able to monitor with my normal tone but still record totally clean, and then re-amp the recorded clean tone. I think for me, the main benefit of this would be that it'd be easier to find where exactly the mic needs to be placed - and that would eliminate any "fvck it, it's close enough" kind of situations.


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> You can see all the ones uploaded in 2013:
> 
> DigiTech® Sound Community :: Guitar Products



Id say that if these arent completely legit then they sound like it in a mix! I may have to tune up the kelly to standard and do some comparison tracks this weekend


----------



## vick1000

p0ke said:


> Hey! This has probably been asked at least a million times, but I'll ask once more
> 
> Is it possible to set the XLR-outs/just one XLR to output a raw DI-signal (ie. before the amp models, pedals, fx etc.)? I'm asking this because I'd like to try re-amping, so it'd be really cool to be able to monitor with my normal tone but still record totally clean, and then re-amp the recorded clean tone. I think for me, the main benefit of this would be that it'd be easier to find where exactly the mic needs to be placed - and that would eliminate any "fvck it, it's close enough" kind of situations.



Don't think it's possible, I don't see any options to allow it.


----------



## op1e

Ya know I never thought about it, but maybe it would be possible to set up and amp model patch on my external amp patches. Toggling back and forth from real amp to model on the same preset so I don't have to go up a bank to get to my models. That's if having the amp model on while set to external loop doesn't bleed thru into my real tone. 

The other thing I keep forgetting to dive into is; I remember hearing you can route the amp sim to either of the L/R outs, so you can run a real amp on the left, and feed the sim into a seperate power section. Meanwhile using the stomps and effects for both.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> Ya know I never thought about it, but maybe it would be possible to set up and amp model patch on my external amp patches. Toggling back and forth from real amp to model on the same preset so I don't have to go up a bank to get to my models. That's if having the amp model on while set to external loop doesn't bleed thru into my real tone.
> 
> The other thing I keep forgetting to dive into is; I remember hearing you can route the amp sim to either of the L/R outs, so you can run a real amp on the left, and feed the sim into a seperate power section. Meanwhile using the stomps and effects for both.



I know with C63 you can pan effects completely to the L/R outputs, and there is a note in the C63 release .pdf that states...

"*
GSP Left/Right to Ret​*allows the preamp
to be routed directly to the return internally.
This is useful if you want to mix both a
modeled amplifier with an external​amplifier.
"
*Loop Send​*allows you to bypass the amp
model on the 1101 send when mixing *an
internal and external amplifier. Amp*​sends the amp model to the send on the
1101 (default).​*Distortion *bypasses the
amp model on the send, sending only the
stomp box output (use when mixing​internal and external amps)*."*

So you could effectively have the signal from both independently in the mix, maybe even pan them.


----------



## p0ke

vick1000 said:


> Don't think it's possible, I don't see any options to allow it.



Ok, thanks. I guess I'll just buy myself a cheap DI-box and split the signal there then.


----------



## op1e

vick1000 said:


> I know with C63 you can pan effects completely to the L/R outputs, and there is a note in the C63 release .pdf that states...
> 
> "*
> GSP Left/Right to Ret​*allows the preamp
> to be routed directly to the return internally.
> This is useful if you want to mix both a
> modeled amplifier with an external​amplifier.
> "
> *Loop Send​*allows you to bypass the amp
> model on the 1101 send when mixing *an
> internal and external amplifier. Amp*​sends the amp model to the send on the
> 1101 (default).​*Distortion *bypasses the
> amp model on the send, sending only the
> stomp box output (use when mixing​internal and external amps)*."*
> 
> So you could effectively have the signal from both independently in the mix, maybe even pan them.



Hmm, ok. I always found that part confusing. What would be the settings if I wanted to route the models to the right return, real amp on the left? Could never really dig much up. Using a real amp, should the loops send always be set to distortion? And is that global?


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> Hmm, ok. I always found that part confusing. What would be the settings if I wanted to route the models to the right return, real amp on the left? Could never really dig much up. Using a real amp, should the loops send always be set to distortion? And is that global?



I don't know, I'll have to try it when I get my E530


----------



## ArtDecade

WarMachine said:


> Id say that if these arent completely legit then they sound like it in a mix! I may have to tune up the kelly to standard and do some comparison tracks this weekend



Let me know. I just found a nice used Digitech on Guitar Center's website and ordered it. I hope to see it after Christmas.


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> Let me know. I just found a nice used Digitech on Guitar Center's website and ordered it. I hope to see it after Christmas.


Here ya go dude, granted this is all by memory and i've NEVER tried Jr on bass before haha

Train of Consequences GSP test

To me definitely sounds like live Megadeth tone  Hopefully here in a bit i can do A Tout Le Monde to show how the acoustic sounds.


----------



## vick1000

WarMachine said:


> Here ya go dude, granted this is all by memory and i've NEVER tried Jr on bass before haha
> 
> Train of Consequences GSP test
> 
> To me definitely sounds like live Megadeth tone  Hopefully here in a bit i can do A Tout Le Monde to show how the acoustic sounds.



Damn close, maybe not as raw and gritty.


----------



## WarMachine

Yeah, I was comparing them last night and I think if I add a little more bass and roll the mids back a hair (probably in the parametric) then it would be spot on. Granted that was an older track when his tone was a little dirtier and thats as high as I could tune my kelly without pulling the floyd too much lol. I'll probably be doing a track from United abominations forward to try and match it better since thats the time frame Dave used these live.


----------



## ArtDecade

Sounds pretty darn close to me. Reminds me of the tones on the Argentina live album. Nice playing too!


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> Sounds pretty darn close to me. Reminds me of the tones on the Argentina live album. Nice playing too!



Thanks dude! I mentioned a tout le monde but im thinking about doing high speed dirt instead


----------



## WarMachine

So, Head Crusher it is lol

Head Crusher GSP test

I think the tone matches this better than it did the last track considering it's newer lol


----------



## op1e

GSP Left/Right to Return
allows the preamp
to be routed directly to the return internally.
This is useful if you want to mix both a
modeled amplifier with an external
amplifier.

Loop Send
allows you to bypass the amp
model on the 1101 send when mixing an
internal and external amplifier. Amp
sends the amp model to the send on the
1101 (default).

Distortion 
bypasses the amp model on the send, sending only the
stomp box output (use when mixing
internal and external amps)."

Am I crazy or do all three of those paragraphs say the same thing? All 3 say when mixing internal and external amp "do this". I tried multiple settings tonight with my actual amp channel volume turned down. Whatever the settings, the result was the same. The sim came thru on the return of the amp (left) and not just the right when I turned the setting up to 99. I must dig further. I could blend amps together into the same return, but thru the same send to return its probly gonna be messy.


----------



## ArtDecade

WarMachine said:


> So, Head Crusher it is lol
> 
> Head Crusher GSP test
> 
> I think the tone matches this better than it did the last track considering it's newer lol



Killer! Looks like these are pretty legit. Great playing again!


----------



## vick1000

WarMachine said:


> So, Head Crusher it is lol
> 
> Head Crusher GSP test
> 
> I think the tone matches this better than it did the last track considering it's newer lol



Too much bass in the mix, but that nails it.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> GSP Left/Right to Return
> allows the preamp
> to be routed directly to the return internally.
> This is useful if you want to mix both a
> modeled amplifier with an external
> amplifier.
> 
> Loop Send
> allows you to bypass the amp
> model on the 1101 send when mixing an
> internal and external amplifier. Amp
> sends the amp model to the send on the
> 1101 (default).
> 
> Distortion
> bypasses the amp model on the send, sending only the
> stomp box output (use when mixing
> internal and external amps)."
> 
> Am I crazy or do all three of those paragraphs say the same thing? All 3 say when mixing internal and external amp "do this". I tried multiple settings tonight with my actual amp channel volume turned down. Whatever the settings, the result was the same. The sim came thru on the return of the amp (left) and not just the right when I turned the setting up to 99. I must dig further. I could blend amps together into the same return, but thru the same send to return its probly gonna be messy.



I think you would have to use "loop send/distortion" and run a cable from the loop on the GSP to your preamp input, then run the output from that preamp to a channel or seperate power source (not back to the GSP), and then run a line from the GSP output to the other power source. Basically using the GSP as a splitter after the stomp boxes. The panning levels are only for the summed output aparently.

This would give you the stomp boxes into your preamp, but in order to get post effect, you would need another FX unit or pedals to run after your preamp.

All though it seems from the language in the C63 release notes, that if you set "loop returns" to say Left, and "GSP Left to ret" to zero, "GSP Right to ret" to 99, then set "loop send" to "dist", it would keep the channels discrete on the GSP outputs. I will have to mess with it when I get a chance.


----------



## op1e

Ya thats what I did before running my Peavey Ultra and EVH 50w. "To Amp Input" split to input of both amps. GSP "To Amp Return" L/R to each amp. I could use the send/return on one amp, but in order to keep them from blending together preamp-wise I had to just go to the return on the 2nd amp and use my G Major for fx on it. Would pretty much just be better to get a 2nd 1101 for the other amp or dual tones.


----------



## WarMachine

Thanks for the words fellas  Here's one of my tracks, test driving these settings with a more modern style.

None Shall Remain


----------



## ArtDecade

^ Just noticed this! I will give it a listen tonight. Which patches are you using with your clips?

Also, I did some searching around and found out that the uploader (Crott) bought one of of Dave's GSPs in an auction. So this explains why they sound so close to the originals!
http://forum.fractalaudio.com/threads/axe-fx-ultra-w-dave-mustaine-presets.66328/#post-817943


----------



## ArtDecade

This is Crott's list of uploads - with the ones used above in *BOLD*. This All Access switcher is from the 20th Anniversary Rust In Peace Tour. 


*ACDC Gain*
*44 Minutes*
*Smooth Lead*
*Rhythm Chorus*
*DCAC Trust* (AC/DC Trust)
*Clean*
*Gated Rhythm*
*Long Repeats* (Long Delay)
*Mega Main*
*Rhythm Boost*
*Lead Main*
Sleep Chorus (Sleepwalker maybe?)
Acoustic Guitar
Gears (Gears Of War)
Darkest Lead (In My Darkest Hour)
Mega 1

That only leaves questions for the All Access patches listed as POISON, QUIET, and CHOR DELAY. Its possible one of the other patches is used in its place or there are a few extra ones that we don't have access to at the moment. I'll have to double check if the SLEEP CHORUS uses both Chorus and Delay. Its possible that SLEEP CHORUS might be that one. Although I have a feeling that its probably a Sleepwalker patch. Here is set list for the 20th Rust Tour:

Holy Wars... The Punishment Due
Hangar 18
Take No Prisoners
Five Magics
Poison Was The Cure
Lucretia
Tornado Of Souls
Dawn Patrol
Rust In Peace... Polaris
Holy Wars (Reprise)
Skin 'O My Teeth - Countdown To Extinction
In My Darkest Hour - So Far, So Good... So What!
She-Wolf - Cryptic Writings
Trust - Cryptic Writings 
Symphony Of Destruction - Countdown To Extinction
Peace Sells - Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> ^ Just noticed this! I will give it a listen tonight. Which patches are you using with your clips?
> 
> Also, I did some searching around and found out that the uploader (Crott) bought one of of Dave's GSPs in an auction. So this explains why they sound so close to the originals!
> Axe fx ultra w/Dave Mustaine presets | Fractal Audio Systems Forum



I'm using the "MD MAIN" for all of the dirt, the acoustic for the cleans. I actually cheated the routing tho since my first 6 patches have the Control2 Expression pedal for wah (forgot how to do it haha). Although now im using that same patch with rewirez Marshall V30 4x12 with the SM57 at 2 inches instead of the "Vintage 4x12" built in the GSP used on the patches. I also just shut off the parametric EQ too because after loading the redwirez cab it added enough sizzle and mids to not need the extra help from the parametric. But thats suited more towards my style anyways


----------



## vick1000

So I don't know if it's the GSP or the ENGL, but I put an E530 in the GSP loop and set it up to toggle sims or preamp. While this functions perfectly, there is a massive amount of high pitched whine when using the ENGL. Not feedback, and the gate clamps it slowly. It increases with gain of course.

The ENGL also has a physical audible high cycle hum, not like 60hz AC hum either. I'm going to run the ENGL straight into the power amp later and mess around some more.

EDIT: OK, the E530 and 2:50 by them selves do not have the high pitched whine in the signal. There is still some preamp noise, but it's typical high gain noise, and a gate out front squashes it easily. Using the GSP in the E530 FX loop also has no added noise, but the GSP gate does squat for some reason, and of course you get no pre-preamp FX.

Considering swapping the GSP for a Pod HD Pro X, but I do love the sims on the GSP. Or maybe a Recto Recording Pre for the ENGL.


----------



## WarMachine

vick1000 said:


> So I don't know if it's the GSP or the ENGL, but I put an E530 in the GSP loop and set it up to toggle sims or preamp. While this functions perfectly, there is a massive amount of high pitched whine when using the ENGL. Not feedback, and the gate clamps it slowly. It increases with gain of course.
> 
> The ENGL also has a physical audible high cycle hum, not like 60hz AC hum either. I'm going to run the ENGL straight into the power amp later and mess around some more.
> 
> EDIT: OK, the E530 and 2:50 by them selves do not have the high pitched whine in the signal. There is still some preamp noise, but it's typical high gain noise, and a gate out front squashes it easily. Using the GSP in the E530 FX loop also has no added noise, but the GSP gate does squat for some reason, and of course you get no pre-preamp FX.
> 
> Considering swapping the GSP for a Pod HD Pro X, but I do love the sims on the GSP. Or maybe a Recto Recording Pre for the ENGL.


Do you have the rear input gain button depressed? I had the same problem when I ran it years ago with my 5150 and the little volume button on the back (the +4/-10) fixed it.


----------



## op1e

vick1000 said:


> So I don't know if it's the GSP or the ENGL, but I put an E530 in the GSP loop and set it up to toggle sims or preamp. While this functions perfectly, there is a massive amount of high pitched whine when using the ENGL. Not feedback, and the gate clamps it slowly. It increases with gain of course.
> 
> The ENGL also has a physical audible high cycle hum, not like 60hz AC hum either. I'm going to run the ENGL straight into the power amp later and mess around some more.
> 
> EDIT: OK, the E530 and 2:50 by them selves do not have the high pitched whine in the signal. There is still some preamp noise, but it's typical high gain noise, and a gate out front squashes it easily. Using the GSP in the E530 FX loop also has no added noise, but the GSP gate does squat for some reason, and of course you get no pre-preamp FX.
> 
> Considering swapping the GSP for a Pod HD Pro X, but I do love the sims on the GSP. Or maybe a Recto Recording Pre for the ENGL.



The GSP gate on its own is sufficient, but not with external preamp/amp. I've been using an NS-2 out front plus the G Major gate in the loop for a while now. Another thing I found out last night; wow does a Maxon OD808 bring this thing to life! Tried my other guitarists and now I'm gonna look for a clone.


----------



## vick1000

WarMachine said:


> Do you have the rear input gain button depressed? I had the same problem when I ran it years ago with my 5150 and the little volume button on the back (the +4/-10) fixed it.


 
Yeah, tried it both ways. It's something in the signal bieng sent to the ENGL from the FX send on the GSP. I have tried messing with all the settings on the GSP to get rid of it, and I mean EVERY setting imaginable.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> The GSP gate on its own is sufficient, but not with external preamp/amp. I've been using an NS-2 out front plus the G Major gate in the loop for a while now. Another thing I found out last night; wow does a Maxon OD808 bring this thing to life! Tried my other guitarists and now I'm gonna look for a clone.


 
Well I have an EMG 808 running on 18v pushing it, an it pegs the input meter pretty hard. I don't think a boost would help that much in my case.


----------



## op1e

I meant for use with my amp head. Been using a Bad Monkey or the OD's in the GSP. Really missed the mid hump and extra level that the Bad Monkey doesn't have. I wonder how the level of the GSP drives cranked compares to real OD's. Sumn to look into. I'm gonna try more traditional TS's out of the 1101 tonight in front of my amp instead of the BM.


----------



## WarMachine

Givin the 1101 some love on YouTube, God knows it needs it!  if it's not the Axe/Kemper/POD/Helix/11R then it's pretty much non existent for some metal tracks that are actually recorded vs a shotty phone camera lol


----------



## vick1000

Tried putting an AMT P1 in the loop, same issue, high pitched whine. I might have to try a Pod HD Pro X.

EDIT: Just figured it out, it's the USB cable. Unplugged it, noise gone.


----------



## Spinedriver

I've had that same kind of issue as well. I have a Pod X3 plugged into the loop and if I have the X3 usb cable connected to my pc at the same time, it makes some pretty strange noises. Disconnect it, the noises go away.


----------



## op1e

My Peavey Ultra died, its getting checked out today. Just all the more confirmation that the 1101 is still solid for tones. But wow is it sensitive to what power section you're using. I tried other guitarist's RD45 last night and could get one usable tone that was still too woofy. Running it thru an extra bass head tonight (Behringer ULTRABASS BX4500H). We've powered our whole PA off that bass head, so it should push the hell outta both my cabs.


----------



## tender_insanity

Here's my attempt on Iron Maiden's sound. The intro of The Trooper. Don't mind the playing here 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/ruupperi.mp3


----------



## WarMachine

If you guys haven't tried it yet, download redwirez mesa 2x12 closed top with the ev12l. Got it over the weekend and its fvcking amazing!!! Couldnt be happier with my tone  if I get time later I'll post a clip.


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> If you guys haven't tried it yet, download redwirez mesa 2x12 closed top with the ev12l. Got it over the weekend and its fvcking amazing!!! Couldnt be happier with my tone  if I get time later I'll post a clip.



I think I've tried the Redwirez free pack before and if I remember correctly, rather than have a couple of really good ones, the pack (at least the free one anyway) had a dozen different mics and then another dozen or two mic positions for each one. After sampling 8 or 9, it just got to be a bit frustrating because the GSP can only load 10 at a time, so it can be a bit time consuming if you have to sift through several dozen to find a good one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why not disable the cab sims, run the GSP into your computer, load up a DAW, and use an IR loader to test them?


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> I think I've tried the Redwirez free pack before and if I remember correctly, rather than have a couple of really good ones, the pack (at least the free one anyway) had a dozen different mics and then another dozen or two mic positions for each one. After sampling 8 or 9, it just got to be a bit frustrating because the GSP can only load 10 at a time, so it can be a bit time consuming if you have to sift through several dozen to find a good one.



I never tried any of the free ones, this one is only 9 bucks by itself, definitely worth it IMO


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why not disable the cab sims, run the GSP into your computer, load up a DAW, and use an IR loader to test them?



Not a bad idea. I know the LeCab can load in about a dozen at once ...


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> If you guys haven't tried it yet, download redwirez mesa 2x12 closed top with the ev12l. Got it over the weekend and its fvcking amazing!!! Couldnt be happier with my tone  if I get time later I'll post a clip.



Which particular mic & placement did you find worked the best ?


----------



## WarMachine

I went with the SM57 at 2" from the cap.


----------



## Grooven

I've been meaning to ask this for awhile but never got around to it.Theres a billion videos on youtube of different modelers with their 'treadplate patches which we all know is a Dual Rec emulation and they sound pretty good for the most part but where do you guys stand on what Digitech did with their approach of the Dual and Triple Rec compared to the others.Cause for the longest time I thought they kinda dropped the ball on the Mesa Amps,I have a diff opinion now but yeah


----------



## WarMachine

Grooven said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for awhile but never got around to it.Theres a billion videos on youtube of different modelers with their 'treadplate patches which we all know is a Dual Rec emulation and they sound pretty good for the most part but where do you guys stand on what Digitech did with their approach of the Dual and Triple Rec compared to the others.Cause for the longest time I thought they kinda dropped the ball on the Mesa Amps,I have a diff opinion now but yeah



Can't vouch for that one since im not a big mesa fan by any means, but like most amps on here I'd say with some tweaking + the right IR it would sound pretty gnarly


----------



## tender_insanity

I haven't had luck with any of the Mesas to sound good. Too muddy, whatever I do. So far, my favorites are 5150, RG100 and Legacy. JCM900 is really nice, as well. With IR's of course.


----------



## p0ke

I haven't used the Mesas either, I went through the models and they just didn't sound like something I'd use. Of course they'd sound different with some tweaking, but the 5150, SLO100, etc. sound awesome out of the box, so I never bothered with the others. 

Oh, and I finally got around to recording some stuff using my GSP 

Check it out ...

Our keyboard player wanted to make a song for his youtube channel. He played some jingle that sounded a bit like the theme song for some cartoon, and I just hated it. Then he wrote the notes on paper, and I played them in a completely different way  I went for a Strapping Young Lad kind of vibe, and I think my tone matches that quite nicely too. The song turned out too happy sounding, so we threw in a generic doom metal intro  Then for the solo, I just hit record and played whatever came out. One take, and that's it.

Guitars were recorded using the SLO-100 model, with the TubeScreamer pedal model as boost, direct with some Mesa 4x12 IR. Oh and the guitar used is an Ibanez Xiphos, the 27 fret model, in C-standard tuning. 
The bass was recorded using an Ibanez BTB 5-string into a Warwick amp, also direct. Drums are Superior Drummer 2 and the keyboards were played on a Korg T3, recorded in mono and with pretty much as heavy reverb as possible (which apparently caused the hissing in the beginning).
Oh and I did the mixing through our PA, so it's not by any means perfect. I do like my guitar tone though


----------



## vick1000

Well finally got dual amp working with an AMT SS10 preamp (should work with any preamp in the loop). Works only with whatever is in the loop.
Also remeber to unplug your USB if you get a high pitched whine using the loop.


Make sure you have the preamp sending a mono signal to the left return only.

You have to set the loop to be switchable between EXT/INT. Set the loop send to "dist". 

Set the "GSP left to ret" to zero, set right at 99. Set the right "send>return level" to 0 and the left "send>return" to 99 (or lower to balance the mix).

This passes the GSP sim to the right side, and mutes it in the left, mutes the preamp in the right side. 

Pretty awesome tones can be had. The combo of digital model and actual tube pre is cool. You can even set the wet level of your FX to one side or the other, making fo more separation. I am using a stereo chorus right now, and it's really got some great seperation even on my Mesa stereo 412.


----------



## op1e

Ahh, you figured it out. I'll have to give it another go. Right now I'm having fun midi switching 2 tube heads at the same time between the Vengeance and the Peavey Ultra. No matter what i always have 1 real amp running. Currently the 1101 is the brain for the Egnater and the G Major is controlling the Ultra + effects. The Patchmate and 1101 feeding the front of both with my Maxon/Pitchblack/NS-2. One relay from the Rocktron channel changes the Vengeance and the G Major gates both in the loops. Its crazy but its getting all snaked up and labeled so I can run it live with quick setup. I dropped a pair of Mullard EL34 in the Vengeance, so the 1101's Brit models are scary now.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> Ahh, you figured it out. I'll have to give it another go. Right now I'm having fun midi switching 2 tube heads at the same time between the Vengeance and the Peavey Ultra. No matter what i always have 1 real amp running. Currently the 1101 is the brain for the Egnater and the G Major is controlling the Ultra + effects. The Patchmate and 1101 feeding the front of both with my Maxon/Pitchblack/NS-2. One relay from the Rocktron channel changes the Vengeance and the G Major gates both in the loops. Its crazy but its getting all snaked up and labeled so I can run it live with quick setup. I dropped a pair of Mullard EL34 in the Vengeance, so the 1101's Brit models are scary now.



Quick setup?


----------



## op1e

Good point. The worst part being the 5-6 trips back and forth from the truck, lol. Each cab is a trip, then the rack, then each head, then 3 guitars Control 2 and suitcase for cables. But cables are set up in a way I can easily run 1 head, either, or both.


----------



## feki

My new setup 4Cable
http://www.feki.hostuju.cz/imig/PF_rack2016.jpg


----------



## vick1000

feki said:


> My new setup 4Cable
> http://www.feki.hostuju.cz/imig/PF_rack2016.jpg




Does you E530 have an audible physical hum (not through the speakers)?


----------



## feki

vick1000 said:


> Does you E530 have an audible physical hum (not through the speakers)?



No, no ground hum.Pro standard Hi Gain Noise Gate got on the GSP1101. Line6 G90 I need to connect a wire antenne with E530, and still have to use the Ground Lift Switch on E840. Like in the image.


----------



## feki

The only hum is heard during record to DAW. Cause the DC adapter for my Wah. I have to be always BATTERY 9V.


----------



## op1e

vick1000 said:


> Well finally got dual amp working with an AMT SS10 preamp (should work with any preamp in the loop). Works only with whatever is in the loop.
> Also remeber to unplug your USB if you get a high pitched whine using the loop.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have the preamp sending a mono signal to the left return only.
> 
> You have to set the loop to be switchable between EXT/INT. Set the loop send to "dist".
> 
> Set the "GSP left to ret" to zero, set right at 99. Set the right "send>return level" to 0 and the left "send>return" to 99 (or lower to balance the mix).
> 
> This passes the GSP sim to the right side, and mutes it in the left, mutes the preamp in the right side.
> 
> Pretty awesome tones can be had. The combo of digital model and actual tube pre is cool. You can even set the wet level of your FX to one side or the other, making fo more separation. I am using a stereo chorus right now, and it's really got some great seperation even on my Mesa stereo 412.



Maybe this will work for 2 real amps? I've tried before and it ends up being a mashup of both amps coming out of the returns. Maybe if I experiment with this way it will work. I played the dual rig last night. Was just tricky balancing the volumes out. And I couldn't play models cause nothing was coming out of the Peavey when I did that for some reason. The Rocktron Patchmate is feeding the front of the 1101, 1101 feeds the front of both amps, the Vengeance is in the loop of the 1101 in 4cm but the Peavey is just in the loop of the G Major. I had to set my Univibe in the 1101 to Pre, which overdrives my clean a bit. So gonna try and get the 4cm for both heads working so I can do post fx and models again.


----------



## op1e

My actual mission for this setup originally was to have selectable preamp channels from each head going into the returns of both amps via the Patchmate. I just wasn't successful at it yet this week. I think what I have to do to simplify is just start out with the Patchmate and both amps, then add in the 1101.


----------



## WarMachine

Got another IR test for you guys, just picked up the EV12ML SpeakerBox pack, sounds pretty badass IMO  as for the song, it was just something i came up with on the fly to test this out so ignore any sloppy playing  

EV12ML GSP1101 Test


----------



## Zalbu

How does this compare to something like Jamup/Bias? I'm starting to get fed up with having to rely on a first gen iPad mini for when I want to play and edit my tones and this looks like a pretty cool unit. I run my iPad through a Scarlett Solo straight into my DAW, does the Digitech work well for that kind of application?


----------



## op1e

Zalbu said:


> How does this compare to something like Jamup/Bias? I'm starting to get fed up with having to rely on a first gen iPad mini for when I want to play and edit my tones and this looks like a pretty cool unit. I run my iPad through a Scarlett Solo straight into my DAW, does the Digitech work well for that kind of application?



I've messed around with Jamup and Bias on Iphone, and believe the 1101 is a way sturdier platform if your practicing with a band or gigging. Whenever I tried to run Jamup into an amp, to get any volume out of it I had to turn the output way up, which cause a high pitched squeel. Maybe with a better interface like some kind of dock with midi options and volume wheel it would have been better. But I just don't trust all the little plugs involved otherwise. I can't attest to which really has better modelling, because I didn't get to try them both in the same kinda setup.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

A while back I downloaded an Impulse Ola Englund had, It was a Savage V30 impulse. I noticed if you use it with the Rectifier models it sounds much better. Don't know if the impulse is still around though.


----------



## Zalbu

op1e said:


> I've messed around with Jamup and Bias on Iphone, and believe the 1101 is a way sturdier platform if your practicing with a band or gigging. Whenever I tried to run Jamup into an amp, to get any volume out of it I had to turn the output way up, which cause a high pitched squeel. Maybe with a better interface like some kind of dock with midi options and volume wheel it would have been better. But I just don't trust all the little plugs involved otherwise. I can't attest to which really has better modelling, because I didn't get to try them both in the same kinda setup.


Eh, now that I think about it I don't really think I mind if the modeling is slightly worse than on the Bias, which I doubt judging from Youtube clips, because having a unit that's actually dedicated to guitar modeling is worth the potential tradeoff. Not having to rely on a unit that runs on batteries or microtransactions if I want a new amp or effect sounds like a huge relief.



How easy is it to program? They have something called X-Edit that you can download on the product page but the interface looks pretty dated to me.


----------



## vick1000

For running through a poweramp into a guitar cab, I don't think the GSP1101 can be beat. The closest device would be a Pod Pro HDX, but unless you pay for additional amp models, it only has three high gain models.

For live use, the GSP1101 with Control 2, is market dominant IMO.


----------



## Zalbu

vick1000 said:


> For running through a poweramp into a guitar cab, I don't think the GSP1101 can be beat. The closest device would be a Pod Pro HDX, but unless you pay for additional amp models, it only has three high gain models.
> 
> For live use, the GSP1101 with Control 2, is market dominant IMO.


I only play in front of my PC with headphones for now, I might pick up a power amp with a cab in the future.


----------



## vick1000

Zalbu said:


> I only play in front of my PC with headphones for now, I might pick up a power amp with a cab in the future.



The IR loader works great with the GSP. It also records direct over USB very well. It has a headphone jack on the front, so you won't even need a PC for that.


----------



## Jzbass25

Sorry for my playing and that it is a bit boring but I have been playing with my gsp1101 a bit more again and it is a great piece of kit. If I ever get an axe-fx I probably will end up keeping it since it has some fun different things in it like the step filter which is fun and the harmonizer is surprisingly good. 

https://soundcloud.com/jzbass25/gsp1101


----------



## Jzbass25

Zalbu said:


> Eh, now that I think about it I don't really think I mind if the modeling is slightly worse than on the Bias, which I doubt judging from Youtube clips, because having a unit that's actually dedicated to guitar modeling is worth the potential tradeoff. Not having to rely on a unit that runs on batteries or microtransactions if I want a new amp or effect sounds like a huge relief.
> 
> 
> 
> How easy is it to program? They have something called X-Edit that you can download on the product page but the interface looks pretty dated to me.




Forgot to ask in my post I just made, do you have that patch? It rocks man!


----------



## WarMachine

Jzbass25 said:


> Forgot to ask in my post I just made, do you have that patch? It rocks man!


He is running it thru the FX loop of the 6505, so it can be made to sound identical. Basically its just adding the missing tube power section of the actual 6505, while the actual tone is coming from the preamp. The GSP can get close to it, but not right on the money. Hit a few pinch harmonics and you'll see what I mean lol. Kinda sounds like a more articulate version of the dual/triple rec sims on there.


----------



## Jzbass25

WarMachine said:


> He is running it thru the FX loop of the 6505, so it can be made to sound identical. Basically its just adding the missing tube power section of the actual 6505, while the actual tone is coming from the preamp. The GSP can get close to it, but not right on the money. Hit a few pinch harmonics and you'll see what I mean lol. Kinda sounds like a more articulate version of the dual/triple rec sims on there.



I understand how he is routing it but are you saying his power amp is making it sound much closer than if I were to simply use his patch with cabs turned back on or run it through my head with the 4 cable method?


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> He is running it thru the FX loop of the 6505, so it can be made to sound identical. Basically its just adding the missing tube power section of the actual 6505, while the actual tone is coming from the preamp. The GSP can get close to it, but not right on the money. Hit a few pinch harmonics and you'll see what I mean lol. Kinda sounds like a more articulate version of the dual/triple rec sims on there.



What I heard that was different was in the low/low-mid range. The real 6505 had a bit more "oomph" than the GSP version did. What I don't know is if the op had used a stock cab or loaded his own IR. Perhaps that's something that could be dialled in so that it sounds a bit closer to the real amp. 

On their own merits, they both sound great. I'm just thinking of how to get a more even sound between the two.


----------



## WarMachine

Jzbass25 said:


> I understand how he is routing it but are you saying his power amp is making it sound much closer than if I were to simply use his patch with cabs turned back on or run it through my head with the 4 cable method?



Yep, with the way the poweramp/tubes are setup in the 6505 the GSP will have the same flavor as the 6505. I learned this when I used to run my GSP thru the power section of my 5150, which is most definitely badass  as for the cabs, if you use some good IR's you can get it sounding close, I mean damn close.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> What I heard that was different was in the low/low-mid range. The real 6505 had a bit more "oomph" than the GSP version did. What I don't know is if the op had used a stock cab or loaded his own IR. Perhaps that's something that could be dialled in so that it sounds a bit closer to the real amp.
> 
> On their own merits, they both sound great. I'm just thinking of how to get a more even sound between the two.


 it definitely can be done, but I think the guy in the vid was running his gsp + 6505 thru the cab in the vid. Cant say for sure. Here shortly ill do a comparison track of a mic'd 5150 vs GSP direct and IR.


----------



## WarMachine

So, i JUST learned how to make my own custom IR's lol and i'm VERY pleased with how this turned out!

I recorded the 1st half of the track with my 5150 thru a Bugera cab with Eminence Governor's 16ohm with an SM57 thru a M-Audio Fast Track. The 2nd half was all GSP1101, direct to the Fast Track with my custom impulse loaded 

5150 vs GSP1101 5150


----------



## vick1000

WarMachine said:


> So, i JUST learned how to make my own custom IR's lol and i'm VERY pleased with how this turned out!
> 
> I recorded the 1st half of the track with my 5150 thru a Bugera cab with Eminence Governor's 16ohm with an SM57 thru a M-Audio Fast Track. The 2nd half was all GSP1101, direct to the Fast Track with my custom impulse loaded
> 
> 5150 vs GSP1101 5150



Sounds pretty damn close, in the mix at least. The 5150 sounded a little thicker but the GSP seemed to have more bite. Turn those kicks down a little, and it would be awesome. Of course my sub can overwhelm sometimes.


----------



## tender_insanity

A few days ago I downloaded Singtail's backup file for GSP1101. Damn, there were some really useful sounds in there.


----------



## pellek

Hi guys, since our beloved gsp1101 gets 10yrs next year, wouldn't it be great of digitech to release an ultimate anniversary update? They always say that the gsp still is their flagship, but it comes stock with the least features. 
So as a new update, everything from the c63, with the extra fx and sims + the a/b feature from the rp1000, and the signal path editing as in the rp360xp + the possibility to run multiple distortion, or mod pedals, this combined with a new version of nexus, and ir loader (G.I.R.L) available for mac and windows! This would be sweet no?

So i propose to ask this whole package as much as possible to digitech itself on their contact form!


----------



## vick1000

I would actually pay for an update lke that, but unfortunatley the GSP is EoL and no longer supported. I would instead hope for a new more powerful rack unit.


----------



## tender_insanity

A few days ago I tried 4CM with my "new" 5150. Didn't work really well. Hooked it up as said in the manual and went through the setup wizard with #7.

Mainly tried it only with a patch that had OD and Delay. I had to turn up the volume of the GSP up 'til I heard some delay and the whole sound was really dark. Like all the treble was cut off. Then again the Post Gain knob didn't do anything on the amp. What did I do wrong?


----------



## vick1000

tender_insanity said:


> A few days ago I tried 4CM with my "new" 5150. Didn't work really well. Hooked it up as said in the manual and went through the setup wizard with #7.
> 
> Mainly tried it only with a patch that had OD and Delay. I had to turn up the volume of the GSP up 'til I heard some delay and the whole sound was really dark. Like all the treble was cut off. Then again the Post Gain knob didn't do anything on the amp. What did I do wrong?



If post gain did nothing, you must be bypassing the preamp, unless the amp is malfunctioning. A proper 4CM setup should be:

Guitar into GSP input, GSP amp send to front of amp, Amp FX send to GSP L loop return, GSP L output to Amp FX return. Then use the Wizard to set the GSP for your setup, or configure everything manually if you wish.


----------



## tender_insanity

vick1000 said:


> If post gain did nothing, you must be bypassing the preamp, unless the amp is malfunctioning. A proper 4CM setup should be:
> 
> Guitar into GSP input, GSP amp send to front of amp, Amp FX send to GSP L loop return, GSP L output to Amp FX return. Then use the Wizard to set the GSP for your setup, or configure everything manually if you wish.



Gotta try it later again. I guess the option that the amp is malfunctioning is out of question for everything works properly otherwise. Perhaps just a user error. Gotta try again!

EDIT: By the way, when connecting GSP only in the effects return of the amp, should the volume be controlled from amp itself or GSP's volume?


----------



## tender_insanity

Tried again the 4CM. No success. The sound was fine from the GSP when set to internal preamp (direct sound), but when set to external it wasn't. No idea what I did wrong. Still gotta try.


----------



## vick1000

tender_insanity said:


> Gotta try it later again. I guess the option that the amp is malfunctioning is out of question for everything works properly otherwise. Perhaps just a user error. Gotta try again!
> 
> EDIT: By the way, when connecting GSP only in the effects return of the amp, should the volume be controlled from amp itself or GSP's volume?



If you are running the GSP into the FX return only, the GSP acts as the preamp and controls all volume (besides your guitar or any pedals involved).


----------



## vick1000

tender_insanity said:


> Tried again the 4CM. No success. The sound was fine from the GSP when set to internal preamp (direct sound), but when set to external it wasn't. No idea what I did wrong. Still gotta try.



If you set the GSP to external preamp, it's expecting a preamp to be in the GSP loop, in which case you would run still the FX send on the amp to the loop return on the GSP, but run the GSP FX send back the the FX return on the amp, instead of using the Left GSP output. Effectively putting the amps preamp section in the GSP loop, but losing all post GSP loop effects.

In either case, the post gain should work normally as a channel volume, just as if there were no GSP involved. Something is not right with the amp if the connection are right, and the post gain is not functioning nornally. Unless the amp was modified in some wat to ypass the post gain when the FX loop is used.

You could test this by using the amp alone with a patch cable in the loop, and see if the post gain still works.

Maybe the GSP level parameters are not set right as well, you can doa factory rest to make sure.


----------



## tender_insanity

vick1000 said:


> If you are running the GSP into the FX return only, the GSP acts as the preamp and controls all volume (besides your guitar or any pedals involved).



OK. 

About the 4Cm: Someone on Facebook said: _"The 5150 post knob is routed before the effects send. So the gsp1101 becomes the master volume."_

But still no idea why it was sounding so dark.


----------



## vick1000

tender_insanity said:


> OK.
> 
> About the 4Cm: Someone on Facebook said: _"The 5150 post knob is routed before the effects send. So the gsp1101 becomes the master volume."_
> 
> But still no idea why it was sounding so dark.




BEFORE/AFTER the FX send does not matter, it should always work unless the preamp is bypassed, meaning you are running straight into the FX return only. I would do a factory reset, and try a pathc cable in the 5150 loop by itself, there may be an issue with the amps FX buffer.


----------



## tender_insanity

vick1000 said:


> BEFORE/AFTER the FX send does not matter, it should always work unless the preamp is bypassed, meaning you are running straight into the FX return only. I would do a factory reset, and try a pathc cable in the 5150 loop by itself, there may be an issue with the amps FX buffer.



Thanks again for your reply! I'll keep on trying your tips.


----------



## tender_insanity

Just tried the 5150's loop. A cable from Send to Return. Didn't notice anything while switching the loop on and off. So it's working properly.


----------



## bollevet

I have a question for all you gsp users out there :
I've been using my current rig for about ten years now (pod xt live ( no cab sims) -> tube poweramp -> 4 x 12 ) and i'm looking for a change.
(i mostly play down tuned hi - gain stuff)

The way i see it, i have three options :

1. I buy a GSP 1101 (update it to the latest beta version) and use it in the same way i've been using it now. But I kinda want to put some redwirez ir's in there so i could send outputs to my poweramp without the cab sims and simultanously send the signal WITH the cab sims to the front of house (PA) trough secondary output. (i do not know if this is truly possible). But with the cost of the GSP + Footcontroller , i could buy a used AXE FX Ultra for the same price. Which brings me to my 2nd option.

2. I'm buying an axe fx ultra. Is the sound that much better then the mustbebeta versioned gsp 1101 ? I've been trying to find some good comparing samples on youtube but to no avail. From reading a lot about both of them I know they both sound good (but I haven't heard any of them in real life). My other question is can the axe also send cab sim outbut to PA and simulatinously send signal without cab sim to poweramp ?



3. I could just buy a Line 6 HD Pro X with footcontroller and be done with it. I have been pretty happy with them, but something tells me I have to at least try something new and probably better


----------



## vick1000

The Axe is a professional studio tool, and can do anything you want it to do. That said, the GSP/Control2 is easier to sstup and use in a live situation, also easier to dial in a typical tone. I have been told it can run cab sims from the XLR ports at the same time as no sims from the 1/4" outs. I do not use sims at all.

I don't understand why you say you can get an Axe for the price of a GSP/Control2? Unless you are getting dirt cheap stolen Axes somewhere.

No if you mean new?Here in the US, the GSP goes on sale for $399 alot, and the Control2 comes up on ebay for $225 all the time, used is much cheaper (there's the bundle new on ebay right now for $630). I'm sure you can find them used and cheap in Europe somewhere.

I avoid Line 6 like HIV, I can't stand their pay to play business model, charging for amp packs is disgusting.

If you want to get a feel for the GSP modeling, without user cab sims, you can get a RP360 and try it out through your amp. It's basically a single processor version (GSP is dual) with the same models and firmware as the GSP, just far less routing, EQ, and control.


----------



## op1e

vick1000 said:


> Well finally got dual amp working with an AMT SS10 preamp (should work with any preamp in the loop). Works only with whatever is in the loop.
> Also remeber to unplug your USB if you get a high pitched whine using the loop.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have the preamp sending a mono signal to the left return only.
> 
> You have to set the loop to be switchable between EXT/INT. Set the loop send to "dist".
> 
> Set the "GSP left to ret" to zero, set right at 99. Set the right "send>return level" to 0 and the left "send>return" to 99 (or lower to balance the mix).
> 
> This passes the GSP sim to the right side, and mutes it in the left, mutes the preamp in the right side.
> 
> Pretty awesome tones can be had. The combo of digital model and actual tube pre is cool. You can even set the wet level of your FX to one side or the other, making fo more separation. I am using a stereo chorus right now, and it's really got some great seperation even on my Mesa stereo 412.



Tried these steps last night to no success. Gonna have to disconnect and start with just one amp to break this down. Would really like to get it working. The Marshall is one channel and the Peavey is 3, so would like to use them and the clean channel. Maybe I'll just try running the fx send into the loop switcher and doing it that way again.


----------



## tender_insanity

How does my Dual Recto patch sound like? 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/GSP1101 Dual Recto.mp3


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## tender_insanity




----------



## op1e

I just did some recording again and forgot about a problem I've been plagued with. My clean channel crackling and "farting" if I don't pick very soft and turn my volume on guitar way down. Anybody else experience this? Tried a compressor and a low cut and everything. Doesn't matter if I'm using real amp or sims.


----------



## Zalbu

Finally got my GSP1101 more than a month after placing the order and I have some questions, I've read something about a beta firmware that lets you use cab impulses and things like that, is there any specific version I need to use or can I just grab the latest one from this site? It shipped with version C48 which seems to be a solid version.

And do you have to use an audio interface in between the GSP and your PC? Or can I connect the GSP to USB as my audio input and use my audio interface as the audio output if I want to direct monitor the GSP while running it through my DAW?

Edit: To rephrase my question above, what would the best setup for recording with the GSP be if I also want to use my interface so I can record vocals? Using the interface for audio out for direct monitoring (obviously) didn't work since I don't have anything plugged into the interface. Do I have to use headphones or speakers into the GSP and interface separately?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Finally got my GSP1101 more than a month after placing the order and I have some questions, I've read something about a beta firmware that lets you use cab impulses and things like that, is there any specific version I need to use or can I just grab the latest one from this site? It shipped with version C48 which seems to be a solid version.
> 
> And do you have to use an audio interface in between the GSP and your PC? Or can I connect the GSP to USB as my audio input and use my audio interface as the audio output if I want to direct monitor the GSP while running it through my DAW?
> 
> Edit: To rephrase my question above, what would the best setup for recording with the GSP be if I also want to use my interface so I can record vocals? Using the interface for audio out for direct monitoring (obviously) didn't work since I don't have anything plugged into the interface. Do I have to use headphones or speakers into the GSP and interface separately?



Congrats on finally getting one. 

You may as well upgrade to c63, it's the latest one so you'll get everything there is to update. One thing to note, if you're loading in IRs, they can't be more than 44100 KHz. So, if you find some that are for a Kemper or Axe-FX, they might not work.

As for using it as an interface, you most certainly can. When you run a DAW through it though, you'll have to go into the I/O options and turn the balance knob that says "GSP/USB" all the way to USB 100%. Otherwise you'll be hearing both the direct signal from the GSP and the signal from your DAW at the same time except that the DAW signal will have a slight lag behind the original due to inherent processor latency.

As for speakers and headphones, you can use either one. I have both headphones hooked up and a pair of KRK monitors and they both work perfectly.


----------



## Zalbu

Spinedriver said:


> Congrats on finally getting one.
> 
> You may as well upgrade to c63, it's the latest one so you'll get everything there is to update. One thing to note, if you're loading in IRs, they can't be more than 44100 KHz. So, if you find some that are for a Kemper or Axe-FX, they might not work.
> 
> As for using it as an interface, you most certainly can. When you run a DAW through it though, you'll have to go into the I/O options and turn the balance knob that says "GSP/USB" all the way to USB 100%. Otherwise you'll be hearing both the direct signal from the GSP and the signal from your DAW at the same time except that the DAW signal will have a slight lag behind the original due to inherent processor latency.
> 
> As for speakers and headphones, you can use either one. I have both headphones hooked up and a pair of KRK monitors and they both work perfectly.


Neat, I'll upgrade then. And I just tried to set the GSP as the audio out in my DAW and it sends the audio from it to the headphones that are connected to the GSP, so that means I can just buy speakers and hook them up to the GSP, track vocals through the interface and monitor the sound via the GSP?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Neat, I'll upgrade then. And I just tried to set the GSP as the audio out in my DAW and it sends the audio from it to the headphones that are connected to the GSP, so that means I can just buy speakers and hook them up to the GSP, track vocals through the interface and monitor the sound via the GSP?



Yup, yup.  What you hear through the phones is what you'll hear through a set of monitors. The easiest way is to fire up the X-Edit (note: you can't run the X-edit and a DAW at the same time), go to the USB Setup menu, make sure the "Playback in 1/4" Outs" is turned on and as I said before, the "Playback Mix" is set to "100% USB" and you should be ready to go.


----------



## Zalbu

Spinedriver said:


> (note: you can't run the X-edit and a DAW at the same time)


It works for me if I launch the DAW after launching X-Edit. Would be pretty pointless if it didn't since I monitor the GSP through the DAW


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> It works for me if I launch the DAW after launching X-Edit. Would be pretty pointless if it didn't since I monitor the GSP through the DAW



It's just that the GSP can only handle one input source at a time. If you accidentally leave X-Edit open, your DAW probably won't work. You'll have to close it, go back, close X-Edit & then restart your program.


----------



## tender_insanity

I run my GSP connected to my audio interface via the XLR outs. I've never liked to use a multieffect as an audio interface. No idea why but it's just that way


----------



## Zalbu

So what metal amps do you people prefer? I'm currently having the most success with the 5150 and Mark IV, with a Screamer in front to boost them and these impulses I found a while ago. I'm still pretty bad at dialing in tones, though. It's pretty hard to dial out all the fizziness too, because I'm not used to the parametric EQ.


----------



## Spinedriver

For me, I use the 5150, RG100 & SLO100 the most (I've just recently started messing around with the Rectos as they've been a bit too fizzy for me). One thing that might help you is to try out these impulses.

Guitar Hack's Impulses - full pack - GuitarAmpModeling.com

They're very clean sounding and not fizzy at all. You don't even have to use the parametric eq with them. That and I found I got the best results when using the SD-1 as a boost.


----------



## WarMachine

^this, plus the digitech high gain and the right impulse just slays


----------



## Zalbu

Spinedriver said:


> For me, I use the 5150, RG100 & SLO100 the most (I've just recently started messing around with the Rectos as they've been a bit too fizzy for me). One thing that might help you is to try out these impulses.
> 
> Guitar Hack's Impulses - full pack - GuitarAmpModeling.com
> 
> They're very clean sounding and not fizzy at all. You don't even have to use the parametric eq with them. That and I found I got the best results when using the SD-1 as a boost.


Man that's a lot of impulses 

Anyways, this is what my Mark IV patch sounds like right now. Still pretty unpolished but I'm pretty happy with it with how little time I've spent tweaking thus far. 

http://puu.sh/pXlaM/c945869b50.ogg


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Here's a few of my patches. going usb direct to pc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6NFqOxk1pY


----------



## vick1000

I don't know about using AI, but through a Mesa 2:50 into a Mesa 412, the Recto model is my favorite to work with. The cab has Legend V12s in it, so fizz is not an issue. I don't even use the EQ on ost of my patches, just boost in front, gate and a little reverb. Now when I use a preamp in the loop running on the right channel, I use some EQ, and delay to get more stereo separation from the models in the left.


----------



## tender_insanity

Zalbu said:


> So what metal amps do you people prefer? I'm currently having the most success with the 5150 and Mark IV, with a Screamer in front to boost them and these impulses I found a while ago. I'm still pretty bad at dialing in tones, though. It's pretty hard to dial out all the fizziness too, because I'm not used to the parametric EQ.



These (my video)


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Man that's a lot of impulses
> 
> Anyways, this is what my Mark IV patch sounds like right now. Still pretty unpolished but I'm pretty happy with it with how little time I've spent tweaking thus far.
> 
> http://puu.sh/pXlaM/c945869b50.ogg



In all honesty, the folders marked " Louder JJ Powertube Impulses Full Set Straight " and " JJ Powertube Impulses" have the best ones in them. It really doesn't take that much time to go through them. I don't know if you've ever looked at the Redwirez IR set but there's literally THOUSANDS of them to go through.


----------



## rexbinary

I just finished making my way though this thread from the beginning.  There is a lot of good stuff in here. I just picked up a brand new GSP1101 off of eBay, and it's due to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Spinedriver

rexbinary said:


> I just finished making my way though this thread from the beginning.  There is a lot of good stuff in here. I just picked up a brand new GSP1101 off of eBay, and it's due to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to play with it!



When I got mine, before I even plugged my guitar into it, I upgraded the firmware. I'm sure you know by now that it adds the ability to use your own IRs but it also adds some extra amps & effects.

You should do a small test and compare some of the stock cabs to cabs that you load in and see what a significant difference it makes.


----------



## rexbinary

Spinedriver said:


> When I got mine, before I even plugged my guitar into it, I upgraded the firmware. I'm sure you know by now that it adds the ability to use your own IRs but it also adds some extra amps & effects.
> 
> You should do a small test and compare some of the stock cabs to cabs that you load in and see what a significant difference it makes.



Will do


----------



## Zalbu

Is there any way to automate preset changes or do I need to pick up the footswitch to do that? I'm using Ableton Live. The footswitch costs 300 bucks though...


----------



## WarMachine

Well worth it dude, tho I was lucky to get hooked up by steinmetzify (thanks again broski  ). The tuner is accurate as well and you can switch effects on and off in the same presets without changing presets. Pretty handy mang


----------



## op1e

Zalbu said:


> Is there any way to automate preset changes or do I need to pick up the footswitch to do that? I'm using Ableton Live. The footswitch costs 300 bucks though...



I think there's a midi to usb option. Get a midi to usb cable and try it is all I can say.


----------



## Zalbu

Hm, I'll probably get a footswitch then. Another thing I'm wondering about, when I set the USB playback setting to 100% USB I get a tiny amount of delay, and when I set it to 100% GSP I get zero delay but I can't play any sound from my DAW other than the guitar. Is this how it's supposed to work? The delay isn't so bad that it's impossible to track with, I'm just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong or something like that.


----------



## tender_insanity

Stereo preamp with GSP1101? Can I just connect the usual way but adding a cable from another output of the preamp into the another loop return of the GSP? Any experience?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Hm, I'll probably get a footswitch then. Another thing I'm wondering about, when I set the USB playback setting to 100% USB I get a tiny amount of delay, and when I set it to 100% GSP I get zero delay but I can't play any sound from my DAW other than the guitar. Is this how it's supposed to work? The delay isn't so bad that it's impossible to track with, I'm just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong or something like that.



I just dealt with this recently. The main problem is that the GSP is getting near 10 years old. Because of that, the tech in it is kinds of 'behind the times' and so between the hardware and the drivers not being updated it has a bit of latency when it comes to acting as an audio interface. That's why you're getting a slight delay when you use DAWs. What you need to do is get a usb audio interface like the Focusrite Scarlett or Steinberg UR22. Plug the GSP into that and then you can record and/or use DAWs without any kind of delay.


----------



## op1e

^What he said, or you don't have your soundcard settings set up right. Of course use ASIO drivers running in background, set to the lowest amount of samples.


----------



## Zalbu

Spinedriver said:


> I just dealt with this recently. The main problem is that the GSP is getting near 10 years old. Because of that, the tech in it is kinds of 'behind the times' and so between the hardware and the drivers not being updated it has a bit of latency when it comes to acting as an audio interface. That's why you're getting a slight delay when you use DAWs. What you need to do is get a usb audio interface like the Focusrite Scarlett or Steinberg UR22. Plug the GSP into that and then you can record and/or use DAWs without any kind of delay.


I have a Scarlett Solo, do I just hook them up with one of these? 

http://imgur.com/vW1lUap

Edit: I bought one anyways but I have no idea how to set it up. According to the GSP1101 manual you're supposed to use this cable to hook it up to a mixer, I have the cable connected to the interface and the interface connected to the PC and the target input type in X-Edit set to the mixer. 

Am I supposed to have the guitar and headphones connected to the interface or the GSP? I assume the guitar is going into the GSP and headphones are going into the interface? But using the interface as the audio device in my DAW doesn't give me any signal? This is incredibly confusing

Edit #2: Hooooold on, are you supposed to run a 1/4 cable from the line output to the guitar input on the interface? I'm an idiot  At least I have the correct cable for connecting powered speakers to the interface now, right?


----------



## Spinedriver

You can use either the "XLR" outs (if you have microphone cables) or the 1/4" outs (if your interface only has 1 input, then connect it to the left output because it's the 'mono' connection). If your interface has 2 inputs, then you can connect it in stereo. 

From there, it'd be best to plug your monitors into the Scarlett, so that way you can use them for either the GSP or as monitors for whatever DAW you might be using. As for headphones, you can still plug them into the GSP but you won't hear the output of your pc/DAW because that signal is going through the Scarlett.

So your signal chain should be: guitar into GSP -> GSP output (either XLR or 1/4") into input of Scarlett -> output of Scarlett to powered monitors.

One thing to note, when you're using DAWs, you'll have to switch to "direct monitoring", otherwise all you'll hear is the input from the GSP and not what's going on on the pc.


----------



## Zalbu

Yeah, I just figured it out, I'm just a dumbass who doesn't know the difference between input and output. Good thing I was already planning on buying another guitar cable to have as a backup 

I don't own any monitors yet though, I'm thinking about just grabbing a small powered stage monitor or something like that since I need something as small as possible. If I do end up wanting to record and mix something I'll probably just use my headphones so I just need a speaker that gives me some volume for jamming and tracking. 

Can I still use the cable I bought with speakers that only have one 1/4 input, like this? I'm kinda fed up with buying cables now 

http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/yamaha-msp5-827447.jpg


----------



## Spinedriver

Just so you know,the "left" output is the mono connection, so if you plug that into the Scarlett, you 'll be able to hear it in both sides of your headphones. Other than that, as long as the cable you got is long enough to reach from the back of the interface to the back of the monitor, you should be all right.


----------



## Grooven

Haven't been up here in awhile been kinda in a rut as far as guitars goes,plus taking voice lessions but anywhoo I want to get these monitors but not sure how I would connect them to the 1101 and I dnt want to get the thing and find out something like the wires are wrong idk lol.Heres the link http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...e=&network=g&gclid=CKmcxo2eps4CFYg7gQodvLgC5w


----------



## Spinedriver

Grooven said:


> Haven't been up here in awhile been kinda in a rut as far as guitars goes,plus taking voice lessions but anywhoo I want to get these monitors but not sure how I would connect them to the 1101 and I dnt want to get the thing and find out something like the wires are wrong idk lol.Heres the link http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...e=&network=g&gclid=CKmcxo2eps4CFYg7gQodvLgC5w



For the same price, you can grab a pair of these.. 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ErisE4.5

The main difference is that the PreSonus ones have 1/4" input jacks, so all you'd need are a couple of standard guitar cables to go from the back of the GSP to the input of the monitors. With the other ones, you'd need a special RCA to 1/4" cable.


----------



## Grooven

Yeah I had a look at those too I mean both are good but me being a cheapskate thnks for clearing that up been meaning to get some more cables


----------



## maggotspawn

Zalbu said:


> Is there any way to automate preset changes or do I need to pick up the footswitch to do that? I'm using Ableton Live. The footswitch costs 300 bucks though...


Just run a midi cable to the midi in on the GSP from the midi out of your interface.
Program the program changes in Ableton if that's possible. I'm not familiar with Ableton at all.


----------



## Grooven

Went with the presonus they had alot more hidden gems kinda say then the M audios,and should be arriving on Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## maggotspawn

Playing through my GSP and a Peavey power amp, until the my tubes for my JSX come in. Have to run with cab sims on, or it sounds to fizzy. Using God's Cab IR's. Sounds killer.


----------



## Splenetic

It's kinda funny how it does that... I had to enable the cab sim on it as well when I tried it into the return of a mesa recto a few weeks back.


----------



## Spinedriver

Years ago when I was using a Pod XTL with a MosValve power amp, I found it sounded a lot better with cab sims on as well. I'm sure there's a reason for it but I'm thinking it might be a bit complicated to try and explain.


----------



## vick1000

If you don't have the 1/4" outputs set correctly for your setup, it will sound like crap.


----------



## Metalman X

vick1000 said:


> If you don't have the 1/4" outputs set correctly for your setup, it will sound like crap.



Indeed.... I had one of these for a few years, and yeah... in the global menu there's that setting that asks you what your feeding into (SS combo, SS rack, tube head, etc.). This made a huge difference in the sound quality going into my head.... a Randall V2 at the time. I also recall one of the settings that sounded best with my amp was not the one that seemed obvious, so it's worth taking a minute to cycle through them at volume with your amp and see wich works best. I remember it being very obvious when I did this, so it only should take a couple of minutes to sort out.

On a side note... I never had any issues loading IR's into mine. Ironically enough, I'm still having trouble making them stick in my AxeFX Ultra despite trying many things. Little surprised by that (otherwise though, the Axe is suiting me much better, but definitely takes more tweaking for some stuff due to the sheer amount of options... so 1101 users... relish that)


----------



## op1e

I've never ran IR's with cabs, weird. I'll try at practice tonight maybe, but that means changing my setup wizard. And I gathered from reading on here to run it as "FLAT AMP". I'm running it with a Peavey Ultra and Marshall SL-X in stereo.


----------



## vick1000

op1e said:


> I've never ran IR's with cabs, weird. I'll try at practice tonight maybe, but that means changing my setup wizard. And I gathered from reading on here to run it as "FLAT AMP". I'm running it with a Peavey Ultra and Marshall SL-X in stereo.



Running into the power sections of actual amps is certainly not a "FLAT AMP" situation. Try the tube power amp setting.

Another trick on the C63 firmware, is set the compressor to POST, whether or not you have it enabled, trust me, it's a huge difference.


----------



## Splenetic

I second the compressor to post motion. I'm pretty sure I picked that up from this thread a bunch of pages back. 


...and yes I did forget to set the outputs up for the amp hahah.


----------



## Raf_666

Hi guys , is the a way to play with my gsp and play through usb while my usb audio interface is keep dpoing it's job ? so mp3 playing ... The usb audio interface has 2 studio monitors hooked up , so sound should be coming thru these , so the gsp should only output the guitar sound ... hope this makes sence 

thx

Raf


----------



## ArtDecade

I have never needed to use the Effects Loop, so my knowledge of it is severely lacking. Honestly, I like the delays and such that are in the unit so I haven't had to bother. That said, I have a Boss HM-2 that I use in front of the unit periodically. Is it possible to run that pedal in the effects loop, but have it come before the internal preamp? It seems like the loop block is situated after the internal preamp in the manual. I don't know how to move the "block" from where it is to the front of the chain. It would be nice to leave it in the rack and just trigger it via a MIDI patch when I want that Swedish tone. It would be the only pedal/thing in the effects loop so it wouldn't cause issues with other patches. Thanks!


----------



## maggotspawn

Hey guys, what are some good settings for the noise gate?


----------



## ArtDecade

Just a bump because I couldn't get it to work with my unit... but maybe there is an update that can do the job. Can you move the effects loop before the internal preamp?


----------



## Spinedriver

ArtDecade said:


> Just a bump because I couldn't get it to work with my unit... but maybe there is an update that can do the job. Can you move the effects loop before the internal preamp?



As far as I know, all you can do is put it in "internal/external pre-amp" mode that will let you put something like a Line 6 Pod in the loop and use that as amp sims rather than the ones in the GSP. 

As for the noise gate, I have the "release" set to 99 and your "attenuation" until it kills the hiss. I usually have it somewhere between 24-30%.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spinedriver said:


> As far as I know, all you can do is put it in "internal/external pre-amp" mode that will let you put something like a Line 6 Pod in the loop and use that as amp sims rather than the ones in the GSP.
> 
> As for the noise gate, I have the "release" set to 99 and your "attenuation" until it kills the hiss. I usually have it somewhere between 24-30%.



That's what I thought. Oh well! Thanks!


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Hopefully this is not a stupid question, but I've been on the Google, and not finding much in the way of an answer. Anyone use just their GSP (amp sims only) with a Torpedo Live for their IRs?


----------



## Spinedriver

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> Hopefully this is not a stupid question, but I've been on the Google, and not finding much in the way of an answer. Anyone use just their GSP (amp sims only) with a Torpedo Live for their IRs?



You can but I don't think there'd be a whole lot of difference between that and just loading up some of your own. Granted, the CAB has extra eq options as well as the "power tube" simulation, the GSP not only has the para eq but you have the global eq as well.

On the plus side, the CAB can store WAY more than 10 IRs, so if you like to change it up a lot, the CAB definitely has an advantage that way.


----------



## op1e

I've been thinking about a CAB for recording in the future. Can you use the power tube emulation without using IR's into an actual rig? I run stereo with real amps live.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I've been thinking about a CAB for recording in the future. Can you use the power tube emulation without using IR's into an actual rig? I run stereo with real amps live.



I don't use my GSP with a live rig but in messing around with the Torpedo Wall Of Sound vst, the "power tube" section just seems to ads a bit of high end eq (to my ears anyway). If you don't plan on using the IRs, I honestly don't think it'd be worth getting just for the power tube emulation. You could probably do a bit better by putting something like an MXR 10 band eq in the loop. That or (even though it's a bit pricey) something like the Empress Parametric eq pedal.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Spinedriver said:


> I don't use my GSP with a live rig but in messing around with the Torpedo Wall Of Sound vst, the "power tube" section just seems to ads a bit of high end eq (to my ears anyway). If you don't plan on using the IRs, I honestly don't think it'd be worth getting just for the power tube emulation. You could probably do a bit better by putting something like an MXR 10 band eq in the loop. That or (even though it's a bit pricey) something like the Empress Parametric eq pedal.



Cool. Thanks for the info! 

I would definitely be using the TL's IRs, since there's a lot more to choose from. That's the biggest selling point for me.


----------



## op1e

I would use the Torpedo cabs recording at our place. I just don't run direct live. Just needed to know if you could separate the IR section from the power tube emulation section. Just figured maybe it could add some Axe FX style features to this aging unit.


----------



## op1e

maxolguinp said:


> HEY ME AGAIN
> I CONVERT ALL NEW IMPULSES FROM AXE FX II...
> 
> GUITARHACKTHISONE V30
> AXEMETALAXEFX2 4X12
> ORANGE 4X12 SM57
> FRIEDMAN 4X12
> CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab)
> ASEM RECTO V30 4X12
> 6505+ SPC MOD
> KP MESA MKIII SM57
> MARSHALL 1976 4X12 WITH V30
> GUITARHACK THIS ONE HPF 90 LPF 14K
> GUITAR HACK THIS ONE+ORIGINAL BETWEEN
> MARSHALL G12M20 SM57
> 
> IMPORTANT*: NOW YOU CAN USE WITH 0 DB  , IS NOT NECCESARY THAT YOU REDUCE VOLUME TO DB , I NORMALIZE THE PEAKS FOR NOT DISTORT OF CABINET....
> USE WITH GIRL LOADER IMPULSE CABINET
> you can play the impulses with option in wizard configuration with method for 4 cables (option 7) or gsp to loop (option 2).
> method for 4 cables works for me
> i recomend that you test CLARK KENT GIFT TO MANKIND (Mesa Recto 4x12 cab) with Mesa Triple rectifier and 6505+ SPC MOD with Peavey 5150
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9zYBaaK6NJjWTYyUWxMSzhWN3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Me playing with gsp1101
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=OmSNgu3GfeM
> 
> SEE YA!





So I ran my setup wizard again because we were taking a stab at recording direct. Our mic'd sound was weak on our drop C stuff. I had it set to a global cab (Mode 4) and wanted to change them around. Took the laptop out and loaded the Mesa, Orange, and 1960AV into the 1101 and they're all incredible. I even left cabs on thru my tube rig and it works pretty well. Especially the Orange one with the Engl e530 patch. Or the preamp of my Peavey Ultra. Recordings sounded great.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> So I ran my setup wizard again because we were taking a stab at recording direct. Our mic'd sound was weak on our drop C stuff. I had it set to a global cab (Mode 4) and wanted to change them around. Took the laptop out and loaded the Mesa, Orange, and 1960AV into the 1101 and they're all incredible. I even left cabs on thru my tube rig and it works pretty well. Especially the Orange one with the Engl e530 patch. Or the preamp of my Peavey Ultra. Recordings sounded great.


Try out the EVM12L from RedWirez and also check out Rosen Digital. They have some killer IR's as well. I've been using the 1984 cab from Rosen for about a month and it sounds amazing


----------



## op1e

I didn't think cab model thru a cab would be a good thing. Maybe I was hearing the tone thru the PA more, but it sounds pretty good and adds completely different flavors to whatever cab you're using.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I didn't think cab model thru a cab would be a good thing. Maybe I was hearing the tone thru the PA more, but it sounds pretty good and adds completely different flavors to whatever cab you're using.



Back in the day when I was using a Pod XTL into a power amp & cab, it sounded a LOT better with the cab sims on than off.


----------



## DeathMagnetic

lots of love here for the GSP1101 gonna have to dig mine out again !!!


----------



## Spinedriver

DeathMagnetic said:


> lots of love here for the GSP1101 gonna have to dig mine out again !!!



With the firmware update, it's probably one of the best sub $1,000 modellers out there.


----------



## op1e

I turned my cabs back off. I was mainly hearing it thru a B52 At412A which needed the body. But hearing it alone thru my other cab with Swamps/Legends it was way too much. Cab model level would be a cool feature. I guess I'll load up my favorite cab a few times with different levels when saved.


----------



## op1e

Been doing some recording. I'm the guitarist in your right ear, using the Engl patch with the Axe FX Orange cab direct in. Other guitarist using X3 Live Dual Rec. Not bad so far. 7421 with D Activator in drop G/D Standard.

https://www.reverbnation.com/bloodlustunlimited/song/26675716-outsider-1st-mix


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> Been doing some recording. I'm the guitarist in your right ear, using the Engl patch with the Axe FX Orange cab direct in. Other guitarist using X3 Live Dual Rec. Not bad so far. 7421 with D Activator in drop G/D Standard.
> 
> https://www.reverbnation.com/bloodlustunlimited/song/26675716-outsider-1st-mix



Ummm.... the GSP doesn _have_ an Engl amp sim...


----------



## vick1000

Spinedriver said:


> Ummm.... the GSP doesn _have_ an Engl amp sim...



There are user made patches with that name, best approximation of users at emulating an ENGL.


----------



## op1e

Spinedriver said:


> Ummm.... the GSP doesn _have_ an Engl amp sim...



Go to the very first page of this thread sir. Its spot on.


----------



## Zalbu

Does anyone here have any experience with running the GSP1101 on a Mac? I have the latest firmware on my GSP and Mac OS Sierra on my 2011 Macbook Pro. Does the latest versions of Mac OS even recognize the old hardware that is the GSP?


----------



## vick1000

Zalbu said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with running the GSP1101 on a Mac? I have the latest firmware on my GSP and Mac OS Sierra on my 2011 Macbook Pro. Does the latest versions of Mac OS even recognize the old hardware that is the GSP?



Digitech seems to recommend not going past Yosemite for Xedit...

http://digitech.com/en/softwares/x-edit-v2-2-2-mac-os-x-intel

...the net Updater may have the drivers...

http://digitech.com/en/softwares/netupdater-v1-0-1-mac-os-x


----------



## Zalbu

Lol, I just tried it and I just had to plug in my Scarlett Solo and GSP1101 into the Mac and it worked straight away, less fiddling with drivers and stuff than on my Windows machine. X Edit works too, but I can't choose my custom cabs, I have to choose them through the GSP. 

Man, I really should've done this earlier, I've been using my old crappy Line 6 Spider amp at my girlfriends place because I only have my Macbook at her place and I was just assuming it wouldn't work on my Macbook


----------



## maggotspawn

Anybody using an expression pedal with their GSP? The manual says you can use any passive volume pedal. Anybody doing this?


----------



## Spinedriver

I have hooked one up and it works fine. The only problem is that when you make your patch, if you're using it for a wah, the effect must be turned on. So, whenever you want to turn it off, you have to manually go in and turn it off either through x-edit or manually with the front panel unless you have the Control 2 board to switch patches.


----------



## op1e

What's been your easiest/best metal lead tone achieved so far? Not digging the KH3 in my RM100. Will be boosting with a Maxon 808. The 5150 isn't gonna do it, better rythm model. Plexi probably not saturated enough. Something about the jcm 800 I've never loved, may try again. Gonna go out back to the room and start with the Orange.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> What's been your easiest/best metal lead tone achieved so far? Not digging the KH3 in my RM100. Will be boosting with a Maxon 808. The 5150 isn't gonna do it, better rythm model. Plexi probably not saturated enough. Something about the jcm 800 I've never loved, may try again. Gonna go out back to the room and start with the Orange.



I don't play "leads" at all, I'm a total rhythm player, kinda like Max Cavalera or Scott Ian. So, I can't help very much when it comes to a "lead tone" per-se but what are you using for cabs ? If you're using the custom IR slots, the right cab can completely change the amp's characteristics. I used to hate the JCM900 but if you mix the right combination of cab, boost and slight eq'ing, the results were pretty surprising. I find the Randall a bit low end heavy, so it's probably better for rhythm where the 5150 is a lot brigter, so I'd think that one would be pretty good for leads. Currently, I use the Guitar Hacks IRs, so if you haven't tried them, I highly recommend that you give them a shot.


----------



## op1e

I never use anything live or practice but real cabs. I went with the Orange for now. It has a nice mid range on it and cuts.


----------



## sonofabias

op1e said:


> What's been your easiest/best metal lead tone achieved so far? Not digging the KH3 in my RM100. Will be boosting with a Maxon 808. The 5150 isn't gonna do it, better rythm model. Plexi probably not saturated enough. Something about the jcm 800 I've never loved, may try again. Gonna go out back to the room and start with the Orange.



 So far , it's the Mesa MK IV for lead tones which has worked for me .


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> What's been your easiest/best metal lead tone achieved so far? Not digging the KH3 in my RM100. Will be boosting with a Maxon 808. The 5150 isn't gonna do it, better rythm model. Plexi probably not saturated enough. Something about the jcm 800 I've never loved, may try again. Gonna go out back to the room and start with the Orange.


Digitech High Gain. Set the screamer to between 10 to 12 o clock, leave the main eq fairly flat, eq with the parametric and load a good v30 IR. Enjoy


----------



## op1e

Is that their take on the 5150 or Recto? Don't remember. And playing thru a live rig so that makes dialing in tones more interesting with my cabs. Has to work in the room. I'll try the Mark 4 next.


----------



## WarMachine

I think it's closer to overdriven marshall territory than anything else. It's one of the few amps that actually sustain without cutting out too early and works well with the gate and OD. As for the live tones, you'd be hard pressed to hear any difference between the real thing and an IR using the right one. I'm use the RedWirez Marshall 1960 V30 IR for this one and when running it thru my EV it sounds just like having a 4x12 in the room...like a super _*loud*_ 4x12 lol


----------



## op1e

I'm just never gonna use IR's, really. Just stating that different real cabs are gonna decide whether or not some of these amp sims are gonna make the cut.


----------



## vick1000

Tube power makes a huge difference when running real guitar cabs. It makes the amps sims seem totally different from each other. I ran a SS Velocity 100LTD first, and almost sold the GSP.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I'm just never gonna use IR's, really. Just stating that different real cabs are gonna decide whether or not some of these amp sims are gonna make the cut.



So when you make patches, do you use the cabs at all ? If you do, then loading in some custom ones would be a good idea because they are SOOOOO much better than the stock ones. 

The differences between loading in 3rd party IRs and using the stock ones is like comparing a Behringer cab w/ stock speakers to a Mesa with V30's in it. Even when I ran my Pod XTL into a power amp, it did sound better with a cab sim than it did without.


----------



## WarMachine

Dude, you really need to give the 3rd party IR's a chance. I'm diggin the JCM900 patch lately lol. Check this out, just wrapped this one up:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qap6qja83br8wci/Explode.mp3

This was with the JCM900 patch, some parametric tweaking and a RedWirez V30 IR.


----------



## op1e

I run setup #7, no cab sims. I run a live rig with tube heads and cabs loaded with Legend V128's and Swamp Thangs.


----------



## Zalbu

I just bought a set of budget monitors that also have an AUX input on the front. I have the monitors connected to my audio interface but I connect my GSP1101 to the AUX input from the headphone output when I just want to jam without having to use my laptop connected to the interface or dick around with unplugging the cables from the interface and plugging them into the back of the GSP.

Is there any difference in sound quality when you use the AUX input instead of the proper TRS or RCA inputs on the back on the monitors? Not that it really matters since I just use the AUX for jamming, I just want to learn more about the technical side of audio.


----------



## odibrom

Hello guys, please answer me this, and yes, I've read the manual last night. I have no unit to test, therefore these questions. I am thinking on a new FX processor and this could be one possibility...


Is it possible to assign any parameter to expression pedals or only specific ones?
Is it possible to assign parametes to only a portion of the expression pedal's path?, like only half way up or something alike.
I guess this is possible, one pedal can control multiple parameters at the same time, right?
Per patch/program, one can assign only 8 parameters controls, right?

Thank you all


----------



## WarMachine

odibrom said:


> Hello guys, please answer me this, and yes, I've read the manual last night. I have no unit to test, therefore these questions. I am thinking on a new FX processor and this could be one possibility...
> 
> 
> Is it possible to assign any parameter to expression pedals or only specific ones?
> Is it possible to assign parametes to only a portion of the expression pedal's path?, like only half way up or something alike.
> I guess this is possible, one pedal can control multiple parameters at the same time, right?
> Per patch/program, one can assign only 8 parameters controls, right?
> 
> Thank you all


I'm having a bit of trouble with this myself lol. I'll take a screenshot of what shows in the X-Edit program that lets you control parameters, at least by the expression pedal.










As for my problem lol, does anyone know if there is a way to turn the whammy on and off with the expression pedal like how the wah pedal can? I'm thinking probably not because i'm not seeing it in the expression editor..

EDIT: lol my bad, just figured it out. For it to even show up in the expression editor you have to assign it to the "Chorus/FX" button on the preset first, even if its off. Then it'll show up as parameters in the editor. Time to dig in deep and look at all the other effects i can play with like this. Man this thing is killer lol. Also, if you have the wah setup then it does not bypass your wah either, so you can still use the wah and the other expression effect at the same time or separately in the same patch.


----------



## op1e

Ya on my lead channel I have the Whammy on but it doesn't activate until I sweep the exp pedal hooked into the back of the Control 2. The one built into the C2 stays with wah. Also I use the exp pedal for fading chorus/univibe in and out on my clean channel.


----------



## odibrom

Damn, this forum gets so many traffic that these threads are gone from the first page quickly.

I'm in the need to change my FX unit and am looking for one that have the same possibilities in programming FX changes per patch. My old Roland GP100 allows me to turn on the wah FX with the expression pedal, so I need to assign the on/off function to the initial path of the pedal and from that point forward, the pedal drives the frequency of the wah. With a bit of tinkering I can do lots of drastic sound changes per patch. I can use the same expression pedal to control several parameters, and combining them in new and crazy FXs, like a wah and a wamy together and at the same time, or a phaser rate with a chorus rate, and so on.

However, I cannot assign frequencies from the EQ block to the expression, only levels of the pre-set frequencies, nor the delay time (which could result in huge strange new FXs).

In total, I can have 8 expression pedal modifications + 8 more ON/OFF type.

So, how does the GSP1101 compares to this? How easy of use is the editing software?Does it covers all the GSP's editing needs?


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I tried to make a Swedish Death Metal chainsaw tone, Check it out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uKKcgXv3x8


----------



## WarMachine

Just did some custom modding to my Control2 I thought I'd share lol. For anyone thinking turning the wah on/off with the expression pedal is too tough, underneath the pedal is 2 square rubber blocks. Peel these off and glue them about halfway up the pedal, just above 2 felt looking squares. Makes the pedal MUCH easier to switch on and off


----------



## jonsick

Question for live use.

I would like to have the GSP1101 do the following:
The 1/4" stereo outputs going to a Marshall power amp (EL34 100/100 dual monoblock)
The XLR outputs going as a stereo feed to the soundguy's FOH

However, I would like IRs on the XLRs but NOT the 1/4" outputs as they're going to my rack power amp and cabs setup.

Can I do that with the GSP1101? Or is it a one-shot deal, gotta take one or the other?

If it matters, I have c63 beta.


----------



## maggotspawn

jonsick said:


> Question for live use.
> 
> I would like to have the GSP1101 do the following:
> The 1/4" stereo outputs going to a Marshall power amp (EL34 100/100 dual monoblock)
> The XLR outputs going as a stereo feed to the soundguy's FOH
> 
> However, I would like IRs on the XLRs but NOT the 1/4" outputs as they're going to my rack power amp and cabs setup.
> 
> Can I do that with the GSP1101? Or is it a one-shot deal, gotta take one or the other?
> 
> If it matters, I have c63 beta.


Yeah, you can do that.


----------



## jonsick

maggotspawn said:


> Yeah, you can do that.



Is it particularly easy to do? Or is it just a case of setting it up through GIRL?


----------



## maggotspawn

jonsick said:


> Is it particularly easy to do? Or is it just a case of setting it up through GIRL?


Try the setup wizard. I think that's how I did it, you can also set it up that way through the menu.


----------



## Grooven

Having trouble recording with the 1101,don't know what it could is. I don't think its the 1101 but reaper causing the problem. I have tried all the configurations and still nothing. I've been forced to record but with an audio interface using free vst plugins but that's weird cause I have something better which is the 1101.It's only when in reaper, if I'm just jamming 1101 -1/4 into Studio Monitors its fine. But when I go into reaper its like some hi fi clipping sound something with the track settings or something. Really annoying, any suggestions?


----------



## Spinedriver

When you go into Reaper and open up a guitar track, you have to make sure that you have the GSP selected as your audio input and not the "interface". That and it could also be an issue with how the AISO driver is configured.


----------



## WarMachine

I need your feedback fellas, tell me what you think of this mix:
"Explode"
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rlc3z5d0p6bxfpb/Explode.mp3

I used the DigiHighGain sim, with Rosen Digital American Custom IR, and a touch of chorus on the guitars to fatten the tone up a bit. I recorded the bass direct thru the GSP as well with a light overdrive and no amp sim, used Rosen Digital Ampeg IR, ran that thru GuitarRig5 and the "Bass Pro" sim. No extra EQ added to guitars or bass, just LP/HP filters and for the master bus i used a Fab Filter Multiband compressor and Limiter. Hope you guys dig it  I was curious to see how well the GSP could handle a low tuning and this is in A, seems to me like it handles it just fine


----------



## maggotspawn

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maltese-fan/slow-drumjam[/SC]
Quick clip. Twin Reverb for cleans Rectifier for everything else. Drums courtesy of one of the guys from the Guitar Amp Board.


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> I need your feedback fellas, tell me what you think of this mix:
> "Explode"
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/rlc3z5d0p6bxfpb/Explode.mp3
> 
> I used the DigiHighGain sim, with Rosen Digital American Custom IR, and a touch of chorus on the guitars to fatten the tone up a bit. I recorded the bass direct thru the GSP as well with a light overdrive and no amp sim, used Rosen Digital Ampeg IR, ran that thru GuitarRig5 and the "Bass Pro" sim. No extra EQ added to guitars or bass, just LP/HP filters and for the master bus i used a Fab Filter Multiband compressor and Limiter. Hope you guys dig it  I was curious to see how well the GSP could handle a low tuning and this is in A, seems to me like it handles it just fine



Overall, I'd say it's a pretty decent mix. 

My one critique would be that the guitars have a slight bit of the 'cocked wah' sound to it but that's not necessarily a bad thing if that's the tone you're aiming for. That and I've used mine exclusively with guitars tuned to "A" for years and I just recently added an MXR 10 Band EQ to the loop and with some amps, it helps immensely.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> Overall, I'd say it's a pretty decent mix.
> 
> My one critique would be that the guitars have a slight bit of the 'cocked wah' sound to it but that's not necessarily a bad thing if that's the tone you're aiming for. That and I've used mine exclusively with guitars tuned to "A" for years and I just recently added an MXR 10 Band EQ to the loop and with some amps, it helps immensely.



No offense taken dude, i appreciate the feedback! Although the SLO100 and 5150 have been my go to patches for quite some time, the DigiHigh Gain is just got the little extra something to my ears that help it balance better in the mix. Before, with the other 2 patches, the bass would have to be turned pretty high up in the mix to sit right, and that just turned it to mush. With the digihigh gain, it lets the bass breathe more and i can actually set it to a reasonable level while keeping the dynamics if that makes any sense lol


----------



## chopeth

Hi mates, about to be part of this community, I'm about to receive a used GSP1101 and control 2 I bought yesterday. I read a couple dozens pages in this thread. Wow, such a lot of tech comments make me dizzy but I also learned a lot of things about this mindblowing modeller. I still have a few questions in mind because I want to make sure before messing up with it and maybe what I want is simpler than what other people ask here.

1. I mainly want the GSP to colour my amp deactivating amp and cabinets as I do now with my RP1000, is it possible just to do it without the 4CM? My amp is a 5153 50w.

2. Having a midi head like that, I'd like to use the midi functions of the GSP but I'm a total newbie about that too. Does it mean I can get rid of my EVH pedal switch and change channels from my Control 2?

3. I'm mindblow by the possibility of loading IRs after some update I've read about (c63 might be?) but (surprise!) I'm also unfamiliar with impulses. I plan to spend this Christmas with the GSP at my parent's far from my EVH and I think I probably could use it with headphones meanwhile. I'm familiar with the RP1000 patches and I don't like'em very much, though the effects alone are nice enough. Well, I've read the first thing to do is updating it and replacing the user presets for some IRs... Is there a best pack most people in the community regard as the essential? Something that allows me to try a lot of awesome sounds without too much tweeking.

Thanks a lot in advance to anyone willing to give a hand!


----------



## WarMachine

I don't think you should get rid of your 5153 footswitch, because the Control2 runs on a CAT5 cable, though the back of the GSP has midi routing so you may be able to combine that with another midi controller. But with 4CM you can disable your amps preamp on a patch by patch basis, so if you go with the 5153 for leads/rhythm tones you can set a patch for say a JC120 or the acoustic sims and completely bypass the 5153's channel. As for the IR's, i swear by Rosen Digital. I've tried RedWirez, GuitarHacks etc and not saying either of those are bad by any stretch, but any of the Rosen IR's i've used sound more authentic to me. They sound much closer to the moving air sound you get from a mic'd cab in room. YMMV and enjoy your 1101


----------



## maggotspawn

Anybody who's running 4CM have any tips? Is it possible to use the GSP amp models when doing this?


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> I don't think you should get rid of your 5153 footswitch, because the Control2 runs on a CAT5 cable, though the back of the GSP has midi routing so you may be able to combine that with another midi controller. But with 4CM you can disable your amps preamp on a patch by patch basis, so if you go with the 5153 for leads/rhythm tones you can set a patch for say a JC120 or the acoustic sims and completely bypass the 5153's channel. As for the IR's, i swear by Rosen Digital. I've tried RedWirez, GuitarHacks etc and not saying either of those are bad by any stretch, but any of the Rosen IR's i've used sound more authentic to me. They sound much closer to the moving air sound you get from a mic'd cab in room. YMMV and enjoy your 1101



I'll follow your advice about the Rosen IR's... So can't I change channels in my EVH with the Control2 and forget about dancing above the 5153 footswitch?

I mean, I look forward simplicity. Can I, for example program button 1 in the control2 with some clean preset from the GSP, button 2 for rhythms with the amp blue channel and button 3 for leads with the red channel in the EVH and some delay, etc? If I can do that only using the Control2 I'd be very happy.


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> As for the IR's, i swear by Rosen Digital. I've tried RedWirez, GuitarHacks etc and not saying either of those are bad by any stretch, but any of the Rosen IR's i've used sound more authentic to me. They sound much closer to the moving air sound you get from a mic'd cab in room. YMMV and enjoy your 1101



What's your opinion on the 3 Sigma cabs ? From what I understand, they're basically the next gen version of the Rosen cabs (the guys that made the Rosen sets have changed their name to 3 Sigma).


----------



## vick1000

You can set the loop on the GSP when in 4CM (which is where you amps preamp will be), to be on or bypass, or even pan L/R, while still using amp sims. It's tricky but it works, and switches seemlessly between patches or toggled with the Control 2.

I had my preamps panned on side and the sims panned to the other on several patches.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> What's your opinion on the 3 Sigma cabs ? From what I understand, they're basically the next gen version of the Rosen cabs (the guys that made the Rosen sets have changed their name to 3 Sigma).



Didn't even know that existed  lol i get the feeling ill be finding out this weekend tho know that you let me know this


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Didn't even know that existed  lol i get the feeling ill be finding out this weekend tho know that you let me know this



Here's a link. 

http://www.3sigmaaudio.com/shop/

The prices aren't too bad. $7.00 each and you get 10 impulses per pack, 5 that are through a "tube amp" and 5 that are "solid state".


----------



## chopeth

So, I got my GSP today!!

What is the process to go? Something like...?

1. updating to c63
2. substituing the user patches for some big pack of sounds, IRs or whatever you call it? where to find a good free one? (sorry for my total lack of knowledge about digital stuff)

Excited!!


----------



## Spinedriver

chopeth said:


> So, I got my GSP today!!
> 
> What is the process to go? Something like...?
> 
> 1. updating to c63
> 2. substituing the user patches for some big pack of sounds, IRs or whatever you call it? where to find a good free one? (sorry for my total lack of knowledge about digital stuff)
> 
> Excited!!



Here's a link to the c63 firmware update, IR loader and X-Edit that you'll need to get started.

http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/gsp1101vc63.html

When looking for cabs to use, just Google search "free", with any of the following:
-GuitarHacks
-Ownhammer
-Redwirez
-3Sigma

There should be enough there to get you started, for sure. One thing to note though, if you get multiple files, the only ones you can load are the ".wav" files that are 44.1 KHz. If you try to load anything above that, they won't work.


----------



## chopeth

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a link to the c63 firmware update, IR loader and X-Edit that you'll need to get started.
> 
> http://www.mustbebeta.com/gsp1101/gsp1101vc63.html
> 
> When looking for cabs to use, just Google search "free", with any of the following:
> -GuitarHacks
> -Ownhammer
> -Redwirez
> -3Sigma
> 
> There should be enough there to get you started, for sure. One thing to note though, if you get multiple files, the only ones you can load are the ".wav" files that are 44.1 KHz. If you try to load anything above that, they won't work.



Thanks a lot, mate, I'll follow these steps


----------



## chopeth

Gosh, this is harder than I thought. I just wanted to listen to the presets with my earphones before going to more advanced stuff and I didn't even achieve that. Most of the patches sounded like utter farts and half of them even weren't audible. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## WarMachine

chopeth said:


> Gosh, this is harder than I thought. I just wanted to listen to the presets with my earphones before going to more advanced stuff and I didn't even achieve that. Most of the patches sounded like utter farts and half of them even weren't audible. Am I doing something wrong?


Try this out:
https://www.mediafire.com/?7z33avtkqbk5ov2
This will let you try out any different IR's that you come across and is much quicker/easier to use than the c63 version of the loader. Start off looking at the SLO100, PV5150, JCM900 and Digitech High Gain. Those are my go to patches and sound killer! Try loading up a V30 or G12 cab with these and for all besides the SLO and JCM just load the screamer as a clean boost. Should help you get started  There's really not much i had to change on the default EQ settings for most of these patches, except for the Digitech High Gain. Also, if you want another boost, turn the compressor to post, even if its not being used. For some reason that boosts the signal quite a bit 

EDIT: Make sure not to set the volume too high when using GIRL. It clips the signal pretty easy and makes it sound like ass. Also, if you start recording with a DAW, you should try out Pulse. Its a free impulse response loader from Rosen Digital, this way if you change your mind about a cab you like more than another you can just load it on the recorded track instead of having to record it again.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.3sigmaaudio.com/shop/
> 
> The prices aren't too bad. $7.00 each and you get 10 impulses per pack, 5 that are through a "tube amp" and 5 that are "solid state".


Well, i bought the 5153 cab last night  I can say that it does have a more natural sound, particularly on the low end. But it only sounds about 5% different than the Rosen stuff so at least that's cool now i've got 2 nice companies to try things out from if one doesn't have something and the other does lol. Thanks dude


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Iv'e made a few patches.. You can find them here under the username - BreedingTheSpawn. I am using specific impulses for some of these patches so just choose from your own and see what sounds good.

http://www2.digitech.com/soundcomm/guitar_list_patches.asp?productid=235


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Try this out:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?7z33avtkqbk5ov2
> This will let you try out any different IR's that you come across and is much quicker/easier to use than the c63 version of the loader.



Nicely done. 

I thought the loader on the MBB C63 site WAS the "GIRL" loader. Glad you caught that. 

There was a thread on here a while ago where someone had demo'd a few of the 3Sigma cabs but it seems that the video has been deleted. 

Based on that one though, I ended up getting the Engl, Mesa OS and the 5150 cabs. Although I still prefer the GuitarHacks cabs, I think that it's because I prefer using a 'studio recording' tone as opposed to a 'cab in the room' kind of tone.


----------



## WarMachine

Ive yet to try the solid state IR's, but will be trying them out later. Basically compared to the 2, the Rosen has a *slightly* more harsh low end thump that sounds a bit more SS, but in no way a bad thing! So far my favorite is still the Rosen 1960AV, i love the low end growl that thing has  So far my top 3 pics are the Rosen 1960AV, Rosen American Custom and the 3Sigma 5153. I think the SS versions of the 3Sigma though would be the way to go for the studio recorded tone whereas going live it would probably benefit more using the tube in the room sound to get that extra thump. May end up doing that actually lol


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Try this out:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?7z33avtkqbk5ov2
> This will let you try out any different IR's that you come across and is much quicker/easier to use than the c63 version of the loader. Start off looking at the SLO100, PV5150, JCM900 and Digitech High Gain. Those are my go to patches and sound killer! Try loading up a V30 or G12 cab with these and for all besides the SLO and JCM just load the screamer as a clean boost. Should help you get started  There's really not much i had to change on the default EQ settings for most of these patches, except for the Digitech High Gain. Also, if you want another boost, turn the compressor to post, even if its not being used. For some reason that boosts the signal quite a bit
> 
> EDIT: Make sure not to set the volume too high when using GIRL. It clips the signal pretty easy and makes it sound like ass. Also, if you start recording with a DAW, you should try out Pulse. Its a free impulse response loader from Rosen Digital, this way if you change your mind about a cab you like more than another you can just load it on the recorded track instead of having to record it again.



I really appreciate your help very much, mate, but I have one question. Does it really worth the headache all this when I just want to enjoy the full sound of my 5153 50w just colouring the sound a little bit and adding a gate to make it more handy? 

I definitely will try for the sake of curiosity, but the MIDI upgrade is enough for me if that means less tap dancing and getting more juice from all the channels in my amp.


----------



## WarMachine

chopeth said:


> I really appreciate your help very much, mate, but I have one question. Does it really worth the headache all this when I just want to enjoy the full sound of my 5153 50w just colouring the sound a little bit and adding a gate to make it more handy?
> 
> I definitely will try for the sake of curiosity, but the MIDI upgrade is enough for me if that means less tap dancing and getting more juice from all the channels in my amp.



Not at all man! I say if you have the 5153 then by all means crank that! Lol. I've got a 5150 in my garage I haven't used in months because of how well I've got the GSP sounding on its own, now I'm in the probable lightweight realm of the frfr setup as a result lol. I just mentioned the IR's because of the previous post. But with your setup, you could easily pull it off using the 4CM with no tone loss from the 5153, just run the GSP as a effects processor and clean channel. That way you can use a Control2 to use effects and switch between clean/distorted channels without needing the 5153 footswitch.


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Not at all man! I say if you have the 5153 then by all means crank that! Lol. I've got a 5150 in my garage I haven't used in months because of how well I've got the GSP sounding on its own, now I'm in the probable lightweight realm of the frfr setup as a result lol. I just mentioned the IR's because of the previous post. But with your setup, you could easily pull it off using the 4CM with no tone loss from the 5153, just run the GSP as a effects processor and clean channel. That way you can use a Control2 to use effects and switch between clean/distorted channels without needing the 5153 footswitch.



Now thaaaats what I wanted to hear, thanks a lot! Relieved here. I'm maybe too old and busy for spending hours figuring out what impulse is good and how to tweak that. I'll configure everything when I'm back at home with my 5153.

Anyway, is it normal the GSP with headphones alone sounds so terrible or did I have something wrong? I mean, I can bear the headphone of my RP1000 alone for night quite practice but the 1101 was pure dung when I tried yesterday


----------



## Spinedriver

chopeth said:


> Now thaaaats what I wanted to hear, thanks a lot! Relieved here. I'm maybe too old and busy for spending hours figuring out what impulse is good and how to tweak that. I'll configure everything when I'm back at home with my 5153.
> 
> Anyway, is it normal the GSP with headphones alone sounds so terrible or did I have something wrong? I mean, I can bear the headphone of my RP1000 alone for night quite practice but the 1101 was pure dung when I tried yesterday



What are you using for headphones ? A decent set of monitor headphones will sound a lot better than using normal 'stereo' ones that you'd normally use with a pc or mp3 player. There's that and you also have to check and see what the output of the 1101 is set to. You can set it to "amp in", "amp fx return", etc... The one I find sounds best is "mixer". That and I will add that the stock pre sets do sound pretty horrible compared to tones made with 3rd party cabs.

That's the thing with a lot of these processors (even more so with the Axe-Fx & Helix), they're so versatile in the way that they can be used, sometimes takes a while to figure out which settings work best with whatever it's being hoked up to. Some people might prefer to use the "power amp" setting when going direct into an amp rather than the "amp in" setting, etc... It all just takes a bit of time to experiment and find out which setting sounds like what and which one works best with however it's being used.


----------



## chopeth

Spinedriver said:


> What are you using for headphones ? A decent set of monitor headphones will sound a lot better than using normal 'stereo' ones that you'd normally use with a pc or mp3 player. There's that and you also have to check and see what the output of the 1101 is set to. You can set it to "amp in", "amp fx return", etc... The one I find sounds best is "mixer". That and I will add that the stock pre sets do sound pretty horrible compared to tones made with 3rd party cabs.
> 
> That's the thing with a lot of these processors (even more so with the Axe-Fx & Helix), they're so versatile in the way that they can be used, sometimes takes a while to figure out which settings work best with whatever it's being hoked up to. Some people might prefer to use the "power amp" setting when going direct into an amp rather than the "amp in" setting, etc... It all just takes a bit of time to experiment and find out which setting sounds like what and which one works best with however it's being used.



My headphones are the ath-mh50, just plugged them in the GSP and sound was crappy as hell.


----------



## Spinedriver

chopeth said:


> My headphones are the ath-mh50, just plugged them in the GSP and sound was crappy as hell.



That's really odd. I have the MH50s as well but I can assure you it doesn't sound "crappy" in the least. There must be something in the way the output's configured that's giving you issues.


----------



## chopeth

Spinedriver said:


> That's really odd. I have the MH50s as well but I can assure you it doesn't sound "crappy" in the least. There must be something in the way the output's configured that's giving you issues.



Some patches sound too bland, others barely audible, the clean ones are almost impossible to hear if I don't put the volume level to the highest, the distorted ones not tight at all and that. In case it helps you identify the problem. Maybe the cabs and amps aren't there and just the effects?


----------



## WarMachine

This may have been asked before, if so my bad, but has anyone tried using an external gate with this? The built in gate isn't too bad, but I've got an ns2 lying around and thought about giving it a shot lol


----------



## maggotspawn

WarMachine said:


> This may have been asked before, if so my bad, but has anyone tried using an external gate with this? The built in gate isn't too bad, but I've got an ns2 lying around and thought about giving it a shot lol


I'm running mine both direct to a recording interface and with a power amp and cab. It's really pretty quiet as far as noise goes. I don't think it needs an external noise gate.


----------



## WarMachine

Oh i agree dude, its does a good job by itself, just curious if this has been tried and if it works any better/worse.


----------



## vick1000

The built in gate should work great if set right. Be sure it's set to track the instrument input.


----------



## chopeth

Spinedriver said:


> That's really odd. I have the MH50s as well but I can assure you it doesn't sound "crappy" in the least. There must be something in the way the output's configured that's giving you issues.



And I tried them just after updating with the c63 version. Don't know what's the issue here.



chopeth said:


> Some patches sound too bland, others barely audible, the clean ones are almost impossible to hear if I don't put the volume level to the highest, the distorted ones not tight at all and that. In case it helps you identify the problem. Maybe the cabs and amps aren't there and just the effects?


----------



## Spinedriver

chopeth said:


> And I tried them just after updating with the c63 version. Don't know what's the issue here.



Here's a screen cap of what my settings are for the RG-100. You could try and copy this & see if that helps any. 

*note: The usb/gsp is set all the way to "GSP" for me because I'm running it into an interface. If you want to use direct recording, you'll have to set it to either 50% or all the way to "usb" in order to hear what you're recording.


----------



## chopeth

Spinedriver said:


> Here's a screen cap of what my settings are for the RG-100. You could try and copy this & see if that helps any.
> 
> *note: The usb/gsp is set all the way to "GSP" for me because I'm running it into an interface. If you want to use direct recording, you'll have to set it to either 50% or all the way to "usb" in order to hear what you're recording.



Thanks a lot, I used your settings, plugged my earphones and started playing. Man, this sound terrible, overcompressed, too trebbly and the notes are shaky and fizzy. I must be doing something wrong. 

There's some presets, like Buzzo or Hair Day that sounds in only one of the earphones, the right one, dunno why either.

At least the volume change between patches is solved and it sounds good overall, maybe because I used another cable with the earphones...


----------



## Spinedriver

chopeth said:


> Thanks a lot, I used your settings, plugged my earphones and started playing. Man, this sound terrible, overcompressed, too trebbly and the notes are shaky and fizzy. I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> There's some presets, like Buzzo or Hair Day that sounds in only one of the earphones, the right one, dunno why either.
> 
> At least the volume change between patches is solved and it sounds good overall, maybe because I used another cable with the earphones...



It may also have something to do with the cab you're using. I made the patch using cabs from the GuitarHacks IR pack. If you're just using stock ones, I can see it sounding 'fizzy'. The reason why people are still recommending the GSP is due to the custom loading feature.

Also, if you don't have any effects in the loop, be sure to turn it off as that could possibly have an effect as well.


----------



## WarMachine

Here's the GSP with the Digi High Gain patch and Rosen American Custom (guitars kick in around 1:05) - A Final Fantasy 7 cover WIP of One Winged Angel:

https://www.mediafire.com/?u4ghoz7m1b51we4


----------



## chopeth

Hi, mates, noob question:

I want to use my new gsp1101+control2 with my EVH 5153 50 watt head as an effects unit only except for the clean channel of the amp. I want a good clean tone from the gsp1101 for example in patch 1 (completely bypassing the evh) and bypass the gsp amps and cabs for the rest of the patches, using blue and red channels of the 5153.

Is that even possible?


----------



## Raf_666

chopeth said:


> Hi, mates, noob question:
> 
> I want to use my new gsp1101+control2 with my EVH 5153 50 watt head as an effects unit only except for the clean channel of the amp. I want a good clean tone from the gsp1101 for example in patch 1 (completely bypassing the evh) and bypass the gsp amps and cabs for the rest of the patches, using blue and red channels of the 5153.
> 
> Is that even possible?



I used the gsp like that for a long time (with diezel dmoll) , clean of the gsp so the loop needed to be disabled , so the signalchain doesn't pass through the amp's preamp section , only gsp 's output the the fx return of the amp. If you want the EVH's sound simply enable the loop (if setup is option 7 , you won't need to disable the amp). If the amp has midi you could switch channels as well through the midi out of the gsp.

Raf


----------



## chopeth

Raf_666 said:


> I used the gsp like that for a long time (with diezel dmoll) , clean of the gsp so the loop needed to be disabled , so the signalchain doesn't pass through the amp's preamp section , only gsp 's output the the fx return of the amp. If you want the EVH's sound simply enable the loop (if setup is option 7 , you won't need to disable the amp). If the amp has midi you could switch channels as well through the midi out of the gsp.
> 
> Raf



Thanks a lot, mate! but, can I set every patch to bypass the amp or the gsp enabling the loop in some patches and bypassing in others? I mean, can it be assigned individually for every patch? How to do that exactly?


----------



## chopeth

Anybody can explain this ^ for a total gsp1101 and MIDI noob, please?


----------



## op1e

Check the owners manual of the 5153. You need to hold down two of the buttons on the front of the EVH to get it to store whatever channel you're on in that patch. I don't remember exactly how but its like that. The GSP should already be set to midi channel 1 I believe.


----------



## chopeth

op1e said:


> Check the owners manual of the 5153. You need to hold down two of the buttons on the front of the EVH to get it to store whatever channel you're on in that patch. I don't remember exactly how but its like that. The GSP should already be set to midi channel 1 I believe.



Thanks, mate but not so interested anymore in MIDI switching (I think I got that but I didn't have a MIDI cable plugged ) 

What I need to know is how to set individual patches with amp bypass and others with gsp bypass, I've heard it's possible, so where's the option?


----------



## op1e

It's easy. Run setup, pick number 7. Then go into each patch, scroll thru the edit down to Internal/External preamp.


----------



## op1e

I have mine set up to where I can even go to amp model or real amp within the same patch. I set it to the Control switch. Can even set the model to be louder with the power amp volume and each patch can be a lead patch.


----------



## Universe74

Amp and OD suggestions for SRV tones?


----------



## WarMachine

Universe74 said:


> Amp and OD suggestions for SRV tones?


 Maybe some of the Fenders? and i'd try out the 808, to me it colors the tone much less than the other OD's


----------



## Universe74

WarMachine said:


> Maybe some of the Fenders? and i'd try out the 808, to me it colors the tone much less than the other OD's



I'll give that a go cheers!


----------



## chopeth

op1e said:


> I have mine set up to where I can even go to amp model or real amp within the same patch. I set it to the Control switch. Can even set the model to be louder with the power amp volume and each patch can be a lead patch.



Nice tricks, mate, I'll make you know if I have more questions. Great help, thanks.


----------



## op1e

I really have way too many options. Been learning tricks with this thing since 09. For feel nothing seems to beat that dam E530 patch for 7's, probably Orange for 6's. The 5150 seems too thick I think. It does capture the character but its never tight or bright enough for me. It's like it's more Recto if you scoop it a little than EVH. I boost it with a real Maxon, too. Maybe I should cut more bass with the pre or post eq to try and Engl it up. I still have never really delved into the Digitech labelled models. I really gotta do that. But my real amps get more play cause the feel and reaction is better. Someone once said the 1101 is good, but it's like a CD recording of the amp it models more than anything that's alive, organic and reacts to you're playing. That statement stung me and I've been trying to prove it wrong for years, but I still go back to my Peavey Ultra, Marshall SLX, Randall RM100 or now the B52 AT100 that's in the stable. But for a quick set I would have no prob just running it into some clean power so I could just take my rack and cab.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> I really have way too many options. Been learning tricks with this thing since 09. For feel nothing seems to beat that dam E530 patch for 7's, probably Orange for 6's. The 5150 seems too thick I think. It does capture the character but its never tight or bright enough for me. It's like it's more Recto if you scoop it a little than EVH. I boost it with a real Maxon, too. Maybe I should cut more bass with the pre or post eq to try and Engl it up. I still have never really delved into the Digitech labelled models. I really gotta do that. But my real amps get more play cause the feel and reaction is better. Someone once said the 1101 is good, but it's like a CD recording of the amp it models more than anything that's alive, organic and reacts to you're playing. That statement stung me and I've been trying to prove it wrong for years, but I still go back to my Peavey Ultra, Marshall SLX, Randall RM100 or now the B52 AT100 that's in the stable. But for a quick set I would have no prob just running it into some clean power so I could just take my rack and cab.



I kinda sort of agree that it does sound like 'recorded' guitars but for me, that's the kind of tone that I want, so it works perfectly in that regard. 

Not only that but I've never really hooked it up to a power amp & cab, so I can't say for sure if it sounds like a "real" amp when used with a normal cab.


----------



## op1e

The more power amp coloration the better. Best sound I ever had with it was with the Marshall 9005 power amp. Also very good thru 5153 50w power section. Cold power like my Ultra 120 not as much. I've pretty much always used it 4cm though. Did try it once thru a solid state amp, and old Crown. The more power the better. The punch and tightness is unreal. I really should just get an ISP Stealth and become a minimalist.


----------



## chopeth

Learning a lot from this thread, mates, thanks!

But I have a problem. I was after setting all my patches to bypass the gsp amps and cabs and use my evh head, only effects, except for one. I also want a patch with the evh bypassed for a clean gsp full pack. I put the setup wizard in 7, select gsp or evh input individually and I achive the coloration I want for my evh patches but I can't figure out how to individually set a patch cancelling every 5150 input. Probably dumb easy thing... please, help


----------



## Raf_666

chopeth said:


> Learning a lot from this thread, mates, thanks!
> 
> But I have a problem. I was after setting all my patches to bypass the gsp amps and cabs and use my evh head, only effects, except for one. I also want a patch with the evh bypassed for a clean gsp full pack. I put the setup wizard in 7, select gsp or evh input individually and I achive the coloration I want for my evh patches but I can't figure out how to individually set a patch cancelling every 5150 input. Probably dumb easy thing... please, help



Disable the loop for that patch 

Raf


----------



## tender_insanity

Today I tried my Peavey TKO80 Bass amp (which I just got from a freind of mine) as the poweramp/cab for the GSP1101. Just hooked a cord from GSP Line out into Power Amp In in the amp. All my patches worked really well with that thingo. Also tried with and without speaker sims and sounded best with simulation on.

Would need some global EQ'ing though. Still, was surprised how well one single 15" Scorpion managed. Was a killer with my Dual Recto patch and the seven string. 

Sorry for the lousy pic:


----------



## WarMachine

Hell yeah dude  it's amazing how this 10 year old piece of (digital) gear can still surprise us! A few days ago I was able to match the 5153 tone of the bias fx to my gsp and ho-lee-chit is it brutal! I can honestly say I'll never ditch this thing for anything!


----------



## tender_insanity

WarMachine said:


> Hell yeah dude  i



Gotta get an 8-string and 4x15"


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> Hell yeah dude  it's amazing how this 10 year old piece of (digital) gear can still surprise us! A few days ago I was able to match the 5153 tone of the bias fx to my gsp and ho-lee-chit is it brutal! I can honestly say I'll never ditch this thing for anything!



Exactly.  With the right cabs loaded in, it's just as good as the more expensive modelers.

The biggest difference is that the others (Kemper, Axe, etc..) have a LOT more amps & effects available as well as effect routing options, connection options, etc... So it's not really unfair to say that the GSP is more or less a 'stripped down' version of one of the higher end ones.


----------



## WarMachine

Spinedriver said:


> Exactly.  With the right cabs loaded in, it's just as good as the more expensive modelers.
> 
> The biggest difference is that the others (Kemper, Axe, etc..) have a LOT more amps & effects available as well as effect routing options, connection options, etc... So it's not really unfair to say that the GSP is more or less a 'stripped down' version of one of the higher end ones.



Right on dude! I did this with the 2101 Saturated Tube + 808 as a clean boost with a 5153 IR and some parametric EQ tweaking. The 2101 Saturated Tube has been my new go to for the last month now lol


----------



## chopeth

Wow, I didn't know so many options I'm discovering were possible, I bought it for the switching midi thing with my amp, but could have gone for others. Having a RP1000 is what made me decide for the gsp, fortunately. Very happy with it. Just need a huge amount of time to check all other options. Still I feel weird I just bought such an old unit, but seeing there's talk about it yet makes me be proud of my decision.


----------



## WarMachine

New GSP1101 vid i just put up:


----------



## chopeth

^nice playing, loved the solo, though a bit too digital sounding


----------



## WarMachine

Thanks dude  like I was saying in an earlier post that was matching the tones of the 5153 Sim I was using in bias fx. I'd love to get my hands on a 5153 and 4x12 for a day to match I even closer lol. But for now I am completely happy with the tones I get out of it lol.


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Thanks dude  like I was saying in an earlier post that was matching the tones of the 5153 Sim I was using in bias fx. I'd love to get my hands on a 5153 and 4x12 for a day to match I even closer lol. But for now I am completely happy with the tones I get out of it lol.



I meant just the solo sounded a bit digital too me, not the rest, great playing anyway.


----------



## WarMachine

No worries dude and thanks for the input!


----------



## op1e

I seem to be messing with delay a lot lately and can't land on anything. What are your settings for a good studio/live setting that's not too washed out but adds atmosphere?


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> I seem to be messing with delay a lot lately and can't land on anything. What are your settings for a good studio/live setting that's not too washed out but adds atmosphere?


This is what i use, i've had pretty good results with it:
"Tape"
Time - 502ms (but it gets adjusted on the pedal with the tempo button lol)
Repeats - 49
Wow - 20
Flutter - 1
Level - 50


----------



## op1e

I still have yet to try the Tape Echo lol. I think I tried it once and it was tinny sounding, but I never went in depth. Kinda been stuck on the two tap since the early 90's and my rp10 days. I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody here use their GSP in a band/live playing setting? When I'm at home I just connect my studio monitors to the headphone jack on the GSP, but what's the best way to just get some volume out for jamming with other people? Power amp and a small cabinet, or getting a stage monitor and connecting the GSP directly to that, or what?


----------



## Shask

WarMachine said:


> New GSP1101 vid i just put up:



That sounds really good to me!

I think maybe the cymbals and vocals might be a bit too loud, because it can be hard to hear the guitars (or maybe more mids needed in guitar), but overall I think it sounds good. It is slightly digital sounding, as mentioned above, but I like that tone. I think that helps give it a nice modern tone.


----------



## op1e

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody here use their GSP in a band/live playing setting? When I'm at home I just connect my studio monitors to the headphone jack on the GSP, but what's the best way to just get some volume out for jamming with other people? Power amp and a small cabinet, or getting a stage monitor and connecting the GSP directly to that, or what?



You're over the pond, get a Harley Benton 2x12 vintage and whatever power amp you can snag. Powered monitor might be the cheapest way to get going. I've never used mine that way. Been using it with tube heads mostly for practice and live playing.


----------



## WarMachine

Shask said:


> That sounds really good to me!
> 
> I think maybe the cymbals and vocals might be a bit too loud, because it can be hard to hear the guitars (or maybe more mids needed in guitar), but overall I think it sounds good. It is slightly digital sounding, as mentioned above, but I like that tone. I think that helps give it a nice modern tone.



Thanks dude!


----------



## Zalbu

op1e said:


> You're over the pond, get a Harley Benton 2x12 vintage and whatever power amp you can snag. Powered monitor might be the cheapest way to get going. I've never used mine that way. Been using it with tube heads mostly for practice and live playing.


I've literally never played through a real amp and cab, only combos and modelers, so I've always wondered what the power amp actually does? Is it just so the signal gets enough power to run through the cabinet?


----------



## op1e

Its an amp. That powers... speakers. Preamp (1101) + Power Amp = AMP. In a way at least, its just modular.


----------



## dan the man

Hi everybody! Just got myself a GSP1101, read through all 70 pages of this, and I still have a few questions. I'm using it in the 4cm (wizard setup #7, int/ext preamp) in conjunction with a Peavey 6505+. Eventually, I'd like to set this up with my Mesa Mark IV but that's in the shop right now. 

My main concern is how to get a pure unadulterated 6505+ preamp tone with the 4cm. Ignoring all the GSP's various functions, disabling everything, I'm looking to get THE SAME tone as the raw 6505+. Here are a few things I've found out from reading:

1. Power amp setting to "flat"
2. Cab sim set to XLR only
3. Make sure Global EQ is neutral
4. Set preset level to somewhere around 40-50
5. Set loop level to -10db

So, just to reiterate: for my main "metal" rhythm tone, I want to basically bypass everything on the GSP and have my tone come from the 6505. For cleans, I'll use the internal preamps from the GSP through the 6505 power amp section. 

I'm a little confused about all the various volume controls as well. Where should the output knob on the front left part of the GSP set to? What should my preset levels be? What should my effects send and return levels be? Should I use the -10db or +4db loop level?

Any and all help appreciated! Just trying to get run the GSP as transparently as possible. I really like the preamp tones of my 6505 and Mark IV, and the only way I'm gonna keep the GSP1101 is if I can get it setup to reflect the raw tones of my other preamps. No matter what I do, the GSP appears to alter my tone.


----------



## tender_insanity

Would a Rocktron Velocity 100 LTD be good for GSP1101? Just saw them at almost -60% on Thomann.


----------



## WarMachine

tender_insanity said:


> Would a Rocktron Velocity 100 LTD be good for GSP1101? Just saw them at almost -60% on Thomann.



Honestly, the 100 won't cut it in a band situation dude. They sound GREAT mic'd of course, but you'll be fighting with everything else to be heard. I had one of the 300's and while it sounds great, even a 300 was barely heard if you end up doing something like a stripped down show, as in like having only vocals and a kick drum mic'd lol. I really like the FRFR route for this honestly. I've got an EVZPLX (if i remember the name right  ) that's 1000 watts and its plenty loud! 

On a side note; i just bought the ownhammer EV12 impulse and this thing is badass!!! I did this tune with it real quick, it was something from an Ola vid i seen a few years ago of one of the orange terrors. If i remember right he said it was a cover in the video and i'm going off of memory of how it sounded so maybe it's a little more "original" now 

https://www.mediafire.com/?ulmvnjv3y9v30vv


----------



## WarMachine

Just found out something badass about this thing. May be old news or noob-ish but fvck it  Set the compressor to "pre" and crank the sustain and level to get a more natural roll off versus getting no sustain at all (like usual unless an OD is cranked in front of it) Now i can get the 5150 sounding heavy as hell, plenty of clarity and gain at 50% with a clean boost  hope this helps someone lol, this thing continues to impress me daily


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Just found out something badass about this thing. May be old news or noob-ish but fvck it  Set the compressor to "pre" and crank the sustain and level to get a more natural roll off versus getting no sustain at all (like usual unless an OD is cranked in front of it) Now i can get the 5150 sounding heavy as hell, plenty of clarity and gain at 50% with a clean boost  hope this helps someone lol, this thing continues to impress me daily



Thanks a lot! I feel a bit of envy of those of you who still find out new cool stuff about the GSP. I'm so lazy about it, I just use it as a Midi way to switch channels in my Evh 5153, I basically got a preset I don't dislike very much, copied it everywhere and deactivated everything but the noise gate on every patch I made for my amp head. 

I feel I'm not getting even 10% of the juice I could with this unit. I'm a bit obsessed with it not colouring my tone. And anyway, I think my first RP1000 didn't colour it as much as the GSP, might it be or just using the 1101 wrong?


----------



## WarMachine

chopeth said:


> Thanks a lot! I feel a bit of envy of those of you who still find out new cool stuff about the GSP. I'm so lazy about it, I just use it as a Midi way to switch channels in my Evh 5153, I basically got a preset I don't dislike very much, copied it everywhere and deactivated everything but the noise gate on every patch I made for my amp head.
> 
> I feel I'm not getting even 10% of the juice I could with this unit. I'm a bit obsessed with it not colouring my tone. And anyway, I think my first RP1000 didn't colour it as much as the GSP, might it be or just using the 1101 wrong?


I'm not really sure man, when I ran mine 4CM with my 5150 I didn't get any tone suck or anything, maybe it's different for the 5153?


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> I'm not really sure man, when I ran mine 4CM with my 5150 I didn't get any tone suck or anything, maybe it's different for the 5153?



dunno, it sounded great yesterday in my band rehearse, it is a matter of days I think, some sound better than other  Anyway, I'll try what you suggest with the compressor which I also have deactivated, I need a lot more tweaking but almost have no time to spare and every good move I make at home sounds later ....ty at the rehearsal room.


----------



## WarMachine

chopeth said:


> dunno, it sounded great yesterday in my band rehearse, it is a matter of days I think, some sound better than other  Anyway, I'll try what you suggest with the compressor which I also have deactivated, I need a lot more tweaking but almost have no time to spare and every good move I make at home sounds later ....ty at the rehearsal room.


Keep in mind too dude, I run direct so YMMV; running the GSP as a standalone preamp into a DAW/Mixer/FRFR/etc it gives you the missing amp harmonics and sustain that is lacking without it. I was jamming all day today before I came to work, non stop. This was truly the only major gripe I had with the 1101, and now it's gone


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Keep in mind too dude, I run direct so YMMV; running the GSP as a standalone preamp into a DAW/Mixer/FRFR/etc it gives you the missing amp harmonics and sustain that is lacking without it. I was jamming all day today before I came to work, non stop. This was truly the only major gripe I had with the 1101, and now it's gone



Good for you, mate.  I tweaked the noise gate the other day, cause it affected too much when I roll down the volume, it was at 30, I found out 24 is good enough if you have your hand placed over the strings when not playing. I don't see a use for any other but a bit of delay and reverb for some patches, the rest is due to my evh 5153 awesomeness.


----------



## tender_insanity

A few days ago I put my Engl E530 together with the GSP to use internal/external preamps. Sounds really nice.


----------



## MetalDaze

tender_insanity said:


> A few days ago I put my Engl E530 together with the GSP to use internal/external preamps. Sounds really nice.



I do the same. It's been my sound for years.


----------



## ArtDecade

WarMachine said:


> Honestly, the 100 won't cut it in a band situation dude. They sound GREAT mic'd of course, but you'll be fighting with everything else to be heard. I had one of the 300's and while it sounds great, even a 300 was barely heard if you end up doing something like a stripped down show, as in like having only vocals and a kick drum mic'd lol. I really like the FRFR route for this honestly. I've got an EVZPLX (if i remember the name right  ) that's 1000 watts and its plenty loud!
> 
> On a side note; i just bought the ownhammer EV12 impulse and this thing is badass!!! I did this tune with it real quick, it was something from an Ola vid i seen a few years ago of one of the orange terrors. If i remember right he said it was a cover in the video and i'm going off of memory of how it sounded so maybe it's a little more "original" now
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?ulmvnjv3y9v30vv



Just listened to the track and it sounds friggin' great, mate. Tell me a bit more about the Ownhammer stuff. Is it software or a rack unit?


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> Just listened to the track and it sounds friggin' great, mate. Tell me a bit more about the Ownhammer stuff. Is it software or a rack unit?



Thanks dude  i can't really take much credit for the song as it's not mine lol but as for the ownhammer setup, its just another IR dude. No extra software/rack units or anything. I've used a few OwnHammer IR's in the past here and there but always go back to the Rosen Digital stuff. I've actually switched up from using the EV12L used in that track to the tried and true Mesa OS V30 IR with a 5150 patch  lol but in all fairness, at that point i wasn't really getting the tone i was looking for out of the 5150 patch but i've since figured it out and all is brutal


----------



## ArtDecade

Good stuff. Thanks, mate. I still haven't experimented with IRs all that much. I really need to get in there and give them a proper go.


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> Good stuff. Thanks, mate. I still haven't experimented with IRs all that much. I really need to get in there and give them a proper go.


Check your inbox dude, i sent you a message and a link


----------



## chopeth

WarMachine said:


> Check your inbox dude, i sent you a message and a link



Can I have too, mate?


----------



## WarMachine

chopeth said:


> Can I have too, mate?


Sure dude  check you're inbox


----------



## chopeth




----------



## setsuna7

Hey guys, I'm looking into maybe getting the 1101, but trying to weigh my options with 
newer unit(s) like the POD HDX pro or the Line 6 Firehawk. Somewhere within that price range. How does the 1101 fares against those newer stuffs I mentioned? Not a gigging musician, just the occasional jam with friends. Mostly at home environment. BTW right now I'm playing thru a Micro Terror with 1X12. 

Thanks in advance \m/


----------



## WarMachine

Did 2 covers of BLS tunes, yeah i know i'm a zakk fanboy, so what?? 
Did these with the OwnHammer EV12L IR:

Doomsday Inc. (tuned down to B standard):
https://www.mediafire.com/?sc8j4ldec1vved1

S.D.M.F:
https://www.mediafire.com/?mzz92syea9l4xms

I think they are pretty spot on


----------



## Grooven

Heres a patch I've been working on for my 8 string,was looking around and not a lot of posts on if the 1101 can do prog or djent so here it is.https://soundcloud.com/groovenx/mixdown


----------



## Zalbu

Do any of you use pedals with your 1101? I've never owned a single pedal since I started playing, I've only used modeling gear, so I'm thinking about giving it a shot.

I'm thinking about getting a compressor pedal first to get something that's more flexible and responds more naturally when using compression on clean tones, and also maybe a distortion pedal. What do you people think the 1101 doesn't nail that well?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Do any of you use pedals with your 1101? I've never owned a single pedal since I started playing, I've only used modeling gear, so I'm thinking about giving it a shot.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a compressor pedal first to get something that's more flexible and responds more naturally when using compression on clean tones, and also maybe a distortion pedal. What do you people think the 1101 doesn't nail that well?




Will this answer your question... 







The drive pedals run into the front and the rest go into the effects loop. As for the distortion pedals (MXR 5150, Bogner, GT2 & Son Of Hyde), I just use a patch made with a clean amp.


----------



## Zalbu

Spinedriver said:


> Will this answer your question...
> 
> The drive pedals run into the front and the rest go into the effects loop. As for the distortion pedals (MXR 5150, Bogner, GT2 & Son Of Hyde), I just use a patch made with a clean amp.


Neato! What pedals do you feel that you get the most mileage from, that the GSP can't really nail that well with its built in sounds?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Neato! What pedals do you feel that you get the most mileage from, that the GSP can't really nail that well with its built in sounds?



Honestly, most of the effects on the GSP are pretty decent. It's just that I like to mess around with settings a lot and it's much easier to tweak pedal settings on the fly than trying to edit the pedal settings on the editor. There's a pretty decent selection of drive pedals on the 1101 but I find the MXR CBM od sounds better to my ears. That and not including the bass pedals, the TC Hall Of Fame, Boss RV-6 and TC Flashback have much better delay/reverb settings. It all depends on what you're after though, if you just need a little bit for adding depth to your sound or just some basic repeats for delay, the onboard effects should do fine. Just try them out, mess around with the settings and see if you can get sounds you like out of them. 

If you go through them all and are still pretty underwhelmed, then just pop down to the music store and check some of those out. As far as the Pod X3 goes, I got it for a good price and I bypass everything on the 1101 except for the cab section. That's where I use the custom IRs of the GSP and then de-activate the cabs on the X3. The results are pretty decent and it's cool to have when you're in the mood for something different. Even when using the same cabs, the amp sims on the X3 do sound a bit different than those of the 1101. They aren't any better or worse, they're just..different. lol.. 

Like I said though, if you like the sounds on the unit, there's really no need for external pedals at all. I'm just at 'at-home' player and have a short attention span, so I started picking up cheap pedals here & there just to mess around with. If I were to play in a band again, I'd probably use the MXR 10 band, maybe one of the drive pedals and the TC delay & reverb. The rest would be staying home.


----------



## Zalbu

Yeah, I'm pretty satisfied with most of the sounds I'm getting out of the 1101, I mainly just want to do what you're saying and get some cheap pedals and experiment with. I haven't really delved deep into the unit and experimented with everything yet, but the pedals I'm looking at getting is the Devin Townsend Ocean Machine, because I love weird, exotic delays and reverbs for ambient stuff and the 1101 doesn't really have any shimmers or anything like that, and a compressor pedal because that's the main effect that I've found I'm not getting as much flexibility from as I'd like to from, and it's much easier to tweak on the fly when I want to go from a mellow clean tone to a spanky funk sound and things like that.

I'm also looking at getting a distortion pedal because I'm rubbish at dialing in big metal rhythm sounds on modelers so using a pedal will make it easier to get a good rhythm tone and I assume that getting a dedicated distortion pedal will both sound and feel more like a real amp, even if you're getting your clean sound from a modeler.

I'm looking at the rebranded Joyo pedals on Thomann, they only go for like $30 each and I've read good reviews for them online, I don't really want to go for the super expensive stuff when I've never owned any pedals before and just figure out how to use them and what sounds I prefer.


----------



## op1e

A real overdrive into the front of the 1101 was a game changer for me. A Maxon OD808 into the front of the 5150 or JCM800 is wow. Could turn the gain down below half on the models. I use the built in SD-1 for 7 string stuff cause its tighter and doesn't feed back during palm mutes and stops, but like all the drives in there its kinda weak, stiff, and needs more level. Hell I think a simple boost like the TC Spark I have would do wonders on its own.


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty satisfied with most of the sounds I'm getting out of the 1101, I mainly just want to do what you're saying and get some cheap pedals and experiment with. I haven't really delved deep into the unit and experimented with everything yet, but the pedals I'm looking at getting is the Devin Townsend Ocean Machine, because I love weird, exotic delays and reverbs for ambient stuff and the 1101 doesn't really have any shimmers or anything like that, and a compressor pedal because that's the main effect that I've found I'm not getting as much flexibility from as I'd like to from, and it's much easier to tweak on the fly when I want to go from a mellow clean tone to a spanky funk sound and things like that.
> 
> I'm also looking at getting a distortion pedal because I'm rubbish at dialing in big metal rhythm sounds on modelers so using a pedal will make it easier to get a good rhythm tone and I assume that getting a dedicated distortion pedal will both sound and feel more like a real amp, even if you're getting your clean sound from a modeler.
> 
> I'm looking at the rebranded Joyo pedals on Thomann, they only go for like $30 each and I've read good reviews for them online, I don't really want to go for the super expensive stuff when I've never owned any pedals before and just figure out how to use them and what sounds I prefer.



If I didn't already have the RV-6 and the Flashback, I'd probably be seriously looking into getting an Ocean Machine too. It has some really cool features to it but over here, it's pretty expensive. As for drive pedals, the MXR 5150 is really nice and even has a built in noise gate & boost. I've heard good things about the Friedman BE-OD but the demos I've heard of it make it sound really mid-rangey and it's not what I'm looking for. The Tech 21 GT2 also has a pretty wide range of tones as well if you can find a good deal on one.


----------



## Zalbu

The 5150 looks pretty neat but $200 for a pedal is slightly over my budget, that's about as much as I'm planning to spend on the next guitar I'm going to buy. 

I'll probably pick up both an overdrive and distortion though, so I can see for myself what the differences are and use them in combination with the amps that are already in the 1101, like @op1e said.


----------



## Spinedriver

With some decent 3rd part IRs (GuitarHacks, Rosen/3 Sigma, Ownhammer, etc...) most of the amp sims are pretty good. I mostly use the 5150, Randall RG100, Soldano SLO-100 & the Digitech 2101 "Saturated Tube" amps. The Marshalls & Mesas are also decent but not quite my style. If you can only really afford the cheaper Joyo/Mooer pedals, I'd recommend you focus on a good boost/od because the distortions won't be nearly as good as what you can get with the GSP.


----------



## op1e

If I had a good power amp I would easily mostly roll with just my rack for when we're not headlining. Could live with the JCM 800 for six string and the e530 or Saturated Tube for 7 string.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e, when running an OD pedal, do you run it just like you would a normal setup; GPS In to OD Out or do you run it in the loop? You've got me curious lol, ive got and SD-1 kicking around somewhere i'm about to track down lol


----------



## Spinedriver

WarMachine said:


> op1e, when running an OD pedal, do you run it just like you would a normal setup; GPS In to OD Out or do you run it in the loop? You've got me curious lol, ive got and SD-1 kicking around somewhere i'm about to track down lol



Personally, I run my drive pedals straight into the input. You should DEFINITELY try the SD-1 with a few of the amps, especially the Randall & 5150. All of the mod/dealy/reverb pedals go into the loop.


----------



## op1e

My signal goes Guitar-Loop Switcher input-1101-G Major-Amp. All my drive and gate are in the first 4 loops, going into the front of the 1101 then the front of the amp obviously. The rest is complicated, I don't even know how I did it lol. Goes 1101-Patchmate-G Major-FX Return. I keep a TC Spark in the loop to boost output when needed because amp models are really quiet going into the RM100 loop for some reason. There's also an RV6 and a Sonic Stomp in place of the Spark when I use the Peavey Ultra. Another cool sound I've found is boosting an ENO Crunchbox clone boosted with the od808 into the front of a clean channel or model. Pretty dynamic and expressive, amp like gain.


----------



## WarMachine

Thanks for the input guys! Unfortunately i've either lost my SD-1 or gotten rid of itlol i had that thing for 15 years lol. May snag one soon to test this out!


----------



## op1e

I've got an MXR M77 on the way. If you have to drop 50 on one, get one of those instead. SD-1 with more options.


----------



## Zalbu

Alright, I've decided on getting the Joyo Dyna Compressor and Ultimate Drive. Just one more question, since I don't think there's any pedal general on here, but what type of power supply should I get, this 

https://m.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_powerplant_junior.htm
Or this?
https://m.thomann.de/gb/visual_sound_vs_1_spot_combo_pack.htm

I see more people recommending the second alternative but the first alternative looks way more convenient and I doubt I'd run into any problems when it has so many good reviews and so many people have bought it, or am I missing something?


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Alright, I've decided on getting the Joyo Dyna Compressor and Ultimate Drive. Just one more question, since I don't think there's any pedal general on here, but what type of power supply should I get, this
> 
> https://m.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_powerplant_junior.htm
> Or this?
> https://m.thomann.de/gb/visual_sound_vs_1_spot_combo_pack.htm
> 
> I see more people recommending the second alternative but the first alternative looks way more convenient and I doubt I'd run into any problems when it has so many good reviews and so many people have bought it, or am I missing something?



I don't know a lot about compressors but I have heard a lot of good things about the Joyo UD.


----------



## Ivars V

Zalbu said:


> Alright, I've decided on getting the Joyo Dyna Compressor and Ultimate Drive. Just one more question, since I don't think there's any pedal general on here, but what type of power supply should I get, this
> 
> https://m.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_powerplant_junior.htm
> Or this?
> https://m.thomann.de/gb/visual_sound_vs_1_spot_combo_pack.htm
> 
> I see more people recommending the second alternative but the first alternative looks way more convenient and I doubt I'd run into any problems when it has so many good reviews and so many people have bought it, or am I missing something?



Benton's power plant is totally fine, actually, I'd even grab the blue one if I were you.


----------



## Grooven

I think I've settled on an amp sim atleast for my 8 string anyway,it's one of the sims I never really hear people talking about and that's DigiMetal. Any feedback is always appreciated. https://soundcloud.com/groovenx/8-string-tone-digimetal


----------



## op1e

For some reason my XLR outs are messed up. Trying to scratch track guitars for programming drums and going direct into our Audiobox USB its just a fuzzy mess of noise. Works fine thru my amp and the 1/4 inch outs. I'm guessing the headphone out will work the same with the cab model on? This is weird need to fix it.


----------



## maggotspawn

Just got done playing through mine. I'm running it with a Peavey CS200x power amp bridged for 240 watts. That goes into an Eminence Delta 12A, good for 400 watts. Loud as #$%!
The 5150 model sounds killer with this setup.


----------



## op1e

I'm guessing maybe I have to find the XLR level control in the menu and turn it way down. Normally direct outs are full balls to the wall volume, and my GSP and amp are set to unity gain.


----------



## Splenetic

You can set the xlr outputs to +4dB, -10dB or variable (where xlr output volume is controlled by the headphone volume knob)

If you have it set to +4, or your variable volume is too high it can overdrive the audio interface's preamp pretty quickly and it's hard to get a solid signal to noise ratio. I use mine with -10dB on, and I still use my audio interface's pads for it.

I used to have the Presonus Audiobox 1818vsl a while back. You DEFINITELY don't want +4 engaged with that one. I remember that pretty specifically hahah.


----------



## op1e

Right. Thanks. I think I need to reload my custom cabs at a more conservative DB rate as well. Time to take the laptop out there. Should I go with -6?


----------



## Zalbu

Speaking of cabinets, which custom IR's do you people use? I've been using the same cabs since I got the unit but I can't remember which ones, and I want to try something new.


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> Speaking of cabinets, which custom IR's do you people use? I've been using the same cabs since I got the unit but I can't remember which ones, and I want to try something new.



I've used the same Guitar Hacks IRs ever since I got my GSP and haven't found anything to take their place yet (also, the fact that they are free is a HUGE bonus).
Aside from those, 3 Sigma has some pretty decent packs for about $7.00 each.


----------



## Splenetic

op1e said:


> Right. Thanks. I think I need to reload my custom cabs at a more conservative DB rate as well. Time to take the laptop out there. Should I go with -6?



Not sure what level you should have the custom IR's at, as I usually use a cab loader vst in the daw. 

Minor correction about my setup above. I had the GSP1101 set to -10dB with the Audiobox, however on my current interface I use +4dB but with the pads engaged. 

-10dB and turning the audiobox input up worked better than +4dB to my ears.... I could get a tolerable level that didn't clip using the +4dB setting on the GSP with the Audiobox turned down a bit more, but I still kinda remember feeling a wider dynamic range doing it the other way around.


----------



## op1e

There's a few cabs I have loaded. There's Klark Kent's gift to mankind thing the one guy linked, was ported over from AXE FX. Then there's a Mode 4 cab I don't remember where I got. The other couple are JJ6l6 and JJEL34 from some pack I don't remember. Maybe Redwirez. All are good but I go back back to the Mesa OS and Mode 4 more often than not.


----------



## op1e

Has anybody experimented with using theirs to control Helix native? I got it working before with midi over usb for Bias I think, but that was thru my iphone. I had my 1101 outta the rack was was messing with it but then my trial ran out. I know I should use a VST host over Reaper probably. Have a good laptop. If I can make it work without more investment and rocket science I wanna try it for a while. It's gotta be done theu the GSP though because I don't have any other midi foot controller than the C2.


----------



## WarMachine

Been a long time since i've posted anything in here with some clips, last night i decided to try and match some vst plugin's with the GSP, got the TSE X50 tone on here nailed. Check this out, its an old Derek Sherinian track with Zakk and Yngwie, "The Monsoon".

http://www.mediafire.com/file/g8oesbrje6yujvq/The Monsoon (5150 test).mp3


----------



## WarMachine

Got another track for you guys, this time it's a Van Halen tune i hold close to the heart lol, i used to air guitar the fvck out of this as a kid, long before i could've known i would be playing it years later.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0w6xh604mms40k4/Human's Being.mp3

This time around i matched the tone of my actual 5150 preamp stage with the GSP. I added the 808 as a clean boost and the IR is the EVH5153 from Rosen, naturally lol. Forgive any sloppy playing, i'm going off of memory and haven't played this song for about 10+ years lol


----------



## AndreSparvolli

I have a question, i bought an Orange Mini Crush amplifier, that has a speaker output, this little guy here: https://orangeamps.com/products/guitar-amp-combos/crush-series/crush-mini/

What blew my mind was this video review:



My question is, would it be a bad idea to plug this speaker output on my GSP1101?
I mean, i want to use the power amp of the Mini Orange and the IR of my GSP1101, is it possible?

Still waiting for the Mini Crush to arrive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AndreSparvolli said:


> I have a question, i bought an Orange Mini Crush amplifier, that has a speaker output, this little guy here: https://orangeamps.com/products/guitar-amp-combos/crush-series/crush-mini/
> 
> What blew my mind was this video review:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, would it be a bad idea to plug this speaker output on my GSP1101?
> I mean, i want to use the power amp of the Mini Orange and the IR of my GSP1101, is it possible?
> 
> Still waiting for the Mini Crush to arrive.
> 
> Thanks in advance




What are you using as the preamp/distortion? The Orange or the GSP?
If you're using the preamp of the GSP, I can think of no good reason to use the Orange in this case unless you have no other form of output speaker available.


----------



## AndreSparvolli

LeviathanKiller said:


> What are you using as the preamp/distortion? The Orange or the GSP?
> If you're using the preamp of the GSP, I can think of no good reason to use the Orange in this case unless you have no other form of output speaker available.



You got it backwards, the chain would be: Guitar > Orange Mini Crush > GSP1101
The idea is to use the Orange preamp and the GSP1101 speaker sim.

I'm asking because i've read that you should not use the speaker output of an amp straight into USB Interfaces and such


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AndreSparvolli said:


> You got it backwards, the chain would be: Guitar > Orange Mini Crush > GSP1101
> The idea is to use the Orange preamp and the GSP1101 speaker sim.
> 
> I'm asking because i've read that you should not use the speaker output of an amp straight into USB Interfaces and such


Well the Orange preamp is going to be a pure solid state preamp. I don't think you're going to get better mileage out of it than the GSP offers already. The preamps in it are quite good. I would not take a small amp's SS preamp over those.

Personal recommendations aside
I just looked up that amp and the speaker output has an ohm rating. I would not connect that to the GSP.


----------



## AndreSparvolli

LeviathanKiller said:


> Personal recommendations aside
> I just looked up that amp and the speaker output has an ohm rating. I would not connect that to the GSP.



Yeah, that's why i asked, i don't wanna risk blowing something up. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jorgercrosa

Hi folks! 
Last December I was searching for a GSP1101 and before I got it, I did my homework and found out about the C63 firmware, which was exactly what I needed. I even bookmarked the mustbebeta website for when I had the preamp.
Now that I got it, I noticed that the mustbebeta webiste is no longer available, and the domain is up for grabs... Does anyone know where can I get this C63 firmware? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spinedriver

Here's a link to a GSP1101 Facebook page that appears to be sharing files you can use like the c63, GIRL (the program you need to load in IRs) and others.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GSP1101/files/

It's cool that they are sharing it because pretty much everywhere else I looked, people just posted links to the MBB site, which like you said, is no longer there.


----------



## jorgercrosa

That's great! Thanks for the tip, already asked to join the group


----------



## jbnuk

Hi Everyone, 

I've been experimenting with the GSP1101 and got the best results going direct when using the Two Notes Torpedo to not only load IRs but also to have the poweramp simulation. I would strongly recommend trying it. You can use the Wall of Sound Plugin (free) to load impulses and have the poweramp simulation to do an A/B test so you can hear the difference - I am actually running the Torpedo CAB in the GSP's loop as an "effect". Works pretty well!

I was not able to get a good tone only using IRs - they usually end up sounding fizzy and thin versus deep and round when poweramp is engaged.

I am not good with recordings, but if anyone is interested, I can try posting some clips with and without poweramp.

I am also planning to try the YJM308 preamp as booster / overdrive before the GSP ... just to see how it compares to the built in pedal simulations.

Note: my type of sound is usually the boosted plexi / 80's kind of rock / metal; focus on mids, good sustain with lots of clarity and presence. Currently enjoying P90s 

Cheers!


----------



## Shask

jbnuk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been experimenting with the GSP1101 and got the best results going direct when using the Two Notes Torpedo to not only load IRs but also to have the poweramp simulation. I would strongly recommend trying it. You can use the Wall of Sound Plugin (free) to load impulses and have the poweramp simulation to do an A/B test so you can hear the difference - I am actually running the Torpedo CAB in the GSP's loop as an "effect". Works pretty well!
> 
> I was not able to get a good tone only using IRs - they usually end up sounding fizzy and thin versus deep and round when poweramp is engaged.
> 
> I am not good with recordings, but if anyone is interested, I can try posting some clips with and without poweramp.
> 
> I am also planning to try the YJM308 preamp as booster / overdrive before the GSP ... just to see how it compares to the built in pedal simulations.
> 
> Note: my type of sound is usually the boosted plexi / 80's kind of rock / metal; focus on mids, good sustain with lots of clarity and presence. Currently enjoying P90s
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah, I dont think the GSP1101 has poweramp modeling like the more modern modelers. It is preamp only. Adding the poweramp model probably brings the bass thump and treble bite a bit more than the preamp alone.


----------



## jbnuk

Shask said:


> Yeah, I dont think the GSP1101 has poweramp modeling like the more modern modelers. It is preamp only. Adding the poweramp model probably brings the bass thump and treble bite a bit more than the preamp alone.



Exactly. You get some colouring...I am impressed with the tones, so just
wanted to share as I think it is a big improvement 

This week will try the GSP for the 1st time through a ss poweramp (orange pedal baby) and cab (orange ppc112 v30).


----------



## jbnuk

Decided do try some recording of my GSP1101 and compare with the analog AMT M2 preamp - here is the comparisson:
https://soundcloud.com/jeronimobn/sets/test-digitech-gsp1101-vs-amt-m2


One track is solely the Digitech simulating drive boost -> JCM800.
Another track is a YJM308 drive -> Digitech (JCM800).
Another track is the YJM308 drive -> AMT M2.

All tracks have the Two Notes Torpedo C.A.B in the end simulating same EL34 poweramp settings and GT75 speakers (one close sm57 and other far / room m160).

Tell me what you think if you're in the mood!

I think the GSP1101 gave me very good results was happy with how it can give you great drives


----------



## op1e

I considered adding the CAB to my rack for power amp modelling and direct. When I load up WoS I love the Arcade mode and the options with the knobs you can turn for harmonics and the other parameters and that could really add some killer tonal shaping options to any of the preamps I'm running in my setup (1101, Engl, BE OD, Mooer 005). I recorded yesterday and had to use Mesa cab loaded in the 1101 (Klark Kent ported from Axe FX). I wanted to use WoS sound but couldn't get it to download yesterday before I left and they use Mac and didn't have any IR loaders installed. The result was fine even though 1024 samples. I think I sounded way clearer than the other guitarist's Axe 8. I've had my 1101 since 08 and nothing has knocked it off as the brain for my rig yet.


----------



## jbnuk

Added a BBE Sonic Maximizer in the 1101's loop after the Torpedo and before the FXs...couldn't be happier. With a bit of chorus I can really nail that Paul Gilbert 80's/early 90's hard rock tone.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Hi all. Just joined here to ask a question. I'm about 10 years late to this. Ha. Anyway, I've had a gsp1101 for several years and still love it. In fact I've been using it more recently than I had in the past.

My question is this:

Is it possible to extract individual patches from the Singtall Jan 18 backup file (linked back on page 2 of this thread)? I have tons of my own patches I'd rather not overwrite. Is there a way to pick and choose from the backup archive? (sorry it won't let me post the link cuz I'm newb).

I do have vC63 and X-edit. Can I open the backup file in X-edit to audition patches without overwriting my own?


----------



## jbnuk

You could backup yours and then audition the new...if overwrites you can just load yours back. Sorry if I missed it but I think it should work.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

jbnuk said:


> You could backup yours and then audition the new...if overwrites you can just load yours back. Sorry if I missed it but I think it should work.



Yeah I thought about that...just hate taking chances with my tones! I need to back it up anyway so might give it a go.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

jbnuk said:


> You could backup yours and then audition the new...if overwrites you can just load yours back. Sorry if I missed it but I think it should work.



This worked. Backed mine up, restored with the Singtall file, saved a few individual patches, then restored with my backup. Was worth it for the Engl sim and a few others. I'm just always nervous about these procedures, afraid something will go wrong mid-transfer. Unnecessarily I'm sure.


----------



## jbnuk

I know what you're saying...do you have samples of your preferred patches? I am still digging my GSP1011. Here is my last recording with it: https://drive.google.com/file/d/11qyz7eGm6Lua1P9wmXwVE4SQdNumpGye/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## c7spheres

jbnuk said:


> I know what you're saying...do you have samples of your preferred patches? I am still digging my GSP1011. Here is my last recording with it: https://drive.google.com/file/d/11qyz7eGm6Lua1P9wmXwVE4SQdNumpGye/view?usp=drivesdk


 Wow. That sounds great man. Good playing too! Very clean. Good job man. Doesn't sound at all like a modeller to me. I don't hear the IR sound or anything. I dig it Mumra : )


----------



## jbnuk

c7spheres said:


> Wow. That sounds great man. Good playing too! Very clean. Good job man. Doesn't sound at all like a modeller to me. I don't hear the IR sound or anything. I dig it Mumra : )



Thanks! It is a bit sloppy IMO and it is only 90% of original bpm...but I am getting there haha (of course the solo section is a different story).

On the tone, I think the guitar didn't help a lot as the pickups are more on the thin side (Carvin TL60), though the GSP1101 did a GREAT job!!


----------



## op1e

I'm currently scratching my head trying to maintain stereo seperation with the loops coming from my HX Stomp. No IR on left, IR on right output into GSP "from amp send". Then output left to Amp/Cab then output right to mixer. The loops in this thing confuse me.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

jbnuk said:


> I know what you're saying...do you have samples of your preferred patches? I am still digging my GSP1011. Here is my last recording with it:



Well done! Sounds great and your playing is superb! I don't have any clips, sorry. The last home recording I did was on a Tascam 424 back in the 90s. I'm lucky to find a few minutes here and there to just play nowadays. I'm familiar with all the software and everything though, and would love to spend some time with it all.

I'm running mine 4CM with a Mesa Mark V:25 into a Carvin 4x12 with Greenbacks. I go back and forth between the Mesa and internal preamps. I'm not a real big FX user so mostly my patches are tight, chunky metal sounds using the various high gain amps. I have tweaked a few of the Singtall lead FX presets to my liking, and a few of the clean/chorus/reverb sounds. I've been playing the Engl "sim" and the Digitech Brown lately too.

I also have an RP360 that I run into a Peavey 60/60 and a 2x12 with Greenbacks. I'm replicating patches from the GSP onto the RP, which is kind of how I ended up here. I bought a used RP360 that I'm setting up as a gift for a friend who started learning guitar about 10 years ago. He's intimidated by menus and doesn't understand how FX are used, so I figured the RP with PC interface would be a very helpful introduction to multi FX and knob tweaking.

(Ugh. Had to delete the link from the quote. It won't let me "post" a link cuz I'm a newb, even in a quote).


----------



## jbnuk

What do you think of the Mesa Vs 1101 at higher volumes? I don't play at high volumes so maybe that's why I like the GSP 1101 so much vs all amps I tried ...


----------



## Turd Ferguson

jbnuk said:


> What do you think of the Mesa Vs 1101 at higher volumes? I don't play at high volumes so maybe that's why I like the GSP 1101 so much vs all amps I tried ...



I honestly can't say. Rarely play at high volume anymore, and with Mark V, I can get the tones I want at comfortable levels, so I've never felt the need to crank it up. I can tell you that at "bedroom" levels I really can't decide which is better - the GSP models or the Mark V. They both sound good, and it's like having all the rigs I could ever want, all in one setup.


----------



## op1e

Hey anyone that ran 2 preamps without the signals blending together help me out. That's basically what I'm trying to do with my HX Stomp. Signal A with no IR, Signal B with IR. I'm just getting signal A right now.


----------



## Gmork

Anyone know what kind of battery the gsp111 uses for its storage and how to replace it?
Turned it on and all my presets were gone, back to factory. Been told its a battery issue.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Gmork said:


> Anyone know what kind of battery the gsp111 uses for its storage and how to replace it?
> Turned it on and all my presets were gone, back to factory. Been told its a battery issue.



I thought I had read that all these "newer" devices use flash memory and do not rely on an internal battery. But I could be wrong.

This happened to me with an old GSP7 (that I still use!) and a GSP21 Legend I briefly had though. On those units, as soon as you remove the top of the enclosure you would see the battery. It was a big 4.5 volt battery, shaped like an AA battery, but bigger. Very easy to change.

I would think that if the 1101 has a battery it would be pretty obvious as soon as you take the top off the box. You just need to remove all the screws that hold the top on. The battery should be marked with info to find a replacement.

In those older units, it was this one:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=231925651909


----------



## op1e

Weird thing recently. I figured it out years ago and forgot so I kept copying patches where it worked. My external exp pedal went bad apparently. I'm trying to get the whammy to work with the built in one on the C2. I went thru all the proper procedures of linking it thru the menu and trying x edit. My whammy was always on and wouldn't start doing anything till I moved the exp pedal. I guess show me your X Edit settings or something.


----------



## WarMachine

op1e said:


> Weird thing recently. I figured it out years ago and forgot so I kept copying patches where it worked. My external exp pedal went bad apparently. I'm trying to get the whammy to work with the built in one on the C2. I went thru all the proper procedures of linking it thru the menu and trying x edit. My whammy was always on and wouldn't start doing anything till I moved the exp pedal. I guess show me your X Edit settings or something.


It's been a while since i've had mine so i may get it wrong, but if i remember right you can set it up on the expression tab. Change what normally you have your wah set to whammy pedal. Im pretty sure you dont have to worry about the other whammy options, just leave the expression set to whammy pedal.


----------



## op1e

It's confusing in the unit and X Edit. It just says pedal. I guess I gotta scroll back thru this thread to find out how I did this years ago lol. The effect is triggered on with a midi CC so that the whammy is always on, but doesn't activate until the pedal is moved. I did this and set it to pedal 2 (Line 6 EX-1) so that when I wanted to use the wah it didn't activate the whammy on my lead channels.


----------



## op1e

I think it's the cat5 cable. It worked last practice a while back and the only thing that's changed is external gear. It worked with this cable before but who knows. I haven't edited my patches so it's the only answer.


----------



## Emperoff

I'm seriously considering one of these to go along my recently acquired rack preamp. Looks like a portable rig using a 2U shallow rack case.


----------



## op1e

I tried using a brand new 6ft cat5 I found laying around in some unopened Spectrum accessories. No dice. My built in C2 exp used to roll off univibe on my clean channel but now its not. Weird. Still no luck with whammy. I had 3 banks of patches set up for 2 amps and another for amp models as a backup to an amp going down. I'm really perplexed here. Someone upload a patch where the wah or wham just works by moving the pedal.


----------



## op1e

I got it figured, I must have changed something I dunno how on all patches. I can assign fx level to the 2nd pedal but not the one built into the Control 2. I have more digging to do to see why this is. Something about controller settings in expression links.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Even though I recently got an Ax8, I still enjoy my GSP1101.


----------



## chopeth

Emperoff said:


> I'm seriously considering one of these to go along my recently acquired rack preamp. Looks like a portable rig using a 2U shallow rack case.



I could sell you mine as I can't play anymore in my band because of parental duties, though I like it so much it might be painful to say goodbye to this wonderful unit.


----------



## Splenetic

Gotta love the fact that a 13 year old modeling unit still has an alive and well megathread, and is still considered a good unit. GSP1101 rules. I love mine and am not letting it go until it dies beyond repair.


----------



## WarMachine

Splenetic said:


> Gotta love the fact that a 13 year old modeling unit still has an alive and well megathread, and is still considered a good unit. GSP1101 rules. I love mine and am not letting it go until it dies beyond repair.


I said the same until i picked up a Pod GO. Honestly, you only get a hair more out of it in the "feel" department vs the GSP. I would still have mine but im a good friend, and my best friend didn't have anything at all to play through so i hooked him up with my GSP + Control2. Fucker doesn't have to fight with patches getting good tones either, it's still got all my presets in there lol


----------



## Emperoff

chopeth said:


> I could sell you mine as I can't play anymore in my band because of parental duties, though I like it so much it might be painful to say goodbye to this wonderful unit.



Do you have the Control 2 floorboard as well?


----------



## chopeth

Emperoff said:


> Do you have the Control 2 floorboard as well?


yep, that's all my rig together with the 5153 50 watter.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth

For anyone wondering about the 5150 SIM on the GSP1101, it's absolutely bang on. I have a 6505+ and a Kartakou Colossus preamp, so I'm quite familiar with the sound. The GSP1101 is in the rack with the Colossus in 4CM. Boosted with (physical) Maxon OD808 and through a Peavey Classic Series 60/60 tube Poweramp, I've dialed it in to almost the same EQ on the Colossus and it sounds EXACTLY the same. I can't tell the difference at all, other than Colossus has a bit more low end thump. Though this could probably be added in with the parametric EQ on the GSP1101. It's very impressive for such an 'outdated' unit. If it wasn't for the novelty of having the Colossus and the fact it has quite a nice clean channel, I would basically have no need of it, it's that close.


----------



## DarkCide

I would like to get some thoughts and ideas on this set up and possible changes.

I am considering the GSP1101 to replace the Replifex, Sabine tuner, the ISP Decimator, MXR 6-band. The GSP1101 can also provide Wah effect and the 4 cable method will allow more options and to add the compressor before the amp.

My concern is, how well can the GSP1101 replace all of these and the sound quality? I do not want to deal with tone suck! 

Thoughts?


Current set up:


----------



## MetalDaze

I remember the tuner on the GSP1101 being slow to track. Otherwise, I bet you will like it.

I have a similar setup with an e530 and Fryette power amp, but I also have a Korg rack tuner for the issue mentioned above.


----------



## DarkCide

MetalDaze said:


> I remember the tuner on the GSP1101 being slow to track. Otherwise, I bet you will like it.
> 
> I have a similar setup with an e530 and Fryette power amp, but I also have a Korg rack tuner for the issue mentioned above.


I'm not gonna gig the rack. Does the tuner show on the control 2? Is it fast enough for a home studio?


----------



## MetalDaze

Yes, it displays on the control 2. It definitely works, but not great. I can try it again and report back…it has been a while


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Not sure how much better it got, but the release notes for Must Be Beta version C63 say the tuner algorithms have been "updated to match those of the Hardwire series."

My GSP has had C63 since the day I got it so I can't say if the tuner is better than stock, but worth checking into if you haven't upgraded.


----------



## Shask

DarkCide said:


> I would like to get some thoughts and ideas on this set up and possible changes.
> 
> I am considering the GSP1101 to replace the Replifex, Sabine tuner, the ISP Decimator, MXR 6-band. The GSP1101 can also provide Wah effect and the 4 cable method will allow more options and to add the compressor before the amp.
> 
> My concern is, how well can the GSP1101 replace all of these and the sound quality? I do not want to deal with tone suck!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Current set up:


It would be hard to beat the Replifex. That is one of my favorite units.


----------



## MetalDaze

Tried the tuner again tonight. It worked fine.


----------



## WarMachine

DarkCide said:


> I'm not gonna gig the rack. Does the tuner show on the control 2? Is it fast enough for a home studio?


Tuner works. Like others have mentioned, not the fastest, but still good. And it does display on the Control 2. I didn't have the Replifex but i did have the Intellifex and the GSP rivaled it just fine. If a new version of the 1101 would come out with today's "standards" in preamps i'd be all over it.


----------



## op1e

Keep your tuner to be safe. I haven't touched mine in a decade since I got a Pitchblack, now I use the one built into the HX Stomp. Yes I still use both together and my setup is insane lol.


----------

